# TORONTO! Hot Off the Press



## ronald

Thanks again TB for showing so many different sides of TO to us...
'T is a world city indeed!


----------



## unusualer

oh the good old TO! i miss u!!


----------



## snoopy

wow T'B... i love this thread so much. great pictures, and each page is really easy to load, so don't hold yourself back. POST MORE!!


----------



## Filip

OMG TB, You rock my socks!!

Sick gallery, great pics of the most "napicnuti" grad I've ever lived in


----------



## mikep

Incredible


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Taller Better

Before I dash off to work, here are some pics that didn't make the cut, but I liked for
whatever goofy reason. Starting with the 1840's House Of Industry which I like mostly
for its name! 










Statue detail almost obliterated by weathering:










me in a purple haze:










A clever subway advertisment for the upcoming Toronto Jewish Film Festival. Makes me want to go and see some of the movies!!










a liquour store in Old Town










Our Flatiron Building:










A byzantine church on Bond Street:










an apartment building in my 'hood










City Hall during Tulip season:










a manhole cover installed in 1889 and still doing its job well today. Speaks volumes for
the quality of work then:










And finally, I don't know how I missed this little guy. He is a fierocious monster from
old China who guards the entrance to the Royal Ontario Museum. He looks pissed off!!










ok. I'm outta here. Dang.. just started to rain as I leave for work. Sheesh.


----------



## Monty Burns

There are parts of Toronto that I have still not seen, and this makes me
want to see them. Beautiful pictures, and please post more!


----------



## Paulo2004

Nice pics.


----------



## Jackhammer

The pics are great, however, it is the commentary that makes this thread special. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys! I like to chose pix that have a bit of a story attached to them! I was going to be lazy and not post pix from this past couple of weeks, but Hey! now I am here I may as well put some on. They are just all jumbled up and are from various areas downtown. Let's start on May 09 with a bicycle tour around Rosedale. Rosedale
was Toronto's first bedroom suburb, and took its name from an old 1821 farmhouse there called Rosedale Villa. It quickly became a leafy retreat for the elite of Toronto, and to this day is home to many of Toronto's older, monied elite families. There are neighbourhoods of bigger, flashier, newer homes... but none have more charm or cachet than these gracious residences. The first picture shows the relation of Rosedale to downtown Toronto:


















































































The day I rode my bike through, almost all of the houses had their gardeners out working to make the grounds ready for summer. This is not the type of neighbourhood
where the family has to get out and plant the pansies themselves... Even new homes in this neighbourhood make a supreme effort to fit in with the older ones:


























































































































































I can just see myself living here:




























And cycling back downtown I noticed one of my favourite reno's of an old apartment 
building to a very smart condo. 





































Beside the Rosedale Subway Station:










Ridpaths, an old Toronto furniture shop to the wealthy:










Now fast forward to today, where I rode my bike downtown. First stopped in at St Lawrence Market for my lunch. This market started over 200 years ago as a farmer's
market, and is still much loved by Torontonians. Wonderful meats, vegetables, cheeses, fish and just about anything else can be bought here:




























Popping into St James Cathedral, where an organ recital was about to begin:



















This window is called an Amity (friendship window) to display the connection at the time of King George V between England/Canada/South Africa/Australia, NZ, etc... the quality is high, and the window was made by Tiffanys. It felt surreal taking the pix as Sir Edgar Elgar's Pomp and Circumstance crashed away in the background from the organ recital:










One of the older gravestones from the church, laid in 1817:










One of the two oldest Post Office buildings standing in TO, and now headquarters for
the embattled Hollinger, Inc










Annesley Hall, part of the University of Toronto:



















One night we went to a Brazilian restaurant, located up in the original Little Italy:





































and in closing some pix I took last weekend in my neighbourhood, one some of the 
streets I walk my dogs on. So, these are from the gay village, and nearby Cabbagetown:






















































































































And a dear old lion having a snooze after protecting this tombstone for the past 150 years ( I'd want a nap, too)



















Nothing is as pretty as dogwood in full bloom:










Hope you liked tonight's tour, and I am so exhausted I am going straight to bed!!!
Cheers!


----------



## LordMandeep

I been to the city a hundrend times and have not seen half these thigs.

Maybe i should get off young street more.


----------



## Taller Better

LordMandeep said:


> I been to the city a hundrend times and have not seen half these thigs.
> 
> Maybe i should get off young street more.


I think you said you have kids, so you can make some cheap but fun family
outings for Sunday afternoons. Nothing more fun than taking the kids to the 
petting zoo at Riverdale farm. Take your camera along and share it with us! :cheers:
Pix from the last 18 hours... first coming home on my bike last night past the
rather grand entrance of the Princess Margaret Hospital with its superb broken pediment. If I had to take a broken arm anywhere, I would feel slightly better entering a grand portal like this! 










Pix from walking the dogs.. just got back into my apartment. 










Cawthra Park, where I walk the dogs every day:










If you go through the portal shown, you come across charming Victorian rowhouses... if you look on the RHS, this is the townhouse where a Toronto
barber and his wife had a baby in 1892 named Roy Herbert Thompson. I wonder if Roy, when playing on the steps of these townhouses, had any inkling that someday he would own a huge international fleet of newspapers including The Times of London. He was to become, of course, the famous
Lord Thompson of Fleet. 










If you walk down my street, Church Street, be sure to look up at the rooflines of the old Victorian houses. There are some fanciful ones that I 
love to gaze upon:










Around the corner, and the dogs lead me to a very English style garden of 
Rhododendrons and Azaleas. I refuse to let them pee on one:










One of the hundreds of elegant old brownstone apartment blocks downtown, built to last in the 1800's. This whimsical old one always makes me smile! Plus
I love the late Victorian Art Moderne lettering they used for the rather grand-
sounding "St Charles Court"... the little white lions guarding the entrance look
far from ferocious and appear to be swatting flies.


----------



## LordMandeep

not really i am only 19, however i am planning to move downtown in a few years.

Its sad that when most people think of Toronto they think of the CBD and young street(even though are nice areas), but there is soooooooooooo much more.


----------



## Taller Better

Ahh... I thought you were older! Well, the sooner you get downtown the better!!


----------



## parisuite

Rosedale looks like such a beautiful neighbourhood!

I haven't even seen half of the places you've posted either. I would love to though. I'm hoping to move downtown if I can get into U of T ;]


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks parisuite! Rosedale is gorgeous, and would be my number one choice of neighbourhood to live in if I were filthy rich (which sadly I am not). Even if you 
do not get into UofT, you should move downtown anyway!


----------



## elliot

Taller... the biggest compliment I can pay you sounds a little trite: "I like your attitude".


And your pictures (seen em all).


And your drugs since anyone this positive must be medicated.

Can I have some? preferrably generic (slow year).


----------



## Taller Better

LOL! I'm not positive about everything... that's why I tend to be selective about what
I photograph!  If I had one wish for our city it is that we had more and older historical buildings... but seeing as we don't I just enjoy what we have, to the max!
When I first moved to TO, I had just come out of University with a lot of Bauhausian training and had pretty much been taught to scorn Victorian architecture. Bit by bit
I overcame this predjudice, and the charm and romance of it all soon swept me up. 
I guess in Toronto we are building our architectural heritage at the moment, as opposed to having it already here for the past 500 years. 
As for medication, may I prescribe the odd cold Brahma to counteract negativity!!


----------



## Wildchild

Fantastic pictures, T,B. 
Love the spring time pics. Toronto is sooooo beautiful.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks Wildchild! Where are you from? 
I didn't do a major photo shoot yesterday or today; been busy so just snapped
a few pix here and there. Firstly, here is a nice example of an old Victorian building
being saved as part of the wave of condos sweeping the city. This old building used to be a community centre, and played host to "**** Hops" back in the early 70's.
Times changed, and need for such a space decreased, so this condo development, Jazz, was built:



















While walking my ever patient dogs this morning, I snapped a couple of pix at neighbouring old homes on Jarvis Avenue. Jarvis was once THE street to have a 
smart house or townhouse on, in Toronto. There are wonderful examples of "Robber-Baron" houses that are all Victorian, and range in style from this fanciful Mock
Medieval:










to more classical Georgian:










A popular style for both residential and public buildings in Toronto during Victorian times
was Romanesque.. here is an example on St. Joseph Street that caught my eye:










And some earlier Victorian townhouses from about 1850, that probably had the Mansard rooflines installed twenty years later as a "modernisation":



















I just got home after seeing DaVinci Code, and was famished, so stopped at my "local" 
for some take-out Buffalo Wings. The patio was packed with people taking advantage
of the warmer weather:










And, I have to say, the wings were most excellent! Night!


----------



## zerokarma

Beatiful shots of Toronto, good work.


----------



## Wildchild

Taller,Better,

I live in Michigan, and at the tender age of 24 I've had the privilege of travelling to many places such as : Paris, NYC, Tokyo, Sydney, Istanbul, just to name a few. 
I've also visited Canada's top 3 cities(TO-MTL-VAN), and without a doubt Toronto is my favorite city. It's a city which always feels like home and in the future it will be!


----------



## InTheBeach

Wildchild said:


> Taller,Better,
> 
> I live in Michigan, and at the tender age of 24 I've had the privilege of travelling to many places such as : Paris, NYC, Tokyo, Sydney, Istanbul, just to name a few.
> I've also visited Canada's top 3 cities(TO-MTL-VAN), and without a doubt Toronto is my favorite city. It's a city which always feels like home and in the future it will be!


Looks like we've hooked another one!

I suggest that you move to The Beach.  

Great picks TB.


----------



## algonquin

InTheBeach said:


> I suggest that you move to The Beach.


Is that near the Beaches?


----------



## Taller Better

LOL!! Hey Wildchild, good to hear you are a TO convert. All are welcome! Finally the dreary rainshowers seem to have left, and it felt much warmer tonight as I cycled home from work. A few random shot... first, our Legislature Building:


----------



## Jaye101

This is an awsome thread... *subscribes to updates*...


----------



## Varsben

Taller, Better

In return for your interesting phototour of "Polish" Toronto, I was willing to show some "Canada in Warsaw". Well, your country's embassy is all I found in my archives, hmmm... but I hope you enjoy these two pics. 

Canada's representation is behind the trees. Here's how it looks in autumn and in winter. It's a very prestigious place, our Parliament is nearby. 



















Excuse me for this little offtopic.


----------



## InTheBeach

algonquin said:


> Is that near the Beaches?


I don't know. Are you talking about the eastern beaches, or the western beaches? Is the Beaches near the lake? :runaway:


----------



## Taller Better

Vars_ said:


> Taller, Better
> 
> In return for your interesting phototour of "Polish" Toronto, I was willing to show some "Canada in Warsaw". Well, your country's embassy is all I found in my archives, hmmm... but I hope you enjoy these two pics.
> 
> Canada's representation is behind the trees. Here's how it looks in autumn and in winter. It's a very prestigious place, our Parliament is nearby.
> 
> 
> Excuse me for this little offtopic.


Hey Vars, thanks so much for the cool pix!! I love those shots! Not off topic
at all. The Polish Consulate in TO is a very handsome and large old Victorian house.
I will have new pix to post soon from this past weekend!


----------



## Taller Better

I finally got my pictures from last weekend organised. The annual "Doors Open Toronto"
was held, with the added bonus of sunny, hot weather. Doors Open features 144 buildings/spaces that open up to the public for tours, free of charge. It started out as a one time only event to celebrate the millenium in 2000, but proved so wildly popular that it has become annual. Torontonians love their architecture, and the crowds are immense. I used my bicycle for greater agility and was able to hit about 30 places over the two days. I'll start with my favourite, the 54th floor of the Toronto Dominion Bank Tower. The tower, designed by Ludwig Mies van der Rohe, was completed in 1967, and looks as fresh and contemporary today as it did then. Very similar in design to The Seagram Building in New York, this marked the beginning of this newer style of highrise office towers in Toronto. Here are some views I snapped:


















































































As was van der Rohe's style, every minute detail has his touch, including of course all the furniture. Here are his famous Barcelona chairs:










and here is the 11 metre boardroom table, cut from a single tree:










Then, down the street a few paces to a much older style of "skyscraper". Commerce Court North, completed in 1931 in a beautiful Art Deco style, was the tallest building in the British Commonwealth from 1931-1962. The immense banking hall is very grand and luxe in finishes.. a sight to behold. 






























Next stop, on the same famous King Street, is a newly renovated office tower from 1913, that has had an elegant, slim condominium tower built behind it. The old Dominion Bank looks fresh and sparkling after the conversion:










the massive walk in vault:










Views from the boardroom penthouse of the old banking building:

































































Next stop, the much loved Canada Life Building on University Avenue. Built in 1931 in a neo-classical Beaux Arts style, it has remained a landmark on The Avenue since day 1:










views from the observation tower










Nearby, the beautiful 1928 University Club, modelled after the famous Boodles club in London, it is regarded as one of the finest examples of classical architecture in Canada. It houses a very important collection of Canadian art from "The Group of Seven":





































Then it is outside and back onto the Avenue, with a spectacular view of the brand new "Canadian Opera Company" Opera House:










Next a short bike ride North on the Avenue to the University of Toronto campus, where several buildings were open for tours. First The Soldier's Tower, built to commemorate the men and women of the University who died fighting in World War I:




























an interesting building detail on Hart House:










and the grand University College building of 1856:




























I will post more pictures later today, but now must dash to a dentist appointment!


----------



## Taller Better

There, glad that dentist thing is out of the way. Next we move on to one of the most
beautiful Art Moderne spaces in North America - The Carlu. In 1931, Lady Eaton commissioned Jacques Carlu to design a recital hall and dining area that would be the jewel of Eaton's Uptown Department store. Carlu, who was from Paris, was of course famous for designing the interior of what I believe to be the most beautiful ship ever built- The Normandie. Buoyed by the success of the stunning space he created, Carlu then went on to create the famous Rainbow Room in the Rockefeller Center in NYC. Here are some pictures I took at the Carlu. I start with a photo of the beautiful Art Deco College Park store, of which the Carlu is on the 7th floor:
















































Here are details of some of the wall murals painted by Carlu's daughter Natacha:



















I am sure the good Lady Eaton was rightfully proud of this jewel that she brought to our city. Now, for variety, some Toronto churchs. First, St Paul's Basilica, built in 1887 in the style of the Italian Renaissance style St Paul's Outside the Walls. It is the only official Minor Basilica in Toronto, and was built to serve the poor Irish Catholic immigrants who flocked to Toronto to live and work. Recently the magnificent interior was cleaned and restored to its original glory. Enjoy!














































And, only a block away, let us compare it to an Anglican church that was built in 1844 to serve poor Irish immigrants as well, but Protestant ones. This is the oldest church building still standing in Toronto, and suffered a fire in the 50's:





































And now for something completely different!!! St George's Greek Orthodox Church, which started out life in 1890 as the Holy Blossom Synagogue, and converted to Greek Orthodox in 1937. The lush interiors were painted by the Pachomaioi monks:





































I feasted on traditional Greek foods in the basement, made with love by a group of Greek grandmothers. When I asked for a Coke, one wagged her finger at me and playfully said: "No Coke. Orange Juice only. Is good for you, has fibre"!!

I spotted an interesting building on the way as I cycled. Here is the SAS building, built with environmental technology and planning:










also drove past the whimsical Paradise Cafe, which appears to have closed, sadly. They've closed Paradise, but not put a parking lot just yet...










A live Swing Band entertaining the troups for free on King St East:










One of Toronto's most cherished buildings, The Gooderham Flatiron Building, built in 1892 on a small wedge of land, in a combination of Gothic Revival and Romanesque styles. It predates the Flatiron Building in New York City by ten years. 










and another solid Victorian Gooderham building built entirely in the Romanesque style:










And, one of my favourite downtown Churches, the Anglican St. Jame's Cathedral built in a Gothic Revival style in 1853:














































And one last church, so as not to burn you all out, as this one has a spectacularily pretty stained glass window. Also one of the oldest churches in Toronto, The Holy Trinity was built in 1847 by the grace of a good lady in Yorkshire, who left money in her will for the building of a Free Anglican Church in Toronto. At the time, people were always charged money to rent a pew.... this lady was opposed to the concept and wanted a free church to be enjoyed by all:






























and the spectacular window created by a Toronto stained glass firm, McCauslands, around 1850. They are still in business to this very day.
Mr McCausland had the good sense to marry the daughter of a powerful Torontonian, and enjoyed many plum projects after that wise decision:










Moving on now to a Toronto landmark, Osgoode Hall which was built in 1832(with additions since), and which houses the Law Society of Upper Canada. The facade looks the same today as it did in 1860:























































Next stop, Firehall Number 4, built in 1903, now The Alumnae Theatre:









It is on Berkely Street, with its charming cobblestones in front of Victorian rowhouses:



And speaking of charming Victorian rowhouses, there is one particulariy cute row built in 1879 on Clarence Square. They are in the shadow of The CN Tower, and God only knows how they survived to this day:










One departure from the 143 buildings on Doors Open, is one Tall Ship! The Empire Sandy which was requisitioned by the British Government during WWII, and used as a tug. Today it is a pleasure yacht which can be rented out for harbour cruises..





































While down on Harbourfront, I snapped a few pictures:




































































































I will revisit Harbourfront in the summer to take more pictures.

And finally The Royal Canadian Military Insitute (1890) on University Avenue:










With a spectacular collection of antique toy soldiers:










On Monday, the temperatures soared to 34C, so I hopped on the ferry to the Toronto Islands, to enjoy a cooler day soaking up the beauty of these largely undeveloped islands. 























































The Southern tip of Toronto is a beach:










A City of Toronto nude beach on Hanlan's Point (taken at a discreet distance!  )










A 200 year old Lighthouse that is allegedly haunted!!










A cheeky swan who wouldn't stop pestering me at lunch til I tossed him a french fry










The peaceful, bucolic charm of the islands is everywhere you look...










A statue of a famous Canadian rower Ned Hanlan, after whom part of the Islands is named:























































And Centreville, a children's amusement park not yet open for the summer:














































and finally a few leftover pics that didn't seem to fit into anywhere! 























































City Hall by day:










and a parting shot of City Hall by night










Thanks to everyone who joined me on this tour today! :hi:


----------



## Skybean

Fabulous set. I enjoyed your commentary thoroughly.

I haven't been inside any of those churches. The frescos and ceiling murals are very nice.

Especially St. Paul's


----------



## rise_against

So good it hurt...


----------



## Marcanadian

Nice photos. Just about killed my computer though. :lol:


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys!!  I worry about it crashing people's computers so let me know if I get too many pix!
I, too was a bit shocked at St Paul's... I did not expect it to be that beautiful.
I have always loved the exterior, though... one does not expect to find an Italian Renaissance Church in Toronto! Just wasn't a style that caught on here. We are so lucky to have Doors Open... next year I will have my new, better camera.


----------



## Taller Better

A few signs of summer that I saw while out walking the dogs through Cabbagetown this afternoon. Rhododendrums- these are as big as they will grow here in TO as the
winters are too cold to get as luxuriant as they are in Vancouver:





































Here is a bush that leaves a thick carpet of white petals on the sidewalk:



















One of a hundred cute little doll-sized old brick cottages in the area:










White picket fence with poppies:










and a nearby apartment building with irises and peonies


----------



## Godot

i cant believe i had to miss open doors this year as i am out of town. it looks like it was
amazing this year! great fotos btw


----------



## Taller Better

It was my first Doors Open, really, as I had been put off by a big lineup at the Carlu one year. Takes planning and determination, but it is sooooo worth it!


----------



## Travis007




----------



## kagevrtugol

[/QUOTE]@kagevrtugol - thanks for the nice words! Glad the pix made you feel at home! Are you living in Lisbon at the moment?[/QUOTE]

Well i actually have been living in Torres Vedras, a small town 30 min north of Lisbon, for 10 years! It's nice, but i sure do miss Canada.


----------



## Taller Better

What better way to celebrate Canada Day, than to go to Little Portugal to watch a football match? Big day here in Toronto for Portugal, and a rather sad day for the teams I have been cheering for ( 1.Brasil, 2.England) Oh well, had a blast celebrating for the Portugese in that area of town, and my Brasilian T-Shirt got thumbs up from everyone in the crowd:













































































































And, I have to add... a lot of sadness for those of us cheering for Brasil.. I shared the sentiments of this wee little boy:










but found a table of supporters for France (and they were few and far between in the Portugese/Brazilian part of town), and wished them a "felicitations et bonnes chances"!! 










HAPPY CANADA DAY EVERYONE!!
139 happy years of Confederation! :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Pictures from yesterday when we visited the Bata Shoe Museum. Very pleasant surprise and we thoroughly enjoyed the day!





































Shoes from ancient times to present day. Something for everyone, whether it be old ceremonial shoes for an Indian wedding:










or ruby slippers!!



















Outside, on Bloor St across from the museum, a handsome 50's office building:










and some shots from the new OCAD building downtown:




























and the receptionist who was more than helpful:


----------



## Bertez

Great pics....


----------



## Marco Polo

Thanks!


----------



## KGB

Excellent pics!

Even though Canada does not have a team in the Worl Cup, we are lucky enough in Toronto to be guaranteed many spontaneous parties. 


One correction though....."Outside, on Bloor St across from the museum, a handsome 50's office building".


The Medical Arts Building is pure 1920's Deco.






KGB


----------



## Taller Better

KGB said:


> Excellent pics!
> 
> Even though Canada does not have a team in the Worl Cup, we are lucky enough in Toronto to be guaranteed many spontaneous parties.
> 
> 
> One correction though....."Outside, on Bloor St across from the museum, a handsome 50's office building".
> 
> 
> The Medical Arts Building is pure 1920's Deco.
> 
> KGB


Well blow me down, you are absolutely right, KGB. 1929 to be exact!! 
I don't know why but I thought it was post WW2. It is a beauty, isn't it? 
I took a closeup of the deco detailing at the top with my new zoom:


----------



## Taller Better

Hot day today.... hit 32C so I jumped on my bike and headed for the beach. Toronto is blessed with miles of lovely natural sand beaches, and I was not the only one today to have this brainwave!



















Ashbridge beach is very popular for Beach Volleyball:




































































































dropped into here for an amazing burger, ice cold beer, and watched the US Grand Prix


----------



## Taller Better

Back on the bike, and up to Queen Street East to ride a bit further to another Beach-
Kew Beach. I posted pix of this area of The Beach/Beaches in the Spring, and thought it would be fun to show you how it comes alive in the Summer!! Enjoy the tour:

















































































































































The most famous of the Lifeguard Stations in Toronto - Leuty:


----------



## Taller Better

And finally some pix I snapped while riding my bike home from my day at the Beaches. All are on Queen Street:



















The place to go if you are looking for an Elvis to match that special blue drapery you got:










The only place I know of in Toronto to go if you like cooking Cajun food (I do). You can even get alligator sausage and Androuille sausage. They are not easy to find here!



















May favourite brunch place and bakery, Bonjour Brioche:










a handsome building that was once an old Postal Station










an old Canadian Bank of Commerce:










The view downtown from Corktown. Corktown, as its name would suggest, was settled by Irish immigrants in the 1800's:



















Terrace housing from 1877:










one of the locals giving his dog a lift:










Honestly it is like going back in time in this area... but in a nice way! 



















Tomorrow it will be 31c or 32c again... I will have to come up with what I saw on this sign tonight on my way home from seeing SUPERMAN!!!


----------



## Taller Better

Hot again today, 32c so again I decided to get to the Toronto Islands to escape some of the heat. Pix I snapped on my bike tour:






















































































































Steppin' out..















































Did you ever have the irrational feeling that somehow, somewhere a goose was watching you? 










Well.. he is. And he wants your food.










Kids riding swan boats



















a North American robin



















People do live on the Islands, on Wards Island, to be exact. Lovely picturesque cottages:





























and the view some of them have out their windows!




























The Islands have their own school, water filtration plant, lighthouse, arts community, theatre, and fire hall










and their own church, St Andrew-by-the-Lake (1884):










The Royal Canadian Yacht Club dates back to the 1850's. It was originally called the Toronto Boat Club, but when members in 1852 sent a proposal to Queen Victoria for a Royal Charter, the name did not strike her as being, well... grand enough. So, with the flick of a pen she changed the name to The Royal Canadian Yacht Club and sent it back with her blessings!!!




























Time to go home!!





























and, once off the ferry, my bike ride home.....







































and, to say goodnight, two views from my balcony with the moon!


----------



## Bertez

Sweet pics.....that goose is my hero.....


----------



## Wildchild

This thread is a must visit!
I greatly enjoy your pictures and the tours. Your effort is always appreciated and you should be given credit. 
Still hoping you can get out towards Liberty village and I'd like to see NYCC through your lens.


----------



## salvius

Your thread has captured the city better than one million CBD tours ever could.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys! I am trying hard and it is gratifying to get the positive feedback! :cheers2:


----------



## LSyd

nice pics.

-


----------



## Benc7

I haven't been to the islands in years;your wonderful pics have inspired me to do so as soon as I can. This city is so big, and I've become so enamoured with certain sections of it, that it's possible to forget that there are many other great areas to visit. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Filip

Haha great great AMAZING pics!!!! The goose is hilarious

Btw:
Are you like 10 ft tall or something?


----------



## Taller Better

^^^ LOL! Nope, only 6', but when I am in a crowd I just stand on tip-toe and raise the camera up as high as I can. Sometimes works! Yes, I love the crazy geese on the 
Islands, and the swans are just as cheeky!


----------



## crossroad

Thanks, Taller... Are there any pix around the Lake??

Oh,,, I saw them; they just didn't show up somehow. How is the shore and the water front? I heard it was industrial area and not all are being converted to recreation and parks. Thanks


----------



## Taller Better

friendlyneighboor said:


> bumping for the lil' India pix hood. A place I rarely visit and have little knowledge of.


I'm totally pumped for getting the rest of them. If it does not rain on Sunday I will. I love the pix I got, but there is a certain "feel" to Little India that must be experienced on a hot summer night. The elegant saris, the families eating in outdoor restaurants like Lahore, and the street vendors selling barbecued corn on the cob. I can't describe it.... but I am determined to capture it.


----------



## TubeSaga

Very nice. 

http://img395.imageshack.us/img395/4141/april0206135stgeorgest4vi.jpg


----------



## Taller Better

Finally I have organised my Little India shots from the past week. I went on two days, one being before the crowds arrived so I could properly photograph the shops, and the second day being at the height of a Sunday afternoon shopping/entertaining day for families. Little India is on Gerrard Street East, and is within a comfortable bike ride from my home in downtown Toronto. While the community is prominently Indian, it is really a centre for South Asian nationalities in Toronto like Pakistan, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, etc... my Sri Lankan friend goes there to get his cricket equipment. I rode my bike down from Greektown (a future thread), and I will give you the lay of the land by showing you a couple of shots of what the terrain is like in that area:



















I am not all that knowledgeable about the history or the intricacies of this 'hood, so if any of my fellow Torontonians have more expertise, or would like to correct me, please feel free! The official 'hood name is Gerrard India Bazaar, which is a tad business oriented, I suppose:










I loved these movie posters on this cinema. Is this man proud of his set of chompers, or what!:



















The first time I went through Little India was on a very hot summer night... a number of years back. I was shocked to stumble across it, with its exotic sights and smells and musical sounds... the gorgeous colours of the saris and everyone eating fragrant barbecued corn on the cob. I longed to come back and take photos some day, and finally have had my chance. I think, in a small way, I have been able to capture a bit of the magic that is Little India:





































Everywhere are these stands selling roasted corn... they fiercely compete and one pretty lady convinced me to sample her wares:



















her son was barbecueing the corn, and as he pulled it off he asked if I would like it "spicy". Why not? He rolled it in a heady mix of spices and handed it piping hot to me:










It is everywhere... everyone seems to be eating it. Like hotdogs, I suppose, but more delicious and infinitely more healthy:




























This picture is for our good friend Ashok from Montreal! 










Vibrant colours everywhere.. a delight to the eye:










Fruit and vegetable markets spill out onto the sidewalk. Some I recognise from Chinatown:










and some I have never seen before. Have you ever seen a more beautiful fruit than these?














































I met a befuddled middle aged couple from Hamilton, who had come all the way into Toronto to visit Little India, and had asked their cab driver where would be a good place to eat. He seemed to not think much of the suggestions they had written on their notes, and instead encouraged them to get back in his cab and go downtown to
a restaurant in Atrium on Bay (a small mall). I told them to do nothing of the kind and to just stay put and try one of the restaurants on the street:





































to give you an idea of what the houses are like in the neighbourhood, here is an example.. Neat, tidy but very definitely a working class blue collar neighbourhood:










a sign I noticed on a pole:














































and everywhere there is South Asian music... blaring from speakers to entice shoppers to come in.





































more corn:































































































































my first visit was cut short by a thunderstorm, which forced me to spend an unpleasant hour trapped in a Donut Shop which was freezing cold due to excessive air conditioning! LOL!











the aforementioned cricket supply store:










ICICI bank:










and that fellow who pops up on our tv screens quite a lot:



















the local library:


















































































Thanks to everyone for joining me today! Also thanks to Jan for making this great website... had it not been for SSC, I would probably not have done this photo tour. I am surprised how much I have learned about my own city since joining SSC! Ironically, the reason I began this thread was that I very much enjoyed one about Colonial architecture in Bombay.. that got me started thinking to start my own photoblog! I guess now I have come full circle. Due to an extremely efficient day yesterday, I have pictures for a few more entries "in the can" ... Greektown, The Annex, and Bloor St Yorkville area (including the new and glamorous Gardiner Ceramic Museum reno! I just need time to organise them all... Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

^^
Wow Little India in Toronto is so vibrant, it made me wonder if Chicago also have same sort of neighborhood like it?
Since, out here is Chicago SW suburb, I know lots of indians and having lots of indian temples out here in da burbs, but unaware if there is Indian Town in Chicago!
Wonderful pix!


----------



## Taller Better

ChicagoSkyline said:


> ^^
> Wow Little India in Toronto is so vibrant, it made me wonder if Chicago also have same sort of neighborhood like it?
> Since, out here is Chicago SW suburb, I know lots of indians and having lots of indian temples out here in da burbs, but unaware if there is Indian Town in Chicago!
> Wonderful pix!


Thanks Chicago! I'll bet there is a similar area in Chicago... grab your camera and do a bit of sleuthing in your city's 'hoods! Start a thread! I know for sure that Chicago has the biggest Polish neighbourhood in North America :cheers:


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

Taller said:


> Thanks Chicago! I'll bet there is a similar area in Chicago... grab your camera and do a bit of sleuthing in your city's 'hoods! Start a thread! I know for sure that Chicago has the biggest Polish neighbourhood in North America :cheers:


Yea, I know that Polish has estalished tremendous hoods in Chicago, just not sure about our Indian freinds tho!
BTW, is little indian the biggest foreigner hood in Toronto after Chinatown?


----------



## Taller Better

ChicagoSkyline said:


> Yea, I know that Polish has estalished tremendous hoods in Chicago, just not sure about our Indian freinds tho!
> BTW, is little indian the biggest foreigner hood in Toronto after Chinatown?


Hmmm... I think the two Little Italy's are bigger... Little India is about the same size as the Polish 'hood in Toronto (see past pages for those). Naturally there are suburbs where many people of South Asian descent live that are far away from this older downtown centre... but I think they come down to it to shop, and to eat and to soak up the scene! Soon I am going to photograph the Sri Lankan part of town, as I have some friends living there. It is smaller than Little India. The Chinatowns are still the biggest, though. The more the merrier! :cheers:


----------



## sudheeshnairs

Feel like having a real tour of the place, Taller, Better


----------



## Taller Better

sudheeshnairs said:


> Feel like having a real tour of the place, Taller, Better


Thanks for coming and visiting my little tour!! :cheers:


----------



## thryve

That's SO neat, _taller,better_...

Thanks for showing us that 'hood like that... you portrayed it really nicely! Thank God SSC has you to show neighbourhood life in Toronto!


----------



## Gulser

nice


----------



## Suncity

Nice pics!


----------



## KoussKoussKlan

Taller said:


> And finally, as the hour is getting late, I will just post some pictures that I took that have not fit in to any of the previous postings, or which I may have missed first time round. Just a mish mash of snaps:


I recognise here the Lillian Smith Library  ...by the way great photos , and if I may suggest nice places like North York , Yorkville , Yonge/Bloore ...etc and for the bad areas , Parkdale , Parliament st/Shutter ,Scott Mission , Jane/Finch ( just kidding) ....anyways as you know there are so many places and so many things to see in Toronto , you can visit the world just by visiting Toronto ............keep it up mate ............


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks for the additional info! I've got pix for a Bloor St thread, from the Annex to Yonge St, but am just organising them. Also for a Greektown thread, but I want to wait to get pictures from the Greektown Festival next weekend to add to them. I will definitely do Yorkville too, and will do Cabbagetown Festival on Parliament St. Plus the Sri Lankan area. There are too many communities to do in just one summer!!! LOL!


----------



## InTheBeach

Great thread.

For those that can't be there in person, I wish you could hear and smell some of these hoods (and taste, for the food). The pictures are great, but can't do them full justice.


----------



## sc4ish

Great picts! Toronto is wonderful!


----------



## salvius

^ errr... yes, it was really empty there on his St. Clair tour :|. Little India is one of the emptier nabes, certainly nothing in comparison to many other nabes. Your 'attempt' to make the city sound deserted are pathetic.

Beat it troll!


----------



## pollovercrazy

Allen gardens reminds of Kew Gardens in London, England. Never been there but there are certainly a lot of English things here in Vancouver as well!


----------



## Taller Better

I apologize to everyone for the spamming on my thread. There is a mentally unbalanced guy who has been repeatedly spamming the Toronto section the past
couple of days and he has hit my thread too. Please ignore his posts. Thanks! 

edit: The spam has been removed. Thanks!


----------



## Marcanadian

Haven't checked this thread in awhile. Those latest pics show how diverse our city is.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Too bad there aren't any NAican mods online. That serch character has been posting that same pic in numerous threads in all Canada related sections. :no:


----------



## Taller Better

Nouvellecosse said:


> Too bad there aren't any NAican mods online. That serch character has been posting that same pic in numerous threads in all Canada related sections. :no:


Someone kindly removed the pornography posted, but I should count my blessings that only two trolls have hit my picture thread. The other one I just ignore! Thanks whoever took out the trash!  I have probably 1500 pics in files that I have been taking this summer, waiting to be sized, labeled and eventually put onto photobucket to be transferred onto here. A good winter project! Right now I have been busy just taking nice summer pix! Thanks again to everyone who takes the time to check this out!


----------



## european

amazing pics.


----------



## Taller Better

Time for some new photo's! Today I am mounting a presentation of photo's along Bloor Street, and Yorkville. My journey of the area begins on Prince Arthur Street, and wends its way over to Bloor. Bloor St is the "Rodeo Drive" of Toronto, with many of the high end jewelry and coutourier houses. 































































































































On Avenue Road just South of Bloor just across from the Royal Ontario Museum is the 
Gardiner Ceramics Museum. Currently under a complete renovation, I was able to go in for a tour. The space is breathtaking and the top floor is a restaurant run by one of the top chef's in Toronto:
































































The view from the rooftop is breathtaking...














































Back to Bloor Street:










On Bloor Street there is an interesting early "Shopping Centre" built in the 60's, 
"The Collonade" which still looks handsome to this day:































































































































Breakfast at Tiffany's, perhaps?





































One of Canada's oldest shops, the venerable Holt Renfrew, which has for 180 years been a purveyor of fine goods and coutourier clothing to the carriage trade:










Another old Canadian institution, Birk's Jewelers:




























And Stolleries, yet another old time Toronto institution:










Looking North to Bloor, from Bay Street:










Next, we will move north of Bloor Street to Yorkville.


----------



## salvius

^ wunderbar photos as usual! 

Always ben a fan of this guy:


----------



## Taller Better

The Village of Yorkville was founded in 1830 by Joseph Bloor, as one of the earlier
suburbs of the settlement. It has a quiet Victorian charm, and during the 60's was 
a hotbed of bohemian life, rife with hippies and beatniks. Some singers that rose from
these heady days were Joni Mitchell and Neil Young. Today Yorkville has become a genteel neighbourhood full of trendy restaurants and boutiques:








































































































































But Yorkville is not entirely a village that lives in the past... it fully intends to keep up 
with the future:























































The Yorkville library was built by the Carnegie Foundation:























































The village "Bobby", Constable John Daniels needed a home from which to police and this charming house was constructed for him in 1867:
























































A new condominium is being built behind this facade:










Yorkville's Coat-of-Arms from an 1859 building, followed by a plaque:



















The old Yorkville Fire Hall:










more construction:














































Where to buy your Rolls Royce.....










and that Ferrari that you have been promising yourself:




























In the market for English furniture from the 1800's?










View north on Avenue Road, with Upper Canada College visible in the distance, up the hill:





































Man's best friend:










The Helliconian Club, built in 1875 as a home for local women in the arts, and still used for that purpose to this very day:









































































Inside Hazelton Lanes, a small upscale shopping centre:



















Little Pug:




























and back to where we started on Bloor Street:


----------



## Taller Better

Now a few extra pix from the Bloor/Yorkville area, starting with one of the lovely old dowager hotels from Toronto's past.. The Windsor Arms:





































and some shots I took this past Spring:































































































































I hope you enjoyed your visit to the Bloor Street/Yorkville neighbourhood! Thanks for coming along! :cheers:


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Oh I DID enjoy it; very much! Definitely my favourite part of town...


----------



## Taller Better

As Monty Python used to say: "And now.. for something completely different", I recently visited an installation of Chinese Lanterns at Ontario Place, on the lakefront. This is the largest display of "lanterns" ever assembled outside of China, and some are actually hundreds of feet long. The viewing is from 7pm til 11, so one sees the transformation of the silk structures into a breathtaking and very magical display of twinkling lights. The displays are "alive"... the individual parts move, the lights flash, and there is Chinese music. We are blessed to have this exhibit here this summer and if you are in town, it remains til October. Here is Ontario Place:


















































































This was one of my favourites.. the entire dragon is clad with porcelain plates, cups and spoons. Later you will see it illuminated in green and blue, and you will not recognise it:





































As dusk set in, the true beauty of the lanterns is revealed... here is the forest of the hundred species of birds:



















The nine dragon wall:










live performances by Chinese dancers:



















Lions chasing the spinning ball:





































The displays fan out on the lakeshore, and one cannot help but notice the beautiful display of colour being performed by Mother Nature at sunset:




























Earlier you saw two dragons on the entrance bridge fighting over a pearl.. night-
time brings the battle to life:



















Our friend the porcelain dragon slowly awakens and takes on a fiercesome glow:










look closer:










but not too close or he will bite!
































































a family of Panda's:










a girl with one thousand arms:










pure magic:



















a one hundred dragon arch:










and one of my favourites.. a family of peacocks composed entirely of thousands of tiny bottles of coloured water, lit up:























































again, glancing out at the lake to enjoy the display of a nearly full moon reflecting on 
the water:



















Gods of Fortune:



















fierocious Raptors and Dinosaurs:




























The Face of Chinese Opera:





































Chamber of the Immortals:




























a couple of insects in a peach orchard:



















and finally the Grand Entrance under the full moon, as I bade farewell to the wonderful display!



















and goodnight to our ferocious duelling dragons fighting over a precious pearl:


----------



## Ashok

>


Thanks  Looks great!

The guy on the poster that you said seems proud is a tamil comedian.


----------



## Taller Better

^^^ LOL! I was hoping you would catch that entry! Thanks for the info on the Tamil actor.. I had no idea who he was. Only today I was on Parliament photographing some Sri Lankan shops and restaurants for a future entry here, so stay tuned!!


----------



## hkskyline

Nice lanterns. I saw a similar exhibition at the CNE around Chinese New Year. This one seems more extensive.


----------



## Marcanadian

Very nice pics! The Chinese Lantern festival looks amazing.


----------



## salvius

Wow, the Yorkville pics were amazing, and so was the lantern festival. I'm speechless, really.


----------



## lakeshore

Great pics TB! Its great to see different areas of our city that are rarely seen here.


----------



## Monty Burns

I love this thread. Unusual off the beaten track photos!


----------



## parisuite

Beautiful pics!  
I was just at Yorkville today hehe. & I was at the Lantern Festival last saturday night. It was amazing.


----------



## oliver999

nice .cong, glodry


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys! Glad you liked them! Lots more to come in the following months.


----------



## Wildchild

My favorite thread in all of SSC!


----------



## Taller Better

Another old Art Deco office tower, The Sterling Tower. Currently it is being renovated:



















Excavation work for the huge new Bay Adelaide complex:



















Future site of the Trump Tower, new neighbour for the old Victorian National Club:










I.M. Pei's CIBC tower:










and again, the CIBC tower from a different vantage point:










and a peek at the CN Tower!!


----------



## Taller Better

To continue our "Look Up" tour, some more office towers in the area:




























some of Toronto's mounted police:




























Roy Thomson Hall for the performing arts:










and the formidable Metro Hall, built in the Post Modern style that I am not fond of:



















the reddish marble Scotiabank Tower:










and the tallest office tower in the Commonwealth, First Canadian Place:


----------



## Taller Better

Standing on the Toronto Dominion Plaza, looking up at the TD Towers:




























and a cow's eye view of it all:










Part of the Royal Bank Tower as seen from this plaza:










And probably the most whimsical of all the old Toronto Art Deco office towers.. the Victory, with its strange "native American" twist:










a detail of the charming 1928 mosaic in the portal:










the Reuter's stock market ticker:










Wellington St looking toward Yonge St:










then on Yonge, looking north:










One of the many Romanesque style Victorian buildings in Toronto:










the lovely old Royal Alexandra Theatre on King Street:



















and, weak from hunger and thirst, I stopped here for a late lunch:










After my fish and chips I learned this valuable bit of advice from Benjamin Franklin:










Now THERE is a sensible president!


----------



## Taller Better

Now to Front St, in front of Union Station, looking at one of my favourite office towers, The Royal Bank (where I keep my piddling money):




























and the dowager of the grand old hotels of Toronto, The Royal York:



















the Hockey Hall of Fame:










The old Scottish Baronial Style St. Andrew's Church, on King Street. This was a style more favoured in Montreal at the time:










Queen St at dusk:










and one final "Look Up".... at old City Hall:










Thank you for joining my tour, and I hope you enjoyed the pictures!


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Pictures so nice, I looked at them thrice!

For sure one of Toronto's most charming areas.


----------



## Jaborandi

Wowzers!!! Brilliant photos as always. Thanks for the stunning close-up of the heads of commerce atop CIBC North - my favourite scraper in T.O. I miss the days when you could go up to the observation deck and pretend to be at the top of a great castle in LOTR - least that's how I felt. Alas, some other poor sods went up there to jump.


----------



## Waterloo_Guy

Those were some fine pics.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks! And tonight I took some photos from the 50th floor of a friend's condo..
facing East. Not the most exciting direction to see, but here they are:

East-South:










East North:










and East:










and for fun, one from my other camera:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Wow so cool.
Are these views from the College Park.
It's so dreamy and nice


----------



## Taller Better

I realized I had forgotten a few left over pictures from a few weeks ago of St Michael's College (1852) and Victoria College... both very pretty in the snow:














































and finally, before I go to bed, here are some pictures of a strange little house I see when I walk the dogs. Always looks like a haunted house. It was used in the filming of the movie Sentinel with Michael Douglas:



















is that a ghost I see in the window?!?!


----------



## Clay_Rock

Thanks for these great pictures. I especially like the one of Old City Hall at dusk.


----------



## bosman

Wow, such a great variety of beautiful architecture in Toronto. I wish I had spent more than one day there!


----------



## Taller Better

^^Thanks Bosman! I could say exactly the same thing about Boston. I breezed through there with a mere 24 hour stay, and have been pining to go back to that beautiful city!


----------



## Taller Better

A few random pix taken today:

Here is a style of building that was rarely used for commercial in Toronto-
Elizabethan Revival. This one was built in 1928, and was beautifully restored not that long ago... it has always been Ridpath's furniture shop:



















and an almost completed new high end hotel in Yorkville, The Hazelton:










and finally, a solution to a structural problem. This 1850's firehall in Yorkville had a problem with a cracked wall. The wall was carefully partially disassembled, and a new lintel installed under the upper windows. The job was so beautifully done you can't even see where they repaired it:




























this lovely old facade was saved to be part of a new condo development. Sadly only the facade was saved:


----------



## Taller Better

Tonight's beautiful sunset.. cold but clear. Happy St Patrick's Day!



















And a couple of random pix from the past few days...


----------



## thryve

Wow... in that second last picture you posted... SPIRE looks huge! hahaha


----------



## DTO Luv

Awesome! Your pictures make me want to jump on a plane and set up camp in Toronto.


----------



## Taller Better

As we wait patiently for hot weather to settle in, I figured it was time we all deserved a warm summer breeze. I finally got round to organizing pictures from one of my favourite phototours last summer- through Toronto's bustling Greektown. Most of the immigration from Greece to Canada occurred during the 1950's.. so the community is well established by now, but maintains a strong connection with its past. Anyone who has seen the film "My Big Fat Greek Wedding" has already seen some of this street, as much of it was filmed here. Sit back, imagine it is 29c out and enjoy this afternoon/evening stroll down The Danforth ....























































The Danforth is known for a multitude of restaurants and outdoor cafes:




























sometimes it is fun just to sit and people-watch:










everyone has got a story.. if you listen closely enough!


----------



## Taller Better

continuing on...










Some shops have lots of fun, but a bit tacky things to buy if you are in the market for them:










note a closeup of the sign by Venus' bum:




























and, one of the local heros.. Alexander the Great:




























The streets are full of cars and bikes... the sidewalks crowded with people out enjoying the summer weather. Lots of laughter and noise:



















and The Danforth is home to probably the largest vegetarian supermarket in Toronto, called The Big Carrot. I am not a vegetarian, but love to wander around inside, and they have a nice little cafeteria:


----------



## Taller Better

And continuing on from the last page, with more pictures of Greektown:










Here's a little British pub I love, with exceptionally good food:










But despite the odd pub, most of the dazzling panoply of cafes are resolutely Greek:










one of my two favourite restaurants on this street:










I love this place for the friendly staff and the amazing food:



















a Bacchus looking gargoyle:




























The place to go for over-the-top wedding cakes:










more Greek groceries:




























This beautiful old Catholic Church (Church of the Holy Name) was built in 1915, before most of the Greek immigrants arrived:










a popular and very cool bar on the Danforth, Lolita's Lust:


----------



## Ithaqua

Nice gargoyle


----------



## spyguy

Great thread - in your last post, I liked the third to last pic with the lit store windows.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Queen Street is so cool.. most of the old Victorians were built from the 1840's to late 1800's. Reasonably well maintained. The restaurant across the street where I ate has a vestibule, with the names on the wall of every business that had occupied the building since it was new in 1850... fascinating! A few more pics from my cycling home after work tonight:



















and the new cool lighting on 137 Yonge Street!:


----------



## Taller Better

Today's pictures are a bit different, and probably not everyone's cup of tea. I went to Allan Gardens yesterday, and practiced a bit of photography with my new camera, thus these are mostly flora and fauna pix.. but when we are waiting for summer, sometimes it is nice to step into a conservatory and enjoy the sights:









































































There is always two ways of looking at the same scene!


----------



## Taller Better

a goldfish pond:


----------



## Taller Better




----------



## Taller Better

my fave two pix of the day:


----------



## alitezar

^^ Awesome shots. You are such an expert photographer.
Allen Gardens is a truly beautfiul place and thanks for the pictures


----------



## Jaborandi

TB

Your Flora shots are amazing!! Personally, I'm very partial to cineraria but a hydrangea will always do in a pinch. I love the way you got in so close to the hydrangea one can almost feel the softness of petals on ones cheek. You've got some great shots of succulents as well - agreed about the geranium leaf shot - one of the best. I try to drop in at least once a month during the days of unsummer just to feel the warmth and smell the earth and plants.

Thanks again


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks Guys! Nice things you have said, and I appreciate them! It truly is fun
to go to the Conservatory, especially in the winter and spring... 
Cheers!


----------



## Overground

Truly spectacular pics TB! Wow! You're inspiring me to go out and get a new camera.

Ok first off I insist on moving into that conservatory...it would kind of be like living on the set of Legend.

And this....









is an instant wallpaper...superb!


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, Overground! I just adore those old Victorian conservatories... so romantic and peaceful... happy you have chosen my pic for your wallpaper!


----------



## DTO Luv

These two are awesome. I love Toronto's City Hall buildings. Nice pics of a great city!


----------



## Waterloo_Guy

Fine work as always.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys! When things green up a bit I will get daytime photos from that same perspective on top of the Sheraton Hotel. Too depressingly brown and leafless to do it now!


----------



## Taller Better

A few pix from the past week, taken while out walking the dogs:










3 weeks late due to a cold spring, but the daffodils are finally out and waving!























































and part of the lovely National Ballet School of Canada:




























Patio season has begun as temps go above 20c for first time this Spring!










time to get that convertible open!


----------



## Taller Better

ok, about a trillion new pix, so hoping this doesn't burst a blood vessel on anyone's computer for downloading. I'll start with some pictures I took on Easter 
Weekend... was a freezing cold weekend and we drove up north where there was actually still snow..





































We arrived at Collingwood, which is an Ontario ski resort. The hills are not 
high, but there is rather a large ski resort in the typical faux-European Disneyland style of modern ski resorts. Sort of like Whistler without the huge
mountains:





































We don't ski, we're not outdoorsy, and no one would let us keep dogs in the
hotel room, so we left...










and stayed overnight in a dog-friendly motel in Barrie, Ontario:










The next day we drove south to Niagara Falls, and found the most perfect 1950's motel, right in the thick of all the excitement:


----------



## Taller Better

Niagara Falls.. Honeymoon capital of the World.. 










I have a lot of pictures of the town, but I think I will save that for this summer when I can go down and photograph it when it is not bitterly cold, with snow flakes in the air. The Falls do have a certain special beauty when the ice is still on them. Here is the smaller, American side of the Falls:



















I do believe that if anyone has one of those little pencil written lists of things
to do in your lifetime, that seeing Niagara Falls should be on it:










the smaller American Falls:





































Louis Hennepin was the first European to set sight on our Niagara Falls, 
back in 1680:










On the Canadian side we have the Horseshoe Falls:























































even the daffodils were shivering that weekend:


----------



## Taller Better

construction on the renovation of the Art Gallery of Ontario, by Frank Gehry:










the new Yonge/Dundas centre under construction:










Houses in Kensington Market:





































I know I covered Kensington before, in the summer, but this is a different season:




























Napoleon Dynamite.. Gosssshhhhhh:










One of those Spring days hot enough for an ice cream truck, at 25c:










The most Bohemian area of our city:














































fresh mangoes:










cheap n cheerful for veggies:


----------



## Taller Better

Stayin' Alive:



















moving a couple of blocks over to bustling Chinatown. It is every man/woman for themselves in this mayhem..



















view from atop the new OCAD building:










ride the bike down to Yonge and Dundas....










Chess game featuring the locally famous Mr Peru:










Street art:










Theatre with We Will Rock You, the Queen tribute:










various buildings on Yonge St toward the south:



















One of my fave posters that is still up for donkey's years because the building is not being used:


----------



## Taller Better

son's Bay Company department store, has devoted a few windows to promoting Fashion Cares, the largest fund raiser in the country for Hiv/AIDS...
the theme this year is "Peep" and I can tell you everyone "peeped" inside the little holes:



















What was the view inside the peephole?


----------



## Taller Better

Now I bicycled over to Yonge and the Esplanade...





































the view from atop the Harbour Castle Hotel. I bravely marched through an
Italian wedding party to get these pix, so enjoy 'em:



















the large plot of land, to the East, slated for renewal:










Spring is here... better late than never:




























more random downtown shots:

























































































]

and one of my favourite hotels, The Royal York, built in 1928. It was the largest hotel in the British Empire at the time:



















bookmatched marble in the foyer that you will not find in this day and age:









































































a view out a window, of the neighbour across the street:










on the hoarding outside:










hope you enjoyed my tour of Toronto today! If so, please leave a message!


----------



## DTO Luv

Awesome city! Awesome Pictures! Like I've told you before your pics make me want to pack up and move to Toronto.


----------



## FOLK

Good pics


----------



## alitezar

Wow very wonderful pix.
Thanks


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys! I forgot to post this pic I took a couple of weeks ago that I really liked. It is taken from Moss Park, downtown:


----------



## monkeyronin

Your pictures really seem to be getting much better! Latest set is probably my favourite so far...


----------



## pebbz

monkeyronin, i agree!! Tb, excellent photos!


----------



## Clay_Rock

Great pictures!! I really like how you captured the details on the buildings.


----------



## Alibaba

Toronto looks really nice and bustling city

thanks for the collection ... !


----------



## bizorky

So good that you have a camera, a bike, and the balls to march through someone's wedding! :lol: 

Great photos, as always. Please keep it up.


----------



## Alibaba

Taller said:


> Now I bicycled over to Yonge and the Esplanade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you enjoyed my tour of Toronto today! If so, please leave a message!


This building design seems very popular in that year

i saw similar one in Sydney and NYC

you are so dedicated TB.
I invite you to come to Melbourne to capture my city....


----------



## Goku

Great pics as always...TB

You got to come to suburbs (Markham and Richmondhill) do ur magic here as well.

Thanks again for great pics...


----------



## rick1016

Excellent, thanks


----------



## Austraarabian

nice. Looks exactly like Melbourne and reminds me of it too. Kinda industrial and gothic, yet colourful. Nice pix.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks for all the nice comments, people! @ monkeyronin, I am extremely pleased with this new camera, and it is opening up new worlds for me. I'm
happy everyone is enjoying the pics!! :cheers:


----------



## salvius

Sweet pics as always! A most impressive photoblog!


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks Salvius! It has been lots of fun.. I am looking forward to some nice Spring shots when the cherry blossoms come out..


----------



## neorion

Wonderful tour Taller, Better

Luv the Royal York

This shot reminds me of a famous interior I saw in europe somewhere, but it escapes me where atm.










This theatre was once the Pantages, reborn as the Canon theatre now. When I was last in Toronto is was neglected, so great to see it spruced up again. I'm pretty sure there's a new tower around there called the Pantages in honour of the old theatre. Perhaps you can show us one day. 










Do you know what's happening to this classic? Getting the royal treatment hopefully. Yonge St is quite a melange. 










Great pics, keep em coming. :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks neorion! I don't know what is happening to that classical building. Shame that it is empty at the moment... so much potential! I too was surprised to find that ballroom at the Royal York hotel. I had never seen a photo of it before, or even heard about it. There is a new Pantages condo and I must remember to take a photo and post it!


----------



## neorion

:cheers:


----------



## joethelion

TB - wonderful pictures as usual!! Hoping to visit Toronto and Montreal later this summer - your pictures remind me of what i have to look forward to.....


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys! Hope you enjoy your trip here, joethelion! 
Some pix from this past week:

Finally! Spring is in the air. Three weeks late, but better late than never:










Last weekend the weather was lovely and sunny, so I rode my bike about downtown, capturing some random scenes...










an old Coat of Arms from a Victorian government building... probably a Post Office:










The Birkbeck building, an Edwardian beauty that is currently undergoing restoration. It appears that at one point some cretin painted the trim on this stone building:



















One of the oldest surviving Post Offices in Toronto, this beauty at No.10 Toronto Street is one of my favourite buildings in the city. Built in the 1850's in a classic Greek revival style, it has perfect proportions and a classic simplicity:










Let's visit another one of the grand old Toronto hotels! This was the first luxury hotel built in Toronto... The King Edward, which was completed in 1903. The owner, of the Gooderham family (who owned the largest distillery in the British Empire), daringly built it on the East side of Yonge St, in an attempt to draw development in that direction:





































The "King Eddy", as it is affectionately called, still puts on a grand show:



















Now some panoramic shots taken at the top of an office building sprouting up from Eaton Centre, near the Yonge/Dundas intersection. First a shot of the entertainment/shopping complex going up at the corner. Most of this exposed side will be covered in a festive array of advertising:










The entire Yonge/Dundas intersection will be entirely unrecognizable to someone who has not seen it in a decade.










to the East, which is a residential suburb called Scarborough:


----------



## Taller Better

Now the view south to the Business district:




























a view to the north, along Yonge Street:










and a telephoto zoom of the same view:



















condos going up everywhere:










a bird's eye view of the old St Michael's Cathedral:










a late Georgian townhouse that was originally a mid century rectory for the Anglican church next to it. This nestles comfortably behind the Eaton Centre:










and this is the 1840's church, Holy Trinity:










and finally, my favourite late Georgian townhouse in Toronto.. the lovely McKenzie house from the mid 1800's:


----------



## Taller Better

and finally some experimenting with night shots with my new camera:














































Here is one of the most delightful little museums in Toronto, the newly renovated and terribly chic Gardiner Ceramic Museum. A perfect jewel box!




























Its neighbour across the avenue, The Royal Ontario Museum:










and a few shots snapped on Bloor Street last night:














































and finally some baby raccoons up in a big old tree across the street! 



















Thanks for taking this little tour with me!!


----------



## Waterloo_Guy

Great pics.


----------



## Deanb

again
great


----------



## Goku

great pics...TB
City is looking amazing!
btw did u went to Raps game yesterday..and took some pics , just wondering?


----------



## DTO Luv

Nice. Where are all of these high up vantage points your shooting from? For those of us less familiar with Toronto.


----------



## Marco Polo

Toronto may be not the most beautiful place around, but it is a very positive city with great development mood at the moment!!!
I like it a lot.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys... DTO luv, I used two high vantage points. The day time shots were from the top floor of an office tower at 250 Yonge St, which is in Eaton Centre. The night shots were from the Plaza Hotel on Bloor Street!


----------



## Alibaba

Marco Polo said:


> Toronto may be not the most beautiful place around, but it is a very positive city with great development mood at the moment!!!
> I like it a lot.


Has Trump Towers started building yet ?

where is the location?


----------



## alitezar

Very awesome shots. I loved this set so much especiallythe roccoons are so cute


----------



## Taller Better

Alibaba said:


> Has Trump Towers started building yet ?
> 
> where is the location?


Financing is complete and they have announced a September start time for construction.



alitezar said:


> Very awesome shots. I loved this set so much especiallythe roccoons are so cute


in a weird way they kind of remind me of my dogs! LOL!
The light was fading so it was hard to catch them on camera.


----------



## Ithaqua

Taller said:


> and finally some experimenting with night shots with my new camera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of the most delightful little museums in Toronto, the newly renovated and terribly chic Gardiner Ceramic Museum. A perfect jewel box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its neighbour across the avenue, The Royal Ontario Museum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a few shots snapped on Bloor Street last night:


Those are some great night shots.



> and finally some baby raccoons up in a big old tree across the street!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking this little tour with me!!


These are so dam cute  Do you have a lot of Racoons in Toronto?


----------



## ToRoNto g-town

raccoons most def are NOT cute in person.


----------



## Ithaqua

Why?


----------



## salvius

^ lots and lots of raccoons in TO; they could be the official mascots. And they're cute only from afar. Not so much up close. They are carriers of disease and debilitating parasites, snarl at you, get into your garbage/composting if you forget to latch it shut, can climb on roofs of houses, etc.

So, not cute. Their 'bank robber' look is completely appropriate.


----------



## Alibaba

Taller said:


> Financing is complete and they have announced a September start time for construction.
> 
> 
> .



where is it going up in terms of Skyline and existing towers?


----------



## DTO Luv

Taller said:


> Thanks guys... DTO luv, I used two high vantage points. The day time shots were from the top floor of an office tower at 250 Yonge St, which is in Eaton Centre. The night shots were from the Plaza Hotel on Bloor Street!


You can just walk up to the top of an office building? I remember when we used to be able to do that in America. Hell anymore just to get in to work I have to go through a guard, 2 turnstiles, and a card access door.


----------



## Taller Better

^ No, I had a "contact" to get up to the top of this office tower. As for security, depends on the office towers here. Some you can go in and get on the elevator, and some you have to go past a security guard. However, when you get to the top floors, it is unlikely to be able to take photos without permission. The Plaza Hotel is easy as there is a rooftop bar. I just sat and had a lovely drink and snapped some pictures! 



Alibaba said:


> where is it going up in terms of Skyline and existing towers?


The Trump tower is going in the central cluster of office towers, just on the north side of the cluster. It 
will be 919 feet tall.


----------



## DTO Luv

That makes a bit more sense.  I started to think Canada might be a bit more free than Americia...oh wait.


----------



## Taller Better

LOL! I'm off today to take pictures of the Japanese Cherry Blossoms in High Park, 
so will post new pictures, probably tomorrow. Here is a sample of some pictures I took this morning from the roof of an apartment building in my neighbourhood. More later.:


----------



## Taller Better

Ok, I will start with more of the 360 degree pictures I took from that roof on Sunday:


----------



## Taller Better

I was a bit nervous this year at how the Japanese Cherry blossoms would be after the severe cold snap we had in February. This past weekend they are in bloom, and I must say I am quite relieved. Not as grand a show as last year (see page three of this photothread), but still a very respectable show. These particular Japanese flowering cherry trees are the earliest to bloom (late April/early May) and are called Somei-Yashino and were donated by Japan to Toronto in 1959. I was lucky this year to go on a Sunday, and there were many hundreds of Japanese people out enjoying the sunshine and the glorious 
blossoms...














































Young love in Spring!
































































a day for kites.....










and the inevitable end of every kite:



















I came upon what appeared to be a Japanese model posing for a group of professional photographers, but I have no idea who the pretty girl was:



















Grenadier Pond, which was the landing site of Governor Simcoe when he first
approached Toronto in 1793:


----------



## Taller Better

A small motorized "train" runs through High Park. A nice idea as it is a huge park:


----------



## Taller Better

Back downtown for some shots around the campus of the University of Toronto:










Convocation Hall, which always reminds me of Albert Hall in London:










The equestrian statue of King Edward VII, who opened Queen's Park way back in 1860:



















Poor King Edward would have fainted had he foreseen what had happened in this park the day before. As I have posted on a separate thread, it was the ninth annual Marijuana rally:




























Moving on to other parts of the campus, a little closer to Bloor Street:










a pug obsessed with bocce:
































































and finally, a billboard for the new gay FM radio station!


----------



## zachus22

It seems to me like you have an affinity for photographing Asians. Am I right...?


----------



## Jaborandi

Taller said:


> Back downtown for some shots around the campus of the University of Toronto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the view of 1 St. Thomas from the distance, especially from King's College Circle!
> 
> BTW, wowie shots from 100 Wellesley of the neighbourhood.
> 
> Also, I had no idea about the cherry trees in High Park - that would be the west end High Park, not the downtown Cannabis party park - I'll make a point of going next year...to both.


----------



## Taller Better

Jaborandi said:


> Taller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I had no idea about the cherry trees in High Park - that would be the west end High Park, not the downtown Cannabis party park - I'll make a point of going next year...to both.
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea about the Japanese Cherry trees there until last year... it is positively a religious experience walking through them with clear blue skies above. And, you were entirely correct.. it was, of course, 100 Wellesley where I took the panorama shots! Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> zachus22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me like you have an affinity for photographing Asians. Am I right...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! I never think about it, really... I'm not very good at "people" shots.... I generally find people get in the way of my architectural shots so I let them pass first! hehe.. so when I do people shots I just
> shoot whoever happens to be in front of me at the time.
> 
> I may as well throw in a few leftover shots of a few older buildings that caught my eye on my bike tour. The first, the St Leger House, is an 1880's high Victorian style house in High Park, close to where the cherry blossoms are. It is on the very romantically named Gothic Street:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, Oakham House, on Church St near Ryerson University. Built in 1848 in the then
> popular Gothic Revival style:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a Catholic Church that I have photographed a few times (as it is in my 'hood)- Our Lady
> of Lourdes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and finally, a little restaurant that I stopped by after my photographing the blossoms..
> who would have ever thought there would be a New Zealand restaurant on Bloor Street
> near High Park? Who knew?
Click to expand...


----------



## Kane007

^^ Well that's smashing mate! Just the hangout for all us kiwi's when were visiting your lovely city.

P.S. the closest I've gotten so far is Calgary!


----------



## salvius

Fantastic pics as always TB; nice to see you went 'round my way (Bloor West/High Park). It's not a 'touristy' nabe, but it's the only place to be on a nice Spring day.

Love the way 1 St. Thomas looks in the new shots.


----------



## GHORMEH SABZi

my aunt lives in toronto and i am BIG MAPLE LEAFS FAN!! and i have to tell you i think toronto is like the greatest city in North America, and i love the weather BTW GREAT PICS AWSOME THANKS! :lol: :cheers:


----------



## Deanb

some brilliant shots!

loved it, once again 

thank you


----------



## Mesh22

Taller said:


> Jaborandi said:
> 
> 
> 
> and finally, a little restaurant that I stopped by after my photographing the blossoms..
> who would have ever thought there would be a New Zealand restaurant on Bloor Street
> near High Park? Who knew?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats hilarious! I do find it funny that its "Kiwi kick" with a boomerang, which was a hunting tool never used by the Maori natives, but in fact Koori natives in the Australian east coast.
> 
> Do they serve L&P soda? or Hooky Pokey ice cream? :cheers:
Click to expand...


----------



## Grams

Thank you for uploading nice picutres. It reminds me awesome memories of Canada, seems a beautiful day you got, eh? I want to go on picnic there and have just relax.
BTW, there're McDonald's, Star Bucks, KFC, Subway, Wendy's, and Mr, Donut in Japan but there's no Tim Hortons. Geez, I still couldn't find any tasty cappuccino better than Tim Hortons. :cheers: 
I really wish someday they'll open the franchise shop in Japan.


----------



## Goku

thanks for the pics ... TB

Our City is looking amazing!!!


----------



## salvius

edit


----------



## DTO Luv

Those trees in that park are cool. Toronto looks great in spring. I actually met a guy from Toronto where I live (Omaha, USA) in town for a convention and told him I really needed to get back up there.


----------



## Taller Better

74photography said:


> why are these called "hot off the press" ?
> if i had a nickle for every time i saw these posted, i would be rich.
> please post NEW shots if you are going to call them new
> cmon.....


*These are all new pictures taken by myself, last weekend* If I choose to post a few of my pictures in another thread pertaining to Toronto, then I will do so. If you are not happy with that please stay out of my photo thread.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys!! Much appreciated!


----------



## DrT

T.B,
Pics you took of my favorite area around University and Queen are just beautiful. Between the architecture and the beauty of Spring, made me fall in love with TO all over again. I can't wait 'till my next visit, hopefully in the fall (it's been over two years since my last). Many thanks. I hope that you're keeping a digital archive of all of them and maybe start a site like the TOBuilt guy did.


----------



## DTO Luv

The ones looking back toward the skyline from the lake are great.


----------



## Taller Better

DrT said:


> T.B,
> Pics you took of my favorite area around University and Queen are just beautiful. Between the architecture and the beauty of Spring, made me fall in love with TO all over again. I can't wait 'till my next visit, hopefully in the fall (it's been over two years since my last). Many thanks. I hope that you're keeping a digital archive of all of them and maybe start a site like the TOBuilt guy did.


I really admire that TOBuilt guy.... he was, I believe, an archivist or a statistician or something like that, and is therefore highly organized and used to cataloguing things. I wouldn't have a clue how to make such a website! :lol:



DTO Luv said:


> The ones looking back toward the skyline from the lake are great.


When you come to visit next time you will have to take the ferry out to the Toronto Islands! And take your camera, too!


----------



## maayan

Beautiful city! great pics!


----------



## Taylorhoge

awsome pics when I visited it remided me more of chicago then New York.I guess the lake does that


----------



## Tuscani01

Great pics TB! Thanks.


----------



## Deanb

beautiful spring pics greggy!  

proud of ya!


----------



## WinnipegPatriot

This pic rocks!!!!!










In the centre to the right, what is the red crane for?


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, guys! 

That is a good question, Winnipeg.. I am not entirely sure. Looks about a block south of Carleton, just west of Church. There are a couple of low profile housing developments going up.. it might be one of them.


----------



## DTO Luv

Taller said:


> When you come to visit next time you will have to take the ferry out to the Toronto Islands! And take your camera, too!



No doubt. I was on a similiar boat in Chicago and loved it. Toronto would be cool too. I've actually never heard of the Toronto Islands before.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ If you wade through the thread a bit you'll find many pictures of Toronto Islands, but I am sure I will post fresh ones this summer! This past weekend was the wildly popular annual Doors Open Toronto. Something like 150 buildings throw their doors open to the public for free tours. Many are closed to the public for the rest of the year, so this is an amazing opportunity for us. First stop is Mies Van der Rohe's 1964 Toronto Dominion Centre. This is widely considered to be one of the finest buildings of the Modernist Movement in Canada, and is certainly the favourite International Style buildings in Toronto by many of our local forumers. The view from the 54th floor conference room is spectacular. I got a bit of sun while I was up there, but sadly the rest of the weekend was mostly cloudy. Some of the shots are plagued by reflection back from the glass.:



















a view down on the construction site of a new office tower:










The old "Roundhouse" where trains used to be repaired. Now it is a great local 
brewery called "Steamwhistle" :























































The tallest office tower in Canada, which has recently been plagued with problems with its white Italian marble cladding:



















Old and new.... the handsome Deco detailed 1930's Bank of Nova Scotia in front of the new tower:










a view in the distance of the Ontario College of Art, and also the Art Gallery of Ontario currently being completely renovated:










a Post Modern tower downtown that we don't often notice:










The Bank's 53rd floor conference room. All details in the interior were personally designed by Mies, and contractually protected from change. The board table was made of a beautifully matched piece of English oak:



















a view north to the neighbourhood where I live!










more office tower construction just north of the proposed Trump Tower site:





































we say goodbye to the fabulous Toronto Dominion Centre, which was the first of the banks to build a contemporary office tower in the business centre:


----------



## Taller Better

Next to Commerce Court North.. certainly one of the most handsome of the Art Deco office towers downtown. Architectural firm Darling and Pearson laid the cornerstone of the bank just two days after Black Tuesday (the great stock market crash that started the Depression). It remained the tallest building in the British Empire for many years. I start with four previously posted exterior shots that I took this past winter:





































the grand entrance portal, welcoming people to Doors Open:










The banking hall was modelled after the Baths of Caracalla in Rome. The exceptionally beautiful coffered ceiling is 65 feet high, and features azure blue and gold leaf mouldings:


----------



## Taller Better

Next stop, "New" City Hall. constructed between 1961-1965 after an international competition won by Viljo Revell. The tower was striking and very daring for the time, and still looks fine to this very day. For the occasion of Doors Open, the East Tower Observation Deck was opened to the public:



















a view across to the "Old" City Hall:










a model inside showing the visitors our city:










Council Chambers, where spirited meetings of City Council occur:










and up to the Observation Deck:

















]





































Next stop... Canada Life tower on University Avenue.


----------



## Taller Better

Now to the wonderful 1931 neo-Classical Beaux-Arts "skyscraper" Canada Life Tower. For the Doors Open event, the building opened its 17th floor observation tower. I begin with two previously posted pictures I took of the building this spring:



















the charming classically designed entrance foyer:










floor detail:










a painting of a 1939 visit by King George VI and Queen Elizabeth:










the cosy little observation room on the 17th floor:










and the view:





































Amy final stop of the day was the Arts and Letters Club on Elm Street. Built in 
1891 as St George's Hall, it was a meeting and resource centre for immigrants from England. Later, in 1920, it was adapted as a gathering place for Toronto's artistic and literary community. The Great Hall features a spectacular Baronial fireplace and a beautiful collection of Canadian art, but no interior photographs were allowed due to copyright laws:


----------



## Taller Better

That was it for my Saturday adventures with Doors Open, and I left further exploration for the next day. With my final bit of time before work I road my bicycle about downtown and did some random shots. First the wildly popular and heavily used new Dundas Square development, which is about 2/3 completed:










it does precisely what a public square should do... draw the throngs downtown for some mingling and people watching:



















then over to the Old Toronto neighbourhood:










One of the few Georgian townhouse developments left in the city, the handsome 1833
Daniel Brooke building on the northeast corner of King and Jarvis streets. . 










an Edwardian Gem, the Birkbeck building, now home to the Ontario Heritage Trust. It is undergoing a very slow facade restoration:



















Somerset House, an 1880's hotel on Church Street. The basement was originally designed to house the horses and carriages of overnight visitors. It has been a banking branch for half a century:










Some 1850's Greek Revival buildings along Church Street South:










The 1852 Adelaide Street Court House (now a supper club):



















old light standards:










more old Victorian commercial buildings downtown:










at the corner is O'Brien's, my favourite Irish pub in town:










Any time is Guinness Time:










One of those strange little corners you happen upon downtown that appear plucked from another place and time:










a view in the other direction, toward Yonge Street:










and one parting shot:


----------



## Taller Better

I woke on Sunday morning, bright eyed and bushy tailed, to head out for day two of Door's Open. Sadly it was an overcast day, which was not the best for photography. First stop, one of Toronto's most loved buildings, the 1892 Flatiron Building (built, I might add, a full decade before the one in New York City). It remains much the same today as it did in its Victorian heyday.. built by Mr. Gooderham as a hotel, and a place to count the money that he raked in from his huge distillery business (the largest in the British Empire). His was a particularly popular destination for thirsty American entrepreneurs like Al Capone who did not let a little thing like the great Prohibition in America stop them from their import/export business:










the classic postcard shot:





































inside, the first electronic elevator in Toronto:










views from the top window on the west (mural) end:














































Outside at street level, a few more Old Town neighbourhood shots:










Old and New... a new condominium called Spire, inspired by the original:
































































Sunday crowds.. starting to move indoors to avoid the upcoming deluge of rain:





































I took refuge just in time, in this cosy little pub:




























and whiled away an hour or so with food and drink. Delicious lamb burger and some excellent Czech Pilsner to wash it down:










Rain over, next stop St Lawrence Hall. Built in 1850, it remains one of the most elegant Classical designed buildings in the city. It was the premiere meeting place of the city until 1920. It was even an important gathering and meeting place for early African Canadian activities.. slaves who fled to freedom here from America met and held such important anti-slavery conventions like the 1851 "North American Convention of Colored Freemen".
The American government passed a "Fugitive Slave Law" in 1850, which lead to much infringement on Canadian soil of American bounty hunters trying to bring back refugee slaves to the USA. Anti-slavery sentiments in Toronto ran high, and lead to angry public demonstrations to physically run the bounty hunters out of town and back to their own jurisdiction. 










inside, a marble statue of Queen Victoria's husband and Consort, Prince Albert:










views from the inside of St. Lawrence Hall; again a shot of the 1833 Daniel Brooke building:














































a demonstration of dance through the ages, by young students of Opera Atelier, a local Baroque theatre company:



















and ending with a couple more views from the windows:


----------



## Taller Better

Onto my bicycle, and heading off west on King Street:










to the new environmentally designed SAS building, featuring such "green" elements as a roof rainwater collection system to provide water to flush toilets, and a three storey internal atrium with skylight. Designed by NORR limited for the world's largest privately held softwware company, it adhered strictly to LEED standards, and did so in an aesthetically pleasing way:



















the lucky employees here get to enjoy one of the nicest outdoor rooftop patios in Toronto, complete with barbecue:




























Despite the rather dreary overcast weather, I managed to get some photos of the spectacular views toward downtown, and the lakefront:










toward Yonge and Bloor St:










downtown, west on King Street:










toward the lake:




























toward Queen Street East:




























Residential condominium developments at our historic Distillery District:










I took a more leisurely approach to Doors Open this year than last... and thus took time to enjoy the tours a bit more than before. Anyone interested in my last year pictures of Doors Open will find them starting on page 5 of this very photothread! link:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=334362&page=5

Thanks for taking this tour with me today!!


----------



## salvius

Wow, that is one heck of a tour. Enjoyed every second of it!


----------



## algonquin

I really enjoyed those last few sets... very nice


----------



## Quall

Excellent photos! Do you have any shots of Barootes? I love the place. 

Oh, and the food is excellent! :drool: 

Quite pricy, however.


----------



## joethelion

TD !! Excellent pictures, as always!! Many thanks for sharing these. The Doors Open weekend does seem like a great opportunity! Well, I have finally booked flights to visit Toronto again (first time in a few years - can't wait !!) and am staying in Cabbagetown. I don't know much about this part of town- any advice? Is it safe, walkable to any notable sites? Any info greatfully received!!


----------



## Jackhammer

^^^^^^^^^

This should help you

www.oldcabbagetown.com
www.cabbagetown.biz

Great pics Taller.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks everyone!! Joethelion, where about in Cabbagetown? Personally I think all of Cabbagetown is pretty safe, and much of it is quite posh and trendy to boot. I love Cabbagetown as it has so much character. In fact was thinking of doing a bit of photography there this morning. To see some pictures here from last year, go to page 4 of this photothread..



TRMD said:


> Excellent photos! Do you have any shots of Barootes? I love the place.
> 
> Oh, and the food is excellent! :drool:
> 
> Quite pricy, however.


Barootes? I don't think I have ever heard of it. What type of food is it?


----------



## monkeyronin

Taller said:


> [/IMG]


Oh shit, you were there the exact same time I was. :banana: 

Don't see myself, but I recognize all those other mofos!


----------



## Jaborandi

Another absolutely amazing photo diary by TB. How did you manage to cover soooo much ground in such a short time? It's always a special treat to see T.O. through your perceptive eyes. Thanks so much!


----------



## Quall

Taller said:


> Barootes? I don't think I have ever heard of it. What type of food is it?


It's hard to explain. It offers alot, especially foreign dishes. My personal favourite is the 'Grilled Medallions of Ostrich' dish, which is, basically, ostrich steak.

There's even a menu, entitled 'Today's Catastrophes', that contains very unusual dishes - that is, by North American standards.

You might recognize 'Quotes Bar and Grill'? It's located in the same building.


----------



## DTO Luv

Taller said:


> This past weekend was the wildly popular annual Doors Open Toronto. Something like 150 buildings throw their doors open to the public for free tours. Many are closed to the public for the rest of the year, so this is an amazing opportunity for us.



Awesome. Frankfurt, Germany has something like this too. Nice to know there's a place that does this close to home. Great views in those pics!


----------



## Taller Better

monkeyronin said:


> Oh shit, you were there the exact same time I was. :banana:
> 
> Don't see myself, but I recognize all those other mofos!



LOL!! Weirdly, I had an esp that there would be at least one SSC'er there.. so I took this other picture. There were two young guys walking about taking pics and I thought maybe they were one of us!













Jaborandi said:


> Another absolutely amazing photo diary by TB. How did you manage to cover soooo much ground in such a short time? It's always a special treat to see T.O. through your perceptive eyes. Thanks so much!


The key to success in DoorsOpening is to ride a bike! You can zip here and there and get where you need to go fast!!

@DTO luv - Thanks for always checking in on my pix! Much appreciated!

I will keep my eyes open for this Barootes place, TMRD... sounds interesting!


----------



## monkeyronin

Taller said:


> LOL!! Weirdly, I had an esp that there would be at least one SSC'er there.. so I took this other picture. There were two young guys walking about taking pics and I thought maybe they were one of us!


I guess that would be me and The Sauga/Travis. :lol:

Figured at least a few of you guys would be there though at that time, knowing to get there early and all.


----------



## Taller Better

monkeyronin said:


> I guess that would be me and The Sauga/Travis. :lol:
> 
> Figured at least a few of you guys would be there though at that time, knowing to get there early and all.


LOL! If it was you two I saw, you kept popping up all over town all day! I was the crazy guy on the bike. :lol:


----------



## Sergei

Taller said:


> That was easy! :lol:
> seriously I detest that parking lot. Such an eyesore. It would be a perfect spot
> for a park.


Agreed, it's horrible!


----------



## Sergei

Taller said:


> Next I move onto the *University of Toronto*, which also is very beautiful in the Spring:


Yay! Thanks! :banana:


----------



## The 'Sauga

Hey it is true, we were in the same tour during inside the TD Tower. Yeah, I had the same vibe that we were bound to meet someone from SSC along the way, especially the amazing views that the TD Tower would offer to any skyscraper affionado. Ooh! I have a clue who you might of been!! You must have been the dude who would stay behind for like a couple of minutes in each room taking pics around and of the views? ...Even though they were like ushering us to move on everytime, lol.

If my memory serves me right, you were wearing a bright orange polo tee? :lol:


----------



## Taller Better

^^ I think I was wearing an orange t shirt! That was me! I loitered taking photos til they positively gave me the bum's rush!! I saw the two of you about three times that day... the last time down near the Flatiron Building. I was going to say hi because I was convinced you two were SSC'ers! 

Here are some pix from tonight... opening night of Toronto's first annual Luminato Arts Festival. They have finally lit up the new ROM in preparation for the grand opening on Saturday night! Very exciting.....














































Crowded sidewalk:





































and from high above...



















and photos of the huge light installation downtown, as part of Luminato... the most powerful spotlights ever made.. each one 200,000 watts. Interactive play with the public helping to create the pattern by clutching sensors that read your heart rate... called Pulse Front:




























Looked like a full moon tonight, which always adds to the festivities!!


----------



## Jackhammer

Great stuff ... Keep 'em coming.


----------



## salvius

That is one purdy building!


----------



## Marco Polo

wonderful!!!


----------



## Taller Better

More pictures from the fabulous Luminato festival of art. Tonight I visited Harbourfront, to see "Pulse Front", one of the world's biggest interactive light sculptures. The work of artist Rafael Lozano-Hemmer blasts 20 pulsing mega-watt light beams with 200,000 watts of power up to 10 km in the air. 
But first, a fascinating burlesque/entertainment/beergarden "tent" brought in from Europe for Luminato... replicating typical vaudeville and cabaret from pre-War Europe. Called Spiegeltent'ntavern


























































































































































seemed like thousands strolling down the waterfront enjoying the lights, or sitting out in the hot evening weather having a drink at a patio. Much fun!


----------



## Filip

Quite the lightshow eh? Took my breath awaaaaaaay... ayayaaaaay


----------



## Deanb

beautiful greggy

thanks 

how's the weather today? and the last few days...?


----------



## Deanb

sorry posted twice...


----------



## Holland

WOW WOW and WOW.

I didn't even recognize that as Toronto. I need to get up to see that... beautiful.


----------



## Jaborandi

Stunning shots TB of ROM and Harbourfront!! Is it possible that T.O. is finally discovering the benefits of creative lighting?


----------



## Delirium

I Like how your picture captures how well balanced Toronto is with its buildings and Urban landscape.


----------



## alitezar

wow very beautiful pix TB.

Thank you


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys! I will have lots more to post later... stay tuned!


----------



## rick1016

Nice


----------



## joethelion

TB - beautiful shots !! How long does the Luminato festval last? In Cabbagetown, I am staying at carlton / berkeley - is this an OK area? Jackhammer - thanks for the links, v. useful!!


----------



## Taller Better

Carleton and Berkley is a very nice residential area. You will have fun exploring Cabbagetown... I have many spring pictures from around there taken but haven't sorted them yet. More pictures from yesterday.... the opening day of the new addition to the Royal Ontario Museum. The interior space is not completed, but the Museum threw open its doors for free public tours... the lineups of excited people were many, many blocks long... stretching from University at the ROM, all the way south to Hoskins, and west to Trinity College at the University of Toronto. Torontonians have become very passionate about their architecture, and their Arts!! Spirits were high, and everyone was thrilled to be part of the grand opening.....



























































































a view of the current expansion of the next door neighbour: The Royal Conservatory of Music:










a closeup of the old Victorian section of the Conservatory:










at night the Royal Conservatory gets into the spirit of the city wide arts festival "Luminato", by lighting up the newly constructed wing:



















More views from the rooftop lounge at the Hyatt hotel. Looking west along Bloor Street:










a view of the Whitney Block from this vantagepoint:










a view of Victoria College, now part of the University of Toronto:










Some ground shots of Victoria College:


----------



## Taller Better

Yorkville had a special celebration of its own yesterday... "Summer of Love".. the 
40th anniversary since the days when Yorkville was Canada's Haight Ashbury... hippies and free love!
These pictures are for Fil, who just _*loves*_ Yorkville! 



















free outdoor concerts of music from 1967:



















a few who looked like they may had been there back in 1967!




























A group of Peace Protesters marching through Yorkville...










demanding free access for everyone to higher hairdo's....










"Ain't No Hairdo High Enough"










The Charlie's Angels of the Coiffure brigade, taking a stance on hairspray:










all sorts showed up for the fun:























































but it is all thirsty work, so time out for lunch!!














































proving that you are never too old to ...erm.. sing in public!


----------



## Taller Better

Then, over a block to Bloor Street:
































































Hmmm.... taller than your average guy...










a view of the stylish new Stern condominium, One Saint Thomas:




























Hope you enjoyed the tour today and thanks for joining me! :cheers2:


----------



## monkeyronin

Hey dude, after catching me, it appears you got a pic of my uncle too! 

Great shots though, love the aerials especially.


----------



## Filip

BEAUTIFUL PICTURES! I want to give you a big hug for some of these shots! Awesome work!

Yorkville and the entire uptown area is looking.. PERFECT


----------



## Taller Better

I figured you would like them, Fil!



monkeyronin said:


> Hey dude, after catching me, it appears you got a pic of my uncle too!
> 
> Great shots though, love the aerials especially.


Are u serious? Which shot?


----------



## monkeyronin

Taller said:


> Are u serious? Which shot?


the 19th shot of post #533. I'll let you figure out the rest.


----------



## Deanb

greg u didnt answer my questions! lol


----------



## dtour

Great pictures, are you a professional photographer? If not you should be.

If you don't mind me asking, what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## algonquin

Thanks for sharing these photos with us Taller, Better.... they're incredible!


----------



## DTO Luv

OMG! It's my Grandmother. :lol: You have know idea how much this looks like her. The clothes, hippyness, public singing and everything. I've been seeing a lot of dopplegangers for relatives online lately. The Luminato lights were cool. In America when we see lights like that, a police helicopter is chasing someone.


----------



## Alibaba

Plenty of big hair vixens in Toronto!  

^^ this woman - needs an extreme make over :lol:


----------



## Marco Polo

Toronto is great!!


----------



## Waterloo_Guy

Awesome pics as usual.


----------



## Taller Better

dtour said:


> Great pictures, are you a professional photographer? If not you should be.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what kind of camera do you use?


Thanks dtour, but I am a total rank amateur, slowly learning how to use my camera!  I do have a nice camera finally, though... an SLR Pentax K10, with very good lenses. I want to invest in an excellent telephoto lens next..

Everyone else, thanks for taking the time to view my pix and thanks for the nice comments! There will be more pics posted soon, and often this summer! :cheers:


----------



## rise_against

Taller you have become quite the photographer! You have improved 1000 fold since i was last here...keep them coming!!!


----------



## dutchmaster

Awesome pics Taller, congratulations!


----------



## IntoTheWest

Taller - as usual, fantastic shots...I'll have to keep checking them out through the summer!


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys! I am taking a lot more and will post soon. :cheers:

Welcome to the boards, IntotheWest!!


----------



## Taller Better

I am a bit behind in organizing my photos, and have so many to post that I hardly know where to start... so I will just post a few this morning from this past week. I took the ferry out to the Toronto Islands, to watch the lighting up of the CN Tower. The ferry service is very fun, and has been doing this route since 1835. I hope you enjoy my pictures!!





































From that view, I tried out my new telephoto lens, and zeroed in on the Roger's Stadium:










The new, half completed City Place development:










They are currently just experimenting with the lights... the official unveiling is on Canada Day (July 1st). I snapped this photo with the lights of the CN Tower turned off to show what it looked like before:










and a couple of photos showing the new LED low energy lighting:




























stay tuned, as I will post lots more pictures next week!


----------



## Alibaba

The LED lighting just frickin awesome ....

fantastic shots as always...


----------



## GHORMEH SABZi

TORONTO IS LIKE LIKE WOW!! AWSOME, MY AUNT LIVES THERE AND I LOVE IT EVERYTIME I COME UP THERE.. I WANNA LIVE IN TORONTO SO BAD, CALIFORNIA IS JUST BAD LOL hno: :nuts:


----------



## punchbuggy

all these pictures makes me want to come home sooner from Europe than September


----------



## MattyG

what happened to the awesome pics?!?! I was really enjoying this thread.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Sorry guys, I have been a bit lazy in organizing my photos this summer... the weather has been too good!  But I will post a few now in an attempt to at least get partly caught up. First, a few shots taken from the uppermost observation deck of the CN Tower:





































a shot looking down from the glass floor level:










Some ground level shots:



















and a few random about-town shots:




























a Dale Chihuly glass sculpture:














































the new National Ballet School:



















a handsome Art Deco office building close to where I live:


----------



## Taller Better

edit


----------



## Taller Better

I went for a couple of days to one of our "Cottage Country" areas... I realize these pictures are not in the city of Toronto, but are about couple of hours drive East of the city. It will give people elsewhere an idea of what the countryside is like in Southern Ontario. First the drive there:





































the small lake my friends have a cottage on:



















layers of stone










pictures of a beach nearby on Lake Ontario, called "Sandybanks":


----------



## Taller Better

One day, a fellow SSC member and I set out to do a bit of photography of our city from the vantage point of an office tower at Church Street and Bloor Street. The results were quite exciting:



























]

in the next two shots, you can catch glimpses of a mammoth ravine park stretching right through the heart of the city to the northern boundaries:


----------



## Taller Better

*NOTE: For anyone just joining on this page, please note the previous page has many new photos that I posted this morning! *

Jumping on my trusty bike, I headed north a bit to Rosedale, to capture some of the leafy beauty of Toronto's first "suburb", founded in the early 1800's:































































































































So... these were some of the things I have been up to the past month, and I hope you enjoyed my little tour!


----------



## Clay_Rock

Brilliant photos, as usual.  I especially like the pictures you took from the office building.


----------



## Waterloo_Guy

Great work again, TB.


----------



## Deanb

omg how come ppl look so good and the city looks always so good?! lol i'm jealous :-D


----------



## Taller Better

I've seen some pretty hot people in those Tel Aviv picturethreads!!!! :naughty:


----------



## Filip

I love the Tiffany's shot The beach looks wonderful... Makes me long for a vacation.


----------



## Deanb

Taller said:


> I've seen some pretty hot people in those Tel Aviv picturethreads!!!! :naughty:


:nuts: yeah but not as good looking as Canadians are...


----------



## DTO Luv

Lots of eye candy on that beach. I was having flashbacks to your Pride pics.


----------



## Waterloo_Guy

Taller said:


> I've seen some pretty hot people in those Tel Aviv picturethreads!!!! :naughty:


So have I. I think I would get banned if I posted some of the pics I've seen over there--not that I'm complaining


----------



## [email protected]

Nice pictures, and nice good looking people! I should go more often on the beach! :banana: 
Thanks also for the info about Brazil Day, could be fun to go there!


----------



## ggaleazz

edit


----------



## joethelion

Excellent pics as usual TB !! Only about 4 weeks until my trip over there - can't wait!!


----------



## zerokarma

Nice


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks everyone! And ggaleazz, you are right.. I had not noticed, but that girl is digging for gold! hehe! Yesterday I had a fine day out on my bike. My goal was to visit some of the old Art Deco entertainment gems on Toronto's lakefront. As the city grew and prospered the turn of the century, attention started to shift to entertainment, and especially ways to beat the heat in the middle of un-air-conditioned summers. By the 20's, this prosperous and ambitious city started to build playgrounds on the lake. First, I took my bike to the Keele subway station, and rode it south to the lake. Riding along Keele is spectacularily beautiful, as it edges the massive 400 acre High Park. It was bequeathed to the city by a prominent local architect named John Howard. In the park still stands his beautiful 1837 Regency style hunting lodge. An interesting thing about him... it is rumoured that when he arrived in Canada he adopted the name Howard, as it was of a higher class than the one he was born with (one of Henry the VII's wives was a Howard). He did extremely well in Toronto, and left his architectural mark everywhere. Here are the main gates to the lovely, and much loved High Park:










One oddity is that when Mr. Howard (a staunch tea-totaller) bequeathed the park to the city, he specified alcohol must never enter the park. So to this day it is the only "dry" area in Toronto! Even the two restaurants in the park are not allowed to sell liquor under the terms of the 134 year old will.










Riding down hill, I can slowly feel the heat of the city lessening, the closer I get to the lake, when suddenly, there it is...Sunnyside Bathing Pavillion! Sunnyside is one of the most beautiful, and whimsical Beaux-Arts public buildings in the city. It began in 1922 (again on land that was originally part of Mr Howard's farm) as the Sunnyside Amusement Park, and boasted exciting rides, a rollercoaster, Ferris Wheel, etc.... as well as the public swimming pools that exist to this day. 




























Look how vibrant the original mural still appears:



















It is Beaux-Arts style , but reminds me very much of an exotic 1920's Hollywood movie set:










On either side of the two swirling entry stairways sat the young lady in her birdcage, selling tickets for the amusement park:










The interior courtyard is strictly Italianate in design, with beautiful towers:



















As you can see, the theme was one of almost tropical glamour... designed to make this trip to the beach seem very far away and exotic (and, I might add, it still achieves that goal handsomely!!):

You can feel the coolness of the archaded interior court:










a modest, but semi formal garden to wander about:










Let's walk through the court, and under the arches, where the cool breeze is floating off the water:





































Time to sit down and enjoy the view:










Cycling is thirsty work, and I must say I had well earned this beauty by that time:



















Canoeing appears to be quite a popular sport:




























One of the highlights of the old Sunnyside Amusement Park was its famous two mile long boardwalk, which was the scene of the annual Easter Parade:










Enjoy the view, and pretend you are at the Lido in Venice ( I know, I know... that's stretching it!):



















Hmmm.... what is that bridge I spot in the distance?










Let me get my glasses on:










Very interesting... I make a mental note to visit that next on my cycling journey. Sunnyside has lovely public swimming pools.. I was told I am not allowed to photograph them as it was time for children's swimming, so you will just have to use your imagination. We turn and give one last look to the cool interior courtyard:










and mount our trusty cycles, heading East to that tantalizing bridge. Recently someone from Chicago was asking if Toronto has any recreational land on the lakefront. We are blessed with countless miles of it.. heavily treed, and grass that just begs out to be sat on:










I pass a monument I have never before seen:










It turns out to be a memorial to an early Polish immigrant, Sir Casimir Gzowski, who arrived on our shores in 1841. He quickly established himself as a hugely successful city planner, and architect.. building a bewildering array of roads, bridges, railways, and harbours. Here is the busy old fellow:










I was delighted to pass this, too... it is the last remaining example of a whimsical old Toronto institution.. a chain of gasoline stations were fashioned after small castles. This last example was recently moved to the lakefront, and awaits restoration. Note, the hamburger sign refers to a restaurant behind it:










It is just so picture perfect for the lakefront:










Next stop... I discover a hidden monument. Stay tuned....


----------



## isaidso

One of the Pride parties was in Sunnyside Pavillion. It really is a fantastic place. Beach, sun, and glamour all in the right amounts. I have good memories of that fountain.


----------



## Taller Better

Continuing on the bike path, I noticed a little detour going off to the right, with what appeared to be a tall stone column behind some trees.... upon further investigation I found a nearly abandoned commemorative column, celebrating the opening of Canada's first "Super Highway", in 1939, and opened by Queen Elizabeth and King George on the first visit of a monarch to one of the colonies of the British Empire. 




























It is handsome, strong and built in that Depression Era severe Art Deco style, in deference to the economic difficulties of the time. It is a shame, as there are weeds growing around it, and it appears no one but the geese are there to admire it:










I am hopeful that some day it will be moved to a more appropriate spot- it is too striking to be hidden away in a bush of weeds:










Moving on, I reach that special bridge...built in the 90's, I have heard that the architect was none other than Santiago Calatrava. Enjoy its simplicity... for all intents and purposes it appears to be the exoskeleton of a giant insect:










It is, of course... only a footbridge:



















Over the bridge, and we arrive at Sheldon Lookout, which has a pretty spectacular view of the lake and the city:




























However, no time to lollygog around on the waterfront, it is back on the bike and heading westward this time, back toward downtown. Passing again the Sunnyside Pavillion, we soon come upon another much loved Toronto institution... the 1922 Palais Royale Dance Hall... this spot was one of the hottest attractions in the city in the summer, and was part of the Sunnyside Amusement Park. Every night people would flock to dance under the stars:




























Famous Big Bands like Count Basie, Duke Ellington and, the Dorsey Brothers and Paul Whiteman played there, and one hot summer night in 1933 a crowd of 3000 danced the night away under the stars to an orchestra from New York City. Can't you just picture them dancing?:



















many a romance began here, staring out over the cool summer waters:










Swans swimming in the lake add to the romantic atmosphere:




























It had sadly been empty and neglected for a number of years, but was recently purchased and renovated to be an extremely popular upscale event centre. It is a bittersweet ending to the story... happily the hall was saved from the wrecker's ball, but unhappily I find the "restoration" to be untrue to the original, and terribly 90's looking... the upside is that the hall has been saved and at least is still used for dancing and celebrating. You can book it for weddings, etc.... but a young man in kitchen whites enjoying a ciggie out back told me it was booked right through til 2009. On my bike, and continuing toward downtown. To be continued.....


----------



## Taller Better

But before I wend my way Eastward, I hop onto the pedestrian bridge crossing Lakeshore Boulevard, to marvel at the rush hour traffic:



















How hot and uncomfortable it all seems from my vantage point of a bicycle! 

I pass the lush and very private "Boulevard Club", which I cannot enter due to the fact I am not a member and sadly do not move in such circles. However, as my grandmother used to say, "A cat can look at the Queen":



















Soon I stumble upon a considerably less exclusive club, and one that apparently I am welcome at.. an old Royal Canadian Legion. For those who don't live in Britain or Canada, "Legions" are halls run by War veterans. I had never noticed this dusty old one before, but the sign said there was a lakeside patio in the back, and well..... all that cycling does conjure up a powerful thirst:










This Legion is the home of a Scottish Regiment, the Queen's Own Rifles of Canada:










Inside the dance hall, I admired the pictures and memorabilia on the wall:










and a copy of one of the most famous Canadian poems ever written:"In Flander's Fields" (which, when I was young, everyone had to memorize  ):










But thirst won out, so the peculiar old man running the place (and I use the term loosely, as 
he sat all by his lonesome practically snoozing on a chair) kindly got me a frosty beverage from a strange old bar that was truly a 1950's timewarp. I went out on the advertised lakeview patio, and the view was spectacular:




























all that, and an ice cold brew for $3 had me thinking that life just doesn't get any better! 

After my pit stop rest, I biked toward downtown on the bicycle trail that stretches many, many miles along the waterfront. I didn't quite catch this old man properly, but he was doing a gay little jig, with his hands in the air, and clicking his heels together:










Perhaps he had been sitting on the Legion patio all afternoon!

Then came Ontario Place, with its spectacular display of Chinese Lanterns, extensively photographed in this photoblog last summer:























































The beautiful Ontario Place:



















Close by are the grounds of the CNE. I did not go in to visit today, but just snapped a couple of quick shots as I rode by:



















Hang in there, there is more to come....


----------



## Taller Better

Next stop was especially delightful. A wonderful old Art Deco warehouse and office facility, built in 1929 for Tip Top Tailors. It has recently been masterfully renovated into very upscale residential lofts... really quite the nicest loft renovation I have ever had the pleasure of seeing.



















the rather grand entrance carved from gleaming white stone:




























Let me put my telephoto lens on so we can enjoy the magnificent Art Deco detailing:



















a gem, and we are all richer for its having been saved and put to a good use.

Next stop... the Canada Malting Silos, and the newly created Ireland Park.


----------



## Taller Better

The silos have been deserted for some time, and have yet to find a suitable re-use:



















To be honest I was not familiar with them, and only vaguely remember many years ago groups of us sometimes parked cars in the wee small hours of the morning and drank beer behind them, overlooking the water. The closer I got, the more eerie and tantalizing they appeared:










Deserted and becoming decrepit, but so fascinating that I literally could not tear myself away from them:



















I could just imagine the stories that these old walls could tell:










I somewhat reluctantly pulled myself away from this haunted castle, as the true object of my stop over was to see the newly installed Ireland Park, opened only last month by H.E Mary McAleese, the President of Ireland. This park is a tiny little sliver of land, Eireann Quay, clinging to the waterfront and creeping up toward the haunted silos... the grim eeriness of the deserted silos perfectly matches the statues, and I believe it inspired the artist, too. His name is Rowan Gillespie, and he is an Irish sculptor who has done similar works in Ireland. The park is a memorial to the Irish immigrants who fled during the great famine of 1847. Bear in mind that in 1847, Toronto's population was a mere 20,000, and suddenly one summer 38,000 starving, destitute immigrants arrived in our town.. I quote now from the official website:

_"It is the story of a destitute people overcoming unimaginable hardship and suffering, and speaks to the kindness and generosity of Canadians, which is as consistent today as it was in 1847. It is a reminder of the trauma of famine, which still exists in many parts of the world today. The failure of a harvest is an act of nature. Starvation is the result of our failure to respond with generosity to those who are hungry in our world today"_ Here is the link to the official website if you want to learn
more:
http://www.irelandparkfoundation.com/index.php?p=1_12

Let us visit the park:




























you can see the blank stare of starving immigrants who had all but given up hope:










and yet, here is hope.. they have landed on new shores, and find themselves taken in by the generous souls of the small community of Toronto:



















the huddled masses of wretched souls emerge from the stinking boats:










Not all were lucky to survive the voyage... 1100 perished of starvation or disease on the way over, or shortly after:





































It is a tribute to the good people of early Toronto, how the small community struggled to deal with the onslaught of immigrants that stretched resources to their limits... but welcomed they were, the the immigrants became part of our fabric:



















These rough hewn stones were brought over from Ireland for the park:



















as you get closer, you notice that in between the blocks are lettered the names of all the poor souls who died before the boat reached Toronto:




























I will admit I found this all very poignant and sobering, and almost overwhelming.... these brave but desperate immigrants paved the way for others, like my father's family who arrived about 25 years later from Northern Ireland. I felt goosebumps reading the names....

one final look at the memorial, and how the artist cleverly tied it into the existing silos:










and I set off on my final leg of the journey:


----------



## Taller Better

I cycled toward downtown on Queen's Quay.. a lovely residential area just a stone's throw from the water's edge:




























Another beautiful new park, the Toronto Music Gardens:










quayside:



















the ubiquitous Canada Goose:










and another brand, spanking new little park cleverly named HtO Park:










It is a small urban beach, complete with trucked-in sand:



















very smart, and very urban! These black slabs are perfect for laying back and suntanning, and were popular this early evening when I was there, around 6:30 pm:










and maybe a little tongue-in-cheek:



















the old Canada Customs building that used to be right on the waterfront:










and finally to Old Town, where I would seek out some dinner after my long
afternoon of exploration:



















By this time it was 7pm, and the patios were in full swing... packed to the rafters with happy crowds:





































Feeling positively ravenous, I stopped in at an Irish Pub and enjoyed a delicious dinner of braised lamb shank, which I must say I deserved after such a long day of cycling! Thanks for joining me on my ride! :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

isaidso said:


> One of the Pride parties was in Sunnyside Pavillion. It really is a fantastic place. Beach, sun, and glamour all in the right amounts. I have good memories of that fountain.


I have vague memories of attending a wedding or some such event there about 19 years ago. Perfect place for a celebration. Recently you were talking about the feel of the seaside compared to the lake. This is the ideal spot to fool yourself into thinking you are sitting by the sea!


----------



## Deanb

wonderful 

thank you


----------



## w.ll.am

Thanks so much for all these images... very inspiring and brought back a lot of memories 

An old building you should check out is the Ontario Heritage Foundation. They're at 10 Adelaide Street East. Cinderella Man was partially shot there in the offices. Very nice old stuff. (excuse my technical terms  ). 

http://www.heritagefdn.on.ca/userfiles/HTML/nts_1_7736_1.html

My wife and I almost got married there but we opted for the St. Lawrence Towne Hall which you had some pictures of. I'm suprised you didn't show a couple shots of the balcony there as it's really interesting. It's one of the cheapest locations in toronto to get married but at the same time can be done up quite nicely.

There's also a nice building that I used to work in down at the bottom of Berkeley street that has a nice courtyard. It was refurbished by AJ Diamond , Donald Shmidtt back in the late 80's / early 90's I believe. the old opera comany building is near there, as well as the berkeley theatre.. quite a few photo opportunities around there... and a nice little park if I remember.

http://lfnforever.tripod.com/id85.htm

Thanks again!


----------



## Ziggy

Great Pics, as always! The Lakefront is looking good!

Those who doubt that Toronto has a great waterfront should have a look at your pictures.


----------



## [email protected]

Nice pix, as usual  It reminds me that there are still so many places in Toronto where I've never been to! Oh, and I definitly need to try one of these patios that we can see on your last pictures! They really look great!


----------



## Taller Better

Hey guys, many thanks to those of you who take the time to leave a message...
these photothreads are a lot of work and it is encouraging to get a bit of feedback! 

Here are a few pix I took yesterday... I am not entirely happy with the results of some of them due to cloudy conditions, so will just post a few here:
































































I'll get back up to those rooftops on a sunny day, and take some better vista shots.


----------



## ale26

edit


----------



## ale26

*Sorryy bigger pics now lol !!*

edit


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks!! :cheers:


----------



## maayan

I love this thread


----------



## alitezar

Wow very awesome shots of St. Lawrence and from panorama


----------



## SICZ24

Hey Ale26 how did U get inside the CHIN building?? I work there.


----------



## Kheldane

edit


----------



## ale26

SICZ24 said:


> Hey Ale26 how did U get inside the CHIN building?? I work there.


I had people from Italy over and one of them is a lawyer and he went on the radio with two others acouple days ago...we know umberto and such....


----------



## Taller Better

Took some nice pix today, and will size and format them soon for posting!!


----------



## Deanb

keep going greg


----------



## Taller Better

edit


----------



## Taller Better

Yesterday was an extremely fun day... Brazil Day on the Toronto Islands. Perfect weather.. 28c and brilliantly sunny. The crowds at the Ferry docks were enormous, as it was also WakeFest on Centre Island (a big wake boarding competition). Here is a shot of from the ferries as it leaves the city.. the heat of the city fades away the further the ferry gets out:




























by the time you reach the islands, you feel a cool welcoming breeze!!










Looking to the left, we see the Brazilian flag leading the way over the footbridge to the party:










Lots of vendors selling their wares:










Some were a bit cheeky, however... a can of cold Guaraná Antarctica soft drink was $3.



















Brazilian goodies for sale.... mmmmmm..... Garoto!! :










and of course, what would a Brazilian celebration be without music? Live music and entertainment all day long:




























and a day on the Islands is not complete without kites:




























limbering up for the capoeira demonstrations later:




























This dance troupe was lots of fun to watch... these girls are representing the goddess of the sea, Iemanjá:




















Stay tuned.... I have lots more to post, but am just splitting them into a few entries...


----------



## Taller Better

Samba squads showing off their amazing drumming skills:



















someone is obviously impressed!!



















views from the party site:





































Beat the heat!!



















Who doesn't love Brazilian music? And Brazilians cannot resist dancing:



















and of course, the most popular distilled drink in Brazil, Cachaça. The cocktail 
Capirihinas (little peasant girl) were flowing all day long...














































Lots of cool shade, where I should have spent more time. I am a bit sunburned today! 



















more pictures posted in a few minutes...


----------



## Taller Better

all ages love to dance:





































Beautiful people everywhere you look:









































































Sadly, I had to come home to walk my dogs, and I missed my favourite part, the beautiful professional dancing girls who dance to the Samba Squads. Next year will go later in the day. Time to catch the ferry back to the mainland:










This beautiful ferryboat has been in service for almost 100 years... the ferry service is the shortest distance of any scheduled ferry service in the world, and has been running continuously since 1835:










a gracious and well maintained boat:










pulling into the harbour:










and, we are home:










Thanks for joining me on this little tour!! kay:


----------



## w.ll.am

That poor dog... it's hot and they put a shirt overtop of that giant coat of fur...! For god's sakes people...! 

Nice pics... I always think there's so little to do in toronto but I guess the reality is I'm just lazy 

Thanks again for these


----------



## Taller Better

I left my dogs at home. No way I would put them through the torture of the heat and the crowds. I know the dog shirt was to prevent sunburn but I don't think anyone should have a dog in the sun that long anyhow.... also saw a Chocolate labrador panting in the heat, and some idiot took a snow white Malamut over to the islands. At least they get to swim in the lake for awhile, and that is fun. 
There are tons of things to do in Toronto, especially in the summer, and it is easy to get a calendar of events. This weekend coming up is the massive Caribana celebrations.


----------



## Thacio

nice pics!


----------



## AcesHigh

woot??? This is some overpriced stuff. A guarana can selling for $3 canadian dollars? In a brazilian supermarket they cust like $0,7 (US dollars).

anyway, i love Guarana, my 2nd favorite softdrink after Sprite


----------



## AcesHigh

i wonder if that dog belongs to a brazilian. Its wearing Grêmio colors. If the stripes were vertical, I would be sure of that.

while that, in southern Brazil, we got temperatures of -6 (windchill -22 in some areas). I was at Gramado and the temperature was just -3 C, there was a layer of ice over my car at 11pm.


----------



## AcesHigh

these are certainly the best views from Toronto... it looks more colorful and warm than from other angles. Or maybe its just the summer sun...


----------



## AcesHigh

hey Taller Better, next time you see those absurd prices on a brazilian fair, you must say "Corta essa, cara!! Esses preços são um roubo!!"


----------



## raymond_tung88

Awesome pictures! Toronto is one hell of a city. Its amazingly clean and beautiful. Canadian cities are so dynamic, its insane.


----------



## Filip

Wonderful pics TB! I haven't seen "downtown" in ages... And I'm just right around the corner


----------



## DTO Luv

Great pics as usual Greg. The way you show Toronto's cultural and architectural diversity never seeses to amaze me. :banana:


----------



## Taller Better

This pic is for you, DTOluv... when I got off the ferry I was walking past a hotel and snapped this shot!












AcesHigh said:


> hey Taller Better, next time you see those absurd prices on a brazilian fair, you must say "Corta essa, cara!! Esses preços são um roubo!!"


LOL! Thanks Ace! I whispered pretty loudly (loud enough so she could hear me  ) "THREE BUCKS for a can of Guarana? !!!!!! LOL!


----------



## DTO Luv

Thanks. This is for you. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWJ1Sy-g_nc


----------



## WaterlooInvestor

edit


----------



## Taller Better

Yeah, the capoeira was the part that really reminded me the most of Brazil... and the heat of the day, too!! 


The part I am sad about is I had to go back to the city before the gorgeous professional dancing girls did their show with the Samba squad... that would have made amazing pictures, with all their feathered costumes...


----------



## Deanb

damn it they're hot


----------



## ZZ-II

wonderful skyline, thx for the pics


----------



## Taller Better

Here is a small batch of pictures that show what my neighbourhood is like in the summer. This is Church Street, in the heart of the gay village, on a hot, sultry summer night. The bars are full, the music is streaming out onto the sidewalk, and everyone is feeling fine! The sidewalks get so packed that it you have to sqqqqqqqqqueeeeeze your way through.. which can be kind of fun!  These pics are for Deanb in Tel Aviv, who asked me what the gay village in Toronto is like.... Enjoy!


----------



## Deanb

thanks greg!


----------



## Taller Better

Pleasure, Dean! I have many more pictures ready to be posted of my day out yesterday and will upload them when I get home tonight!


----------



## NEWUSER

Fantastic thread; excellent job Taller, Better and those who also contributed.. Nice pics!


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys, to all who take the time to write a little note! It is greatly appreciated, and lets me know that someone is looking at my pictures! 

These following pictures I took yesterday... a lovely day out on my bike... a
bit hot at 29c with blazing sun, but I took my time with many cool breaks along the way. On such a day, the best thing you can do is head for the beach.. and in this case I chose Kew Beach, named after the famous Royal Gardens, in the lovely neighbourhood known as "The Beach". I felt a bit lazy in the heat, and just snapped the odd picture along the way. Nothing very artistic, and often I just sat in the shade and used a telephoto to do the legwork. Hope you enjoy this lazy, hazy, crazy day of summer!!:

First stop, a wonderful candy store in the Beaches that sells tea and some sweets from Britain that I love... had to pop in there first:




























and down the street, another candy shop:










This obliging hot dog is pouring ketchup on himself for us to enjoy!










After such a long ride out to the Beach, I was parched and ready for a rest:










and time to sample the goodies I had bought down the street:



















I sat for awhile and watched the world go by:



















Hang in there... I am just going to split these pictures into two entries.


----------



## NEWUSER

edit


----------



## Taller Better

Feeling cool and refreshed, I set out wandering about the Beach... snapping the odd photo as I went. The true Beach area is bounded by Kingston Road and Lake Ontario, as well as Woodbine Avenue and Victoria Park Avenues on the west and east sides respectively.:



















The Beach is a unique community in our city... very laid back, and fiercely proud, these Beachers have a village on the lake that is the envy of the rest of the city...

I walked down to the lake, and watched a few people playing tennis in the heat:










Kew Gardens Beach is a glorious stretch of natural white sand, with a first class boardwalk:









































































This is the locally famous Leuty Lifesaving Station, a favourite of painters and photographers...





































I wandered about up and down sidestreets a bit, to give you an idea of what houses look like in The Beach. That follows in the next entry.....


----------



## Filip

Great pics TB! For a second I thought I saw my Calculus teacher in your gay village pics... That would've been amazing...


----------



## Taller Better

Here are what the houses in The Beach look like:














































Then I headed back downtown, along Queen Street, and snapped a few photos along the way:



















Then I came to the utterly charming Ashbridge estate farmhouse. Here is its history:



















my favourite brunch place in the entire city:



















a very typical 1880's building style in Toronto:










the stretch along Queen Street East is a bit run down in places, working class to almost poor, but slowly being spruced up. I hope it keeps it's edge, however and does not become as commercialized at the SoHo-like Queen Street West. This nabe feels a bit more "real", and probably more "bohemian" in the true sense of the word:























































This area is called Corktown, after the Irish immigrants who settled there:



















Queen East has many superb examples of Victorian terrace (or "row") housing.. this particular one, the Davies Terrace was built in 1877:



















The old Dominion Hotel from the 1880's:



















the old Dominion Brewery, now a fine office complex:



















and finally, at the end of my day I stopped in at a Tennis Club at the foot of Sherbourne Street, and enjoyed some amazing ribs:



















and just a few random photos in the next few blocks to downtown to round off the day:














































Thanks for joining me on this fine summer day!!


----------



## Taller Better

Filip said:


> Great pics TB! For a second I thought I saw my Calculus teacher in your gay village pics... That would've been amazing...


LOL! You never know these days, do you? :cheers:


----------



## Delirium

I love how you can see the passage of time through this thread:yes: 

Just wondering if you have any of these pics on Flickr? i mean Flickr's good for long photo journals and that sort of thing...


----------



## Taller Better

helium said:


> I love how you can see the passage of time through this thread:yes:
> 
> Just wondering if you have any of these pics on Flickr? i mean Flickr's good for long photo journals and that sort of thing...


But with Flikr, can you write a story along with the pictures? I do like to explain the story behind them. That is the nice aspect of this forum... it is sort of like an illustrated book. Thanks for noticing the passage of time through the thread- I have gone through a few cameras and am learning as I go along! :cheers:


----------



## Delirium

You can pretty do what you can do on a forum the exact same things on flickr so to speak (or at least now... god its like im seceretly working for the site and advertising for it hno but also make collections and sets of photographs which for a thread like this is really suitable, although i think that there is more eye traffic here though...

its just when you get threads like this and given how quickly things dissappear on this site its sort of nice to see things like this in a more secure place so to speak :shifty:

although you have to join yahoo which is abit of a bummer ( i've signed up and forgotten the password then rejoined so many times plus the fact i don't use yahoo *sigh*









but yeah, brilliant thread though and now i can see why some of my relatives moved back (well London ON, but still :runaway

bit too many smilies...


----------



## Deanb

thanks for the rest of the pics 

i really wanna visit Canada again now


----------



## Jaborandi

Taller said:


> Here is a small batch of pictures that show what my neighbourhood is like in the summer. This is Church Street, in the heart of the gay village, on a hot, sultry summer night. The bars are full, the music is streaming out onto the sidewalk, and everyone is feeling fine! The sidewalks get so packed that it you have to sqqqqqqqqqueeeeeze your way through.. which can be kind of fun!  These pics are for Deanb in Tel Aviv, who asked me what the gay village in Toronto is like.... Enjoy!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> There's no place like home, there's no place like home, there's no place like home......


----------



## Jackhammer

Thanks Taller, I really enjoy your thread.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks for the feedback, guys! Much appreciated!


----------



## Alibaba

i like those canadian homes ^^


----------



## joethelion

super pictures, as always TB !! Only 2 and a bit weeks now till my visit - getting excited!!


----------



## gappa

You're the best TB (although when initialized your name can sound like an unfortunate lung disease). I love seeing Toronto - the real Toronto!


----------



## Taller Better

joethelion said:


> super pictures, as always TB !! Only 2 and a bit weeks now till my visit - getting excited!!



How exciting! I think you said you were staying in Cabbagetown... if you find yourself bored, pm me and we can go for a coffee!



Alibaba said:


> i like those canadian homes ^^


I keep telling you, you have to come visit us!!



gappa said:


> You're the best TB (although when initialized your name can sound like an unfortunate lung disease). I love seeing Toronto - the real Toronto!


Funnily enough, you are the first to mention it, but there have been many times the thought has run 
through my head that I am named after a lung disease! ! 
I always try and present Toronto as I see it through my eyes.. today I took many more pictures and will post them very soon...


----------



## Alibaba

^^ i wish.. maybe next 2 yrs time when I work in London?


----------



## Taller Better

Here is what I got up to yesterday! I had a craving for a certain lunch, so headed out on my bike toward Kensington Market. Here I am on College Street, going past the new MaRS research centre.. a small blurb from their website:
_"The MaRS Discovery District is a convergence innovation centre located in the heart of downtown Toronto’s renowned Discovery District—two square kilometers designated as the city’s epicentre of innovation"._




























As I have said before, Kensington Market is probably my favourite neighbourhood in Toronto. Every time I go I find something new to experience. 




























Kensington can seem sort of ramshackle at a glance, but that is a huge part of it's charm, and we wouldn't have it any other way. As I have said before, the street very much reminds me of a little sidestreet in a Brazilian town:














































Finally I get to have my lunch.. fresh, homemade pupusas made at one of the Latino grocery stores:



















I'm not sure what this is... some sort of succulent plant:










It is fun to sit and eat them and just watch the world go by....























































An old Synagogue, which was an important part of the 19th century Kensington Market, which was mostly populated by Jewish immigrants:










Typical of the houses in the neighbourhood:










a statue in honour of a Kensington boy who grew up to become an actor, well known in the 70's as "The King of Kensington", Al Waxman:










Hang in there for a few minutes while I download some pictures I took on Queen Street West!


----------



## Taller Better

I headed South on my bike, and soon wound up on Queen Street West. This area began as a sort of anti-establishment "hip" village, and has in one way become a victim of its own success, as countless chains like H&M are opening up left, right and centre. The area reminds me a little of SoHo in New York:




























However, not a group to be taken over, the "hipsters" have simply pushed westward creating a new neighbourhood.. the so-called "West Queen West"



















an old Polish butcher shop renovated into one of the hippest bars on the street:



























































































now I headed back toward downtown on Queen Street West:
































































One of the old time businesses, now being pushed aside for a trendier occupant:










I'll spread this out over one more entry.


----------



## Taller Better

Much of Queen Street's charm comes from its extensive collection of Victorian architecture.... all of working class origin, but full of character:









































































Again, another one of the original businesses that may sadly someday make room for a trendier business:
































































One of the oldest pubs in the city, dating back to the 1830's.. the Black Bull:



















a local television station:










Can't miss this new flagship store for Umbra! LOL!



















and by this time I completely ran out of steam due to the heat of the summer day. Hope you all enjoyed the little tour today!!


----------



## Jaye101

Nice, love all that Victorian architecture.


----------



## PARAONE

Hey untill a few weeks ago... that top apartment was my home for about 5 years!!

My sister in law is in the next pic, under the hardware sign unlocking her door!!









CRAZY!!! Excellent tour


----------



## Mollywood

Fantastic pictures!


----------



## elliot

21st century totems?


----------



## Taller Better

Pretty much! I love that little stump, and always laugh at it when I go by.... I've photographed it a few times, but this was the first time I felt I actually "captured" it..


----------



## Taller Better

PARAONE said:


> Hey untill a few weeks ago... that top apartment was my home for about 5 years!!
> 
> My sister in law is in the next pic, under the hardware sign unlocking her door!!
> CRAZY!!! Excellent tour


That is just wild... can't believe it! I love that building. It is known as the Poulton Block, and is very, very typical of late Victorian architecture:



















Victorians remained fascinated with "Moorish" and "Oriental" detailing, long after John Nash designed the Royal Pavilion in Brighton, which was a cornucopia of fanciful Eastern imagination. There are a surprising number of buildings in town that have that influence... including the Massey House that is now The Keg Mansion.
And, not to mention, the coffee place inside seemed especially cool.. but was closed the day I passed.


----------



## Marcanadian

Great reflections on the 12th pic and as much as I can't stand the colour pink, that Umbra building is really eye catching.


----------



## Quall

^^ It must suck for the residents of the condo (?) next door. That new pink addition is an eyesore.

Great pics TB. 

:cheers:


----------



## Delirium

Refined grit, is what first comes to mind. :yes:


----------



## isaidso

TRMD said:


> ^^ It must suck for the residents of the condo (?) next door. That new pink addition is an eyesore.
> 
> Great pics TB.
> 
> :cheers:


The type of people who want to live in that condo, will love the Umbra store facade. Besides, from their condos, not much pink will be visible. 

Helium: refined grit is a great description. Toronto definitely feels like a very working class gritty city that has become sophisticated and refined. Many of the modest buildings have been gutted, renovated, cleaned up or are simply well maintained. Large portions of the high end shopping district, Yorkville, are in fact, very modest 2-3 story houses that are now accomodating ultra expensive shops and luxury brands. Not exactly luxury digs, but working class housing with high end finishes. 

Alot of even the central city, (most of Yonge, Spadina, Bloor) is gritty and very modest with no refinement at all. The newer developments are the other extreme. It's truly a surprise at every turn. Grit/modesty/ugliness juxtaposed with elegant/modern/sophisticated.


----------



## PARAONE

Taller said:


> That is just wild... can't believe it! I love that building. It is known as the Poulton Block, and is very, very typical of late Victorian architecture:
> 
> Victorians remained fascinated with "Moorish" and "Oriental" detailing, long after John Nash designed the Royal Pavilion in Brighton, which was a cornucopia of fanciful Eastern imagination. There are a surprising number of buildings in town that have that influence... including the Massey House that is now The Keg Mansion.
> And, not to mention, the coffee place inside seemed especially cool.. but was closed the day I passed.


The place on the bottom floor, is a coffee machine retailer, not an actual coffee shop. I walked in there to get a coffee one day and was informed so.
That building has the best lofts over, outstanding space and breath taking views. Our place was the corner unit, so we had 3 windows facing east one south east and four facing south, all 18 feet high. My plants loved it! It also had the most amazing roof top deck... the wood is a bit old and creeky but there is one tenant who has maintained a great garden for the last 12 years or so. It has a sweeping view from the portlands all the way up to almost St. Clair. I just bought a house down the street and miss that view oh so much. I know have a view of my car..... but at least I own it.

That neighbourhood is one of the best kept secrets in Toronto... but I think the secret has gotten out in the last 3 years, so much to do but still rather quiet and only a 20 minute walk to downtown.


----------



## algonquin

such a great thread.. and I love this shot:


----------



## Taller Better

@paraone, I agree.. I think it would be kind of fun living out there. Close to downtown, but also a bit rough around the edges, the way I like it!

Thanks Algonquin! I loved that shot, too. I am having fun with the telephoto, and it gives a little something "different" to the shots!


----------



## gappa

As we say down here, 'noice'!


----------



## Taller Better

Ta! Noice of you to say!


----------



## Quall

isaidso said:


> The type of people who want to live in that condo, will love the Umbra store facade. Besides, from their condos, not much pink will be visible.


Not looking _from_ the condo, but looking _at_ the condo. The new pink addition on that building will most likely prevent people from buying units in that particular condominium - unless buyers couldn't care less about the exterior appearance. 

It looks tacky and cheap, and doesn't go with the beautiful, ever-so prominent Victorian architecture, IMO.


----------



## isaidso

People's tastes vary wildly. I'd suggest quite the opposite of what you contend. That pink Umbra exterior will attract people to the condo next door. This side street desperately needed a bold modern update. Those that like traditional Victorian will buy a Victorian. Those that buy Wallpaper magazine will like both the condo and the Umbra facade. 

Umbra is one of the most successful design firms on the planet. They care very much about things like exteriors. These people care more about appearance than almost anyone around. They know their clietele and so does that condo developer.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ agreed. I think it is superb and am a bit gobsmacked that people see it as being ugly. I'd happily live beside it!


----------



## DTO Luv

Queen Street looks like a pretty cool, funky place. I can't think of too many other cities that blend old and new and maintain history while looking ahead, so well as Toronto does. 

Nice shots G! :cheers:


----------



## Quall

Taller said:


> ^^ agreed. I think it is superb and am a bit gobsmacked that people see it as being ugly. I'd happily live beside it!


Okay, but it just _seems_ so over-cliched. I, too, would love to live in that condo. But the Umbra facade seems like a potential marketing drawback. I think it's a cheap attempt at establishing modernism.


----------



## Taller Better

Wandered downtown a bit today... firstly down one of my favourite avenues in the city: University Avenue. It is the Avenue d'État of Toronto, and quite a Grande Dame.


----------



## Taller Better

Next, a wander down Elm Street, near Eaton Centre:


----------



## Taller Better

^^I know! I am quite nervous when I get close to the edge up on top of buildings... I could never get to the edge and look down!! :badnews:


----------



## isaidso

I couldn't even get as close as you did. One strong gust and it would be all over. You're so dedicated, you'd probably take photographs on the way down.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ LOL! Not a bad idea! Could get some fabulous shots if a person was prepared! Actually I was very nervous. On the top of such buildings there is a railway train-type track going around the edge for window cleaners. You can hook your foot in the inner one for security. 

I decided to take my camera along with me while walking my dogs, to show
some of the parks in my local neighbourhood. The ones I stopped by span a north south range of two subway stops. Four of them are right off Yonge Street, one of them is a full block off Yonge, and two of them are two blocks east. First stop is a series of 3 little "parkettes" separated north-south by two streets. 










George Hislop Park (named after a local gay pioneer/community leader):










Moving across the street to Norman Jewison park. He is a film maker, and donated money for the beautification of this little park. It is one of my dog's favourites, as Mr Jewison thoughtfully had a dog water fountain installed in memory of his beloved "Barney". Many times I have blessed poor dead Barney
when my dogs are parched:




























"Roberto" up close:










Now we cross the second street to James Canning gardens:




























Cawthra Park, next. Note how dry and burned the grass has become this summer with the lack of rain. Parched looking:










Cawtha is undergoing a major renovation this summer... and has been closed
for a couple of months now... it is expected to reopen in a couple of weeks:



















Now we step onto Jarvis and head south. Here is my favourite type of park:










Talk about refreshing!!

Montague Parkette, which is also getting very dry looking:














































then just around the corner to the biggest park in the neighbourhood, Allan Gardens:














































head back toward Yonge, down Carleton:










up Church Street a bit:










to Alexander Street. There are lots of private parks belonging to the apartment buildings, but for all intents and purposes they are open to the public, but no dogs:




























When we almost reach Yonge Street, we find Alexander Street Parkette... looking dry:



















and a cool building in a back alley that I enjoy walking by!










Finally, I was standing down on Queen Street and snapped a few pictures of the very cool looking boiling clouds:




























and City Hall:


----------



## Jaborandi

"Roberto" up close:










Is that his name? I often see him taking his owner out for a walk as I cut through these parks on my way to work. Judging by the laboured way he walks, he must be getting on a bit (Roberto that is).

It's great to see how popular those three connected parks east of Yonge are. It makes for a calm and colourful north/south route from Charles to Dundonald. Hislop Park had a particulary stunning display of purple allium this year.

Thanks for posting TB


----------



## Taller Better

Yes, that is little Roberto, and he does indeed take his sweet time out on a walk. Glad you enjoyed the little tour of our neighbourhood! We see it every
day and tend not to pay attention to it, so it is nice to capture it in photos!


----------



## Deanb

nice area you got around where about is it in the city?


----------



## Taller Better

I live in the heart of the Gay Village, downtown in Toronto. I love living here!
Never a dull moment, that is for sure....


----------



## Jaborandi

Taller said:


> I live in the heart of the Gay Village, downtown in Toronto. I love living here!
> Never a dull moment, that is for sure....


Hope you take some pix of today's Fetish Fair on Church - nice day for it.


----------



## Taller Better

I just walked my dogs through it as they are setting up the booths.. maybe I'll get some photos later!


----------



## Delirium

cute dogs :yes:


----------



## Taller Better

Had a nice weekend exploring the historic Guild Inn, on the Scarborough Bluffs... I will start with three photos I have taken from the internet, showing the site of the Guild Inn, and the Inn itself in its heyday. The Guild Inn was built in 1914 on a plum site on the Scarborough bluffs, in a charming Arts and Crafts style as a country home for a General. The Inn fell on hard times and closed a while back, with no plans at the present to revitalize and reopen it. Many stories surround the Inn... that it is haunted, and that a secret tunnel was built from it all the way down through the bluffs to Lake Ontario below during World War II for soldiers. One Herbert Spencer Clark purchased the property, and collected bits and pieces of Toronto's architectural history that were merrily being demolished around 1970 to make room for new head office banking towers. One can only imagine how lovely King and Bay would be today had these old banking halls been allowed to remain, and the gleaming new towers built nearby... in any case, the grounds are now owned by the City of Toronto. There is a slightly eerie feeling in the park... it is almost a graveyard of pieces of Toronto's history. We must count ourselves lucky that Mr Clark took the time to salvage what he did, and locate it here for all to enjoy!

The original Guild Inn, in photos taken from the internet:



















Its spectacular location on the Bluffs (photo not mine):










This is the Inn as it appears today:




























This very futuristic addition was added in 1965, but also has fallen on bad times and is now quite decrepit:










I'll start at the front of the building and work my way into the gardens. This handsome late Victorian horse sculpture once graced the 1895 Temple Building



















Sculptures from the late Art Deco 1948 Bank of Montreal at King and Bay:



















more Art Deco bas relief sculpture from the North America Life Assurance Building:










entering the gardens










More sculptures from the late Art Deco Bank of Montreal... there is a bas relief representing each of the provinces.. here is Quebec:










and here is Ontario:










The gardens are randomly strewn with relics... this handsome old stone fireplace once stood in the parlour of Sir Frederick Banting, who invented insulin in 1922:










odds and ends:




























few things are sadder than a deserted greenhouse:










the entranceway of my favourite of those demolished banks, the elegant 1912 Bank of Toronto



















a single, perfect Corinthian column:




























Stay tuned... I will split this into more than one entry.


----------



## Taller Better

Stone carvings from the facade of the Bank of Nova Scotia, 1908





































a handsome steed:










the old gates from Gibson House in Rosedale:



















the grounds overlook Lake Ontario... it is a spectacular view, and a bit unnerving to stand on the edge and look down around 300 feet of sheer cliff to the lake below. Needless to say I took the shots of the lake quickly and nipped off fast, fearing the whole thing would collapse into the lake!!:lol: 



















more later from a different vantage point. Now, one of the only two buildings left in Toronto from the 18th century... here is the Osterhout Log Cabin, built in 1795 by Augustus Jones, who was commissioned by John Graves Simcoe to survey Scarborough... William Osterhout later received the first Crown grant of the land from George III in 1805. 










more ruins:



















more spectacular views of the lake, from the grounds of the Guild Inn:
































































More relics from one of the most handsome banking halls ever to be built in Canada.. the Bank of Toronto from 1912. Completely classical in design, it was awe inspiring:














































Here is a part of the facade of the Quebec Bank building (founded 1818), and built in 1912. No doubt it was one of many banks that folded during the Depression:



















and a final couple of views..



















The grounds of the Guild Inn are free and open to the public, and I highly recommend all Torontonians visit it to view a bit of their lost past.


----------



## Jaborandi

I'll start at the front of the building and work my way into the gardens. This handsome late Victorian horse sculpture once graced the 1895 Temple Building










Actually TB, I believe it is a moose head which looked over the main entrance. The antlers were woven into a large archway much the same way as the lettering below. It was a gorgeous building and it is quite galling to see what it was replaced with. Though the Guild Inn itself is neglected, the gounds and flower beds look to be well maintained.

Thanks for posting another splendid thread.


----------



## gappa

Jaborandi said:


> I especially love your pix of the top of Commerce Court North, my fave building in T.O.


That building is amazing; very Assyrian.



Taller said:


> head back toward Yonge, down Carleton:


My hotel from the last time I was in TO is only a hop step and a jump from there, agghh the memories.

Thanks TB.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys! Jaborandi, you must be right.... I just thought it was one ugly horse! 










They have done a good job of keeping up the gardens, but the grass is browning from the drought. I wish a knight in shining armour would come along and redevelop the Inn to its former glory. I would happily spend a day or two out there on the cliffs!

Gappa, let's thank god that that old Art Deco office building did not wind up in the graveyard with 
the rest!


----------



## Jaye101

Eh, The Guild Inn. I love that place, my school is next door to it. If you talk to some of those who reside in Guildwood, they will swear to you that the buildings and the grounds are haunted.


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC

Taller Better,

I have been living in Toronto for 31 years and I must say that your pics depict our city in such an outstanding manner! So many of the places you take pictures of are places that I didn't even know existed!

Well done mate!


----------



## Jaborandi

[QUOTE

They have done a good job of keeping up the gardens, but the grass is browning from the drought. I wish a knight in shining armour would come along and redevelop the Inn to its former glory. I would happily spend a day or two out there on the cliffs!

QUOTE]

The City did issue an RFP for the redevelopment of the Guild Inn but I have no idea clue what the results were.


----------



## joethelion

TB - these are the most evocative pictures!! Incredible, if a little sad and forlorn - these seemingly forgotten treasures. Thank you so much for sharing!!


----------



## leaf345

Nice pics. Did you know that Toronto is currently going through its worst drought in 50 years? That would explain why much of the greenery in the city has been looking rather dead as of late.


----------



## DrT

Love "Roberto". I had a Westie for many years. Wonderful dogs, but very hardheaded and stubborn! Love'em anyways.
Guild Inn pics very neat. I am really happy that someone had the foresight to preserve these little decorative architectural gems. Inspiring photos. Awsome setting on the bluffs. Many thanks as always T.B.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys! I believe it about the drought... we have had hardly any rain this summer. Ground is getting hard.



joethelion said:


> TB - these are the most evocative pictures!! Incredible, if a little sad and forlorn - these seemingly forgotten treasures. Thank you so much for sharing!!


Have you made your trip to Canada yet? I think you said you were staying in Cabbagetown... must be soon!


----------



## Deanb

u didn't get rain the last few months? 

well, i suppose you'll get your part around fall...


----------



## joethelion

TB - yes, very soon!! We arrive on Saturday afternoon - can't wait....Hope it's not going to be too hot for walking about - my favourite way to travel! Any recommendations for good food / drinks in the vicinity ? Looking at the maps, it doesn't look too far to walk to the gay village, is it walkable and is it safe? especially late at night (!!). Many thanks in advance.......J


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Hey Joe, the forecast for Sunday looks very pleasant... 24c and mainly sunny. Lots to do in the area, and you are within easy walking distance of the gay village, and Yonge Street. It is walkable and quite safe. What intersection did you say you are staying at? There are some areas of lower Cabbagetown that you might be a bit cautious in at night, but if I remember correctly your area is quite safe. pm me when you are here if you need information on where to find things! Enjoy your trip and take lots of photos to post for us!! :cheers:


----------



## ale26

POST SOME NEW PICS PLZ..THIS THREAD IS STAGNATING!


----------



## Delirium

:?


----------



## Taller Better

ale26 said:


> POST SOME NEW PICS PLZ..THIS THREAD IS STAGNATING!


Why are you posting this in my picture thread? I have posted 104 pictures in this past week alone. 
This is just a hobby for me.


----------



## urban_addict

I love Toronto! I keep telling myself to visit! I reminds me a lot of Chicago... but a Chicago that has serious culture. Keep building up higher like us!


----------



## Brisbaner21

Wow TB you take great photos! Toronto is one of my favourite cities in North America. I really would like to visit Toronto, but also many other Canadian cities. Canada more than any other country reminds me so much of Australia. The culture, our cities, living standards. What is that red highrise in downtown Toronto? I have checked emporis several times, I could look at Toronto pics all day, and I viewed the buildings, is that Scotia Plaza?? It was something Scotia I believe. What an amazing building. I really like the design. Great thread, didn't even know it exsited


----------



## Taller Better

thanks urban and Brisbaner! I hope you can both come visit us soon, and you both also come from beautiful cities, so I am honoured you enjoyed my pix! Yes, Brisbaner, that is the ScotiaBank tower... you may be interested in this thread
which is devoted to it!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=11653


----------



## Brisbaner21

^Thank you very much TB. Glad you think Brisbane is a beautiful city. Can't wait, a few more years and it will be even better. Also, thanks for the link, this is a building Toronto should be proud of. And trust me, I'm planning a trip to Canada soon. Hopefully next winter, or summer in Canada, but Toronto is really a city I have been hoping to get to. I was just in the US back in June. Hopefully Canada next year.


----------



## WaterlooInvestor

Taller said:


> Why are you posting this in my picture thread? I have posted 104 pictures in this past week alone.
> This is just a hobby for me.


Your pics are great. Don't worry about him. I find it annoying when people post negative comments about my pictures when I'm also just a hobbyist. You probably feel the same way.

So what kind of stallion is TB?


----------



## Quall

Brisbaner21 said:


> Hopefully next winter, or summer in Canada,


Summer. Trust me, unless you have a passion for frostbite, come in the summer.


----------



## elliot

TB: I'll probably be shot for this by Guild fanatics but... I wish we could gather up the Guild "ruins" and install them in a heritage walk downtown so more folks can find/enjoy them... maybe even as a signature element in a new park like Cityplace or Sherbourne Park...


----------



## Taller Better

elliot said:


> TB: I'll probably be shot for this by Guild fanatics but... I wish we could gather up the Guild "ruins" and install them in a heritage walk downtown so more folks can find/enjoy them... maybe even as a signature element in a new park like Cityplace or Sherbourne Park...




I know it is heretical and I too will be burned at the stake, but I will admit that I found myself wistfully wishing a good number of them were in situ at a downtown location... perhaps like Ontario Place. I've long wished Ontario Place could also have something like Black Creek Pioneer Village around the spot where Fort Rouille was constructed in the 1740's......

Waterloo, to answer you question as to what kind of stallion is Taller, better?
A Palomino, of course!! :lol: Joethelion ... how goes your Toronto visit?

I took a great deal of photographs last Sunday, and apologize if I have not weeded them thoroughly enough for tonight's entries. I covered three festivals..
1) a gay literary festival on Church Street
2) a buskers festival on Front Street
3) the 100th anniversary of a grand old Theatre on King Street.

First the literary festival:



















I'm happy to say that the gay scene here is very varied, with a strong emphasis on the arts. The village has a permanent community theatre/cabaret 
as well.























































Speakers and readers were all up and down the street:














































more authors reading from their novels:










a rapt audience:














































Next I hopped on my bike, and continued south on Church Street to my next destination. Stay tuned while I download those pictures....


----------



## Taller Better

As I rode, I would periodically stop and snap a photo of a building that caught my eye:









































































nice rooftop gardens:










and at the foot of Church, I came upon the Busker's Festival!! Great fun:


















































































Mommie is one of the acrobats!




























Here comes the human pyramid!!









































































Sleight of hand:
















































































































































































































A shot of the Hockey Hall of Fame... with the window on the left looking more than a little creepy! 










shocking!!!










I leap back on my bike, and head west... for my final destination of the day.
Stay tuned....


----------



## Taller Better

I am now at King and Yonge Street, heading westward. A few shots:





































I arrived at my destination... the anniversary of 100 years, to the day, of the opening of the Royal Alexandra Theatre..... this grand Beaux Arts Theatre was built in 1907 by the so-called Boy Millionaire, Cawthra Mullock, to rival any theatre in London or New York. 










later, in the 1960's it was saved from a planned demolition by one of Toronto's most beloved figures, "Honest Ed" Mirvish... who also went on to similarily save the Royal Vic in London, years later....










The structure that emerged was a lavish version of the traditional 19th century theatre...with two French style balconies, and side loges.... The facade was a stately limestone Beaux Arts exterior, and was described as an "Edwardian jewel box". 



















King Street was closed at this section for the afternoon celebrations, including performances and speeches by actors who had performed at the "Royal Alex" over the past century. 





































Aside from its luxurious finishes and urbane sophistication, the theatre boasted some impressive architectural advances... Toronto's first steel framed building, allowing cantilevered balconies with views unobstructed by columns.
The seating floor was built over a huge pit of ice, with fans blowing over... vents opened to the seating above, creating the first "air conditioned" theatre in North America. 



















backstage....



















the original cast of the production of Hair, that ran from 1969-1971:



















a dressing room today:










and how it must have appeared a century ago:










a view of men working the ropes up in the Fly Room, many years ago...










and as it appears today:



















and looking down at the stage:



















Everywhere in the working part of the theatre, one sees the handiwork of crews gone by:




























actors are, as we all know... notoriously flatulent:










one more look down at the auditorium:










and we climb up to the top of the building... the old, and many say haunted Paint Room:




























they say the theatre is haunted by a young stage hand who hurtled to his death while painting a stage drop up here. I must admit as I was standing in that room... I felt a distinctly creepy, ill-smelling cold presence move very close behind me. Whirling around I was relieved to discover it was just another tour member. The ghost did not make his presence known to me that afternoon....


Next stop.... the Old Stage Door.


----------



## Taller Better

*NOTE: CONTINUED FROM LAST PAGE!*

Probably my favourite part of the tour... the Old Stage Door.... traditionally guarded by the Stage Door Custodian:



















everywhere, memories....



















Old luggage stickers provide a romantic memory of plays gone by:



















Note the famous face at the bottom... Katherine Hepburn:



















out into one of the lounges:










The Royal Alexandra was granted a patent from King Edward VII, and is the only remaining "Royal" Theatre in North America, and the only theatre in North America with the right to display the Royal Coat of Arms:










Note the exquisitely carved wooden bannister post:




























looking out the window onto King Street, we can peep over the limestone parapet:





































Two of these huge posters list every play hosted at the Royal Alex. 





































Elaborately carved loges:



















the view from "Up in the Gods" (or, the nosebleed seats as they were sometimes referred to!  ) 










I remember being perched up here 20 years ago watching a presentation of Scheherazade... thinking how awfully steep the pitch was:










"Tragedy" on one side, and "Comedy" on the other:










Many of the seats in the theatre are original .. and beauties, too. Look at the detail:










If you lift up the seat, you see two hinged wires... what for? To hold the man's top hat upside down, of course! Out of the way of one's feet:










Another view out an east window:










a couple of famous actors:

Sir Basil Rathbone.. who made the role of Sherlock Holmes famous in the 40's:










and Bogey's sultry wife Lauren Bacall..










This heavy 16th century style furniture was very popular in Edwardian times.. almost Medieval :










the theatre's namesake... Queen Alexandra:










various and sundry decorative carvings:





































the entrance way floor mosaics are superb:










as I left the theatre, the crowd outdoors was gone, giving me a better view of the Grand Dame of King Street:



















she looks good for an old gal, wouldn't you say?



















Parched with thirst, and ravenous with hunger I could barely stagger over to a nearby pub:










and one last view of King Street, as I left for home:


----------



## Taller Better

And finally, three photos that I took at the airport, that are so wholly unrelated to the rest of my pictures today that I will give them their own little entry. These pictures were taken at Terminal Three, which is not the huge new one just opened:



















and the fabulous monorail that runs between terminals:


----------



## Deanb

awesome pix! the theatre looks very good! how many of that sort have u got in TO?


----------



## Jaborandi

Oh TB, what an excellent tour of the Royal Alex. I had no idea there was an event there otherwise I would have gone. I totally agree about the incredibly steep rake of the upper balcony. It used to freak me out but as all I could afford was the cheap seats, I had to put up with it.

But I did make it to Buskerfest and was fortunate enough to catch the show by Alakazam, the sexy, punky Australian contortionist who was absolutely amazing and very amusing to boot. He won the best performance award for the second year in a row. It was unbelievable to watch him squeeze his body through a squash racket and tennis racket and then manoeuvre a toilet seat over the rackets.

Thanks for so many great pix - what a fab city, eh?


----------



## Taller Better

Deanb said:


> awesome pix! the theatre looks very good! how many of that sort have u got in TO?


Aside from the Royal Alex, there is the only existing double decker theatre left operating in North America... the Elgin Theatre, and the whimsical Winter Gardens stacked above it. I have added them to my "to do" list, as I suddenly realized I don't have pictures of them in this thread yet. Those are the grand old theatres, and there are more modern ones, too...




Jaborandi said:


> Oh TB, what an excellent tour of the Royal Alex. I had no idea there was an event there otherwise I would have gone. I totally agree about the incredibly steep rake of the upper balcony. It used to freak me out but as all I could afford was the cheap seats, I had to put up with it.
> 
> But I did make it to Buskerfest and was fortunate enough to catch the show by Alakazam, the sexy, punky Australian contortionist who was absolutely amazing and very amusing to boot. He won the best performance award for the second year in a row. It was unbelievable to watch him squeeze his body through a squash racket and tennis racket and then manoeuvre a toilet seat over the rackets.
> 
> Thanks for so many great pix - what a fab city, eh?



I think we are lucky too!!  Had it not been for my reading the Toronto Star the day before, I too
would have missed this once-in-a-lifetime chance to wander at will throughout the Royal Alex. There are just so many events going on every weekend in the summertime, that they don't get proper exposure, and we tend to miss some of them..


----------



## Waterloo_Guy

Nice tour, as always.


----------



## Alibaba

nice looking theatre
is it the most important one in Toronto?


----------



## Taller Better

Alibaba said:


> nice looking theatre
> is it the most important one in Toronto?


I don't think it would be called the most important anymore; likely that crown goes to its new sister theatre, The Princess of Wales, which has a huge state of the art stage that can handle any show.. Miss Saigon was there because of the massive helicopter that is part of the show. But, The Royal Alexandra is the oldest legitimate theatre in North America (that is to say not including old theatres now converted to cinemas). Also before when I was talking about historical theatres, I forgot to mention The Pantages from 1920, which is another nicely restored legit theatre.


----------



## gappa

Thanks again TB, so many beautiful shots that bring back so many wonderful memories. That Irish pub was one of the first I customed in Toronto, and the St Lawrence markets, remember them well.

And I laughed out loud at the graphitti on the theatre walls - reminds me of all the scribblings on the walls of our local hall byer box - where I've manned the lights many times.


----------



## Delirium

the theatre shots are fascinating, (and that airport terminal doesnt look too bad either!)


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys! I have taken hundreds more and will try to post them asap!


----------



## Brisbaner21

Another great set of pics of the world's most multicultural city.


----------



## DrT

Wow. 
Thanks for educating me on one of the jewels of Toronto. Absolutely fascinating, bygone eras of glamour.
The Elgin and Winter Garden would also make a great thread. I took their little tourist tour and was amazed with the building and the history.
I love how you integrated the historical photos with the current shots and added meaning with great narrative.
A couple of times a year, we should have a vote for "Best Thread" to recognize those who contribute over and above. 
I vote for this one as the first winner.


----------



## Taller Better

Hey DrT, you made my day! Thanks for the kind words!! Today's pictures come from my visit to the Canadian National Exhibition last Sunday. This annual fair has been happening for nearly 130 years. Fondly called "The Ex" by locals, it has a long and colourful history, and is an important part of Toronto's history. I didn't get a shot of The Prince's Gates, so will just use a picture I took last year:










The early part of the 20th century, and especially around 1920 was a busy time for construction at the site of the Ex. Thus, many of the permanent buildings there are in a charming Art Deco style:










Now... to the midway, where all the action is!!! 








































































































































This is similar to an old one called The Wild Mouse that used to scare the pants off me when I was a kid!!



















Then I took a little diversion from the midway.... first a visit to Stanley Barracks, built in 1840 to replace the ageing old Fort York. This one building is all that is left of the original seven:











I'll break this up into a few entries. Next stop:"Adventure"!!!


----------



## Taller Better

My eye caught sight of this, and suddenly I decided to take the helicopter ride!










I admit I was nervous, but it all went off very smoothly.. this was takeoff:




























We reached a height of 1500 feet as the helicopter made a swoop around downtown:



















looking out over Lake Ontario:























































It was very exhilarating:



















and a bit of photoshop gives us the illusion it was a sunset ride! 










Now, back to the midway. I will upload more pictures now in a new entry.


----------



## Taller Better

more midway shots:










mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... Candy Apples!





































DO YOU WANT TO GO FASTERRRRRRRRRRR




























Views from up on the Ferris Wheel:
































































and then back onto firm ground:


----------



## Taller Better

a carny barker taking a rest:














































Lots of Roberts!



















my favourite..Whack A Mole!!!


















































































as it grows dark, the midway takes on a new life:









































































It just looked so tempting all light up that I had to go up again on the Ferris Wheel, to see the view in the dark:
































































Krusty the Klown! 



















I love when Carnies talk amongst themselves like there was not an audience 10 feet away. These two had a loud argument over some personal matter:










but I was more interested to see which camel was the fastest!!









































































and, I reach back into my photos from last year for some night shots of the Prince's Gates, as I was just so tired from the day out that I didn't feel like taking one more photo! 










goodnight to Winged Victory!


----------



## Jackhammer

Love your passion or this thread. You should publish a book. Keep up the great work.


----------



## LMCA1990

the theatre is amazing.


----------



## Wrk_InProgress

I think it goes without saying but this is one of my favourite threads on SSC.

Fantastic pictures.


----------



## alitezar

Wow very awesome CNE shots. Thanks for the great tour.


----------



## SpatulaCity

excellent!


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys! Strangely I forgot a bunch of Distillery District pix, including my favourite coffee shop in the city: Balzac's where they roast their own green beans:












































































































































































Distillery District is full of all sorts of neat shops and artist's galleries. This one makes metal toy cars for kids:




























Lots of restaurants and bars:














































a great fresh Oyster bar:










As you can imagine, the area has been used to shoot countless movies over the decades:





































Goodbye to the Distillery District!


----------



## Skybean

Great pix. Your pictures seem to sharper than before. Also, it seems like you are capturing some pretty unique angles. Overall much more artistic than your older pix.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks Skybean... I have a much better camera than before. During the span of this photothread I went from a crap point and shoot Olympus to a decent point and shoot Canon, to a good Pentax K10 SLR. Makes all the difference!


----------



## [email protected]

Great shots TB, thanks for sharing  . It's been a while that I didn't have a look on your pictures, and well, I spent a good time watching them. I definitly should check more often!


----------



## Taller Better

Are you coming back to visit us after you leave Vancouver, [email protected]?


----------



## Brisbaner21

Another great set TB. I'm looking at a busy year in 2008. Canada will be on the list of countries I will be visiting. I just added New Zealand to the list, but that will have to be January in the summer. Canada in June it looks like.


----------



## Deanb

Brisbaner21 said:


> Another great set TB. I'm looking at a busy year in 2008. Canada will be on the list of countries I will be visiting. I just added New Zealand to the list, but that will have to be January in the summer. Canada in June it looks like.


where else u planning on going?


----------



## salvius

Wonderful as usual.


----------



## Jaborandi

Splendid TB, absolutely splendid!


----------



## Delirium

i really like the look of the Distillery district :yes:

dont think we've seen it on this thread before?


----------



## Brisbaner21

> Originally Posted by *Deanb*
> _where else u planning on going?_


In 2008 I'm looking to go to New Zealand, Canada, UK, and Portugal.


----------



## Taller Better

Helium said:


> i really like the look of the Distillery district :yes:
> 
> dont think we've seen it on this thread before?


It is at least once, maybe more back in the thread, but this is the first with my good camera! Thanks for the words of encouragement, guys! I have a lot more pictures to post. I am working on a big Chinatown entry.. just need to get some night pictures this weekend! :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Fantastic pics ... I love the "Industrial" area of red brick buildings ... there is an area in Auckland that they are trying to turn around and I am hoping that it looks as good as this. I think that they should go to Toronto and learn a thing or two  Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Mahratta

Great pics! I envy you...living right in the middle of T.O...I'm confined to Oakville


----------



## isaidso

Well, perhaps you can get a job transfer to Toronto so you can move here.


----------



## WaterlooInvestor

So when are you buying me a drink? I'm warning you in advance, it better be expensive - this boy ain't cheap. :lol:


----------



## Canuck514

Thanks for all of your hard work, TB.

Last summer I planned my week in Toronto around your pics of different neighbourhoods in the city. Thanks for making my trip to the T-dot a memorable one!

Now, I hope that you continue to give us more Toronto eye-candy!


----------



## WinnipegPatriot

I love this pic...


----------



## Alibaba

TB - tell us more about Distillery District ?

looks cool


----------



## Coral Builder

The Distillery District is a new development surrounding an old distillery near downtown. The area has been closed off to traffic, and the pedestrian mall has attracted lots of small businesses, etc... It's a great place to raise a glass on a sunny Sunday afternoon.. Cheers


----------



## Jaborandi

Coral Builder said:


> The Distillery District is a new development surrounding an old distillery near downtown. The area has been closed off to traffic, and the pedestrian mall has attracted lots of small businesses, etc... It's a great place to raise a glass on a sunny Sunday afternoon.. Cheers


And no chain outlets are allowed so it is refreshingly Starbucks free.


----------



## Taller Better

edit.. oops.. posted two entries in the wrong order..


----------



## Taller Better

WaterlooInvestor said:


> So when are you buying me a drink? I'm warning you in advance, it better be expensive - this boy ain't cheap. :lol:


Dang!! Gotta love them cheap dates! 



Canuck514 said:


> Thanks for all of your hard work, TB.
> 
> Last summer I planned my week in Toronto around your pics of different neighbourhoods in the city. Thanks for making my trip to the T-dot a memorable one!
> 
> Now, I hope that you continue to give us more Toronto eye-candy!


Thanks Canuck! That is a huge compliment! I will do my best! And thanks everyone else for the kind words... they are very encouraging! 
Tonight I post some pictures from my outings to Chinatown, on Spadina Avenue. I do love Chinatown, despite the tattered look of many of the buildings... it is a thriving, alive, sea of people shopping and socializing on a daily basis. Chinatown spans the area along Spadina from College Street to Dundas, and then East on Dundas. I start my trip on the Dundas segment:










I actually stopped in at one of the many foot massage places and treated myself to a heavenly reflexology foot rub! Was sheer bliss....



















a wonderful tea shop:























































Next we round the corner to the main street, Spadina. Fresh cocoanuts are commonly sold on the sidewalk:










I love the little battery operated toys they sell.. this little girl lying in the front kicks her feet up and down and screeches a truly horrible little chanting song... the one behind her swings like a maniac. The bird in the cage twirls around tweeting like crazy:



















I'll spread my pictures into a few entries..


----------



## Taller Better

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... all that mouthwatering barbecue in the windows:




























The El Mocambo, just at the northern edge of Chinatown:




























inexplicably, one of these greengrocers had a big picture of Ulysees Grant, I believe... how very odd:










the dedicated streetcar right of way:
































































As many will have noticed, a good deal of "Chinatown" consists of Vietnamese shops and restaurants:














































more pictures to follow... stay tuned as I will download them now......


----------



## Taller Better

More Chinatown:



















Some people beg to have their photos taken!! LOL!










cheapest and most exotic place in town for fresh fruit and veggies:



















old grannies and grandaddies set up makeshift stands to sell vegetables they have grown. Never get too close to one of these old grannies when you are taking pictures or they will come running and screaming at you! 



















fresh longans being snapped up:


----------



## gappa

Love it! It's such a vibrant neighbourhood - a sensory overload. If only they'd invent photos that capture the smell as well!


----------



## Taller Better

more shots from bustling Chinatown...






















































































































Grossman's Tavern across the street.. 



















This area was originally the home of the Jewish rag trade, and very, very few of the original shops are left. This old gem, Rotman's Hat Shop still thrills the passer by:











I mean, where else can you still buy a real straw "boater"?


----------



## Taller Better

yet more pix! Non stop ChinaTown-O-Rama tonight. Your feet will be sore by the end of the tour:


















































































dried fish:










Live crabs from Florida; just grab some tongs and help yourself. Nobody is shy
on Spadina Avenue, or if you are you miss all the fun and the food!:




























delicious and beautiful Dragon Fruit:























































where I had my heavenly foot massage!!




























a Canadian moose wandering free...










finally the heat and the shopping drained me, and I had to stop for a refreshing meal!!!


----------



## Taller Better

Gappa is right... it is a sensory overload! I will now move on to some night shots!!



















the El Mocambo by night:























































mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..... drool drool...




































































































don't touch that dial... final installments being loaded whilst we speak!!


----------



## Taller Better

and now some odds and ends that didn't fit in anywhere.... first the filming on Yonge Street of the Incredible Bulk.. an amazing explosion scene with a burning bus. The photo was accidently overexposed, making it more dramatic than it was!  :










it actually looked like this:










they even put up a fake Apollo Theatre:










and just some buildings I passed on my bicycle, that caught my eye:



















closeup of the lecture pods, in this University of Toronto building designed by Foster:










more University of Toronto pics:




























a delightful 1920's building reno'd to a condo in the 80's:



















Next task.. I must download my daytime shots of Yonge Street during the filming of The Incredible Hulk!! Thanks for joining me on the tour of Chinatown tonight, and apologies that I posted so darn many photos.. it is hard to stop!!


----------



## Taller Better

gappa said:


> Love it! It's such a vibrant neighbourhood - a sensual overload. If only they'd invent photos that capture the smell as well!


Thanks Gappa!! it is just so vibrant that I could not stop taking pix... hence the visual overload!!  True, they miss the sounds and the smells.... you just have to come back for another visit to see it all over again!!! :banana:


----------



## Delirium

some of the best batch of pics yet :yes: :banana: !!!! agree with Gappa, about the sensory overload, and gritty chinatowns are always the best i find :yes:

i wish they sold dragon fruit here, (the inside looks so cool!) its just durians and durians here


----------



## gappa

Yes you should, Eric Bana is such a hunk!  Actually his is an interesting story; for example did you know that he started out as a comedian? His Peter (pronounced Poiter) character was quite the hit back here in the Kingdom of Oz.


----------



## xzmattzx

I like the Chinatown night pictures and the random mix pictures as well. I've only really been in the central area of Toronto (Financial District; Waterfront; St. Lawrence; Queen's Park area, if that's what it's called; etc). I plan on exploring other parts of Toronto the next time I'm there, like Cabbagetown, the Distillery District, and maybe places outside of the central neighborhoods.


----------



## Taller Better

My favourite shots were the night shots too... I was a bit afraid of burning everyone out with such a massive posting of pictures, but I will include a few more here for fans of night shots!! 



















this little boy was mesmerized by the barbecue in the window!!!





































I ADORE dumplings... especially the fried "pot stickers":


----------



## xzmattzx

The number of Chinese restaurants next to each other is amazing. When you stop to think, you realize that the neighborhood must be doing very well if so many small shops can open up and provide enough income for the owners and employees.


----------



## Deanb

great set once again greg!


----------



## Jaborandi

gappa said:


> Love it! It's such a vibrant neighbourhood - a sensory overload. If only they'd invent photos that capture the smell as well!


Gappa - be careful what you wish for. Chinatown can get quite whiffy on a warm day - talk about yer Hi Pong. Nevertheless, TB has done another amazing job of capturing the pulse of another very vibrant neighbourhood.


----------



## ale26

What movie is that there ther filming downtown?


----------



## oliver999

really nice city.


----------



## WaterlooInvestor

Great photos!


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys! The movie they were filming was The Incredible Hulk. Filming is now in neighbouring Hamilton.


----------



## go_leafs_go02

Taller said:


> Thanks guys! The movie they were filming was The Incredible Hulk. Filming is now in neighbouring Hamilton.


actually filming is done here too..it went from I believe the 4th to the 12th.

quite the impressive set they put here too.. I took pictures of the set, (with some people I know in them, during the day) but since they aren't Toronto-related. I will refrain from posting them.


----------



## Ziggy

Nice pictures!

Good old chinatown! It was part of my old stomping grounds in TO, I remember the eating the $1 Vietnamese sandwiches for lunch, the BBQ duck at King Noodle, and stopping by after the bars closed for some food and "cold tea". Those were fun times!


----------



## Taller Better

Oh yeah... can't beat "cold tea" when you are stumbling home and figure that you not only have the munchies, but haven't quite had enough to drink yet!! LOL!


----------



## Mesh22

Toronto - so alive!!


----------



## xzmattzx

I enjoyed the pictures on page 30, especially ones around the lake. The Great Lakes in the Summer are really nice in my opinion. That dark teal color of the lakes makes them look so cool and refreshing.

I saw that you took one picture of that old Joy gas station. Did you end up taking any more?


----------



## Deanb

Taller said:


> Oh yeah... can't beat "cold tea" when you are stumbling home and figure that you not only have the munchies, but haven't quite had enough to drink yet!! LOL!


greg what's the weather like these days?


----------



## Taller Better

Cooled down a lot, and quite normal for this time of year... highs around 18c .. leaves turning colour and falling. The air is nice and fresh, and cool for sleeping at nights!


----------



## Brisbaner21

The diversity in Toronto is awesome.


----------



## Deanb

Taller said:


> Cooled down a lot, and quite normal for this time of year... highs around 18c .. leaves turning colour and falling. The air is nice and fresh, and cool for sleeping at nights!


sounds like the perfect weather for me


----------



## Elkhanan1

Always a pleasure looking at your pic's, Taller, Better. Thanks for posting :yes:

My dad got his start in this country in Chinatown, when it was still _Jewishtown_, if there was ever such an appellation. He then moved on to Montreal, which was the place to be in 1950s Canada. Now I'm in Toronto, an utterly transformed city. One can only imagine what the next 50 years has in store for this town...


----------



## Taller Better

Most traces of the old Jewish 'hood are gone... Schwartzman's art supply store,, Rotman's
hat shop are still there, and maybe a few others. There was an amazing old deli on Spadina but it finally moved out about 15 years ago. Spadina was the centre of the schmata trade.. Kensington was where people lived, and eventually started setting up shops in their houses.


----------



## xzmattzx

A general question:

What are the neighborhoods of the central area of Toronto? The Financial District the the skyscraper area (Front Street, Adelaide Street, Bay Street, etc). Is the area around Dundas Square called Dundas Square, or is it called Yonge Street? Is the lakefront called the Waterfront, Lakefront, or something similar? What is the area around the Maple Leaf Gardens called? What is the area around Queen's Park called? Is the city hall considered to be in the Financial District, or in a separate neighborhood?


----------



## algonquin

xzmattzx said:


> A general question:
> 
> What are the neighborhoods of the central area of Toronto? The Financial District the the skyscraper area (Front Street, Adelaide Street, Bay Street, etc). Is the area around Dundas Square called Dundas Square, or is it called Yonge Street? Is the lakefront called the Waterfront, Lakefront, or something similar? What is the area around the Maple Leaf Gardens called? What is the area around Queen's Park called? Is the city hall considered to be in the Financial District, or in a separate neighborhood?


I was ready to answer all of your questions, but oddly enough, all of those places don't really have names.

Dundas Square would simply be considered 'downtown'. Still downtown, but obviously not the Financial District.

The waterfront really doesn't have a name, though it can be identified by referring to Queens Quay, which is the name of the only east-west street between the Gardiner Expressway and the lake (Queens Quay also is a specific Quay, or pier, if you will, that is on the waterfront).

Even the area around Maple Leaf Gardens doesn't really have a name, but it is off of Church Street, which is 'main street' for Toronto's homosexual community. It lies just a block south of the most visible homosexual community. The other way to identify where MLG is is by naming the Yonge cross street, which is Carlton (Carlton east of Yonge, College west of Yonge).

Queens Park can mean either the legislature buildings, the park behind it, the circle surrounding it, or the immediate vicinity. University of Toronto borders it, and represents a huge chunk of downtown. City Hall, in my books, is part of the Financial District, though no major financial institutions lie north of Queen in that area.

Basically, everything that you mentioned is essentially 'downtown'. Even bloor street, though often referred to as uptown, is pretty much downtown. Distinct neighborhoods that are in or surround downtown are as follows (but not limited to):

Entertainment District - (Toronto's club area, with a mix of condos, retail, office space, some industry)
Fashion District - (bascially part of the Entertainment district, but more centred on Spadina south of Queen)
Cityplace (new) - (formerly a rail yard, to be a community of 10,000 neatly stacked in new towers)
Queen West - (a street, yet so much more... Toronto's main art scene follows Queen for miles, is being gentrified and the arts keep moving west)
Chinatown - (used to be a large Jewish area, is Toronto's largest Chinatown, there is another east of downtown and arguably one up near and in Markham)
Kensington Market - (defies description, but I'll try: a maze of produce, meat, baked goods, clothes and pot, resembles what I imagine a market in south america to look like)
Little Italy - (one of many Italian nabes in Toronto, slightly gentrified yet still has the authentic vibe, very nice part of town)
University of Toronto - (a city within a city, incredible architecture)
the Annex - (just residential, very large red-brick Victorian and Richardsonian - I think - very expensive)
Yorkville - (where the rich shop for handbags, and where hollywood likes to sip coffee during The Festival)
Rosedale - (Toronto's first suburb, super large expensive homes, very old, extremely confusing to navigate)
St. Jamestown - (highest population per density of anywhere I know, massive commie blocks in the park, known as a poor area yet is not entirely accurate)
Cabbagetown - (a nice part of town, old cottages and typical Toronto victorian.. nice retail strip too, not too gentrified)
St. Lawrence, York (the old town of) - (the oldest part of Toronto, a nice mix of new and old, residential, office, retail, and of course the St. Lawrence Market)
The Distillery District - (brand new conversion of a very old whisky distillery - is the largest 19th century industrial complex in NA, apparently - art galleries, restaurants, cafes and a brewery)

Some unique parts of downtown are identified simply by their street... these are typically streets with a cluster of restaurants or cafes, like Crescent street in Montreal...

Queen West - (Queen West can mean any part of the entire several mile length of Queen West, yet often refers to only the portion from University to Spadina, or sometimes as far as Bathurst)
King West - (restaurants and theatres)
Baldwin Street - (restaurants and cafes hidden just north of Dundas)
Elm Street - (a few restaurants, nothing too special)
Harbord - (not a busy street, yet there's enough to make it stand out... lovely place to live)
Bloor West - (my personal favourite... a good mix of everything that culminates with Honest Eds)
Church Street - (as I said: Gay! But more than just a street, it's a community that really extends through a good portion of the city)
the Esplanade - off of old York, very old, a few interesting restaurants)
and of course, Yonge street - (IMO, the most overrated, where all the tourists go, but really isn't nearly as nice as half the streets I mentioned above. Yonge starts as a dark skyscraper canyon, goes into trashy cheap t-shirt stores and the commercial glitz of Dundas Square, then continues in realitve mediocrity to Bloor. Interestingly enough, Yonge gets better the further you go North, where tourists rarely bother to keep walking)

One thing about Toronto, it's divided in many ways by East/West, with Yonge as it's axis. Many neighborhoods lie on either side throughout, but not to many lie right along the middle. Anything along Yonge is usually identified by it's cross street (the most commonly used: Yonge and Dundas, Yonge and Carlton, Yonge and Bloor, Yonge and St. Clair, and Yonge and Egg (Eglinton). The only spot where Yonge gets a name is NYCC - North York City Centre. There's Hoggs Hollow, but it's just southeast of Yonge/York Mills)


----------



## Elkhanan1

To _Downtown_ you can also add:

_*Little Portugal*_ (gentrifying)- just west of _Little Italy_

_*West Queen West*_ (as distinguished from _Queen West_; edgy, artsy but becoming less so with gentrification) - along Queen St W from Bathurst to ?

_*King West*_ (being restored, gentrified and intensely developed; I roll _Liberty Village_ into _King West_ but others may not) - along King St W, approx. from John to Niagara St, Front to Richmond St

_*Theatre District*_ - just south of the _Entertainment District_, along King St West, approx. from University Ave to John, King St W to Adelaide St

_*Discovery District*_ (new designation uniting U of T, the hospitals on University Ave and the gov't at Queen's Park) - centred on University Ave, from Dundas to College St, and College St, from Bay to St George St, give or take

_*Regent Park*_ (poor; undergoing urban renewal) - just south of _Cabbagetown_

_*Corktown*_ (rapidly gentrifying) - betw. _Regent Park_ and the _Distillery District_

_*West Don Lands*_ (in development) - from the Don River to _Corktown_ and the _Distillery District_, King St E / Queen St E (they merge) to Lakeshore Blvd / Gardiner Exp, give or take

I've even heard some people refer to the southwest corner of College and Spadina as the _Computer Ghetto_ 

Also, I've always called the central waterfront _Harbourfront_.

The notion of _Downtown_ continues to expand as the city grows and densifies. For me, _Downtown_ goes from Bloor / Church / Davenport / Dupont south to the lake and from the Don Valley west to...the western boundary's fuzzy...Strachan? I even think that what's considered _Downtown_ is gradually creeping north to St. Clair Ave between Avenue Rd, maybe even Bathurst St, and Mt. Pleasant.


----------



## ale26

Downtown is tiny, you could like walk it in 30 minutes


----------



## Taller Better

ale26 said:


> Downtown is tiny, you could like walk it in 30 minutes


Downtown is tiny and you could walk it in 30 minutes??! Are you thinking of just
the central business core at King and Bay? Downtown is in no way tiny.. and certainly not walkable in 30 minutes.



xzmattzx said:


> I enjoyed the pictures on page 30, especially ones around the lake. The Great Lakes in the Summer are really nice in my opinion. That dark teal color of the lakes makes them look so cool and refreshing.
> 
> I saw that you took one picture of that old Joy gas station. Did you end up taking any more?



I'm so glad you enjoyed those pictures... that was my very favourite day of the entire summer... I just
loved every minute of it, and have often thought back upon it. Can't wait for next summer now!!


----------



## isaidso

Would you consider pics beyond the city proper? To me, Toronto is the core, and beyond that, suburbia. They are so different, but perhaps, there are pockets of it that might fit in this thread. Port Credit? Scarborough, Mississauga, North York, Markham? They aren't my kind of places, but you might stumble on hidden gems. 

How about ravine shots? Old main streets in these satelite suburbs? Creeks and streams? Mississauga Road? Transit shots (rail, highway, water, air)? Industry shots? Ford? Pickering nuclear? Vaughn Mills? Perhaps even monster suburban subdivisions? Some may not interest you, but thought I'd suggest things that you might not have considered. They are a different side of the city and perhaps ugly and unappealing to 'city boys', but they are still very much part of what Toronto is.


----------



## Taller Better

But I am limited by the fact I don't drive... I can go within the subway system with my bike, and then branch out. I would do some older suburbs, but just couldn't bring myself to photograph new subdivisions and strip malls. I know for a fact I would break out in a rash...
I have some ravine shots scattered through my thread, and definitely some creek shots, but yes that is an excellent idea. I must go to David Balfour Park...


----------



## Elkhanan1

Maybe once I replace my digital cam I'll take pic's of

_Hoggs Hollow_;
Yonge St, from Yonge Blvd to Lawrence;
_Leaside_;
_Lawrence Park_;
_Moore Park_;
_Deer Park_;
Avenue Rd, from UCC to Bloor;
The Belt Line;
_South Hill _(_Forest Hill _ south of St. Clair, to Davenport /Dupont);
St. Clair W

...unless you beat me to it...hint, hint, hint 

Too many beautiful and interesting neighb's in Toronto :lol:


----------



## Taller Better

In some cases I have beaten you to it!  Have pics of some of those areas back in the thread somewhere. The further ones away are hard to reach without a car...  I look forward to exploring more of Royal York and Old Mills... both lovely areas.


----------



## monkeyronin

Taller said:


> The further ones away are hard to reach without a car...


All have subways or buses running through them (of those listed by Elkhanan, Leaside is the only one that isn't within a walkable distance from a subway station). Its hard to find an area in Toronto that isn't easily accessible by transit...

Loved the latest Chinatown set, by the way.


----------



## xzmattzx

algonquin said:


> I was ready to answer all of your questions, but oddly enough, all of those places don't really have names.
> 
> Dundas Square would simply be considered 'downtown'. Still downtown, but obviously not the Financial District.
> 
> The waterfront really doesn't have a name, though it can be identified by referring to Queens Quay, which is the name of the only east-west street between the Gardiner Expressway and the lake (Queens Quay also is a specific Quay, or pier, if you will, that is on the waterfront).
> 
> Even the area around Maple Leaf Gardens doesn't really have a name, but it is off of Church Street, which is 'main street' for Toronto's homosexual community. It lies just a block south of the most visible homosexual community. The other way to identify where MLG is is by naming the Yonge cross street, which is Carlton (Carlton east of Yonge, College west of Yonge).
> 
> Queens Park can mean either the legislature buildings, the park behind it, the circle surrounding it, or the immediate vicinity. University of Toronto borders it, and represents a huge chunk of downtown. City Hall, in my books, is part of the Financial District, though no major financial institutions lie north of Queen in that area.
> 
> Basically, everything that you mentioned is essentially 'downtown'. Even bloor street, though often referred to as uptown, is pretty much downtown. Distinct neighborhoods that are in or surround downtown are as follows (but not limited to):
> 
> Entertainment District - (Toronto's club area, with a mix of condos, retail, office space, some industry)
> Fashion District - (bascially part of the Entertainment district, but more centred on Spadina south of Queen)
> Cityplace (new) - (formerly a rail yard, to be a community of 10,000 neatly stacked in new towers)
> Queen West - (a street, yet so much more... Toronto's main art scene follows Queen for miles, is being gentrified and the arts keep moving west)
> Chinatown - (used to be a large Jewish area, is Toronto's largest Chinatown, there is another east of downtown and arguably one up near and in Markham)
> Kensington Market - (defies description, but I'll try: a maze of produce, meat, baked goods, clothes and pot, resembles what I imagine a market in south america to look like)
> Little Italy - (one of many Italian nabes in Toronto, slightly gentrified yet still has the authentic vibe, very nice part of town)
> University of Toronto - (a city within a city, incredible architecture)
> the Annex - (just residential, very large red-brick Victorian and Richardsonian - I think - very expensive)
> Yorkville - (where the rich shop for handbags, and where hollywood likes to sip coffee during The Festival)
> Rosedale - (Toronto's first suburb, super large expensive homes, very old, extremely confusing to navigate)
> St. Jamestown - (highest population per density of anywhere I know, massive commie blocks in the park, known as a poor area yet is not entirely accurate)
> Cabbagetown - (a nice part of town, old cottages and typical Toronto victorian.. nice retail strip too, not too gentrified)
> St. Lawrence, York (the old town of) - (the oldest part of Toronto, a nice mix of new and old, residential, office, retail, and of course the St. Lawrence Market)
> The Distillery District - (brand new conversion of a very old whisky distillery - is the largest 19th century industrial complex in NA, apparently - art galleries, restaurants, cafes and a brewery)
> 
> Some unique parts of downtown are identified simply by their street... these are typically streets with a cluster of restaurants or cafes, like Crescent street in Montreal...
> 
> Queen West - (Queen West can mean any part of the entire several mile length of Queen West, yet often refers to only the portion from University to Spadina, or sometimes as far as Bathurst)
> King West - (restaurants and theatres)
> Baldwin Street - (restaurants and cafes hidden just north of Dundas)
> Elm Street - (a few restaurants, nothing too special)
> Harbord - (not a busy street, yet there's enough to make it stand out... lovely place to live)
> Bloor West - (my personal favourite... a good mix of everything that culminates with Honest Eds)
> Church Street - (as I said: Gay! But more than just a street, it's a community that really extends through a good portion of the city)
> the Esplanade - off of old York, very old, a few interesting restaurants)
> and of course, Yonge street - (IMO, the most overrated, where all the tourists go, but really isn't nearly as nice as half the streets I mentioned above. Yonge starts as a dark skyscraper canyon, goes into trashy cheap t-shirt stores and the commercial glitz of Dundas Square, then continues in realitve mediocrity to Bloor. Interestingly enough, Yonge gets better the further you go North, where tourists rarely bother to keep walking)
> 
> One thing about Toronto, it's divided in many ways by East/West, with Yonge as it's axis. Many neighborhoods lie on either side throughout, but not to many lie right along the middle. Anything along Yonge is usually identified by it's cross street (the most commonly used: Yonge and Dundas, Yonge and Carlton, Yonge and Bloor, Yonge and St. Clair, and Yonge and Egg (Eglinton). The only spot where Yonge gets a name is NYCC - North York City Centre. There's Hoggs Hollow, but it's just southeast of Yonge/York Mills)





Elkhanan1 said:


> To _Downtown_ you can also add:
> 
> _*Little Portugal*_ (gentrifying)- just west of _Little Italy_
> 
> _*West Queen West*_ (as distinguished from _Queen West_; edgy, artsy but becoming less so with gentrification) - along Queen St W from Bathurst to ?
> 
> _*King West*_ (being restored, gentrified and intensely developed; I roll _Liberty Village_ into _King West_ but others may not) - along King St W, approx. from John to Niagara St, Front to Richmond St
> 
> _*Theatre District*_ - just south of the _Entertainment District_, along King St West, approx. from University Ave to John, King St W to Adelaide St
> 
> _*Discovery District*_ (new designation uniting U of T, the hospitals on University Ave and the gov't at Queen's Park) - centred on University Ave, from Dundas to College St, and College St, from Bay to St George St, give or take
> 
> _*Regent Park*_ (poor; undergoing urban renewal) - just south of _Cabbagetown_
> 
> _*Corktown*_ (rapidly gentrifying) - betw. _Regent Park_ and the _Distillery District_
> 
> _*West Don Lands*_ (in development) - from the Don River to _Corktown_ and the _Distillery District_, King St E / Queen St E (they merge) to Lakeshore Blvd / Gardiner Exp, give or take
> 
> I've even heard some people refer to the southwest corner of College and Spadina as the _Computer Ghetto_
> 
> Also, I've always called the central waterfront _Harbourfront_.
> 
> The notion of _Downtown_ continues to expand as the city grows and densifies. For me, _Downtown_ goes from Bloor / Church / Davenport / Dupont south to the lake and from the Don Valley west to...the western boundary's fuzzy...Strachan? I even think that what's considered _Downtown_ is gradually creeping north to St. Clair Ave between Avenue Rd, maybe even Bathurst St, and Mt. Pleasant.


Thanks for the information. I always think of just the commercial area as the downtown area, in Toronto's case, just the Financial District. I would never include places like DUndas Square or St. Lawrence as Downtown, even though I would consider them in the central core; ech of these areas in the central core would be a separate neighborhood to me, with different industries and characteristics.

Have any of you guys ever heard of the Garden District? When I was in Toronto in April, I was walking through the area around St. James Park, St. Michael's Cathedral, Church Street, etc. I asked someone what neighborhood it was, and he said that the neighborhood association had recently started calling it the "Garden District". Is tht what you guys call that area, or do you call it something else?

Can someone give me a map of these downtown neighborhoods? I'm not too familiar with my Toronto streets.


----------



## Taller Better

^^That area you heard was referred to as Garden District is actually part of Old Town, founded in 1793, where most of the oldest buildings in Toronto are. Downtown is not just the central business core.. there is a downtown, midtown and uptown in Toronto. The boundaries vary depending on who you talk to, but most people consider uptown to be around Yonge and Eglinton, and perhaps midtown as Yonge and St Clair. All the area from St Clair south to the lake is considered "downtown".


----------



## Taller Better

Pics, hot off the press, from last night and today. When I arrived home from Montreal, I took a few pictures at City Hall, of the tent installation to house this year's Toronto Fashion Week for Canadian clothing designers. Then today in late afternoon when the rain slowed down.. I went out to walk the dogs and took some neighbourhood photos....























































pictures now from my walk:



























































































the new National Ballet of Canada school:










and finally the residential quarters for the ballet students is almost completely renovated..right in the heart of the Church/Wellesley village:










and into the gay village:










Hallowe'en preparations are everywhere!! It is only one short week away.....














































more grocery stores with Autumn produce spilling out into the sidewalks...














































Hallowe'en decorations have started to go up.. these are street lights put up along Church Street:



















more pictures of Hallowe'en after it happens next week!!


----------



## Elkhanan1

Wow! Is it a better camera, better photography skills or both? Something's definitely improving with your pic's. Love the first shot of City Hall w/ the fashion tent and the shot up Monteith (spelling?)

Its funny how I always dread the end of summer but then thoroughly enjoy fall :|


----------



## isaidso

Taller said:


> But I am limited by the fact I don't drive... I can go within the subway system with my bike, and then branch out. I would do some older suburbs, but just couldn't bring myself to photograph new subdivisions and strip malls. I know for a fact I would break out in a rash...
> I have some ravine shots scattered through my thread, and definitely some creek shots, but yes that is an excellent idea. I must go to David Balfour Park...


Looks like someone needs to buy you a Land Rover. Strip malls and new subdivisions are a bit much, I'd admit. Hate them, but they sometimes make thought provoking material. Rashes aren't good though.

Fall is a great time for David Balfour. I find Toronto ravines to be this city's best natural feature, but they are overlooked somewhat. I almost expect apartment/real estate ads to boast: "Stunning ravine views" I suppose all the best spots are taken by residential areas, but often wondered if we'd one day develop some ravines in the same way that we plan to develop the waterfront. Would be spectacular having high pedestrian flow high streets abutting right next to a steep drop off.

We don't have the Chicago River, but we have this amazing topographical feature that not enough of us get to enjoy because they are tucked away from the major thoroughfares.


----------



## WinnipegPatriot

The nicest mac's (or any convenience store) I have ever seen...cool!!!


----------



## xzmattzx

Taller said:


> ^^That area you heard was referred to as Garden District is actually part of Old Town, founded in 1793, where most of the oldest buildings in Toronto are. Downtown is not just the central business core.. there is a downtown, midtown and uptown in Toronto. The boundaries vary depending on who you talk to, but most people consider uptown to be around Yonge and Eglinton, and perhaps midtown as Yonge and St Clair. All the area from St Clair south to the lake is considered "downtown".


Is Old Town another section of the city that has multiple neighborhoods, like Downtown? Wouldn't St. Lawrence fall into the Old Town area?


----------



## Deanb

looks fantastic! i neeeeeeeed rain & cold days!!


----------



## filmmakerYYZ

The only place I've ever seen the "Garden District" mentioned is on Wikipedia... I guess maybe it exists, but I'm not sure it's much more than a paper organization... It was first recognized in 2001 by Mel Lastman - before that it was the Toronto East Downtown Resident's Association...

Their website doesn't have much on it other than railing against the poor, Miller and a letter from two ex-Board members tabling a motion of non-confidence in the present Board and asking them for all the organization's money back!

They've even tried to include neighbourhoods like McGill-Granby, that have had associations since the 70's... and which have more in common with Church and Wellesley than Regent Park and Moss Park... :weird:


----------



## gappa

Toronto looks beautiful in Autumn, the colours are overloading my brain!

Halloween looks like fun. We don't celebrate it down here in the Kingdom of Oz except for the occasional fancy-dress party. You'll have to fill me in on all the spooky goings on.


----------



## ycats

Hi, I'm new here and have lots of Toronto pictures I'd like topost but cant figue it out. So what do I do? Thanks


----------



## Goku

Great pics TB, TO does look great in Fall

hey, ycats , welcome to SSC
to post pics here, first u have to upload the pictures into a photo sharing website like (photobucket) then paste the link like this







.


----------



## Taller Better

ycats said:


> Hi, I'm new here and have lots of Toronto pictures I'd like topost but cant figue it out. So what do I do? Thanks


Hey there, welcome! I'll tell you how to download pics, but I will also ask a favour... make a new thread, or post them in a number of communal threads, like 
ones in the Canada forum, or the Toronto forum.. I am trying to keep this thread just for my new pictures, so it doesn't confuse people! Thanks! It is easy to start a new thread. Anyhow, go to www.photobucket.com and set up a free account, or www.imageshack.com. They will have the option to download your pictures, then do as Goku suggested, and cut and paste the link for forums, with 







. Easy to do!



gappa said:


> Toronto looks beautiful in Autumn, the colours are overloading my brain!
> 
> Halloween looks like fun. We don't celebrate it down here in the Kingdom of Oz except for the occasional fancy-dress party. You'll have to fill me in on all the spooky goings on.


In theory it is for children, as they go from door to door collecting candy, but adults (especially gay ones) love to party too. Church Street in the gay village completely shuts down for a street party. I will be there after work on Wednesday to take photos!!



xzmattzx said:


> Is Old Town another section of the city that has multiple neighborhoods, like Downtown? Wouldn't St. Lawrence fall into the Old Town area?


Yes, St Lawrence definitely falls within Old Town. In fact, most locals would refer to the area as St Lawrence rather than Old Town, and in fact most locals don't really know much about the history of the city, or the older buildings down there! 



Elkhanan1 said:


> Wow! Is it a better camera, better photography skills or both? Something's definitely improving with your pic's. Love the first shot of City Hall w/ the fashion tent and the shot up Monteith (spelling?) :|



thanks for the compliment! I think the answer is, "a bit of both". I was new to photography when I joined SSC, and I have gone through three cameras since then. The one I have now is a very good
SLR so the picture quality is much better than my earlier attempts. I have had this one since late Spring and it has taken a while to get used to all the fancy schmancy options. I still only know a fraction of them all as there are thousands of things.

I am hopeful I will be able to photograph my next set tomorrow.. here is a teaser. I have been waiting for the full moon to do this photography shoot.. during sunlight hours of the afternoon.* I know it is an obscure concept, but can anyone imagine something that requires a full moon to be at its best to photograph?*


----------



## ycats

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ycats

...............................................


----------



## LordMandeep

Jarvis is a very nice street actually. It is lined with mid rises and in some parts trees.

Or maybe it is just much so better then Queen and Dundas street east??


----------



## Taller Better

Nice pics, Ycats! But as I was asking on the last page, I am trying to keep this photothread just for my new photos so as not to confuse people. Here are some great communal picture threads to post in:
Canada forums
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=330065&page=10

Toronto forums:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=143407&page=100

or if you have enough pictures, start a new photothread in this section! Thanks!


@Lord Mandeep
Jarvis is certainly an up and coming street, especially with the new National Ballet School,
but the area is still a bit rundown. Bit by bit it is coming back to its former glory. 100 years ago
it was a very posh address!


----------



## joethelion

TB - Utterly superb pics of these theatres!! One of my passions, just love old theatres! Incredible interiors and your usual excellent eye make these some of my favourites (of many, many!!) in your thread. Thank you so much for sharing these!!


----------



## Jaborandi

Yikes TB - the theatre tour has been absolutley amazing. If you do get to The Princess Of Wales Theatre, be sure to check out the sink in the men's bog - one of the best in the city.

Ah, Massey Hall - I saw Siouxsie And The Banshees there about a hundred years ago. What an uphill battle that was!

Thanks


----------



## Taller Better

LOL! I am trying to figure out how to get permission to go in and photograph The Canon, and if that works, maybe I will kill two birds with one stone and ask about the Princess of Wales, too!! I remember seeing bands like Erasure at Massey Hall!! Lots of fun! My next phototour here is going to be of my trip last weekend to the Royal Winter Fair! I just have to organize the pictures...


----------



## gappa

Thanks alot for that TB. As someone who occasionally dabbles in the theatre themselves, this tour was much appreciated. It's interesting to note that Toronto's theatres were built at a latter date to Melbourne's. I guess this has to do with the gold rush that gave a real impetus to construction in Melb in the late 19th century, whilst Toronto grew at a more 'normal' pace.

Great set once again!


----------



## Taller Better

^^ I would love to see some of those old theatres in Melbourne if you ever get a chance to snap a few pics, gappa! (hint hint!!!). You will be interested to hear that there is a link to Canada with Australia's theatre history. Just this past summer, our Prime Minister gave the people of Australia a crudely printed little sheet that acted as a playbill for an amateur theatrical production in Sydney that was the first performed in Australia!! It was sitting tucked away in a book in a library somewhere in Canada. I suppose amateur theatre started here shortly after settlement by Europeans in the late 1700's as well, but an actual purpose built theatre was not built here til 1848, and was called the "Royal Lyceum Theatre", but it burned to the ground in 1874 (I have no picture of it). St Lawrence Hall (1850) also was used for performances but the rooms were small and used for many purposes (being a town hall):










this past Spring I saw some lovely performances of works at the St Lawrence that were contemporary to that time:



















as it stands Massey Hall is the oldest (built in 1894 it is not beautiful, but is still a marvelous place to catch a concert due to excellent site lines and an intimacy with the stage), and followed by The Royal Alexandra which celebrated its 100th anniversary this past summer. For anyone just joining this thread for the first time, here is the link back to those pictures:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=334362&page=37


----------



## xzmattzx

I went through the first 3 pages so far. Only 43 pages to go to see the entire thread. Actually, around 40 left, since I've seen the last few pages as well.


----------



## Taller Better

LOL! That is amazing, xzmattzx! A lot of the original pix I posted were with a pretty crappy Olympus point and shoot, but I had a lot of fun nosing about with it! I can't tell you how much better I know my own city now after doing this picture thread. You really _learn_ about your city when you photograph it!! :cheers:


----------



## Jaborandi

Taller said:


> LOL! That is amazing, xzmattzx! A lot of the original pix I posted were with a pretty crappy Olympus point and shoot, but I had a lot of fun nosing about with it! I can't tell you how much better I know my own city now after doing this picture thread. You really _learn_ about your city when you photograph it!! :cheers:


You've helped us all to learn a lot more about our city. I went through the entire thread a couple of months ago and it was like taking a holiday.

As for Melbourne Theatres, maybe gappa could take some pix of the beautiful old theatre across from the government buildings. I forget the name but it's a real treat.


----------



## gappa

^^ That's the Princess theatre, and she sure is a beaut! 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=16343251#post16343251

On the issue of the playbill handed to the Australian people by your oh so generous Optimus Prime Minister, it is in fact the earliest (known) surviving printed document from Australia at around 220 years old!


----------



## xzmattzx

Taller said:


> LOL! That is amazing, xzmattzx! A lot of the original pix I posted were with a pretty crappy Olympus point and shoot, but I had a lot of fun nosing about with it! I can't tell you how much better I know my own city now after doing this picture thread. You really _learn_ about your city when you photograph it!! :cheers:


I agree. I knew a lot about Delaware, since I have almost always lived here and picked up on the nuances and "the way things are" from and early age, and I also knew a lot because I like history. Nevertheless, taking pictures of all sorts of places makes you more aware of the nice things. This is especially true for Delaware, which gets ripped not only by outsiders but locals for being small, boring, and not having much to brag about. My my thread, it's only been compliments, and the Delawareans expressed pride for their state, instead of belittling it. Pictures can do a lot.


----------



## Taller Better

I've visited your Delaware thread and it is beautiful! Made me want to go and visit it! definitely keep up the good work! :cheers:


----------



## isaidso

I usually don't comment, but I check this thread every day. I'm sure there are alot of fans out there. Just wanted to say thank you. Off topic: is Delaware a French truncation? 'De la ware'


----------



## Taller Better

isaidso said:


> I usually don't comment, but I check this thread every day. I'm sure there are alot of fans out there. Just wanted to say thank you. Off topic: is Delaware a French truncation? 'De la ware'


I had to Wikipedia it as I did not know myself, but your guess is very close!! 'Twas named for Thomas West, 3rd Baron De La Warr (1577–1618). Thanks for checking my thread and thanks for the nice comment! Nice to know people do look at them, as sometimes I wonder if anyone does! :lol: :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx

You'll have to show me around Toronto sometime, TB.



isaidso said:


> I usually don't comment, but I check this thread every day. I'm sure there are alot of fans out there. Just wanted to say thank you. Off topic: is Delaware a French truncation? 'De la ware'





Taller said:


> I had to Wikipedia it as I did not know myself, but your guess is very close!! 'Twas named for Thomas West, 3rd Baron De La Warr (1577–1618). Thanks for checking my thread and thanks for the nice comment! Nice to know people do look at them, as sometimes I wonder if anyone does! :lol: :cheers:


Yes, Delaware was named after Lord De La Warr. De La Warr was British, though.


----------



## Taller Better

xzmattzx said:


> You'll have to show me around Toronto sometime, TB..


Would be an honour! :cheers:


----------



## Mesh22

Peel back the layers and you find Toronto to be quite English and quaint behind it's brash exterior. 

I think any Melburnian would feel right at home in TO. Taller, Better.. you are right, there is something similar. I think it would be worthy of a sister city relationship or something as corny!

:cheers:


----------



## isaidso

Surprisingly, Toronto doesn't have a sister city in Australia. Melbourne would be a perfect coupling.


----------



## Jackhammer

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Massey_Hall








[/QUOTE]


Not a looker, but the sound is exceptional. I like that atmosphere in there as well. Definitely a unique theatre.


P.S. Great pics.


----------



## Taller Better

I always get excited when I hear a favourite group of mine is going to be performing at Massey.. it is pretty grim "Victorian Reform School" inside, but the sight lines are amazing... and you are so close to the group! Acoustics are wonderful, too. I just wish they had spent a bit more money on the aesthetics of the design. 


@ Mesh, I agree with you. Toronto's roots as a British Colonial city are unmistakeable. An unobservant visitor might assume the Victorian building styles are the same as those in American cities, but they most definitely are not. After the American Revolution, it was considered in bad form to use British Victorian styles in buildings south of the border, so American versions were created. Right off the bat, the moment the Revolution was over, "Georgian" style was shunned for about a century, til it eventually came back by popular demand under the euphemistic title of "Colonial" style! Here in Toronto the more British influence the building design, the happier everyone was! 

@isaidso.. what a brilliant idea. To my eye Melbourne and Toronto would make superb sister cities! :cheers:


----------



## isaidso

Massey Hall is grim. I never noticed it before because I like what it looks like. It evokes a feeling of permanence, has loads of character, and you stand there intrigued at what might be inside. Other buildings can be so plain in comparison.


----------



## Jaborandi

It is such a shame that the carvings were removed from the top of the building - I wonder why?


----------



## vancouverite/to'er

I love Massey Hall!! There some pretty freaky looking victorian warehouse style buildings around that area too- I hope they haven't been demolished!!


----------



## xzmattzx

I'm now on page 9. I loved the pictures of the Toronto Islands and the Summer pictures in general so far.

I can't wait to see Toronto again this Summer. I think the neighborhoods I want to visit this time are Corktown, The Beaches, and the Toronto Islands. I'd like to make a quick walk through the Financial District as well since I think it's one of the nicer downtowns I've been in.


----------



## xzmattzx

I've gone through the first 16 pages now. The Fall, Christmas, and snow pictures are nice.

They do the same gingerbread house projection on the Philadelphia City Hall as they do with the Toronto Old City Hall on page 15. I'll have to take some pictures this year.


----------



## Taller Better

Wow! I am so happy you are enjoying the pix, xzmattzx! Soon will be time to take new Christmas pictures! This year I have an "in" on a better vantage point to take photos of city hall, and I have a better camera, so expect better results this time round! 
If you are referring to the Toronto Islands pictures I think you are, I really enjoyed that day out and remember it fondly. You absolutely must visit the Toronto Islands, and The Beach neighbourhood next visit!


----------



## ale26

I was at the Eatons Centre Yesterday and they already decorated it for christmas, its so beatiful...they have santa and the reindeers and big stars and trees suspended from the galleria..Amazing!!

Take some pics there!!!


----------



## xzmattzx

I've now gone through the first 22 pages. I'm almost halfway.

Some comments/questions:

~Ben Franklin was never a President. (Page 19 or 20)

~I liked your pictures of St. Michael's Cathedral and the McKenzie House. I remember walking around that area and I thought that Bond Street was a really nice street. (Page 22)

~Is Scarborough a suburb or part of the city of Toronto? I was under the impression that it is in Toronto. What places are in Toronto and what places are not (Etobicoke, York, and whatever)? (Page 22)


----------



## Elkhanan1

Double post.


----------



## Elkhanan1

^^ In 1998, the provincial government amalgamated the City of Toronto with Scarborough, Etobicoke, York, East York and North York forming what locals affectionately (or un-affectionately) refer to as the 'Megacity.'


----------



## xzmattzx

I am now on to page 26. I enjoyed your pictures on page 25; these are areas that I walked through back in April.

I have asked this before, but I'm still not sure about it. You mentioned the area around St. Lawrence Hall and St. James Church as "Old Toronto" and "Old Town", yet someone told me that that area was called "the Garden District" when I was up there. Which do people use more? Also, isn't the area around the Flatiron building known as "St. Lawrence"?


----------



## Taller Better

Personally, I had never heard of the term "Garden District" til you brought it up before... it appears to be something new. The decorative street signs say "Old Town 1793". St Lawrence Market/Flatiron is in Old Town, and that area is normally called "St Lawrence" by the general public. Thanks for reminding me that old Ben Franklin was never a President! He had such a colourful history. Did you know he used to write anonymous letters to the paper encouraging progressive change, and signed them under a nomme de plume? As you go through my old pages, you will see some repetition, as I photographed the same area more than once, either with my newer cameras, or in a different season.

I have so many pictures to post from the past couple of weeks that I hardly know where to start organizing them. I guess first I will post some Autumn Colour photos as they are current... yesterday was a gorgeous mild late Fall day, and I took full advantage of it. These pictures are for Dean, who requested more "Autumn Colour Pictures"! 



















Some pictures around Allan Gardens:





































The old Victorian conservatory:














































This cheeky squirrel simply would not believe me that I had no treats for him, and climbed right up on my bike:










On Jarvis Street, leaves of gold:










and just wandering around my neighbourhood, the streets are a riot of colour:



















Pictures of the foliage from higher up:










toward the lake:










the patchwork quilt of Autumn:



















this isn't a great year for "reds" in the trees... first it was an incredibly dry summer, and we had no early cold snap to turn the trees vibrant colours. But never-the-less they are still breathtaking!!


----------



## Marco Polo

Wonderful - thanks for sharing


----------



## Nightsky

Toronto really must be one of the greatest cities in the world! Few cities have so much diversity; skyscrapers, highways, beaches, islands, townhouses, chinatown, entertainment districts...it is a pity that so many judge Toronto just from downtown.
I wouldn't mind living in Toronto some day. However, I must ask if anyone have pictures of the citys bad areas and slums? Because all cities have its bad areas...


----------



## Deanb

greg u're a darling... beautiful colors! thanks


----------



## SpatulaCity

Great shots... especially the first of the set. The one of the conservatory is great as well (it's actually more Edwardian than Victorian).

I took some photos of Cabbagetown today. I'll put a thread together soon.


----------



## Taller Better

Nightsky said:


> Toronto really must be one of the greatest cities in the world! Few cities have so much diversity; skyscrapers, highways, beaches, islands, townhouses, chinatown, entertainment districts...it is a pity that so many judge Toronto just from downtown.
> I wouldn't mind living in Toronto some day. However, I must ask if anyone have pictures of the citys bad areas and slums? Because all cities have its bad areas...


I suppose that is something to put onto my "to do" list.. to photograph a poorer areas of town. Toronto does not have slums, thank goodness, but there are areas that are poorer. No deserted or burned out buildings, but there are some low end housing and run down areas. I, too, like those types of pictures.


Spatula, you are right.. the Palm House was built in 1909/10. Previous buildings housed the horticultural affairs, and the park was opened in 1858 as 
the Botanical Gardens.

Glad you people are enjoying the pix! Thanks for leaving messages! I appreciate the feedback.. :cheers:


----------



## gappa

Simply stunning! 

I remember when I first went to Toronto and went for a walk in the park and saw a squirrel, I started pointing and carrying on telling everyone to look; they must have thought I was mad! It's possums that are our resident friendly critters here in Melbourne, their only real difference to squirrels (apart from being marsupials) being their nocturnal habits.










(Sorry for posting in your thread TB. Please carry on the good work.)


----------



## Taller Better

Weirdly, I think there are possums here.. but not very many. They have started to come up from the Southern States, I believe.... the same as raccoons did. Squirrels sleep at night, so my dogs would love having some possums to chase!!! 
Raccoons you must be very careful of, as they have been known to attack dogs (not my photo, not my dog):


----------



## Elkhanan1

Great pics, Taller B! BTW, I always wanted to know, whats the difference between a possum and an _opossum_? I doubt we have possums in Canada as I'm not aware of any mansupial creatures here. Its probably opossums. I may have just answered my own question.


----------



## Elkhanan1

Double post.


----------



## Taller Better

Elkhanan1 said:


> Great pics, Taller B! BTW, I always wanted to know, whats the difference between a possum and an _opossum_? I doubt we have possums in Canada as I'm not aware of any mansupial creatures here. Its probably opossums. I may have just answered my own question.


In North America, Possums and Oppossums are the same thing- the name comes from the Algonquin word wapathemwa, or "apasum". What are called "Possums" in Australia are also marsupials, but different ones. They live on the coast of BC, but probably not in Toronto. I think our winters get too cold, but they are cute little critters!


----------



## Jaborandi

On Jarvis Street, leaves of gold:










and just wandering around my neighbourhood, the streets are a riot of colour:











Isn't fall grand! Your photos conjur up that wonderful smell of autumn. Another set of fantastic photos TB. Thanks


----------



## Elkhanan1

Gorgeous pic's.  And who knew there were marsupials in Canada!


----------



## xzmattzx

I've gone through the first 28 pages now. I'm over halfway there.

You pictures have convinced me to start photographing the interiors of some places in Wilmington. I've done it once or twice; I know I did it in St. Anthony's RC Church, the centerpiece of our Little Italy neighborhood, but I think that's it. I have been putting together my pictures the area around Market Street, which is the next up-and-coming area in Wilmington. I never felt like the future thread was complete, though, because there is a huge mural in one of the bank buildings done by N.C. Wyeth, and I felt it was important to take a picture of that before posting the thread. I'm glad I waited on posting the pictures, because your pictures have shown that interior photos can really add to a photo tour. I plan on taking some interior pictures of the Grand Opera House as well, which is just a few doors down from the aforementioned bank building.


----------



## zerokarma

excellent pics


----------



## xzmattzx

Bump, I've seen the first 35 pages. I'm really getting there now. I enjoyed the pictures on pages 33 to 35, since I recognize many of those areas from my visit.

I saw your comment in my "Construction photos" thread. I have so many photos showing the chronological growth of these places as they're built, that I had to split it up into two sections: one for the Riverfront area, which are the pictures you saw, and one for Center City and surrounding areas, which I have not made a thread for yet. I'm going to be updating my signature and putting new links in there, since my trip to Tampa was over a year ago now, so all of my Delaware threads will be linked later on.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Well, you are doing an excellent job, so keep it up!! 
Today I will post a few pictures I took a week or so ago at the Royal Winter 
Agricultural Fair. Held annually since 1922, this is the largest indoor agricultural fair 
in the world; it is purely agricultural, with no midway. The "Royal", as we call it, has 
a long and prestigious history amongst agricultural fairs, and draws exhibitors or competitors from up to 60 countries. 
First, I approach the Princes' Gates on my bicycle. The Princes' Gates were built in 1927, and are kind of Toronto's version of the Brandenburg Gates in Berlin. Apologies to out of towners if I seem to post a lot of pictures of them today, but it was a good opportunity for me to get some new and striking photos of our much beloved gates, so please indulge me!  They were built in the Beaux-Arts style, and reflect the exuberiance and confidence of the nation at that time... they are a monument to both Confederation and to the future of Canada. They were officially opened by Edward, Prince of Wales, in 1927. So, sit back, let me do the cycling, and enjoy the little tour!! :cheers:



















"Winged Victory" stands atop the gates, and in her outstretched hand she holds the hero's crown... in her left hand she holds a Maple Leaf to symbolize our nation and she is guarded by Sea Horses swimming in the waves. Many of the symbols on the gate represent Ontario's rich agricultural past.. a cornucopia, a bee-hive, and a sheaf of grain. There is also a man with drawings on his lap and a cogged wheel under his hand, that represents industry and manufacturing. 














































The sweeping piazza on the East side of the gates was just redesigned this past year...after an international design competition. The winning design was built by a co-effort of a Milan and a Toronto design firms and represents the shared culture and friendship between the two countries:










Ontario's Coat of Arms adorns the ends of the curved walls. 



















another view of the sweeping piazza:










much of the architecture on the grounds of the Canadian National Exhibition was built in the Art Deco style of the 20's. Here, we ride past the beautiful Automotive Pavilion:



















soon we reach the Exhibition Hall where the Fair is now held every year:










I will continue in a separate entry with what lies inside the Hall!!


----------



## Taller Better

The interior reminds me a bit of one of our airport terminals:










we enter the Exhibition Hall, where hundreds of exhibitors and vendors have set up kiosks:










You can buy just about anything amongst the vendors, including formal equestrian outfits:




























Statues ring the hall.. they once perched upon the roof of the original pavilion. 










Animals are the Stars of the day. There are three day old chicks:










the arena where the horse shows and other entertainment occurs. On the day I visited, it was the judging of the big horses. I am not sure if the ones I saw were Clydesdales, Percherons, or Belgians, but they were incredibly beautiful and proud animals:



















this fellow had the audacity to actually burst out in laughter at me!! I call that uncommonly rude!!




















Good old-fashioned Square Dancing, which I had not seen in donkey's years:



















my favourite type of cow.. the delicate Jersey!










and I assume this is a Holstein, prized for their prolific milk output:










the most marvelous thing about this fair is that it introduces city children to the animals and plants that provide the food they may eat. To me it is shocking how disconnected modern society is with what they eat... most haven't a clue where or what their food came from. This can lead to a disrespect and wholesale disrespect of the roots of the food chain, and those farmers who provide our food:










Charlotte would approve of this scene:










some butter sculptures entered into the competition represent these pigs!!



















ok, I'll break this into one more entry. Stay tuned!


----------



## Taller Better

Industrious honey bees at work:










Prize winning sheared sheepskins:










displays of our grain crops:










there is beauty in Nature, is there not?




























and finally at the end of the day, I wearily mounted my trusty bike, and headed home... once more through the Princes' Gates.. 





































Thanks for joining me on this little outing! :cheers:


----------



## Canuck514

Thanks for the pics, TB. I noticed in a picture of the square-dancing that you can see the girls ass! Haha!

Also, is that guys name on the bushel of wheat actually Nelson *Gayman*?

And you're right - the farmers deserve more respect for how much they provide us!


----------



## gappa

Amazing! I'm glad that you captured something close to my heart. As a (soon to be ex) dairy farmer I love it when city folk actually appreciate what goes in to their meals every day. It's true that modern western society is getting more and more disconnected from the reality of....welll....living! We are all a part of nature, even those of us in the biggest cities, we rely on it to survive so look after it guys!

Thanks for that amazing tour TB, I'll post some photos of my girls in my gappa's gambols thread soon. We've mainly got Jersies, so you should love them.


----------



## Taller Better

Hey gappa... I remembered your rural roots, and was waiting for your reaction to this entry! 
I grew up on a dairy farm, too, so would love to see your pix!! 




Canuck514 said:


> Thanks for the pics, TB. I noticed in a picture of the square-dancing that you can see the girls ass! Haha!
> 
> Also, is that guys name on the bushel of wheat actually Nelson *Gayman*?
> 
> And you're right - the farmers deserve more respect for how much they provide us!



I must say you have a very sharp eye!!!
would be hell growing up with Gayman as your name....


----------



## gappa

Taller said:


> I must say you have a very sharp eye!!!
> would be hell growing up with Gayman as your name....


What about Gaylord? What about Richard Gaylord?


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures as usual. I was actually looking at your pictures of the CNE earlier today, and of your miscellaneous airport terminal pictures, so I know exactly what you're talking about, even though I don't live up there. Also the CNE is familiar to me, and I have been there many times as a kid. It is actually the only place where I've ever gotten lost.

I stopped by our Opera House down here to take pictures of the interior (and, to pick up tickets for an Irish/Scottish/Welsh/British military concert that I am giving to my mom for Christmas). I need to schedule a tour in order to have permission to take lots of pictures, so I'll be scheduling that some time soon.

Also, I stopped by the Wilmington Savings Fund Society main branch a couple doors down. WSFS built a new skyscraper last year, and so their old headquarters, a typical mighty stone building, will be converted into a boutique hotel. Unfortunately, I am too late to take a picture of the huge mural that I had mentioed earlier, titled "Apotheosis Of The Family". The building is already gutted, and they are getting ready to take down the mural for storage until a new location in Wilmington is found. The painting is said to be the largest of its kind in a public building in the U.S., so there's a real effort to keep this part of the city's heritage going.

Picture of the mural
Another picture
An article from last month stating that the mural won't be moved to Maine
A 1998 article with some history of the painting

Of course, the reason that I am mentioning all of this is because you have shown me that there is much more to take pictures of than streetscapes. But enough about Wilmington. Back to discussing your great city of Toronto.



Canuck514 said:


> Thanks for the pics, TB. I noticed in a picture of the square-dancing that you can see the girls ass! Haha!


I noticed that as well. I'm glad that the woman looks pretty young. I think I woud throw up if it was someone older, like the woman on the right.


----------



## Quall

Awesome shots! :happy:


----------



## Elkhanan1

Beautiful! Thank you, Taller, Better.:applause:


----------



## Taller Better

I'm so happy you enjoyed them!!  Many more to come... I have to organize the pictures I took of some beautiful Christmas windows!


----------



## Taller Better

Pics from tonight in the rain, on my street, Church Street in the gay village!





































You can invent your own PhotoShop by spinning the camera as you take a picture!! LOL!


----------



## Elkhanan1

Taller, Better, Did you catch the polar bears in the Yonge St median just below College? They wanted me to ask you to take their picture.


----------



## isaidso

They look great, but are they really going to leave those pedestals looking like that? They did such a great job on those bears and then they mess it up by leaving large metal frames? At the very least they should have camouflaged it to look like an iceberg.


----------



## Taller Better

Yes!! I am preparing a veritable plethora of them!! !


----------



## Taller Better

These are just a bit of filler.. we had a lovely fluffy snow last night, that is now a big mushy mess as it turned to rain this afternoon. Anyhow, some pictures of what it has been like in the last 19 hours:














































I stopped into a cafe on my street (Church Street) for a delicious cup of hot chocolate, and was very pleased to see some posters up.. I am a HUGE fan of Polish poster art and these are very good examples!!! 



















then back onto the street... Jarvis Street:



















this is where I am headed back now for a delicious big ribeye steak dinner!! JUICY!!




























Jarvis Street, 100 years ago, was a very smart town address, and housed many of Toronto's toniest citizens.


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures as usual. We were supposed to get snow down here overnight, but it never happened. We did get the rain, though, during the day today. That's Delaware weather for you.

Anyways, it is nice to see snow with the Christmas decorations. Christmas just is better with snow. After all, our visions of a wonderful Christmas include caroling out in the snow, coming across friends as you walk along the sidewalk on a cold snowy night, warm fires and houses with a cold snowy night outside, Santa swooping down and landing on rooftops of a snowed-over little town, and so on. Unfortunately, we get snow in Delaware before or for Christmas maybe once every 10 years. So, pictures like this really help get me into the Christmas spirit. Also, since Christmas is my favorite holiday, getting the full Christmas experience through pictures like these makes the season even better.


----------



## Tuscani01

TB, Have you ever eaten at that Turkish place?

Some friends took me one day and it was AMAZING.


----------



## Elkhanan1

T,B, what's the place with the posters where you had your hot chocolate? BTW, glad you kept the PetroCanada gas-station out of frame in that pic of the Keg mansion.


----------



## Delirium

ah winter's arrived :happy:!


----------



## Taller Better

Elkhanan1 said:


> T,B, what's the place with the posters where you had your hot chocolate? BTW, glad you kept the PetroCanada gas-station out of frame in that pic of the Keg mansion.


I sometimes wish Photoshop had the ability to erase monstrosities like that Petro Canada station! If that were the case I would make it vanish and replace it with a small park! One time I did that with that ghastly Car Park sign and parking lot beside Bistro 990!! :lol: My dinner there last night was superb, by the way. The cafe is, I think, called The Croissant Tree, and is around Charles and Church St. Nice place and great hot chocolate!



Tuscani01 said:


> TB, Have you ever eaten at that Turkish place?
> 
> Some friends took me one day and it was AMAZING.


Yes I have, quite a few times. It is very good. I was disappointed when they stopped doing shish kebabs, though... they are my favourite! 

Hi Helium! Oh yeah... Old Man Winter made his arrival.


----------



## Marcanadian

I love those night time shots. The snow makes for a great capture.


----------



## Ashok

I know winter are cold and wet and yucky, but there is something about it that is just great! You picture further shows this. Great work!


----------



## Delirium

Taller said:


> Hi Helium! Oh yeah... Old Man Winter made his arrival.


do i detect a little sadness in that the warmer weather is gone? et: :hug: (i say this, as all of my canadian relatives seem to despise the winter... :shifty

i do wish we had notable seasons over here (although not too notable, i hear it gets very hot and humid over on your side :tongue2, it sort of gives you something to look forward to throughout the year 

great pics as always! kay: (nearly a 1000 posts on this thread too )


----------



## Ziggy

Nice pics! Good to see the snow!


----------



## xzmattzx

Any pictures coming soon?


----------



## Marco Polo

The night shots are very moody and mysterious. Nice!! Thanks.


----------



## TheCharioteer

Great pictures! The shot of Jarvis at Carlton (with the church) reminded me of that classic photograph by Steichen of the Flatiron Building circa 1900.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks Charioteer! You have put your finger on it... it sort of reminded me of an old photo, too, and was my favourite shot of the day.... there was a light rain that evening, and it caused a misty effect. I've got enough photos for another entry now, but must go through them all, edit them, and then upload them. Hopefully by next weekend. This theme will be Christmas windows and lights!!


----------



## Overground

Awesome like usual! I never get tired of looking at your street...it's so cool. I love how snow gives off that weird light that we don't get to see that often here. I really need to buy myself a camera for X-mas and start shooting some photos like this...I'm getting jealous


----------



## PerthCity

This is such a great thread. I've been harsh on Toronto in the past, but it is becoming one of my favourite world cities. Once you go past the standard views of the CN tower, the city looks very pleasant and seems to have retained much of its heritage. The last set of photos with the snow and Christmas lights are beautiful! Same too with the autumn colour pics. 

:cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx

Post #1,000!


----------



## xzmattzx

By the way, TB, your thread has now inspired me to create my own urban photo blog, on top of continuing my "Daily Delaware Photo" thread. I plan on doing my thread just like you do with this one: post a group of pictures every once in a while. I will be using pictures from all of my travels.

Response #1,000!


----------



## gappa

You lucky bastards get snow! I wish it snowed here in Melb, if only a little bit.

Keep up the good work TB.


----------



## Jaborandi

gappa said:


> Please; I'll pay you with Cherry Ripes.


Hey TB, take gappa up on it. Cherry Ripes are possibly the best chocolate bar ever concocted - cherry, chocolate and coconut - hmmmm


----------



## Taller Better

Jaborandi said:


> Hey TB, take gappa up on it. Cherry Ripes are possibly the best chocolate bar ever concocted - cherry, chocolate and coconut - hmmmm


I know! I can't understand why they are not for sale everywhere. A friend from Brisbane occasionally brings me a shipment!! 
Merry Christmas to all!! :cheers:


----------



## Obscene

i love the type of houses that "Kenny" and "Spenny" lives in.


----------



## xzmattzx

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks and hoping you had an amazing Christmas too! Pics from tonight (Boxing Day) downtown at City Hall:





































The ever popular skating rink:


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures, as usual. The city hall area is pretty nice, een though your City Hall looks kind of ugly with that aluminum siding on one side of both towers.

Is Boxing Day a big day in Canada? My family makes sure to leave little gift cards or small amounts of cash for the garbage men, mail men, and so on on today, but I don't think it's a big custom around here.


----------



## Elkhanan1

^^That's not aluminium siding on City Hall. It's textured concrete. As for Boxing Day, it's pretty big though less so than in the past, as sales now start before Christmas and extend far beyond into 'Boxing Week' and even 'Boxing Month.'


----------



## Taller Better

xzmattzx said:


> Great pictures, as usual. The city hall area is pretty nice, een though your City Hall looks kind of ugly with that aluminum siding on one side of both towers.
> 
> Is Boxing Day a big day in Canada? My family makes sure to leave little gift cards or small amounts of cash for the garbage men, mail men, and so on on today, but I don't think it's a big custom around here.



Aluminum siding? Nay.. no aluminum siding.. it is vertically textured concrete. Viljo Revell, a Finnish architect, was the winner of an International design contest for the new City Hall, in 1957. The strikingly futuristic City Hall was an instant hit, and has been a much loved feature of the city ever since! 





































Boxing Day is a holiday across Canada and is a very big shopping day!

ps Elk! Just noticed your answer..


----------



## Rumors

Amazing as usual are you back? ^^


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks Rumors! No... just popped by to add some pix, but still taking a little break from the threads!


----------



## Deanb

hey gregg! hope u had a great Xmas!

great shots


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks Dean and everyone else! Had a great Christmas!!! 

Tonight for New Year's Eve, I braved the crowd of thousands at Nathan Philips Square tonight, and I admit defeat..... I simply could not get close enough to the stage to get pictures of the performers. Anyway, the crowd was in a great mood, and having a lot of fun. Packed in like sardines, however. I started close to the Queen Street subway and walked to City Hall, past Old City Hall. Queen Street was wall to wall thousands of people:















































a small group of Chinese dancers off to one side of the grounds..























































You can see the stage in the centre of this picture, in the distance:



















wish I could have sat up on someone's shoulders!!










sadly this was the best picture I could get of the performers, and it is crap... 










and then I left as the crowd was getting toooooo big. I liked this pic, because I just held the camera above my head and let it automatically focus, and it chose to focus one girl and a man and to leave everyone else slightly out of focus!! 










Happy New Year to one and All!!!


----------



## Clay_Rock

Thanks for the New Year's Eve pics. Happy New Year to you as well


----------



## Canadian Chocho

looks like too much ppl for me.


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures of New Year's in Toronto. It looks like ti was a huge crowd. Any fireworks pictures?


----------



## Taller Better

No... I left just before midnight as frankly the crowd was getting too big, as well as the fact it was snowing. I had to ride my bike home in the snow... kaka! 

I took some AMAZING snow photos today and will post soon!


----------



## Deanb

u had snow on new year's eve?? wow thats so cool


----------



## Taller Better

^^ It started just before midnight, and snowed lightly all night long. When we woke up it was a Winter Wonderland outside.. the view was breathtaking. I went for a long walk down to Riverdale, and took a few photos!! 





































Christmas is over... out with the tree! 























































































































a cold moose!










New condos are springing up in this area I walked through on my way to Riverdale, and will provide a much welcomed lift to the neighbourhood. It has become a little shabby over the years, and it is nice to see some new people moving in.










Here is an older apartment in the area:










Jamestown was a development built in the 60's to provide lower income housing for the waves of immigrants sweeping into Toronto. These are not "projects" in the sense of what is in the US, but they do still provide a lower rental housing for mostly new immigrants. They have a bit of a negative reputation in Toronto; it is a bit grungy, but for the most part is quite safe.










Old Victorian rowhouses across from Jamestown highrises... the people living here are also mostly of modest income:



















I'll split these into a few entries!


----------



## Taller Better

*NOTE TO ALL JOINING THIS PAGE... NEW PICTURES HAVE ALSO BEEN POSTED ON THE PREVIOUS
PAGE! *

I approach the St James Cemetary.. which looks incredibly beautiful in the snow.




























this playful couple was throwing each other into snowbanks! 










the view downtown from the cemetary:














































this marker is going to topple over soon if they don't repair it!



















Variations on La Pieta was a popular gravestone motif in the mid 1800's:




























some great founding families of Toronto lie in this cemetary:




























the graveyard extends waaaaay down into the adjoining ravine:



















These ravines are a common sight through Toronto... this one plunges down to a roadway far below:


















































































We leave the cemetery with one last look at a monument!


----------



## Taller Better

I did a quick walk through a bit of beautiful Cabbagetown, before heading home. Victorian houses always seem to look so picturesque in the snow...



















I saw these jolly Christmas figures from the '50's in one front yard.. Santa, and Frosty the Snowman!


















































































the charming, and amazing thing about Cabbagetown is how basically it has remained mostly unchanged in the past century... it is now a highly desirable neighbourhood to live in:
































































I say goodbye to my short walk into Cabbagetown, and turn back toward home... going back again through Jamestown:










absolutely my favourite Jamaican jerk chicken restaurant, and they make the most mouthwatering oxtail stew that you have ever had in your life!!!! I am a slave to it:










more Jamestown:




























One of my favourite old apartment buildings in the city are the "Coral Gables".. probably built in the '20's. They are whimsical, and very 1920's Hollywood. They seem a bit out of place this far north with their southern gabled rooflines, but are terribly quaint and romantic looking:



















Jarvis Street (named after a man who now rests in one of the granite mausoleums we saw in the previous entry):




























I hope everyone enjoyed the tour, as I thoroughly enjoyed my walk out in the snow!! :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Helium said:


> ^^indeed :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> :happy: well thats the idea, seeing relatives over this way round that time, so fingers crossed :yes:
> 
> wouldn't know where to start though!



We'll point you in the right direction, don't you worry! 

Sorry I am not posting pix at the moment gappa... I am not inspired by the grey leafless trees, and not even any snow to add some beauty... soon I will be struck by inspiration!!! :cheers:


----------



## Alibaba

Yes TB - where are the latest photos of Toronto??

Btw - we met 2 Torontians in Sydney last month- at New Years Eve night
They were siting behind our table in restaurant

if you ignore my fat fugly face - they are just behind me










The woman has been living in Sydney for last 15 years and she owns a holiday resort in Langkawi (Malaysia)
her husband was a twenty something KEN look alike.
(she is much older lady)

but her friend was visiting from the Toronto. The woman (cant remember the name) was rather nice - but the guy -geee- he was the worst nightmare - i have to ignore him cos he was the pinnacle of gay pretensious queen!..
i hope they are all not like that in Toronto?

Can you say Toronto residents are more arrogant - say to Montreal?


----------



## Taller Better

Nice to see your picture, and no you are not fat or ugly!! Sorry you had a bad experience meeting that guy, but don't judge the whole city by that. I have met wonderful, friendly people in both Montreal and Toronto, and some arrogant, attitudinal jerks in both cities too..... probably much the same as anywhere.


----------



## xzmattzx

Bump

I just wanted to say that I have finished going through your thread from front to back for the second time. I will probably go and look at it a third time in a month or so, to get a little bit of a Toronto fix.


----------



## Taller Better

You are amazing, xzmattzx!! Even I can't make it all the way through! I am sure there are pictures in there that I have completely forgotten posting! :lol:


----------



## xzmattzx

^^ Well, your pictures are great, so they are worth seeing again and again. You are probably right, I probably know your pictures better than you do at this point.

I recently purchased a book titled "Six Walking Tours of West Chester" (as in West Chester, Pennsylvania). I am going to school up there right now, and I have done a couple photo threads of the borough, and so I wanted to find out about places that have a little bit of history. Anyway, there is a little card in the book that asks if anyone has pictures that they would like to make into a book, or if they would like to write a book. I think that you should seriously look into this. The way that you give neighborhood tours and give information of the neighborhoods, buildings, and your comments, are very easy to read and enjoyable. In my opinion, it would do well in book form.


----------



## fettekatz

Alibaba said:


> if you ignore my fat fugly face


you ain't looking that bad who tells you that et:


----------



## gappa

I've just gone through the first 15 or so pages TB, they're brilliant! I was in Toronto at around that time and they sure bring back some good memories. We might of passed each other on the street - you never know.

Also love the World Cup photos, it was great being able to see Australia play from anywhere in the world and always have a backpacker from the nation we were playing to have a few drinks with when watching. We almost rolled Italy too, oh well next time.


----------



## Delirium

xzmattzx said:


> Bump
> 
> I just wanted to say that I have finished going through your thread from front to back for the second time. I will probably go and look at it a third time in a month or so, to get a little bit of a Toronto fix.


same here, its the closest ill get to Toronto for a long while 

:banana:


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys!!! Gappa, next time you come we'll meet up for a pint.
Xzmattzx you made me feel very good this Sunday morning! Thanks!! 



Jaborandi said:


> Loved the St. Michael's Cemetary pix. Hopefully you will also vist Mount Pleasant Cemetary. It's amazing. The Salvo's have a wonderful monument for them wot was promoted to god when they went down on the Empress of Ireland. No visit to Mount Pleasant is complete without a visit to the Greek temples in millionaires row. The latest monumental ego has to be the recent Stavros memorial replete with Alexander the Great riding his mount. It doesn't come much more garish than that god-awful!


I randomly went back to page 16 and found this tidbit from the very clever Jaborandi... and it has given me an idea for a new project!!! :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Ok, got off my butt today, and visited the new Dinosaur galleries of the Royal Ontario Museum, which is currently being transformed. The museum celebrates its 100th birthday soon, and will be looking very smart for it. First, I approach from Bloor West... old meets new:










It is a busy place on a Sunday afternoon... packed full of families with children excited about the dinosaurs:










the corner of Bloor and Avenue Road:










to me this building is an awe-inspiring work of art inside.. everywhere you turn, spaces take on new sculptural looks.. these are a few from the stair well:



















Each level of the stairwell has a little fun exhibit of things that normally wouldn't go in the museum. Tin toy soldiers!!! 



















where the old section meets the new:










we enter the new dinosaur wing... be afraid.... be very afraid......:























































a flying Something-or-other-pus:










This one has a very interesting story... he is a Barosaurus, and was one of the largest animals to ever roam the land.. they reach a length of 24 metres, and weighed 15,000 kg. When the ROM was planning their new dino gallery last year, they decided they would like to have one of these big monsters as the focal point of the show... and sent out feelers in the museum world to see if they could buy one. Lo and behold, one of the staff was rummaging through the massive storage vaults of the museum, and came upon dusty wooden crates from the 30's... inside were the bones of this fine looking beast. So, all that time he was right under their nose! He is so big I show him in three photos:
































































vicious fishes:










more, and a mean looking turtle:










next we wander into the Mammal section:










looking one level down to a lounge where you can sit and relax:










more mammals..










two toed sloth:










they have a little area for the kids to pretend they are Archaeologists... Iwould have loved that when I was young:



















These mammals were all found in Toronto... one of them even unearthed in the excavation of this site for the new wing of the museum:










Mastadon hair:










and finally, the Torontocerus.... an extinct species of deer, of which only one example exists. It was found excavating a TTC Subway line. About the size of a cariboo, his antlers do not resemble any other known deer:



















next, we will go upstairs to have a look at the museum's wonderful new restaurant!


----------



## Taller Better

The Museum's new fine dining restaurant is called C5, and unfortunately was closed today when I visited, so the photo lighting is not as dramatic as I would have liked... so excuse the dark pictures. 





































the view from the tables is amazing.....




























finally downstairs to have one last look at the old original entrance, with its magnificent 
mosaic ceiling:



















next I left the museum, and roared downtown on my trusty bike to catch an outdoor show at Nathan Philip's Square (City Hall)


----------



## Taller Better

I arrive at City Hall, Nathan Philip's square to see some outdoor performance art at the ongoing "Nights of Fire" presentation. This troupe is known as Compagnie Carabosse.... a 12 member group from France, that have set up installations from the Kremlin to the Sahara. Tonight they put on an extremely popular version of Alice in Wonderland, with all actors on stilts. The throngs of families with little kiddies loved it:










a perplexed Alice:



















two musicians kept warm in a little booth:










the Mad Hatter?










Alice trying to come to grips with her new surroundings:










as always, the skating rink was packed full of happy skaters:










fire braziers were set up all over the square to keep people warm:










a booth selling fresh corn was going full tilt!! 










thanks for joining me today on my little tour!!!


----------



## VelesHomais

Awesome picture, mate!


----------



## Delirium

that's an amazing museum :happy: 

and a really good dino exhibit :yes:

kay:


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures.

Photography is allowed in the Royal Ontario Museum? It seems like more and more muesums do not allow photography. Even many regular buildings don't allow photography indoors, now.


----------



## Taller Better

The museum is happy to have people take pictures as long as they are exhibits owned by themselves... if there is a travelling exhibit, or special show on loan, no photography of any kind is allowed. The thing I love about the ROM is that it is one of a dying breed of Museums... it is the old fashioned all-inclusive type, so there are sections of the building for all sorts of different things instead of being specialized. There is a wonderful ancient China section (which I photographed last winter for this thread), an Egyptian section, European section, Medieval section, a new upcoming clothing and textile section, native Canadian art section, Canadian fine art, Greece, Korea, Japan, South Asian, and a truly wonderful section for minerals and gems, a bat cave, bird gallery, reptile gallery, and of course the Dinosaur gallery.... if a person o.d.'s on a certain segment, they can move off to something completely different!!


----------



## ladyscraper

hey taller.. have you ever snapped photos of dupont street? i guess technically it's ugly but i love the fact that it looks so different from bloor and yet is still so close to it. lots of charm in the quiet feel and even the old abandoned warehouses.

maybe there are some pics in your thread already? it's getting to be a huge number of pages though so it would be tough to find these if they do exist.


----------



## bigcityboy

fantastic pics, tb. i especially love the depth-of-field you were able to get on the tin soldiers' close up shot. can't wait to check out the building myself.


----------



## Nouvellecosse

The new wing is indeed a stunner. It also looks a ot bigger from the inside that from the out. I'm surprised to see such a cavernous interior.

But what's even more surprsing is the fact that it's actually finished! It seems like I've been waiting for it to be finished for so long that I actualy forgot that at some point it would be. I just got used to it being there under construction. lol


----------



## Filip

Great pics of the ROM!


----------



## Taller Better

bigcityboy said:


> fantastic pics, tb. i especially love the depth-of-field you were able to get on the tin soldiers' close up shot. can't wait to check out the building myself.


Thanks Big City! I have a weakness for tin soldiers.. here is another shot of the wee laddies:










@nouvelle.. well, it is nearing completion, but won't be completely done til summer... still a few galleries that have not been completed. It will be thrilling when completely done.


----------



## InTheBeach

xzmattzx said:


> Great pictures.
> 
> Photography is allowed in the Royal Ontario Museum? It seems like more and more muesums do not allow photography. Even many regular buildings don't allow photography indoors, now.


Yes, but no flash allowed.


----------



## Taller Better

Only for exhibits owned by the ROM. Any owned by others cannot be photographed... I got stopped from photographing the top level that is not completed yet, because there was a plastic model of a dinosaur in the room.


----------



## alitezar

^^ Hi TB, congrats on becoming a moderator


----------



## Taller Better

Thank you sir! I am going to try and make more people aware that they should be posting their self taken picture threads over here! Plus I spend so much time here I may as well help moderate!


----------



## vancouverite/to'er

God that dino exhibit brings back memories of when I used to visit the Rom as a kid. That Mosaic ceiling of the old entranceway I've always thought feels centuries older than it really is, a holy space. :yes:. The Bat Cave too crowded TB?:lol:


----------



## gappa

The ROM was under redevelopment when I visited for free one friday night in 2006. I remember staring at the celing in the old entrance foyer and trying to get the perfect shot. Needless to say your shots are better!


----------



## city_thing

Oh man, I wanna have sex with Toronto.

Those dinosaur pictures made me geek out...


----------



## city_thing

After just having looked at more photos of TO, I really want to have sex with Toronto.

If Toronto is a lover, then Degrassi street is her g-spot


----------



## Taller Better

LOL! Thanks guys! There really is a Degrassi Street, too- I sometimes go for brunch at a restaurant just around the corner on Queen Street East. The school is not there, though.


----------



## Tymel

WHAT!. NO DEGRASSI SCHOOL.

My life just been shattered.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ LOL! I think the school they used is on another street! 

Some winter snowstorm pictures from last night when I got home at 2:30am!! The snow had stopped, but it looks so beautiful. In this first picture the CN Tower in the background is glowing blue:










in this next picture the lights go off on the CN Tower for a minute as the colour starts to change:



















Note the glowing red CN Tower in the distance!! 




































































































if it is sunny tomorrow I will take some more pictures to capture its beauty!


----------



## xzmattzx

Looks great! The lighting in the first few pictures is perfect.


----------



## Delirium

feel free to mail some of that snow this way, its just blue skies here...


----------



## Tymel

Helium said:


> feel free to mail some of that snow this way, its just blue skies here...


Same here.

I love those snow pictures. Is it wrong for me to feel envious of other cities when I live in the NYC metro region? Is it wrong for me not to want to live there, like all of my friends? And want to live in Chicago, Toronto, Montreal? 

I love your pictures, please keep on posting them. This website allows me to travel with out leaving home.


----------



## Marcanadian

Excellent pics. It's definitely the best time (right after a snowstorm) to get out there and take some photos. The atmosphere is surreal.


----------



## city_thing

No Degrassi High? Jesus, it's like my childhood has been a lie! That show was my childhood. Poor Spike....

You seem to live in a really cool area Taller Better. That snow looks awesome.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys!! I don't really know about the actual name of the school they used for Degrassi High, and I am not really too familiar with the show. I just vaguely seem to remember hearing something about there being no Degrassi High. 
Tymel, I am so happy you like my pics! And you must come visit us in Canada, but don't underestimate your wonderful, beautiful city of New York. It is one of my favourite places on the planet, and is a country unto itself! 

@citything, thanks!! I live downtown in the gay village, and the area is pretty similar to this for a wide area around. A lot of brick Victorian houses, mixed with apartment buildings/condos/retail. Dense population around here and _very_ safe at night.


----------



## Elkhanan1

Great pic's, T/B! BTW, Degrassi Street is in the east end of town, near where I live. It's a charming and rapidly gentrifying street. There is a high school at the top of Degrassi, at Gerrard St, but its not called Degrassi Junior High and I don't think it's the one on the show. Regardless, the show was originally called 'The Kids of Degrassi Street' (before they went to high school) and the street definitely exists.


----------



## Tetramesh

These are great wintry photos. 
This one reminds me of the Winters I remember when I was a kid, we don't seem to have them in this part of the world anymore.


----------



## Taller Better

It is scary how the climate is changing, isn't it? This has been a very snowy winter for us... more like a real old fashioned Canadian winter... some winters all we get is rain and slushy snow. 
ps I am going to post pics today that I took last summer in a very pretty little town in Southern Ontario- 
Niagara-on-the-Lake. But I will make a new thread for those!


----------



## xzmattzx

I'm looking forward to your pictures of Niagara-on-the-Lake. I took some pictures of the town a couple years ago when I was returning to Port Colborne from a day trip to Toronto, but I did not walk around as much as I wanted to because it was the evening and the Sun was starting to go down. I plan on going back and taking more pictures some time.


----------



## Deanb

i don't think the weather has changed that much. every place on the planet gets hotter and colder summers and winters... one winter would b warm and rainy, and the next would b cold and snowy...


----------



## Taller Better

I hope so, Dean! 



xzmattzx said:


> I'm looking forward to your pictures of Niagara-on-the-Lake. I took some pictures of the town a couple years ago when I was returning to Port Colborne from a day trip to Toronto, but I did not walk around as much as I wanted to because it was the evening and the Sun was starting to go down. I plan on going back and taking more pictures some time.



the thread is up and in this forum, naturally!


----------



## Taller Better

A few random pics I took on the subway tonight, on my way home from work. First, a station that always reminds me of the London Underground:



















and a station that is in the middle of a renovation: Museum Station. The Royal Ontario Museum is right above it, and it is being redone to reflect that! Not finished yet, but well on its way. The workmen were working on it when I was there:










the columns are different motifs of objects in the ROM:




























the new signage is very cool. It keeps the original typeface of the TTC (Toronto Transit Corporation) but gives it a fresh updated look:


----------



## gappa

Looks g-reat!


----------



## Alibaba

the first one - looks like Parliament station in Melb


----------



## schmidt

I could post some pics of mine from Toronto's winter 2004, but they're all 640x480 (yeah, I did this crap to my pics) and I'm ashamed of posting them.


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures of the subway stations.


----------



## Taller Better

schmidt said:


> I could post some pics of mine from Toronto's winter 2004, but they're all 640x480 (yeah, I did this crap to my pics) and I'm ashamed of posting them.


Hey schmidt, don't be crazy! We'd love to see your pictures!! Don't put them in this thread, though... make a new one in this Urban Showcase section!!! :cheers:

Alibaba, how much of the system in Melbourne is underground? I had no idea that they had a subway there!!


----------



## gappa

Melbourne has three completely underground stations downtown, those being: Flagstaff, Melbourne Central & Parliament. Flinders St Station has some underground platforms and in the 'burbs Box Hill Station is underground.


----------



## xzmattzx

TB, I ahve done a little research, and have found some places with decent cheesesteaks. One is T.O. Steaks, which looks like it is closed now. A location was at 942 The Queensway, but apparently there was/is? a location on College, east of Spadina. Another location that got decent reviews was The Great Steak & Potato Company, with locations at College Park and Atrium on Bay. Both of these places appear to have the best cheesesteaks in Toronto, although Philly natives say that they rank as mediocre compared to true Philadelphia cheesesteaks.

Wherever you decide to try one, make sure they meet at least the basic requirements for a Philly cheesesteak: a crusty Italian roll, and rib-eye steak. Any place that uses French bread, a Kaiser roll, sliced beef, or other similar things is an imposter. If they use Amoroso rolls, then they know what they are doing, since those are the rolls used around here. Make sure to get it with either Whiz, American cheese, or provollone. Any other type of cheese makes it less of a cheesesteak.


----------



## Taller Better

I'm tempted to grab a nice juicy rib eye and do it myself at home!! 
so... no mayo? Just the cheese? Any spice?


----------



## xzmattzx

No mayo, no spices. Chop up the rib-eye, put it in a crusty Italian roll, slap on the cheese and let it melt, add sauteed onions if you like them, and that's it.


----------



## Alphaville

gappa said:


> Melbourne has three completely underground stations downtown, those being: Flagstaff, Melbourne Central & Parliament. Flinders St Station has some underground platforms and in the 'burbs Box Hill Station is underground.


Crazy when you consider we have over 200 stations city wide. Lines like the Upfield should have been underground back in the 1920's -- but ohhh no.....

Fingers crossed for the proposed Doncaster line through Carlton to South Yarra which is inevitable and would need a good 8 underground stations.

It's actually amazing how long Melbourne avoided going u/g. 

But enough of Melbourne's shortcomings -- this thread is Toronto's!!!

There are some threads of some cities I avoid looking at because it gives me the travel bug and I can't afford the money or time right now. Toronto and this thread is one of those..........


----------



## xzmattzx

Bump, looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## Taller Better

I need to be inspired, and it is a pretty icky time of year!  
I'll do my best though! 
Thanks!


----------



## Deanb

is it beginning to look like spring in toronto greg? overhere it's much nicer and some trees have already started to bloom


----------



## Taller Better

^^ LOL! Not even close. Snow still on the ground!


----------



## Taller Better

Yeah, it is finally gone, except where it was piled up high by the snowplows- Probably much the same as Hamilton. Tomorrow is supposed to be beautiful and sunny, so bring your camera!


----------



## flar

Taller said:


> Yeah, it is finally gone, except where it was piled up high by the snowplows- Probably much the same as Hamilton. Tomorrow is supposed to be beautiful and sunny, so bring your camera!


Of course I brought a camera! It was a beautiful day, warm and sunny. Too sunny for good photography, but I got some decent photos of the Annex anyway. I'll make a thread later, it's a neighbourhood tour in the style of my Hamilton neighbourhood tours, focusing mostly on the great housing in the Annex.


----------



## Taller Better

The Annex is an amazing area to live.. so much character, and so close to everything. Especially beautiful in the summer with all the old trees. Look forward to seeing your tour!


----------



## gappa

Less yapping and more snapping TB!


----------



## Taller Better

^^^To be honest, I'm never very "motivated" to take pictures til Spring gets a tad more advanced.. right now the trees are all bare and bleak looking. In a very short time.. a few weeks, all the cherry blossoms will be out and I'll take some nice pictures. In the meantime, I might go back to the ROM this weekend as they have opened the new gallery for South America and Africa.


----------



## phoenix3d

lol, your photo is so good, so nice


----------



## Taller Better

Thank you!! I'll now post some photos I have taken over the last week or two.. the first bunch are just random photos taken while riding my bike around downtown... no leaves on the trees yet, so it looks a bit bleak. I'll start in an old part of downtown.. sometimes called "Lower Cabbagetown". It is slowly being gentrified a bit, although not considered nearly as desirable a neighbourhood as Cabbagetown proper, yet... but there are amazing houses there and bit by bit you can see them being renovated and cleaned up. Here are some examples of the Victorian brick houses that are everywhere there:










this one is earlier, and of Georgian style:










and this Georgian house is from around 1850:










moving onto Church Street we see the famous Gay Cowboys mural on the side of a
very old gay bar:










close to my neighbourhood, here is a new condo just being built:










Further up Church Street, at Bloor, we see a Post Modern building from the 80's:



















continuing on we see 18 Yorkville, which is pretty reminiscent of the style of condos going up in Toronto today:










tucked right behind Bloor Street is one of those interesting little residential streets... that is the thing I love most about downtown Toronto... there are countless little quiet
residential sidestreets of Victorian and Edwardian houses; some, like this one, where you least expect to find them:










and finally some random snaps of new condo projects downtown:




















and one currently under construction:










a view down Bay Street, from about Bloor:










the new Coach shop on Bloor Street:










and the new Brown's Shoes Toronto flagship:











I will break this into a few entries... next up, Night Riding!!


----------



## Taller Better

I set out very late on Monday night to do a bit of snooping round one of the subway stations that has recently been renovated- the Museum stop to be precise. To get there I rode through some of the University of Toronto campus... it looked a bit eerie at night with no leaves on the trees yet:










Some big old houses around the corner where the Museum Stop is, that are now part of the University of Toronto campus:




























the lovely Gardiner Museum of Ceramics, across University Avenue from the Royal Ontario Museum:










some of their whimsical advertising which makes me want to go see the exhibit:










Here is what it looks like in the daytime:



















and then we see the century old section of the Royal Ontario Museum:





































So, let's go down into the Subway station!! 










The intent of the subway station renovation was to reflect some of the treasures upstairs in the Royal Ontario Museum... thus the structural columns on the platform were all covered with replicas of items in the collection:










here is a Wuikinuxv First Nations house post (from the West Coast of Canada):



















A pilaster bearing the relief of the Egyptian God Osiris:



















and here is the back view:










a Toltec warrior:










and him from the back:










Greek Doric Columns (the oldest style of Greek column orders):










Chinese "Forbidden City" columns:





































Hope you enjoyed my little tour!! I will now post some more pictures, so stay tuned!


----------



## Taller Better

and finally, just a few snapshots of an area that I am not familiar with... Eglinton West, around Avenue Road and vicinity. The residential area around there is called Forest Hills, and is quite wealthy, but this little strip of Eglinton is very time warp 1950's. To be honest it wasn't really all that interesting to me, so I will just post a few pictures. First,
when I got off the subway at Yonge St and Eglinton, there is a new highrise condo complex going up:










Then, riding my bike a few blocks eastward, on Eglinton:










an old Art Deco cinema that has succumbed to time, and been renovated into 
an "event centre" (for weddings, parties, etc.... ) but sadly not used for films
anymore:










Yitz's Deli.. an old Toronto institution.










I stopped by for an amazing chopped liver on rye:










I love the whimsical old Toronto Fire Stations... each one of them was done in
a completely different style... here is the one in this area, from the 1920's:










the new Le pain quotidien, which is the first to open in Canada. They plan a few
more outlets for downtown Toronto this summer:










typical streetscapes of the area:



















I then rode my bike south on Avenue Road all the way to downtown. Fascinating collection of apartment buildings along that stretch. Here are some late Art Deco examples from the late 40's or early 50's:



















this building, which was an apartment building now being converted to condominium, was the first "high end" apartment building built in Toronto in the then new Bauhausian
International Style in the early 1950's. 




























ok, that's it for today!


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures once again. The Eglinton and Cabbagetown area tours were nice, as were the night pictures.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ thanks!! A few pictures from just now when I was out walking the dogs. Beautiful day today; it is 22c and sunny! 

Spring pics:


----------



## ggaleazz

Great pics Taller. Funny story, I was at Y-D this past Sat evening and I saw a gentleman with a bicycle taking a bunch a pictures. I was immediately reminded of you and wondered if it actually was you.


----------



## ladyscraper

woo hoo! spring is finally here and your pictures are proof!


----------



## Alibaba

very good Greg

i do like those photos taken at dusk.... 

well done mate


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys!! ggaleazz, if that was on Saturday evening it would not have been me, as I had to work that night.


----------



## Mussoda

Taller said:


> Hope you enjoyed my little tour!! I will now post some more pictures, so stay tuned!


cool idea!! I'd like to have this one in seoul. then i'll be happy..:banana:


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Yes, I think it turned out very cool. They are going to renovate one subway station per year, and start with the ones downtown near cultural institutions!


----------



## Taller Better

More Spring pictures from today! Weather is lovely... 23c and brilliantly sunny. Even the magnolias have started to blossom:










Daffodils everywhere:



















more types of tulips starting to bloom:










Hyacinths... which I think are beautiful but I do not like the overpowering perfume:



















Pictures from my neighbourhood... the gay village. Outdoor patios packed for lunchtime:



















nice to see the flowers and vegetables spilling out of the grocery shops once again:





































certainly lifts the spirits!!!


----------



## Deanb

greg i'm gonna say this again - u're lucky to be living in toronto...


----------



## flar

The subway renovations look pretty neat.


----------



## isaidso

Taller said:


> Chinese "Forbidden City" columns:


Great shots of Museum station. I went down there yesterday to check it out. The renovation of this subway station showcasing replicas of some of the ROM's prized possessions is a huge marketing coup for the museum. The finished product is fabulous.

My only criticism is the ceiling. They really should make it as beautiful as the rest of it. Even a simple re-cladding of the ceiling to match the brown of the walls would do the trick. A matching ceiling would really make this platform look very warm and opulent. Hopefully, they aren't finished yet. (Do you mind people re-posting your images in this thread? I thought it was appropriate to re-post these two photos to make my case. I don't mind deleting them if you'd like.)


----------



## Alibaba

TB - what is your neighbourhood called?

looks pretty relax and comfy


----------



## Taller Better

I live in the gay village, which is sometimes called "Church/Wellesley". It is very relaxed around here, and the sidewalks are bustling into the wee hours of the morning! 



isaidso said:


> My only criticism is the ceiling. They really should make it as beautiful as the rest of it. Even a simple re-cladding of the ceiling to match the brown of the walls would do the trick. A matching ceiling would really make this platform look very warm and opulent. Hopefully, they aren't finished yet. (Do you mind people re-posting your images in this thread? I thought it was appropriate to re-post these two photos to make my case. I don't mind deleting them if you'd like.)



My sentiments exactly... the ceiling was a big surprise... the painted white concrete seemed jarring compared to the rest of the surfaces. At first I didn't like the hanging fluorescent light boxes, but they do give a nice pattern of light/dark down the hallway which looks interesting in the photos. I don't mind you reposting those pics at all... I paid for an annual subscription to Photobucket, so I have almost unlimited bandwidth!!


----------



## Taller Better

Today was a glorious spring day... 22c and sunny. Actually a bit too sunny for great photography but I did the best I could. I tooled about on my bike, downtown, trying to scout out some unfamiliar streets. People have asked me to also post some poorer areas as well as the richer one, so today's pictures cover some working class districts downtown that have seen better days; but are in the bullseye for future gentrification due to the wonderful Victorian buildings and the downtown location. 



















an interesting bare bones Georgian style apartment building... probably around 1840.



















This building directly owes its lineage to Roman architects.. it was built mid 1800's,
but is aside from the decorative brickwork and the Victorian verandah , a classic Roman style apartment building. Red brick buildings with cream trim were popular around 1840. 










This church was built around the same era. It is now used as a community centre, and
a "drop in" centre for mostly homeless and street people:



















I had never been down "Britain Street" before, so rode my bike down:




























down a back alley:










Coronation Street style terraced housing:










I'll break this into a few entries!!


----------



## Taller Better

Next I come back to PJ O'Brien's pub that I visited on Good Friday, but found closed. 



















I simply had to stop by for Fish n' Chips!! 










then a bit south, through Old Town Toronto:





















across the street, another pub/restaurant- Tom Jones:





































Lord only knows what this sheep building was originally used for!! 










I arrive at the St Lawrence Market, on which site there has been a farmer's market
since 1803. 










I ride my bike around a bit before going in:



















Looking north up Church Street:



















St Lawrence Hall.. once the social centre of Old York, and one of the oldest
municipal buildings in Toronto:










I will make one more entry, so stay tuned!!


----------



## Taller Better

Let's go inside the fabulous St. Lawrence Market. Famed for its wonderful food kiosks, the St Lawrence Market is a perennial favourite spot to shop for food amongst Torontonians:








































































































































Every tourist to Toronto should pop by the Market..but be aware it has never been open on a Sunday in its entire 204 years!!! 



















we leave the market now...










some Toronto history on the entry vestibule




























and we wave goodbye to the Market!! 










and finally just a few random photos on my way home:



















one of those fascinating places where a building has been torn down, leaving all sorts
of clues about what it was like! 










Hope you have enjoyed my little early Spring tour as much as I enjoyed photo-
graphing it!!


----------



## Deanb

thanks 

and also, are there any tree blossoms around? would be nice to see the High Park or Queen's Park areas


----------



## Taller Better

Those will be out in about a week so stay tuned!!!


----------



## xzmattzx

Taller said:


>


I don't know if you took a picture of the sign because of my thread on street signs with neighborhoods on it, or if it was unintentional, but this is a good example of what was discussed in the thread.

Looks like you settled it once and for all, as well. I called the area "Garden District" because it was north of the St. Lawrence neighborhood, but not quite the gay neighborhood. You were one person that said that it was usually referred to as "Old Town". Actually, those signs that you showed are called two places: "Old Town" and "Queen East". Are these used interchangeably, or do people call that particular area south of Moss Park just Queen East?

I was looking at my pictures, and the intersections of Jarvis-Adelaide and Church-Richmond don't seem to have the gold strip that says "Historic Queen East". They also look like they might say something other than "Old Town Toronto", since it looks like it's just two words. But, I cannot get enough detail to read the signs. Are these intersections still referred to as "Old Town" on the signs?

This one I can't get any detail. It's right by St. Lawrence Hall. I think it has both "Old Town" on it, and "Historic Queen East" as well. Does it look like that is correct?












Taller said:


>


I took almost the same picture:


----------



## Taller Better

As a matter of fact, your thread did cross my mind when I snapped that photo!! I have never heard the term "Garden District", so am thinking it is something fairly new. The area is called "Old Town", and the Historic Queen East would only appear on street signs on Queen Street East. King Street East probably has something like "Historic King East", but I am not sure. The photo you showed is in Old Town, and a few blocks from St Lawrence Hall... it is of the first Bank in Toronto (and one of the oldest banking buildings still standing in Canada), and of the original York Post Office, which is still operating to this day as a Post Office, and is the oldest remaining one in Canada. I am not sure what is on that street sign, but could be something like: 

1793
Old Town Toronto
Town of York

If I am down there I will try and get a photo of what it says.


----------



## ealobe

I really enjoy your pics, they're just great, keep it up!


----------



## Taller Better

Thank you! I have fun taking them! 

It suddenly clouded over and there are droplets of rain... 21c at the moment. Photos from walking the dogs today in my 'hood:


----------



## FREKI

Awesome work mate!

I could almost smell the different odours from the St. Lawrence Market


----------



## Taller Better

^^It is an amazing market, and across the street on the north side is the fresh vegetable market.. in the summer farmers from all over Ontario bring fruits, vegetables and flowers to sell... going to the market on a Saturday morning is a real Toronto ritual!


----------



## Patachou

Beautiful pictures


----------



## xzmattzx

I really hope that I get a chance to go up to Toronto this Summer. There are a lot of places that I want to explore.


----------



## Clay_Rock

Excellent photos as usual TB!


----------



## Patachou

nice pictures and beautiful city


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys! A few pictures I took today while out walking the dogs:

Finally Azaleas have started to bloom!!! 



















St Paul's Anglican Church on Bloor Street:




























I lucked out today and got a couple of interior snaps:



















the handsome headquarters of Manufacturer's Life across Bloor Street on the 
North side:


----------



## Patachou

very nice
Toronto is the largest city in Canada and is the provincial capital of Ontario. It is located on the northwestern shore of Lake Ontario. With over 2.5 million residents, it is the fifth-most populous municipality in North America. Toronto is at the heart of the Greater Toronto Area (GTA), and is part of a densely-populated region in south-central Ontario known as the Golden Horseshoe which is home to 8.1 million residents. {wikipedia}


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks for the info, Patachou!  Just one picture for today... trees are coming out nicely!


----------



## gappa

Yay more photos!

Taller, Better has done it again! I especially love the squirrel above ^^ cute little guy.


----------



## Guest

Fannytastic mate ... they are :drool: pics !! As you get leaves, we lose them  lucky buggers !


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Sad how that works, Sydney! I remember thinking the same thing last Autumn when I saw nice Spring pictures from Down Under!!! Yesterday I was fortunate to have a beautiful sunny day to go view the magnificent Cherry Blossom display in High Park. This is the third year I have photographed it for my photoblog! Time has certainly been flying by. The display of blossoms is superior to last year, as the winter last year had an unusual extreme cold snap that killed some of the dormant buds in February. These particular Japanese flowering cherry trees are the earliest to bloom (late April/early May) and are called Somei-Yashino and were donated by Japan to Toronto in 1959.
Toronto is borderline for the growth of these trees...even a few degrees colder than we are and they would not be able to survive. My trip through the park was a bit shorter than last year, so I just snapped some pictures as quickly as I could:





































the Cherry Blossoms always attract a few painters:




































































































Torontonians of Japanese heritage love to come and visit High Park at this year to
soak up the tranquil beauty of the Spring season!























































the path leads down to Grenadier Pond, which was where Governor John Graves
Simcoe landed his boat when he arrived in Toronto in 1793:




























Our famous Canada Geese:










Don't get too close to Mr Goosey.. they can have a powerful nip when they
take offence to a visitor:










he's just soaking up the sun today, with not a care in the world:



















the next phase of my day involved leaving the blissful tranquility of the park, and getting onto the highway to travel to a suburb of Toronto (Etobicoke) to visit the new
Toronto Mandir Hindu Temple.


----------



## Taller Better

When you arrive at "Shri Swaminarayan Mandir" in Toronto, you can scarcely believe your eyes. This exquisite Hindu Temple was opened last summer by the Prime Minister of Canada, and the Spiritual Leader of the movement Pramukh Swami Maharaj. This beautiful temple of Italian Marble and Turkish Limestone was painstakingly carved by 2000 workers in India, and shipped to Toronto. The results are spectacular, and a must visit for those who come to visit our city! I hope you enjoy my little tour here as much as I enjoyed taking these photos yesterday:



































































































































































I'll split this entry into two, so hang in there for more pictures!!


----------



## Taller Better

All visitors are most welcome to come inside the Temple, but they are asked to
follow a few simple rules of respect, including removing shoes and refraining from
taking photographs in the interior. We enter through the section of the building with 
the elaborately carved wooden portal entrance:














































as I was not allowed to take photographs inside, you must all take my word for
it that the interior is, if anything, even more breathtaking than the exterior!!!
Thanks for taking this little tour with me today!


----------



## Delirium

wow :happy: spring is really coming into full swing now!

thats a very impressive Hindu Temple there, i had no idea there was something on that scale in Canada.


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures of the cherry blossoms.

I thought that you don't have a car. How did you get out to Etobicoke? Also, is Etobicoke part of Toronto, or a different municipality?


----------



## Deanb

greg these are beautiful!


----------



## Filip

Gorgeous pictures... I really want to visit that temple.


----------



## phaedrus

beautiful pics greg!
thanks a ton for sharing


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, guys!!   
Xzmattzx, sometimes a friend will drive me out if he is interested in the same subject. I am
hopeful we get a sunny day next Sunday, and we are going to drive to Hamilton to see Dundurn Castle!


----------



## Epi

Hey TB from your experience, any chance those sakura trees will stay blooming until next weekend? I searched everywhere online for when they were supposed to bloom but the best I could find was last year it was first week of May and now I'm afraid I may have missed it all  Stupid rain today.

(in High Park that is)


----------



## Skybean

Fantastic photos of the Hindu temple! You really get around! No city spot eludes you.

I notice there are quite a few cherry blossoms in the city. Their characteristic white flowers are easy to spot. There are quite a few in my neighbourhood. Spring is nice for the flora, but it seems that this year there are many more annoying animals such as raccoons and groundhogs to contend with.


----------



## xzmattzx

Taller said:


> Thanks, guys!!
> Xzmattzx, sometimes a friend will drive me out if he is interested in the same subject. I am
> hopeful we get a sunny day next Sunday, and we are going to drive to Hamilton to see Dundurn Castle!


I'd like to see some pictures of Dundurn Castle after hearing about it from you in flar's thread.


----------



## Taller Better

I looked at their website, xzmattzx, and they give Rexdale as their address. I'm not sure where the line between Rexdale and Etobicoke is, but I would think it is considered part of Toronto.
@Epi.... I don't know if they will last till next weekend. I was surprised that they seemed to be at a peak last Sunday.. that is earlier than the last couple of years. Maybe you can pop over after work one day this week to check them out!


----------



## gappa

Mmmmm Japanesy [drool]. 

Mmmmm Hinduy [drool].

Toronto is certainly an amazingly [insert more adjectives here] diverse city. So many different places to go, things to see, cultures to experience, bars to crawl. It seems that you've been to them all TB.


----------



## harsh1802

Grt pics there man!

Cool!


----------



## Alibaba

*Incredible India!*


----------



## Alphaville

Toronto's got* it*.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys!! Much appreciated! And thanks for the info, Steeltown. I hope that happens, too! Just noticed how fuzzy the above picture was... light was very dim in the building, and I had to just snap photos in the big crowd, with no tripod.


----------



## gappa

Amazing tour af an interesting building; a piece of the old world transplanted in the new. You've inspired me to get out to Ripponlea, Stonnington and some other of Melbourne's grand houses with my camera.


----------



## Taller Better

Please do, gappa! You know how much I like old colonial architecture! Next entry, when I get time to download it here, was a tour I did this past Monday of our provincial Legislature building.


----------



## Alibaba

Yes Gappa - they are magnificent buildings.....

TB - you are soo industrious in taking those great photos...... when will you actually come to Melbourne????
we want u here... pronto!


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Don't you worry, Ali! I will make it there some day!! 
Here are some pictures I took this past Monday, of our Legislature Building in Toronto. 
Toronto is the capital of the Province of Ontario, and we elect local Members of Provincial Parliament to represent us in the Legislative Assembly. There have been a total of five different buildings used to house Ontario's Parliament since 1792, and this final one was constructed in 1886. We often refer to the building as "Queen's Park", but actually that term refers to the grounds around the building. The winner of a building design competition in 1880 was an American architect, Richard A. Waite, and he came up with a pink Ontario sandstone fantasy that I suppose can be termed: "Richarsonian Romanesque". I'll be very honest that it is not my favourite style of architecture, but the stone and wood carvings are very impressive, and there is a reassuring solidity to this High Victorian structure. Without further ado, I give you the Ontario Legislature!




























a closeup of some friendly chaps to show the intricacy of the stone work:




























As we enter, we see the heavy darkness that was favoured for Victorian interiors.
Elaborate oak carving is everywhere. This is the Grand Staircase:



















at the top is a rather elegant Oval Room:










a bust of one of our best Prime Ministers ever.. Sir Wilfred Laurier, who opened
up Canada's west by encouraging vast numbers of immigrants, including many 
from Russia and Eastern Europe:










We tour down one of the wings:




























and as we look down at the top of the Grand Staircase, we see a copy
of the painting of the Father's of Confederation that was burned in the
great fire of our national Parliament Buildings:










On September 1st, 1909, tinsmiths repairing a roof accidently set fire to the
West Wing of the building, and the interior of the West Wing, including the Legislative Assembly Library was destroyed. The wing was rebuilt, but in a different style. This time
marble was imported from Italy, to give a more Neoclassical look. Personally, I liked this space more than the original wing with its dark woods:



















the skylight, lit by natural sunshine:



















The entire building floor is the most incredibly beautiful Roman style mosaic
flooring, painstakingly put together piece by piece. I do not think this work
could be done today at this level of skill:










I could not get into the Legislative Assembly itself, as Parliament is in sitting
at the moment. In late July it goes into recess, so I will visit it then! Now,
I left the building and wandered about the grounds surrounding the building. 
Here is a statue of Oliver Mowat, a premier of Ontario from 1872 to 1896 who famously fought for Ontario (and won) in a dispute with Manitoba and the Federal Government, and settled our boundaries as they appear today. 










Here are two pages of a political satirical magazine of the day (Grip), dealing 
with Mowat:














































The statue of Queen Victoria (as I mentioned, most Canadian cities have
a variation on this statue):










Here is a cannon from Sebastopoli from the times of the Crimean War (1853-6),
presented by Queen Victoria to the people of Ontario:










Outdoor security police were delighted to point out to me a red tailed hawk, guarding 
her chicks way up at the top of the building! 










across the street we see an art deco office building, The Whitney Block:





































this railing post newel demonstrates the massiveness of the detailing on the
Legislature building, and the intricacy of the stone carving:










James Whitney, whose name graced that lovely art deco structure, was premier
of Ontario from 1905-1915:










The Northwest Rebellion Monument of 1895:



















some University of Toronto buildings across the street on the West side:





































and finally a statue of our first Prime Minister of Canada, 
Sir John A McDonald, in 1867 the year of Confederation:










No slight to Sir John A..... but I have always felt this statue is not
grand enough to occupy such a place of honour at the front of the 
Legislative Building, looking south down the grand sweeping University
Avenue. I think the spot cries out for an elaborate water fountain:










Thanks for joining my little tour!!


----------



## isaidso

Those are the flags of the G7 nations: Japan, France, Italy, Germany, the UK, Canada, and the USA. I noticed them for the first time after the G7 summit hosted by Toronto in 1988. Were they there before that, or were they put up for the summit? I imagine they have remained as a beacon of that meeting since no other national flags have been added.

I've noticed a similar grouping gracing 1 King West, except it is the G8. The G7 was later enlarged to include Russia.


----------



## Taller Better

They were put up for the summit


----------



## flar

I've noticed a lot of Romanesque architecture in Toronto, both institutional and residential.


----------



## christos-greece

Marvelous pics Talle, Better :cheers: as always! Thanks


----------



## xzmattzx

Excellent pictures once again. I am surprised that you're allowed to take pictures of the interior of your provincial capitol building. (I'm also surprised that you can take pictures in most state capitol buildings down here as well.)

I barely walked in this area when I was up there in April. I basically walked down College Street to see the Legislature, then turned around and went down Bay Street or something.

What neighborhood would you coonsider the Queen's Park area to be? It doesn't seem like it would fit in as part of the University of Toronto neighborhood.


----------



## Taller Better

Hmmm... good question. Queen's Park is sort of its own "neighbourhood", albeit a small one.. but possibly technically it is part of the Annex - I'm not sure about that, though.. Originally the land of the Queen's Park was owned by the University of Toronto.


----------



## Filip

Taller said:


> Hmmm... good question. Queen's Park is sort of its own "neighbourhood", albeit a small one.. but possibly technically it is part of the Annex - I'm not sure about that, though.. Originally the land of the Queen's Park was owned by the University of Toronto.


It's closer to Yorkville than the Annex, wouldn't you say so? However, I personally consider Queen's Park is part of UofT.

Great pics btw!


----------



## gappa

Amazement! That is like totally awesome you know. Like oh my god will you look at that building, it's so totally phat.

Ahem. Jolly good pictures old bean.


----------



## Deanb

great greg


----------



## Alibaba

*Beautiful... !*


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys!! Regarding Queen's Park, I'd say Fil is probably right.. it would be considered part of the U of Toronto area, or as I said it is its own area of Queen's Park. 

Today I will show some Spring photos I have taken in the last couple of days, out and
about riding on my bike. Spring is in full bloom at the moment, and the colours are spectacular. So, sit back, relax, and enjoy the Spring tour!!








































































































































and now we pop over to the University of Toronto:





































Here is a cannon that sank off the coast of Nova Scotia in 1758 in
the Battle of Louisburg, when the French fortress of Louisburg was 
captured by the English:



















The University of Toronto was originally called King's College, and was granted its charter
by King George IV in 1827, which was six years after McGill University in Montreal was granted its charter.


















































































The University of Toronto is the largest in Canada, and is a major force in the Academic world.
It is second only to Harvard for North American academic institutions for publishing scientific papers , and represents 23% of the most highly cited researchers in the country (source of information:
The Globe and Mail. link: http://www.theglobeandmail.com/serv...ry/?query=we've+got+it+down+to+a+fine+science )

The U of T has many advanced research institutes, such as the Terrence Donnelly Centre for Cellular and Biomolecular Research:



















Another striking piece of new architecture on the campus was designed by world famous architect Lord Foster; the Leslie B Dan Pharmacy Building:










The University of Toronto is part of what we call the Discovery District. Within a 2 kilometre radius, more than a billion dollars a year is spent on scientific research. More than 200,000 sq metres of research space has been added since 2005, and 225,000 more being created. 5000 top scientists work in this small area. Within the entire Greater Toronto Area, 3 to 4 billion dollars per year is spent on Research and Development, which represents about one third of the entire country. Also, Toronto
has the fourth-largest cluster of medical expertise in North America, so research and innovation is a booming segment of Toronto's economy!  again, information from the Globe and Mail, link:
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/serv...ry/?query=we've+got+it+down+to+a+fine+science

I'll now make a separate entry for my ride down University Avenue, so don't leave your
seats!!


----------



## Taller Better

Here is one of our favourite buildings in Toronto, the 1975 Ontario Hydro Building:










and of course the city is a broad mix of new, and Victorian architecture:



















Let's ride south on University Avenue:










Here is one of my personal favourite buildings on University Avenue.. the University
Club, whose facade was modelled after the famous Boodle's Club on St James Street in London (designed by a disciple of Robert Adam in 1765), and the interior spaces 
reflect the design sense of Adam. 










Another one of Toronto's favourite structures, the Canada Life Building. This 
beautiful Beaux Arts building was built in 1929:










But my focus today is on the beautiful Osgoode Hall, a National Historic Site of
Canada, and considered one of the finest examples of Classical Architecture in
the entire country. It started construction in 1829 as the home of the Law Society of Upper Canada, and still serves that purpose 176 years later.

We enter the elaborate gate with iron fencing surrounding the property:





































the grounds are in much demand at this time of year for photographs of
bridal parties. One has to jostle a bit with them to get a few photos taken,
as they generally forget that anyone else might be there to be admiring the
spring blossoms! 










this was the first wing built:









































































I am happy you were able to join me today on this little Spring tour, and hope you had fun!! :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

Wow, Lovely pictures TB. Thanks


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures once again. Spring si pretty much over down here; the dogwoods and azaleas are past their peak, and are startign to turn into regular green trees and bushes. There's still a little color left, though. In any case, I get to experience Spring just a little bit more with these pictures.

The University Avenue area is one area that I'd like to explore some time. I walked around the Nathan Phillips Square area, but didn't bother to see what was west of that area. I wish that I had at least made a quick walk through the area. Oh well, maybe I'll see it in the Summer.


----------



## Mahratta

I gotta get out more! I missed this fantastic thread!
Nice work! I was just in downtown two days ago for the Masters of Percussion concert at Roy Thompson Hall...every time I go up I want to stay


----------



## ggaleazz

Great photos Taller!


----------



## Filip

Awesome!


----------



## Alibaba

Spring has sprung in Toronto... the colours look wonderful...

well done Gregie


----------



## CybaSumo

great photos, credits to the thread starter! :cheers:


----------



## Bostonscapes

Thank you for the beautiful photos, BT. I miss my beloved T.O. dearly. Sigh. 

Fénix, 
Bostonscapes - a photo blog and
Boston Neighborhoods by Fénix


----------



## xzmattzx

Taller said:


> I'm starting to plan my Toronto "Doors Open" schedule now!! It is only two weekends away! (May 24/25).


Is the Maple Leaf Gardens open during this? I'd like to see what that looks like inside if you ever get a chance.


----------



## Taller Better

double post


----------



## Taller Better

Thank you so much everyone! I am happy my pictures were enjoyable, as I had fun
taking them! Took many new ones today and will continue all week while spring is in
full bloom. Thank you, too, Fénix... I am a big fan of your beautiful photography! 
Matt, that is a very good idea; I will check out if the Maple Leaf Gardens are part of
Open Doors.


----------



## xzmattzx

I'd love to come up to Toronto for Doors Open, if my schedule permitted. I wish they did that for here in Wilmington, or maybe for all of Delaware. I wonder if any big cities near me do this.

You'll have to show me around Toronto some time.


----------



## Taller Better

Would be a pleasure!


----------



## Gerrad

he's balding. ;-)


----------



## Xusein

Great pics, Taller...awesome thread in general. I miss Toronto. 

The University of Toronto looks incredibly photogenic in your pics.


----------



## Jaborandi

TB - so many great shots of the beautiful blossoms at U of T and around town. I wish they could last a little longer, say like all summer. Last night walking around the village, the night air was filled with the scent of the lilacs - quite transporting. I'm so glad to see you back in action with your camera and fantastic eye!


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks so much, guys! I've got lots more to come, too!


----------



## ladyscraper

Great shots Taller! 
The Weather has been great lately and your photos are reminding me not to stay couped up inside. 

I live walking distance from Queen's Park and I always really liked just taking it easy around there.

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Taller Better

More pictures! Spring is so enticing... I can't stop taking pictures. Two days ago I made a tour through a neighbourhood next to mine... Cabbagetown. It was named after Irish immigrants who settled in the 1840's and were so poor that they grew vegetables in their front yard. The neighbourhood went downhill in the 50's, but was saved by a gentrification that started in the early 70's. It is the largest collection of mostly unmolested Victorian architecture left in North America. Parliament Street runs down the edge of it, and was named as such when the first Government buildings of Upper Canada were built at its foot in 1794. First stop, the 1861 Chapel of St. James the-Less, built in High Victorian Gothic style, and sits on the site of one of the oldest cemeteries in Toronto.




























Then I am on my bike, and sailing through the thick of Cabbagetown. The single most
pleasing thing about this village is that such an effort was made to ensure all the houses looked different from their neighbours. No dreary long streets of cookie cutter houses churned out.. each has its own style and charm ranging from the glamorous three storey Victorian piles to wee small brick cottages. 














































everyone is house-proud, and makes the very best of their gardens that they can:





































One thing that strikes me as slightly different than their counterparts back home in Britain, most of these houses have some sort of verandah, or "porch" on the front. In our harsh Canadian winters, these could be covered in to give a measure against the cold:



















It is an idyllic life in Cabbagetown.. lots of families and quiet, peaceful streets:










Martha Stewart herself would feel quite at home in Cabbagetown:



















Dogwood gives a lovely salmon pink hue to some of the gardens:




























This house was built by one of the City Fathers, Daniel Lamb, who started the 
first zoo in Toronto:










The day is sunny and warm, and like a vision springing from an oasis, I see that the ice 
cream parlour is open for the summer!!!! 










ahhhhh............. so close I can almost taste my ice cream cone!! 










and there it is.. a vision in pink:










Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!! after this little snack, I
will continue on to Riverdale Farm.


----------



## Taller Better

The neighbourhood is so charming, and so picturesque, that it is difficult to describe. One could not possibly photograph all of the fairytale houses, as there are not enough hours in a day. But to me this one house stands out above all in being the quintessential Cabbagetown Victorian, complete with a hedge of Spirea:



















a great many locally well known people came from, or lived in Cabbagetown:










Riverdale Farm is a city owned replica of a farm smack dab in the middle of Cabbagetown. Every Tuesday there is a wonderful farmers market, selling everything from wild mushrooms to oven baked breads:










Simpson House is a replica (and a mighty fine one at that) of a typical 1850's house
modelled after one that was on the Francy farm, north of Toronto in Markham. A large
Pennsylvania Dutch barn from the 1840's was also moved onto the site, from the Francy homestead. Here is the very pretty Ontario farmhouse:





































here is the Francy barn:










there are several barns with many types of livestock for children to see:



















and chickens roam free outdoors, blissfully unaware of what a fortunate, pampered
life they lead:










a cheeky goose:










an astonished sheep momentarily stops chewing to gawk at a chicken racing by 
him, apparently on a mission:










Bucolic charm in the middle of the city. We feel like we are hundreds of miles away
from civilisation:










a pretty tree called Red Branch, or something to that effect:

















]










and an actual old house that was built here in the mid 1800's:










with a white picket fence. Could it be more perfect? 
































































Let us cross the street now, to one of the prettiest examples of Gothic Revival architecture in Canada... the simply charming Toronto Necropolis, which since 1872
has graced the large cemetary:



















with a little vicarage on the side:




























let us go inside the tiny Necropolis:



















before we go, let's look down the Riverdale Ravine... ravines crisscross Toronto, and
surprise people who think of this city as being flat:










Pretty houses facing onto Riverdale Park:



















this little street is one of the few old brick ones left in the city:




























Cabbagetown is now a highly desirable address, and I'm afraid that the houses
are frightfully expensive. But worth every penny:














































an old and recently restored Victorian hotel on Parliament Street, the Winchester:










In the summer, Toronto corner stores spill out into the streets... fruits, vegetables..
you name it, a veritable riot of colour on every corner:










as I pedal home, I go through an area between Cabbagetown and the Gay Village
that is slowly gentrifying, and is street after street of charming Victorian houses:



















an old Victorian School (The Winchester Public) that is a bit like the small school
I attended as a child. It is still very much in use:










In any case, my well of photos has run dry for tonight. I hope you enjoyed my little 
cycling tour of one small section of Cabbagetown!!


----------



## Homer J. Simpson

I find it funny and terribly ironic that so many people insist that Toronto is a bland and dull swath of box skyscrapers.

This thread sort of proves nay sayers wrong.


----------



## Ni3lS

Nice pics man  What camera do you use?


----------



## Jaborandi

Without a doubt, my favourite house in Cabbagetown. I believe it is known as the Witch's house. 

I did the same walkabout through Cabbagetown last weekend just to enjoy the sight of the blossoms.

Thanks TB


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys!!! 
@Homer, I totally agree with you, but I think old habits die hard. 

@Nielsiej13, I have a Pentax K10 SLR, which I adore and carry with me everywhere

@Jaborandi, I am so happy you love that house too! The lady who owns it (who is decidedly 
un-witch-like!! ) came up behind me when I was snapping the photos and teased me that she charges 10 cents a shot! LOL! Apparently one of the tourist guides, I think she said Lonely Planet, chose her house as their photo for Cabbagetown.

I would LOVE to own one of these houses and live in Cabbagetown.


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures of Cabbagetown. That's one of the areas that I'd like to walk around some time.


----------



## nestor morales

Congratulations ,very beautiful pic's about Toronto. It's very modern, attractive,multicolor. I'd like to visit it someday. I know there are lot chilean people and I'm sure if I go there, they 'll help me ,cause the city is huge.
French is spoken in Toronto too?


----------



## koolio

nestor morales said:


> Congratulations ,very beautiful pic's about Toronto. It's very modern, attractive,multicolor. I'd like to visit it someday. I know there are lot chilean people and I'm sure if I go there, they 'll help me ,cause the city is huge.
> French is spoken in Toronto too?


French is spoken by a very small percentage of people in Toronto. You would find it much more convenient to converse in Spanish as there are MANY people who have it as their native tongue. And yes, there are many Chilenos as well. I personally have many friends of that heritage. Beautiful bunch, their ladies are :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

What the moon looks like here tonight!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice pic


----------



## flar

I've wanted to explore Cabbagetown for a while now. Interesting, some of the houses in Cabbagetown are exactly the same design as some houses in Hamilton. For the most part Toronto and Hamilton have slightly different houses.


----------



## isaidso

Homer J. Simpson said:


> I find it funny and terribly ironic that so many people insist that Toronto is a bland and dull swath of box skyscrapers.
> 
> This thread sort of proves nay sayers wrong.


Reputations are usually earned. Most of Toronto is bland and quite ugly. This is widely acknowledged in both architectural circles and by those that admire this city. It doesn't mean that this isn't a dynamic place with amazing qualities and fantastic neighbourhoods. This thread does a magnificent job at capturing all that is beautiful and dynamic. One could just as easily produce a thread to project the opposite image of this city. It's a mistake to disregard the observations we don't want to hear, both positive and negative. People at both ends of the spectrum are blind not to recognize this. 

Toronto is certainly going to be bland if you move here from a place like Venice or Palm Springs. A typical street in Parkdale or Bloor West is going to look just fine to a local, but to someone from a more glamourous place, it's going to be quite bland and uninspiring. Locals aren't going to find the typical Toronto built form bland because this is what they grew up surrounded by. To locals born and raised here, it isn't dull. Torontonians with such views need to travel more to get a better perspective or at least acknowledge that it is their own personal taste.

I love Toronto, but huge swaths of it are very bland and dull. It all depends on what one's benchmark is.


----------



## Taller Better

Isaidso is right, of course. Beauty is entirely in the eye of the beholder, and any number of reasons can cause people to see something, or a city, as beautiful or ugly. Definitely I don't always agree with other people's impressions of the beauty of various cities, but it is a very personal assessment. I wholeheartedly agree with his suggestions that people travel to try and broaden their perspective.. that way they can learn to make up their own minds, and _trust their own judgement!_ :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx

TB, what places do you plan on visiting for Doors Open? I am really looking forward to your pictures from the upcoming weekend. I really wish they did something like this down in Delaware.


----------



## Taller Better

I've made a loose list of 21 places to choose from, and am going to have to start narrowing it down and eliminating a few. I won't go back to some I have visited a few times
(Canada Life, Flatiron Building, Commerce Court, etc...) but will definitely hit some of the smaller churches/places of worship that are off the radar (eg St Stephen-in-the-Fields (mid Victorian design), St Thomas' (Arts and Crafts design), Anshei Minsk Synagogue in Kensington Market, etc.... ) and I will also hit the "Temple of Booze" - a beautifully renovated railway station (which is also the biggest liquor/wine store in Canada). Their site says photography will be allowed, and up till now I have been told one cannot take photographs inside. I have to plan it carefully, and make a map so I can ride my bike from A to B to C.


----------



## nestor morales

koolio said:


> French is spoken by a very small percentage of people in Toronto. You would find it much more convenient to converse in Spanish as there are MANY people who have it as their native tongue. And yes, there are many Chilenos as well. I personally have many friends of that heritage. Beautiful bunch, their ladies are :cheers:


I prefer to speak in english because I wanna learn it. I know a little bit, but it isn't enough to me. I need to practice so I make mistakes sometimes .
Yes, chilean women are beautiful and generally all chilean people.
:cheers:


----------



## Gerrad

..


----------



## Taller Better

Guys, please don't use my photothread as a platform. Thanks!


----------



## Deanb

last set of pix from Cabbagetown is just amazing!

I can't believe how beautiful it all looks! I wouldn't normally expect a classy feel from one of the largest north american cities, and it surprised me!


----------



## Taller Better

I adore Cabbagetown, and would love to live there. I know it is not everyone's cup of tea,
but it would suit me perfectly!!


----------



## nestor morales

Taller said:


> Guys, please don't use my photothread as a platform. Thanks!


I was seeing your pics. they are amazing & beautiful a lot! I liked night photos
and panoramics. Is Toronto next a lake or sea?
:cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

It is beside Lake Ontario, one of the Great Lakes. They are a massive lake system that goes along the border between Canada and the USA!


----------



## PARAONE

Taller said:


>


My sister and oldest brother grew up in this house.. it's truly amazing on the inside with agreat roof top deck with a downtown view. Many happy memories of staying here as a child. Thier mother decided to move to forest hill and build a McMansion, I liked this place much much better.

Great pics by the way!


----------



## Taller Better

Wow!! That is an incredible coincidence. One other time I took a picture of a Moorish-influenced Victorian building on Queen Street East here in Toronto, and it turned out someone lived in the upstairs.. another time I took a picture of someone's sister in law going into her house! LOL! Another time I took a picture of a patio scene, and an SSC member visiting from Scotland happened to be in it! Also took a picture of another person's uncle.

I have some nice photos to post, but am just too tired tonight to put my heart and soul into it. It will have to wait til this busy Doors Open Toronto weekend is over!


----------



## mcornett

*Thank you for your work!*

TallerBetter, 

I just wanted to thank you for all the beautiful pictures of Toronto you've posted over these past couple of years. I lived downtown during my undergrad at UofT and have strong, wonderful memories scattered all over our (much maligned and poorly understood) city. I have since lived in Japan for a year, and moved to Montreal for school last September. Especially during this awful, depressing winter, I looked at your shots (particularly of Cabbagetown) and was washed over by good sentiment. I hope you've had a fantastic Doors Open weekend, (which I seem to miss every year) and continue documenting!

If I could make any request for pictures, it would be Riverdale / Withrow Park / Broadview - another neighbourhood that brings me great peace.


----------



## Taller Better

Thank you very much! That perked me right up! I have a ton of pictures to post, and will get around to putting more on, and I always welcome suggestions for new places. Broadview is a great idea. I have bits and pieces of it scattered through the blog. I don't know where Withrow Park is... Riverdale also has lots of juicy areas I have not yet touched!! 
I'm half finished Doors Open... hit about ten places today and hope for the same tomorrow...


----------



## Taller Better

Today's entries were taken a week ago.. I'll call this thread "My Excellent Church Street Excursion". I live just off this street, which is one of Toronto's oldest; it was named for the cathedrals that dotted it. I started at Church and Carleton Street, looking at what used to be Somerset House Hotel. Built in the late 1800's, it was the latest thing in modernity and luxury. Today it houses a bank branch:



















Typical carvings in this Romanesque Revival style of architecture:










a brief ride through Allan Gardens:










Then we pass Oakham House, built in 1848 in Early Gothic Revival style:



















Let's stop at St Michael's Catholic Cathedral first to have a look around:



















Built in 1845, the 14th Century English Gothic inspiration for this church was York Minster in England, and indeed under the corner stone are buried pieces of pillar stone and wood from the roof of York Minster.














































the roof:










We leave St Michael's by way of Bond Street, where we see the old door of St Michael's 
Hospital across the street:










Next stop, the Metropolitan United Church, originally Methodist:





































The origin of this church was the first Methodist church built in Toronto, in 1818:










This church was built in 1872 as Canada's "Cathedral of Methodism", and thus was more ornate than most Methodist Churches I have been in locally. A disastrous fire in 1928 destroyed most of the original interior:










But, the interior was handsomely rebuilt to this appearance:























































Notable features of the Metropolitan- it has one of the largest carillons in Canada,
and the largest pipe organ in the country.
I will split up my entries a bit, as we move on to have a bite of lunch.


----------



## Taller Better

All this pedalling creates hunger and thirst, so I pop into McVeigh's for a quick lunch to 
restore my energy:




























then over to St Jame's Anglican Cathedral. St Jame's has the oldest congregation
in the city, having been formed in 1797. The current building was built in 1844, and
has the second tallest steeple in Canada. Like many churches in the city, English Gothic
was the inspiration for architectural style. As we approach, we see a chain fence that was taken from Christopher Wren's St Paul's Cathedral in London.. thus is the oldest fence in Toronto that I am aware of:




























Let's go inside. First we see some movers and shakers from early Toronto:





































The interior is about as English as you can get:























































the pipe organ is a beauty:



















The lectern, which always fascinated me in my local parish church when I was a boy:










the clock that has been keeping pretty good time since 1853:










the entrance way has some mounted gravestones from the original graveyard:










The Rideout family was prominent in early Toronto, and their son died in 1817:










we say goodbye to St Jame's, and move on with our tour!










The church has a marvelous large Victorian garden:










and across the street to the very elegant St Lawrence Hall, built in 1850:










I'll make another entry to space this out a bit!


----------



## Taller Better

and some random shots taken around Old Town Toronto:




























a boy and girl playing Peek-a-Boo!










some seens from The Esplanade:




























The Hockey Hall of Fame, originally an 1880's Bank of Montreal building that
escaped the Great Toronto Fire of 1904. 





































and one of the many outdoor cafes downtown that spring to life at this time of year!










Welcome Summer! And thank you for joining my little cycling tour today!

:cheers1::banana2:


----------



## flar

wow, those pictures show some really nice old architecture


----------



## PARAONE

Taller said:


> Wow!! That is an incredible coincidence. One other time I took a picture of a Moorish-influenced Victorian building on Queen Street East here in Toronto, and it turned out someone lived in the upstairs.. another time I took a picture of someone's sister in law going into her house! LOL! Another time I took a picture of a patio scene, and an SSC member visiting from Scotland happened to be in it! Also took a picture of another person's uncle.
> 
> I have some nice photos to post, but am just too tired tonight to put my heart and soul into it. It will have to wait til this busy Doors Open Toronto weekend is over!


well the moorish building on Queen East is the building I lived in until Jan'07 I lived on the top floor corner unit. Then you got my sister in-law who lives above regal hardware across the street in the next shot. I'm starting to think your stalking me! Very freaky coincidence for sure! 

If you go to Withrow Park I'm gonna laugh my ass off if you take a photo of my parents house.


----------



## Taller Better

Good Grief!!!  Are you serious!?! I'm gobsmacked!! :lol:


----------



## FREKI

Wonderful work mate!


----------



## PARAONE

And was it not you who took a pic of a black and white cat on Allen Ave just off Broadview last summer?

If it was it's my next door neighbour's cat!


----------



## Taller Better

Now you are messin' with my mind, Paraone! 

Thanks everyone who likes the pics.. I have many more to post once I organize my past
weekend's Doors Open Toronto adventures...


----------



## PARAONE

I shit you not! I'm going through your blog trying to find the pic now....

His name is Billy and lives two doors down from me, he used to piss under my porch untill I rebuilt it and took away his hiding place. I loathe that cat!


----------



## PARAONE

Well it took a while but here are the pics in question.....


Here is my old building, I' lived on the top floor corner unit....











And there is my sister-in-law "LOU" locking up her place....











Now I'll try and find that damn cat!

BTW, this thread is awesome!!! you kinda forget untill you go through the entire thing again.....


And please post the boob pics of the chick from the Italy win in 06! come on please!!!


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures from around Church Street. I remember walking up the street past all of those places. I turned westward at Carleton, where you started your tour.

I noticed that some of the old-style street signs are used in "generic" areas. I know that near St. James Church, the name of the neighborhood is on the signs. I believe that "Old Town Toronto" is on them; is this correct? Also "Old Town Toronto" and "Historic Queen East" appear on signs on Queen Street; are there any other places that overlap with Old Town?

Looking forward to your Doors Open pictures.


----------



## Grey Towers

Top drawer camera you have there. It imbues many of the photos, especially the darker ones, with a golden warmth and depth.


----------



## Taller Better

@Paraone.. check your inbox! :naughty:

Look forward to seeing that picture of the pussy that you are searching for!! :cheers:

@ xzmattzx- it does get confusing with the neighbourhood signs. You are right, St Jame's is in the thick of Old Town, and Queen St East and Queen St West have their own signage.. as well as King Street and College, and lots of others, too...(Church/Wellesley gay village, Kensington Market, etc....) . Going east, Old Town gives way to Riverdale, which has Corktown as part of it. I do try and take pics of the signs, as I know you are interested in them! 

@ Grey Towers- thank you so much! The camera is brilliant, and I am thrilled with the results. It is a Pentax K10 SLR. I actually have to be careful with the golden hue....I try to keep the white balance as true as possible, but it is also affected by the so-called "film speed" (iso)- indoors I always use a speed of 1600, as I am waaaaay too lazy to carry a tripod. I like the ease of snapping photos handheld. I could get better photos with a tripod, and at 100 iso, but I haven't the patience! :lol: Sometimes the golden hue is exaggerated a bit, but I do try to get the white balance as correct as I can.


----------



## Taller Better

While I'm at it, some shots from today when I went to Parliament Street to get pig's ears for my dogs!..Parliament Street is the heart of Cabbagetown. A bit scruffy around the edges in places, but chock full of neighbourhood character; really a wonderful place to live. 




























I can tell this building is mid 1800's and a bit older than many of the slightly later Victorians around it:










a lot of these buildings are 2nd Empire style.. popular around 1870:





































and row, or terrace housing, that looks to me to have been built around 1877:


----------



## xzmattzx

Is it normal to call them terrace houses or terrace housing in Canada? I've only known that type of housing by one name: rowhouses. Rowhomes don't seem as prevalent in Canada as they are on the Eastern Seaboard here, and maybe the difference in culture results in the difference in names. Then again, Canadians that I know refer to the rowhouses that they know are abundant in East Coast cities like Philadelphia and Boston as "rowhouses".


----------



## Taller Better

The term here today is exclusively "rowhouses"; "terrace houses", or terraced houses is the English term, and the term that used to be used in Canada in the 1800's. Anyone who has ever seen the British serial television show "Coronation Street" will have seen Terrace Houses in the intro! 
Boston and Philly certainly have more rowhousing than Toronto, and they tend to have multi-family townhouses in row fashion as well, which we rarely have. Nothing looks as smart as beautifully restored Georgian or Victorian townhouses. You would not have seen a lot of our rowhouses if you just toured the regular downtown tourist areas... you would have to branch out a bit on streets like Queen, King, Adelaide East.. the older part of Toronto.


----------



## Jaborandi

Maybe if we all ask TB very nicely, he will one day take some shots of the gorgeous Windsor Terrace on the north side of Clarence Square - Corrie eat yer 'eart out!


----------



## Alibaba

Greg
you love your churches...
beautiful photos btw

cheers


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys!! The wonderful thing about Doors Open is that it completely removes the nervousness of entering someone else's house of worship. All are welcomed in and given a bit of history about the church. It has been my experience that I've been allowed into, or even welcomed into most churches I have gone into. In Old Montreal they get bombarded with sightseers photographing the interior of the churches, so they have dealt with that by charging admission to tourists, which seems fair enough. Someone has to pay for the upkeep of massive cathedrals, and tourists should do their bit. I always put something in the offering box of every church I photograph, to help out in maintaining the beautiful building. If a service is going on it is different, but when the church is empty it is much easier. When I was in Hamilton I was quite intimidated going into the big Catholic cathedral, but a man there welcomed me in, encouraged me to take pictures and to go right up to the apse. Made me feel much more comfortable! As for your question about the Pope earlier, I do not know what the service was. I imagine it was one of those ecumenical services, with representatives from other faiths.

On very lucky occasions, you will enter a church at just the right time, and
be treated to wonderful choral or chamber music. A few weeks ago when I visited the Cathedrals on Church Street, I had one of those lucky moments in the Anglican one...
a chamber orchestra was playing 'Air' from Suite No.3 in D major - Johann Sebastian Bach, and I sat like a big fat contented cat lapping up a bowl of cream. I could have spent all day in there!  :


----------



## Taller Better

As Ali has pointed out, I do love my churches! I am near the end of the photos I have taken lately,
so everyone can relax that they are just about finished!  Continuing on with my Doors Open series,
I cycled east on King Street to St. Paul's Basilica, in Corktown, which is the seat of Toronto's oldest Catholic parish, established in 1822, and it ministered to the poor Catholic Irish of the town. Nearby Little Trinity Church ministered to the poor Irish Protestants. This particular Basilica was built in 1887, and is somewhat extraordinary to have been built in the Italian Renaissance (which by the way is incorrectly described as Italian Romanesque in the literature they gave us that day) style, when as we know most churches in Toronto favoured the early English Gothic style, including St Michael's Catholic Cathedral downtown. As it was in 1887, this church still serves the poor and newly immigrated, thus it was great good fortune a few years back when in recognition of the Pope elevating St. Paul's to minor Basilica status, the entire interior and exterior were given a complete restoration. Most of the beautiful frescoes and paintings inside had been painted over and over and over with flat paint, so it was an incredibly complex job and a labour of love. If anyone is interested in seeing photographs of the restoration, follow this link:
http://www.archtoronto.org/events_news/basilica_restoration.htm

I arrive at the Basilica:



















this photo shows the handsome campanile that sides onto Queen Street East:










inside awaits many splendours:




























the impressive apse:




























after a thoroughly pleasurable visit, I get back on my bike, and continue my day:










Next stop, the nearby Distillery District. I will make that into a separate entry.


----------



## Taller Better

The Distillery district is one of the most interesting in Toronto, and has been made a national historic site. It contains 40 Victorian buildings built between 1830 and the 1890's by the distilling giant Gooderham & Worts, which grew to become the largest distillery in the British Empire. It no longer makes whiskey, but has been converted into an arts and cultural district. Some rather glamorous condominiums are being built as part of the complex to bring the area more life... to be truly vibrant an area like this needs a 24 hour population. That way it is a living breathing part of the community and not a museum. The Distillery District has long been used by film makers to make a myriad of movies.










For Doors Open, they opened a few extra spaces to the public. This is the Rack House:










It was a large 1890 Victorian style warehouse where 15,000 barrels of alcohol
were stored, and counted by the resident government excise officer to keep 
everyone honest and make sure all taxes were paid! 










barrel storage requires little light, so there are no windows on the north or south
side.. this also keeps the interior quite cool even in the summer. Barrels were rolled
into the racking system, and occasionally rotated to ensure the entire interior of the 
wooden barrel got equal usage. 



















here are some photos from the kiln furnace, and barrel vaults building:



















Here is the National Heritage site plaque put up by the government of Canada. Today
only Scotch Whisky may be spelled that way; all other's must be spelled "whiskey", but
back in the 1800's, there was only one spelling:



















Let's take a walk around the very popular Distillery District:










at this spot I normally stop at a little bakery for lunch:










they make lovely Shepherd's Pie, and I got a fresh sausage roll right out of the oven.
This touring is hard work!!  :
































































my favourite coffee shop in all of Toronto- Balzac's, where they roast their
own green beans:



















here we see the oldest buildings on the site.. they were built in stone, as there
was no brick factory west of Montreal at the time:
































































the Distillery District is becoming known for its great restaurants and
outdoor dining.. here is a casual outdoor barbecue:










if anyone is a "foodie" out there, I highly recommend a visit to Perigee here
at 55 Mill Street, as it is one of Toronto's hottest gastronomical spots at the
moment. Let's continue wandering about:



















It was a fine, warm May day, and everyone was enjoying the sun:



















I'm a bit of an odd duck, myself, and in general prefer eating indoors. I popped
into one of my favourite local breweries, Mill Street, to sample the goods:





































after this treat we head home, and on the way pass by the nearby Enoch Turner
Schoolhouse, which was the first free school erected in Toronto (1848):










a humble building, but important to the locals of the area. Many employees of
the distillery were able to send their children here, as otherwise they might not
have gotten any education:




























and right beside it is the oldest standing church in Toronto- Little Trinity from
1843. Again, this resembles many small churches built in the Neo Gothic style in
England at the time, with strong vertical lines and window arches:




























a devastating fire swept the building in 1961.. thieves broke in, and in an
attempt to cover their tracks they torched the building. 

this remains pretty much the only photograph to give us an idea what the original
interior looked like:










as it is today:










this visit scored huge points in my books, as they encouraged me to go upstairs
and ring the bells!!! And who hasn't longed to do that? :d

the ladder to the bell:










here is where I vigorously rose to the task and let the bells peel out!! 



















some old marble plaques on the walls indicate to us that major benefactors to
this little Church were the founders of the Distillery.. Messrs Gooderham and Worts:




























this is the vicarage beside the church:










and now let's head west on Adelaide Street toward downtown. 










this old firehall on Berkeley Street has been converted into a theatre:










a handsome red brick late Georgian style building (looks to me around 1850),
that I had never noticed before:




























and I came upon three very interesting local historical structures.










Side by side we have:










Here we have one of the first banks in Canada- the Bank of Upper Canada built in 1827:





































if we go round the building to the back, this handsome old stone structure
reminds us of older buildings in Montreal:










the De La Salle Institute was built by the Catholic Christian Brothers in 1871, in the 2nd Empire style, with a Mansard roofline: 



















and our very first Post Office in Toronto, which also happens to be the oldest
remaining post office in the country. It is still fully operational to this very day
as a Canada Post outlet:



















Well, that is the conclusion of my 2008 Open Doors weekend. I hope everyone 
enjoyed the tour, and did not burn out on all the churches!!


----------



## Taller Better

The Distillery district is one of the most interesting in Toronto, and has been made a national historic site. It contains 40 Victorian buildings built between 1830 and the 1890's by the distilling giant Gooderham & Worts, which grew to become the largest distillery in the British Empire. It no longer makes whiskey, but has been converted into an arts and cultural district. Some rather glamorous condominiums are being built as part of the complex to bring the area more life... to be truly vibrant an area like this needs a 24 hour population. That way it is a living breathing part of the community and not a museum. The Distillery District has long been used by film makers to make a myriad of movies.










For Doors Open, they opened a few extra spaces to the public. This is the Rack House:










It was a large 1890 Victorian style warehouse where 15,000 barrels of alcohol
were stored, and counted by the resident government excise officer to keep 
everyone honest and make sure all taxes were paid! 










barrel storage requires little light, so there are no windows on the north or south
side.. this also keeps the interior quite cool even in the summer. Barrels were rolled
into the racking system, and occasionally rotated to ensure the entire interior of the 
wooden barrel got equal usage. 



















here are some photos from the kiln furnace, and barrel vaults building:



















Here is the National Heritage site plaque put up by the government of Canada:



















eventually Gooderham Worts was bought by Hiram Walker, which is still a huge Canadian
distillery, and makes the world famous Canadian Club Whiskey. 

Let's take a walk around the very popular Distillery District:










at this spot I normally stop at a little bakery for lunch:










they make lovely Shepherd's Pie, and I got a fresh sausage roll right out of the oven.
This touring is hard work!!  :
































































my favourite coffee shop in all of Toronto- Balzac's, where they roast their
own green beans:



















here we see the oldest buildings on the site.. they were built in stone, as there
was no brick factory west of Montreal at the time:
































































the Distillery District is becoming known for its great restaurants and
outdoor dining.. here is a casual outdoor barbecue:










if anyone is a "foodie" out there, I highly recommend a visit to Perigee here
at 55 Mill Street, as it is one of Toronto's hottest gastronomical spots at the
moment. Let's continue wandering about:



















It was a fine, warm May day, and everyone was enjoying the sun:



















I'm a bit of an odd duck, myself, and in general prefer eating indoors. I popped
into one of my favourite local breweries, Mill Street, to sample the goods:





































after this treat we head home, and on the way pass by the nearby Enoch Turner
Schoolhouse, which was the first free school erected in Toronto (1848):










a humble building, but important to the locals of the area. Many employees of
the distillery were able to send their children here, as otherwise they might not
have gotten any education:




























and right beside it is the oldest standing church in Toronto- Little Trinity from
1843. Again, this resembles many small churches built in the Neo Gothic style in
England at the time, with strong vertical lines and window arches:




























a devastating fire swept the building in 1961.. thieves broke in, and in an
attempt to cover their tracks they torched the building. 

this remains pretty much the only photograph to give us an idea what the original
interior looked like:










as it is today:










this visit scored huge points in my books, as they encouraged me to go upstairs
and ring the bells!!! And who hasn't longed to do that? :d

the ladder to the bell:










here is where I vigorously rose to the task and let the bells peel out!! 



















some old marble plaques on the walls indicate to us that major benefactors to
this little Church were the founders of the Distillery.. Messrs Gooderham and Worts:




























this is the vicarage beside the church:










and now let's head west on Adelaide Street toward downtown. 










this old firehall on Berkeley Street has been converted into a theatre:










a handsome red brick late Georgian style building (looks to me around 1850),
that I had never noticed before:




























and I came upon three very interesting local historical structures.










Side by side we have
one of the first banks in Canada- the Bank of Upper Canada built in 1827:














































if we go round the building to the back, this handsome old stone structure
reminds us of older buildings in Montreal:










the De La Salle Institute was built by the Catholic Christian Brothers in 1871, in the 2nd Empire style, with a Mansard roofline: 



















and our very first Post Office in Toronto, which also happens to be the oldest
remaining post office in the country. It is still fully operational to this very day
as a Canada Post outlet:



















Well, that is the conclusion of my 2008 Open Doors weekend. I hope everyone 
enjoyed the tour, and did not burn out on all the churches!! 

I will be moving on now to some contemporary building photostudies.. next up will be City Place,the new high density residential community being built on a previous barren and brown field. It is, to say the least, controversial and has caused a considerable amount of consternation in this city. I visited there yesterday, and will mount those photos soon!


----------



## madridhere

Very nice pictues, Taller.


----------



## Aliya

i love this thread


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures. I like the churches, especially the Catholic one (a little bias on my part). Like you, I walked in one some fine music. When I happened to walk up to St. Michael's Cathedral, they were having a Vesper service for the priests of the Archdiocese, to prepare them for the Masses and services of Holy Week. your famous St. Michael's boys choir was singing for the service, and so I got to listen to what you could think of as a private "concert" for the priests. I was impressed with the choir, although I didn't realize that they were famous at the time.

The Distillery District is very interesting, and that is one of the places that I want to visit when I get another chance to visit Toronto. What is the district like in general? Are there city streets in between the buildings? Are the streets pedestrian-only? Were these buildings kind of separated from the city, like a modern office complex feels separated from its surroundings? If so, does it still have this feel?


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys!! Yes, the Distillery is sort of cut off from the rest of the area, because it was a private fenced-in compound.. you have to go in through a gate. Definitely no vehicles allowed inside. It is like a little village of its own, with all these quaint old buildings now housing artists and their work, as well as restaurants and bars. It isn't large.. I would say roughly the size of one city block...a must see for any tourist coming to Toronto!


----------



## Deanb




----------



## Luv2travel

Wow! I love this thread, been through the whole thing. So many great pictures. From this latest set, I love the St. Paul's Basilica shots. Thanks.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks Luv2travel! I have to go through it all myself some day and catalogue what is on every page, as I have lost track of where everything is! I love that Basilica, too... it is so different from the other churches of Toronto.


----------



## isaidso

I always learn something new about the city from visiting these threads. Mr. Christie started his cookie empire in Toronto? Good to see that part of our industrial heritage alive and well under the ownership of Nabisco. Too often, they simply get rid of the Canadian brand, and insert their own. Example: General Motors of Canada.


----------



## Harkeb

Toronto is a beautiful city with a great mix of old and new.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks Harkeb! 



isaidso said:


> I always learn something new about the city from visiting these threads. Mr. Christie started his cookie empire in Toronto? Good to see that part of our industrial heritage alive and well under the ownership of Nabisco. Too often, they simply get rid of the Canadian brand, and insert their own. Example: General Motors of Canada.


I've learned so much about my own city since taking up photography, so I am learning as I go along! I remember the Christie's Biscuits factory in Winnipeg when I was young. Tonight's pictures are from this past Sunday.. I visited Harbourfront, and the new partially completed City Place!

I started out at Harbour Castle Hotel right down by the lake:





































Lot's of construction about town! 










toward the Toronto Islands










On Harbourfront:




























a renovated warehouse turned into a shopping centre about 20 years ago:






















































































































Harbourfront Stage:










with a jazz act doing a sound check for a concert later:



















there are smaller stages about, too. This one with a Thai dance troupe from Ottawa:










I've got a fair number of pixs, so will split them up.


----------



## Taller Better

HtO- A park that was installed last year:



















We arrive at City Place.. the largest residential complex ever built in Toronto. It
was, not long ago, brownfield land owned by the Canadian National Railway. Even
with as many condos that have gone up, there are still quite a number to go, including
the rumoured tallest (but as yet not revealed) one, "Signature" Tower:









































































a detail echoing a ship theme as part of the top detail of one building:










the area is well served by streetcars.. here we look south on Spadina Avenue:




























I'll now make another entry.


----------



## Taller Better

"Concord" is the company developing the new community:
































































I don't know if it was just a coincidence, but I saw sooo many good looking young
people that day in this neighbourhood. I think the average age of the condo buyer is 
quite young. I wouldn't mind this car:










The rain came down in torrents just as I approached the Skydome... luckily there
was a ballgame on so I tied up my bike and went up to the Hard Rock Cafe to watch the game!! The roof on the stadium had been open at the start of the game, but they closed it before it started to rain. Takes about 20 minutes to close the roof. 





































The Blue Jays were hosting the Chicago Cubs:










Seeing as we were sitting under the Dome, I found this quite funny!














































I was famished:










after the game, I hit the streets! 














































Stay tuned for a brewery tour!!


----------



## Taller Better

.this old railway cabin can mean only one thing... I have reached the old Round House
used by the Canadian National Railway to service their trains. Today it is a wonderful brewery that makes a pilsner called Steamwhistle. 



























































































a very sweet girl gave us a guided tour!










she said we were like the most totally awesome group EVER!! 

this is where the good stuff gets brewed:























































a joke by someone that referenced an old Laverne and Shirley show on tv, but
I had never seen it before:



















thanking us for going on the tour!










the great little retro trucks they whip beer around the city with:




























Lucky the rain had not lasted long:










a few downtown shots:




























I've got enough for one more entry.


----------



## Taller Better

Finally I stopped in at the BCE building, to have a look at an art exhibit that was part of Luminato. This installation was entitled "Mille Femme", and was one thousand photos of local women by the French photographer Maraval:





































This soaring and beautiful atrium was designed by Santiago Calatrava in 1987.
As part of the design they kept the facade of this 1845 Commercial Bank:




























the leader of one of our national opposition parties, Jack Layton, and his
wife Olivia Chow who is also a Member of Parliament for the same party, 
both extremely nice people:










back outside, where another thunderstorm had just finished (my timing was perfect
all day long!!)




























the old Toronto Stock Exchange building:










the old National Club:










which has a brand new neighbour.. the new Trump Tower going up now:























































and now to quote Samuel Pepys, "And so, to bed".


----------



## Alibaba

Take me there with you...^^


----------



## gappa

Great work yet again. I don't remember ever having a steamwhistle in Toronto, are they any good?


----------



## Taller Better

Ali, I'd be happy to!! You must come visit Canada if you go to London. It is only
a short hop across the pond!  

Gappa, yes it is very good beer... they follow the old Bavarian Purity Law of 1516, and
their beer contains only four ingredients:
1) water
2) hops
3) barley
4) Brewer's yeast

I think my favourite downtown brewed beer is Mill Street, however.


----------



## xzmattzx

Excellent pictures once again.

~ The Harbourfront is one area that I want to see. (I also want to see the Toronto Islands, the Distillery District, and maybe Corktown and Cabbagetown. I also want to see The Beaches, but I think that's more than a 5-minute walk from the Financial District. Man, I hope I get a chance to go to Toronto this Summer.) Most modern buildings are somewhat sterile, especially if they are lumped together like at the Harbourfront, but I think that these modern buildings work well with the surroundings. Maybe it's because they use the same color tones as the lake. Of course, seeing these buildings in Winter must be another story. My one criticism of the Harbourfront is that I don't want to see the view of the Financial District blocked. I especially hope that the Royal York Hotel and it's neon sign are not blocked off from most angles. At the same time, though, I wouldn't want to stand in the way of letting an area grow like a Nimby would.

~ I wonder if you went to the same Cubs/Blue Jays game as Flar...

~ I've always liked how they used that facade inside that mall place.

~ I've mentioned it several times before, but the Financial District might be my all-time favorite downtown district that I've ever been to. The mix of old, historic buildings and new buildings, as well as the diversity in new buildings, is a perfect blend. Throw in interesting nooks and crannies that serve as focal points besides streets (like Commerce Court), and the Financial District is definitely something to enjoy and behold.


----------



## ratoronto

great photos!


----------



## Filip

Awesome pictures TB!

Thoroughly enjoyed every single one!


----------



## bar1967

Hats off to you Taller!! You do a great job capturing our city with your camera. Even though I live here I always look forward to your next photos. You should do the 'Beach' area sometime.


----------



## algonquin

such an awesome thread


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys!! I've done the Beach before in the thread, but it is way back somewhere. I will, of course, do it again this summer as I adore that area!


----------



## Taller Better

Today I will post a few pictures from this past Saturday night... we went to a Festas Juninas here in Toronto. Anyone from Brazil will be familiar with this annual June celebration, that celebrates the month as well as Saints John, Peter and Anthony. The highlight of the celebration is a dance called the "quadrilha", which was originally brought to the Americas from France, and tells the story of a marriage in a small town. We also have versions of this in North America, such as the traditional Square Dance. This party is quite like what we used to celebrate here many years ago when they had Barn Dances, and also "Sadie Hawkins Night". The origins of the June celebration came over from Europe, and had started back in ancient Greece and Rome. The quadrilha is much fun, and is done in a comedic manner, with a very pregnant girl tearful that her boyfriend has run away, when her father and others find him and drag him to the altar to make an honest girl of her. People dress in peasant costumes, with patches on their pants, and straw hats. Some black out front teeth to enhance the country-bumpkin look! 










Traditional foods were served up, such as tacacá, sweet tapioca with coconut,
and delicious steamed hot dogs with crisps on top, and a glass of quentão to drink. 
































































the festival was held in a hall that had originally been a church, but 
now has been changed into an events centre... it has a wonderful outdoor
square for summer parties:
































































Here the peasant girl holds a basket with "correio elegante", or a kind of
cheeky mail! 























































the blushing bride:





































the band was great fun, and played traditional "forró" music:










now comes the moment everyone has been waiting for.. the quadrilha. Here the
distraught bride bemoans the fact that her belly is swelling and there is no husband
stepping up to the altar:










that, of course, is soon remedied when her father and some other men round up the errant suitor, and force him to the church to do his duty and marry the poor girl:









































































Once the knot is tied, all is forgiven and a good time is had by all!
































































Then, coincidentally the next day I came upon an impromptu "Capoeira" performance
on the street near where I live. This is a traditional Brazilian martial arts dance, and 
reminded me of such scenes I saw on the streets of Sao Paulo:


----------



## Luv2travel

Cool. I'd never heard of this before. Looks like a lot of fun . I'll have to go to a Festas Juninas some day. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## xzmattzx

Interesting. I've never heard of this celebration. It sounds like a good reason to drink, if I say so myself.:cheers:


----------



## Rumors

Great shots TB.  ^^


----------



## iemanja

I ADOOOORE Festa Junina, it seems people had a great time there. Did they have quentao there? I love it!!!

Lovely pics, Toronto seems to be a fabulous city.


----------



## Taller Better

Yes, they had it! It was sort of like Sangria! Coming up this July is the big Brazilian party over on Toronto Islands. Of course I will go again this year, and post photos like I did last year in these threads! I adore Brazil and love its people and culture. :cheers:

note, here is the link to my last year Brazil Celebrations here on the Toronto Islands... they were great fun! 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=334362&page=31


----------



## Leoxjs

Nice shots of the city!
That party seemed to be very funny


----------



## Deanb

LOL funny pix I wouldn't normally expect to see in Toronto


----------



## hugoslz

Taller said:


> Yes, they had it! It was sort of like Sangria! Coming up this July is the big Brazilian party over on Toronto Islands. Of course I will go again this year, and post photos like I did last year in these threads! I adore Brazil and love its people and culture. :cheers:
> 
> note, here is the link to my last year Brazil Celebrations here on the Toronto Islands... they were great fun!
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=334362&page=31


Taller, better...what a great photos!
Congratulations!
Festa Junina is a tradition of de northeast side of Brazil...really beautiful and funny. The food is the best part. hahahha

Ah! Last year i was on the Brazilian Day on those island..
It was soo good to see all our food and drinks their hehhee.
See ya!


----------



## algonquin

faux unibrows are AWESOME


----------



## Taller Better

Some pictures from yesterday! I have out of town guests, so we wandered about Bloor Street. Popped into the Royal Ontario Museum, and then went to a couple of roof top bars.
First we tied our bikes to the clever new bicycle posts outside the museum:





































I got a few pictures of the new Museum Restaurant "C5" as last time I 
visited the lights were turned off:



















They have begun work on a rooftop garden outside the restaurant:










the view:










and CityPlace, the new development I did a photostudy of last weekend:










Next we went up to the Library Bar, atop the Hyatt Plaza hotel, and enjoyed
a nice cold drink!




























we can look down at the Royal Ontario Museum:



















another view of CityPlace:





































and as we leave, a look from the north side of the building:










I'll spread this out into a couple of entries. Next we go up on a different
rooftop bar!


----------



## Taller Better

This lounge is considerably higher up, on the 51st floor of the Manulife Building. The view of the city is sweeping, and you can see out from the south and north view:





































and yet another view of CityPlace:










a look from the opposite side, looking north to Yonge and Eglinton:





































a look southward at the Metropolitan Condominiums, just newly built:



















and one last look downtown!


----------



## Taller Better

also, a couple more from BCE Place now that the art installation has been removed:


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures. Those rooftop bars must be really nice. A lot of friends of mine live in Manhattan, and they say the rooftop bars there are amazing. I bet the Toronto rooftop bars are spectacular as well at night. I wish we had just one down here in Delaware. (Actually, I wish we had a few more bars here in Wilmington or Newark or close by in general.)

Those bike racks are really neat. That was definitely a good move for the Museum.


----------



## yyzer

TB, once again, FABULOUS pics!!


----------



## Looking/Up

Gorgeous photos TB.... I love the one from C5 that shows Philosopher's Walk and all the greenery with University College and the skyline behind it all. It would be nice if more areas of the city had gorgeous pathways to stroll along like Philosopher's Walk...


----------



## DrT

Love the BCE Place pics.
Very inspiring.


----------



## ladyscraper

Great new photos! I'm loving how you captured buildings that are very far apart in the skyline in just one shot. Great work as always!


----------



## neorion

TB can you tell me, is the ROM in a 'cultural and educational precinct'? Are there other institutions nearby? Also, there looks like a deconstructivist style extension to the existing building, is that right? Finally, the BCE is that the work of Calatrava,? Looks like his signature 'rib cage' construction there. 

Great pics as usual :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

The ROM occupies a rather unique and very enviable location... it is on the edge of the University of Toronto campus, and also at the intersection of the most prestigious shopping district of the city.










the original structure of the ROM is about one hundred years old:



















You are correct.. the "Crystal" is a deconstructive addition by the architect
Daniel Liebskind, and was built hugging it but free standing, without so much as one bolt entering the structure of the historical building. Pictures from opening weekend last summer:




























right across the street is the delightful Gardiner Museum of Ceramics:










the atrium of BCE is indeed the work of Calatrava!


----------



## Taller Better

double post


----------



## neorion

^^ I see, thanks for the info :cheers:


----------



## Luv2travel

Another awesome set of pictures. Especially love the shots from the Hyatt. What a beautiful day...man, I love summer in TO. Thanks again.


----------



## Mollywood

When will your Gay Pride pics be posted, taller?


----------



## Taller Better

Hey Molly... got a kabillion photos today and will post them. What a wild day it was!


----------



## Quall

I love the views from the Hyatt


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys! Molly, my Pride pics are posted here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=653755

I was up on a tall building yesterday to photograph the Toronto Pride Parade
and took the opportunity to snap some shots of the city:
















































































































































































































for Pride pictures like this, please go to my other thread!


----------



## Taller Better

double posted


----------



## xzmattzx

I don't know how you get into all of these buildings. You're lucky.


----------



## Taller Better

Takes some planning and making contacts, but I have been lucky!!


----------



## Taller Better

Some random pictures I took today, on our Canada Day 2008! To all the Canadian members out there, hoping you had a great day! First we stopped in at a pub for lunch, where some fans were getting ready for a soccer game today of our local team, Toronto FC:























































off on our bikes toward Exhibition Place. We see the huge lot that is half completed
into CityPlace:










we approach the Princes' Gate to enter Exhibition Place:
































































more excited Toronto FC fans on the way to the game:














































The BMO stadium!



















Let's go into the CHIN picnic. CHIN is a local ethnic television station that
decided back in the 70's to start an annual picnic to celebrate our
diversities. It is still going strong at the end of every June, ending on Canada Day!




























We walked about the grounds of Exhibition Place, admiring the old Art Deco and
Neo Classical pavilions:


















































































this area had a Portuguese celebration going on!



























































































and just a few more Pavilions! 




























and just a couple of random shots on my way home:



















and I end the night with a shot of the CN Tower from my window, with its 
colours tonight red and white to celebrate Canada Day! 










:dance:


----------



## neorion

That arch and exhibition halls are a surprising revelation. The arch reminds me of similar structuress in Europe, e.g Brussels (more grand) and Budapest (less grand). Where abouts are they situated and do you know the dates of construction? I completely missed them when I visited the city.

You've really 'exposed' Toronto and its hidden treasures well, I must say. Always a pleasure viewing this thread. :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

double post


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks Neorion! The Princes' Gate was built as the entranceway to the Canadian National Exhibition.. if anyone wants to see pictures of last year's Exhibition, I posted these:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=334362&page=38

The arch is modelled after European arches like The Brandenburg Gates, and
were opened by Edward, Prince of Wales in 1927, before he was crowned King
Edward VIII. Here are some photos I took last Autumn of the Gates:



























































































the plaza was designed as a cooperation between a Canadian and an Italian
group of landscape architects:


----------



## christos-greece

Happy Canada day :cheers: ...even one day later :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

double post


----------



## Looking/Up

I love the arches at the CNE, but I can't help wondering if the area would be improved if they cut off the traffic flow through the arch and made that area into much more of a plaza. Either way, beautiful pictures TB! 
Anyway, I hope all Canadians out there had a fantastic Canada Day!


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures. The CNE is actually the only place that I've ever gotten lost; I went there with my parents when I was 4 or 5 or 6 or something, and the surroundings distracted me enough that I didn't follow my parents when they went outside of some buildiong to eat lunch.

Happy Canada Day to you!


----------



## Canuck514

Happy belated Canada Day to all of you! Great pics again, T.B.! I am sad that I missed this area when I spent three weeks in your fantastic city. Next time...


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks to you all for the nice messages and the Canada Day greetings!! Strangely, the Princes' Gate is the only triumphal arch built in Canada. If I had a secret wish for the Princes' Gate, it would be for it to have been built on University Avenue, with the arch much bigger for cars to go through, or perhaps just at the centre of a magnificent traffic circle. But, having it where it is is at least better than nothing!


----------



## Kingofthehill

*Not bad..*


----------



## Ziggy

Nice pics! Toronto's looking good!


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys!! A few pictures taken yesterday atop the Robart's Library at the University of Toronto. It is the largest library in the country:


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Just how large is the library? Is the interior particularly interesting or impressive?


----------



## Canadian Chocho

I went to the Canada Day game! Too bad we lost...


----------



## Taller Better

Nouvellecosse said:


> Just how large is the library? Is the interior particularly interesting or impressive?



It is 14 storeys high, and contains the Rare Book depository, which would be really fascinating to rummage through! The building is Brutalism at its peak, which is perfect for a library... not a huge amount of window space. I'd not say the interior was wildly interesting... just very 70's Brutalist exposed concrete everywhere.

@Chocho, I was disappointed they lost, too. But at least now I have figured out which pubs are the locals
for the fans to hit after the games. I will go to the Wheat Sheaf some night after a game. My friend was with me from England and marvelled at all the football fans around us. Things have changed a lot here in the two years since he was here last, for soccer.


----------



## Looking/Up

The UofT library is a marvel of a building and it's shaped like a giant peacock! Other than the bottom few floors, the stacks are quite cold and depressing. At night it can be particularily scary!


----------



## gappa

Happy (belated) Canada day TB and other assorted Canadian friends!

I've been way too slack in visiting this thread. And now that I'm here I can't tear myself away. Keep on trucking!


----------



## Taller Better

Thank you sir! By the way, I took a photo for you and Alibaba, as I am sure you will recognize the name Captain Matthew Flinders!


----------



## Taller Better

This tour I will called "Paradise on Earth"... yesterday was a hot muggy day in the city (31c and humid), so we jumped on our bikes and headed down to the ferry dock, to catch the ferry over to the Toronto Islands. The 230 hectares islands are just off the shore of downtown Toronto, and have remained largely undeveloped to this day. They represent the largest car-free zone in North America (excluding service vehicles) and are an oasis just minutes away from our downtown. A ferry service has been running continuously since 1833. Here is a map of the Toronto Islands, from Wikipedia - link:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toronto_Islands










from that same source I found a picture of people enjoying the view from the
Toronto Islands back in 1915:










we get on the ferry to Centre Island... this is what the lower level looks like:










and this is the upper deck, where most people go on a sunny day:










one of those tourist postcard must-have phtotos!










as we move away from the city we notice the air becoming cool and pleasant:










we go past the prestigious Royal Canadian Yacht Club, founded in 1852. It 
received from Queen Victoria in 1854 the right to call itself "Royal", and in 1878 it 
received permission from the British admiralty to use the blue ensign. 



















the happy throngs spill off the ferry onto Centre Island:










first things first, I need a "Rocket" to cool me down:










which I ate while strolling along the shore:










there are swans, geese and ducks everywhere:










we wave goodbye to the ferry as it tootles off back to downtown:










then we get on our bikes and ride over to CentreVille, which is an Amusement Park
for children. Swan ride, anyone?










Goosey here seems to be contemplating hijacking a swan and making a dash
for the open lake:



















Centreville:



















here is some information on that cast iron Victorian urn:










we decided to take the gondola ride! It didn't go all that high up.. just high 
enough to be a bit scary:



















over a pond:










the view to the city from the gondola:










and my favourite part of Centreville, the hundred year old carousel:





































ferocious lions and tigers:










galloping horses:










this brave girl dares to put her hand in the Jaws of Death:



















the windmill ride:










the firehall, with all its clanging fire engines racing about:




























we decide to take the miniature train ride:










which takes us around all of Centreville:










and then we explore more of the town:



















the Toronto Islands are beautiful and lush beyond description. Lovely old 
Weeping Willows and massive Cottonwoods grow beside spectacular Maple trees:










time for lunch:










uhmm.. excuse me. uh... HELLO! OVER HERE! Yes, I am talking to you. 
Would you mind just to throw me a teensy bit of food please? 




























sadly we had to be back in town for an engagement, so did not get a chance to 
explore the rest of the islands. I will save that for another visit. We hop back on
yet a different ferry, and head back home!!:











hope you enjoyed this nice cool tour as much as I did!


----------



## xzmattzx

Taller said:


> hope you enjoyed this nice cool tour as much as I did!


I did! Some comments and questions:

~The view of the skyline from the Islands is great. I like the unique view from the gondola, that's another great view.
~Was Centreville a separate town in the past? Is that why they have that courthouse? There is actually a Centreville in Delaware as well, which isn't that interesting in and of itself, since that can be an easy name to give a city or town, but the interesting thing about Centreville in Delaware is that it's spelled "CentREville" instead of "CentERville", like you guys and the British do. There was actually some confusion as to how it was supposed to be spelled, and after 150 years or more, New Castle County decided that "Centreville" would be the correct spelling. In any case, some road signs (put up by the state and county, by the way) spell the little community "Centerville", so the confusion still exists.
~Who's "we"?
~The willows and carousel are perfect scenes for the Summer. Actually, both of those remind me of my experiences in Ontario: the carousel of the carousel in Lakeside Park in St. Catharines, and the willows of the willows along the similarly-colored water of the Niagara River, as you drive along the Niagara Parkway. Willows also remind me of willow trees growing on dairy farms along creeks in Lancaster County, PA, but that's another thing.
~I'm looking forward to more pictures of the Islands. Actually, if I get the chance to visit Toronto this Summer (looking at the first week of August right now), this is one place that I want to see in the limited time that I would have.


----------



## Taller Better

Hi Xzmattzx! Happy (and relieved) that someone liked my pictures! 
There was an amusement grounds on the Islands from the late 1800's,
but Centreville was created as a Centennial Project in 1967. Our city has never
been much to look back at its past, but in 1967 all of Canada's eyes were fixed
on the first 100 years of Confederation. Hence the historical theme of the little
town. It is wonderful for children and adults alike! I will take more pictures this
summer.


----------



## FREKI

Taller said:


> hope you enjoyed this nice cool tour as much as I did!


I certainly enjoyed it mate!

Looks like a great place to get some skyline pics too...


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, Freki! One regret I have is that a wonderful old wooden Victorian hotel that used to be on the islands burned down many years back. I'd love to just pop over to the Islands for a overnight stay in an old hotel. There are people who live in cottages on Ward's Islands who have bed and breakfasts, but a big old wooden hotel would be ideal. This photo of it is from that same Wikipedia article I referenced before:


----------



## isaidso

Wow! I had no idea that it existed. I'd love if they'd build a replica. I've often thought of missing the last ferry back to the main land, but chicken out right at the last minute. A night under the stars would be great, but not if it rains. A mad dash to this place would solve all my problems, if I wasn't quite as hardy as I thought.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Exactly my sentiments! I'd love to see a replica of it built too..... I don't think the 
climate is right for any future development on the Islands. Had Centreville not been 
built in '67, it would not be allowed now.


----------



## philadweller

I love the Toronto islands. When I was there last there were people swimming in the lake right off this cove beach.
Is that normal?


----------



## Patachou

Beautiful pictures


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys! 
@Philadweller, I would say swimming at the Islands is quite the norm. Some 
of the beaches on the shore of the city do get health warnings during the summer,
but at the island I am thinking the water is pretty clean. People do get paranoid
about the cleanliness of the lake water, and then they go off to resorts in the south or other countries and splash round freely in warm cesspools of pollution! LOL!


----------



## Filip

Excellent pictures! I feel like I should go to the islands soon...


----------



## isaidso

I swim at Hanlan's every summer. Many of Toronto's beaches are some of the cleanest in the world, but people assume they are dirty because they are so close to the city. My only complaint is that I usually have to wait till August and September to swim since the water temperature usually lags air temperature by about a month or two.


----------



## Looking/Up

I was just at Hanlan's point just over a week ago. It's so peaceful... all the sounds of the city are swallowed by the lapping waves and the beautiful CNE grounds are visible in the distance. True, it's unfortunate the waters are so chilly.


----------



## Alibaba

wow.. nice little tour there Greg!


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks Ali!! 

It is true the water is very cold in the lakes, so luckily I am not a swimmer. Last trip to Mexico I didn't even bother to stick more than my toes in the water! 

the flip side of cold swimming water is we get lovely chilled drinking water from our taps!


----------



## salvius

Water's not that cold you wimps! It's not the Cuban sea, but just run and jump - no tippy toes first!!! On a hot day, the water is a-ok.

Fantastic pics as always TB


----------



## Taller Better

are you out of your cotton pickin' mind, salvius??!?! Unless water is bath tub warm, I won't go more than toe deep!


----------



## Marcanadian

I should get back to the islands this summer. Very nice pics!


----------



## gappa

You're just a big kid aren't you Greg.


----------



## Taller Better

I'm very immature for my age!


----------



## Alibaba

A city will look so good and picturesque if its near the water


----------



## Homer J. Simpson

^Toronto has alot of very strange little neighbourhoods.

I once took some American friends to a place called Cabbagetown and they said it was like a hobbit village because some of the doors were very small compared to the average they were used to.

They also thought the Islands would be like a shanty town when I described it to them but later on they agreed that the Islands felt like an isolated highclass retreat. The most surprising revalation to them was that it is a car free community and that given the opertunity they thought it looked like a very nice way to live.



I find people somewhat ignorant of Toronto in general as many just love to propagate myths. The most popular being Toronto is ugly, Toronto is dangerous, Toronto is nothing special and Toronto gets everything.

Those are all not true. Taller Better always does a good job of proving the "Toronto is ugly" myth wrong.


----------



## Quall

Toronto is a pretty city, no doubt. I especially love the Islands, Cabbagetown, and The Beaches. It's the frightening abundance of brutalist flats and offices I'm not too fond of.

Still a wonderful city, though, and I appreciate the photos.


----------



## RØBB

Intresting, the pics reminded me of the Calle 8 Street Festival in Miami.:banana:


----------



## CessTenn

I like this picture! I guess I'm missing out on some chicks for not knowing how to dance, and yeah, I'm latino too lol
Thanks for showing us these pictures, I saw the link to this thread in La Plaza.


----------



## Rodrigo21

Taller said:


> Yesterday was a wonderful day!! Hot and sunny, and just the type of day to enjoy a
> Latin festival.. I took myself to St Clair Street West for the 4th annual St Clair Salsa. It is a street party featuring the music and food of South America. A lot of Latino people live in that area, even if normally we would think of College Street as being more of their community centre. St Clair West is the old Little Italy, but no matter... yesterday it was Columbia, El Salvador, Mexico and a whole lot more. So grab a cerveza and brush up on your meringue and salsa!!


But the empanadas are chilean! :bash:


----------



## PFloyd

^^
No, Empanadas are made all over Latin America, and according to this article, originated in Galicia, Spain:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Empanada
I guess this another case of Chileans trying to take ownership of others' inventions.


----------



## Taller Better

CessTenn said:


> I like this picture! I guess I'm missing out on some chicks for not knowing how to dance, and yeah, I'm latino too lol
> Thanks for showing us these pictures, I saw the link to this thread in La Plaza.


I think this young man was teaching the girl how to dance, so all you have to do is take dancing lessons and then pick up chicks and teach them how to dance! Easy!! :cheers:

Re: Empanadas...I thought they were all over South America too, but I had seen frequently the association with Columbia. I like them, but my favourite are pupusas.. My all time favourite food from the south is Pollo Mole!!


----------



## Quall

Why do you always post pictures of your food? I always leave this thread with hunger pains.


----------



## Taller Better

LOL! It is true.. mea culpa!! I do love food, and from all over the world!!


----------



## Canadian Chocho

Holy crap I was there yesterday too! 

I even remember seeing these girls:










I remember because I thought that the one in the middle was hot (had a nice ass).


----------



## Aceto

Nice festival!


----------



## CessTenn

lol @ Canadian Chocho. I wonder if the girl in the middle is Cuban or Chilean, she's holding both flags... lol
Do you and Taller Better know each other?


----------



## Canuck514

Could Toronto be more fascinating? I absolutely loved your pics again, T.B.

Anyone who says Toronto lacks soul is on crack. This city is oooozing sex.

I agree that Pupusas are the best!! Thanks for the visual feeding!


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks Canuck! You must come back and visit our city again soon!!

@CessTenn, Chocho and I have never met in real life, but he is a pretty great guy! :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures!


----------



## Alibaba

Canadian Chocho said:


> Holy crap I was there yesterday too!
> 
> I even remember seeing these girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember because I thought that the one in the middle was hot (had a nice ass).


she is very rubenesque girl!


----------



## Gizdavetz

Do you have any urban decay pics from To?


----------



## Taller Better

^^^ I think a lot would depend on your definition of urban decay.. we have no slums, or areas with abandoned areas, but there are areas in the Toronto region which are definitely poorer, and in some cases very scruffy looking. I have actually posted a lot of photos from these areas in the past couple of years. As long as the buildings interest me, I will photograph an area. 
Today I will post my photographs from my adventures yesterday! Firstly I took a friend up to see the gardens at Casa Loma. I know I have posted winter and spring photos from there, so please forgive more pictures, but as I have a summer garden pass, I would like to capture the gardens in each of the seasons! Yesterday the weather was glorious:




























this is a charming little grotto like area, covered with climbing Hydrangea:



















then we popped across the street to another old house called Spadina House. It was built in 1866 by James Austin, and the name "Spadina" is a derivative of a native word "espadinong", which means hill. At the time it was built it was far out in the country. First I show the old coach house:










lots of apple trees about:










there is a charming old 1880's style garden, with many old fashioned plants growing
in profusion:



















It was a sprawling old house, just perfect for a big happy family:





































the lovely old greenhouse:










I will split this into two entries, and show my evening photos there!!


----------



## Taller Better

Then, in the evening, I decided to jump on a ferry to the Toronto Islands, and do a spot of night photography. This was taken from the ferry on the way over:



















Unfortunately, as is often the case, there was a big bank of clouds on the western
side of the horizon, thus the sunset was not particularly showy:










I tried to capture the various subtleties of light and reflection that happen as dusk
gives way to dark:























































then I caught the ferry back downtown, and just snapped a few night shots
on my way home. By this time it was around 12:30 am:














































the old Gooderham "Flatiron Building" at night:





































Front Street in Old Town :



















Union Station:



















and one last shot of the Royal York Hotel, before I toddled off back home to my bed!


----------



## Taller Better

Oh, and a couple of random shots from last week that didn't seem to fit in anywhere, as we went to the Madison Pub on Madison Street. This is indicative of the lovely, huge old Victorian homes in that area just north of Bloor Street:


----------



## Looking/Up

The Maddy! That pub has to be one of the greatest in the city... it's such a maze of rooms and staircases.
Great pictures once again!


----------



## Gizdavetz

Ha ha, slums, no no.

I meant something in the lines of the pics bellow:

http://citynoise.org/article/5468

http://citynoise.org/article/7155/by/procyon

http://citynoise.org/article/3239/in/[email protected]

http://citynoise.org/article/5147/in/[email protected]


----------



## christos-greece

Taller said:


> _*TO ANYONE JOINING THE THREAD HERE, PLEASE GO BACK TO THE PREVIOUS PAGE, FOR LOTS OF NICE PHOTOS OF GARDENS AND SOME NIGHT SHOTS
> OF DOWNTOWN!! *_


I saw them :yes: really great work T.B. :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks Christos! Every time I post pics, the page seems to turn! :lol:



Gizdavetz said:


> Ha ha, slums, no no.
> 
> I meant something in the lines of the pics bellow:
> 
> http://citynoise.org/article/5468
> 
> http://citynoise.org/article/7155/by/procyon
> 
> http://citynoise.org/article/3239/in/[email protected]
> 
> http://citynoise.org/article/5147/in/[email protected]


Hmmmm... well, it would certainly be easier to find areas like that in
big American cities, but we have areas that are run down looking. 
If a person drove past here:










they might think it is a sketchy area (St Clair West), but it is not, really. A bit gritty but
not deserted or dangerous. Areas close to downtown Toronto are becoming increasingly
in demand, as the downtown population swells. Thus some older, run down nabes are being
spruced up and given new life. But as a whole, no, I don't really focus a lot on such neighbourhoods.


----------



## Nout

An amazing city, wow. Nice compact skyline wat a good height.


----------



## xzmattzx

Excellent night pictures! I like the ones along Front Street. That street is a favorite of mine in Toronto for some reason (probably because it skirts along the edge of the Financial District and Old Town, two great neighborhoods, and also because there's a good mix of buildings on the street, from a train station to an old hotel to grand warehouses to stores, etc), so the pictures are a nice new way to see places that I recognize.



Taller said:


>


This picture is great. The skyscrapers of the Financial District and the Harbourfront make it look like a big ship is heading towards you.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, Xzmattzx!


----------



## Deanb

greg! very fine pix!  I'd love to find myself a Latin-Canadian bf someday!


----------



## christos-greece

Taller said:


> Thanks Christos! Every time I post pics, the page seems to turn! :lol:


We are... too fast :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gizdavetz

http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j251/dawnd_01/IMGP3257i-1.jpg

^^ By far (the first 25 pages that is) that's my abs favourite! Can I request a higher res one to use it as a wallpaper?

I truly love this one as well, by the way.

I've two questions, that Roach O Rama place, what do they serve? 
Where did you take 1, 3 and 5 here?


----------



## Taller Better

^^ the first picture is of PJ O'Brien's Irish pub downtown. I will send you a higher
resolution picture, but you will have to pm me with an email address, as I can't get
Photoshop to accept the big file.










that is a very cool area around there, and I enjoy riding my bike down the little sidestreets:
































































the second is a vodka bar.. I believe it is on King Street or Front Street:










Roach-O-Rama is a coffee shop/cafe, I believe. I have never eaten there so am 
not entirely certain exactly what they sell! 



















The next two pictures were taken on Jarvis Street, just south of College Street:



















and, if this is the 5th picture you want, it was taken on Homewood Street, just 
opposite Montagu Park.










Hope that helps, and glad you are enjoying those pictures!


----------



## Taller Better

Lot's of fun yesterday on Church Street, in the heart of the Gay Village. The Leathermen group held a fund raising car wash:
































































a passing double decker tourist bus gave the touristos some local colour to watch!










this little guy was fascinated by it all!




























if you don't have a car to be washed, you could get them to wash your bike!










all in all, a very popular event for people watching on Church Street (where there is
never a dull moment!  )


----------



## Taller Better

Some pics from the neighbourhood. More rain than normal has at least given us lush grass and gardens this summer.... a relief after last summer's drought:


----------



## Taller Better

A popular Toronto sight is to see grocery stores spill their goods out onto the sidewalk for closer examination. Strangely, this practice never really caught on in 
the rest of the country. I think it adds so much colour and vibrancy to the streets. Right now they
are bursting at the seams with garden fresh local Ontario produce... fruit and vegetables of all
descriptions. I have been gorging myself on juicy ripe Bing Cherries all week! :



















welcome relief for our four footed friends:


----------



## Taller Better




----------



## Canadian Chocho

I love those gardens!



> A popular Toronto sight is to see grocery stores spill their goods out onto the sidewalk for closer examination. Strangely, this practice never really caught on in the rest of the country


Really? It thought it was normal?


----------



## Taller Better

Not that I have ever noticed when I travel around the country. It seems to be more
predominant here in Toronto.


----------



## xzmattzx

Interesting collection of pictures. My favorite was the last picture of the garden.


----------



## mutsey

I really enjoy looking at your pictures Taller, you make my city look delightful. I especially like the Church Street shots

edited by Taller Better

I'll keep the first half of your message (seeing as how you have made a new profile just for me!!  )
and look forward to seeing your suggestion when you photograph your tour!


----------



## Quall

"...a relief after last summer's drought"

You had a drought last summer? It LITERALLY rained every day of July last year in Sudbury (only a four hour drive north) and nearly every day of August.

Anyways, lovely pics.


----------



## Taller Better

We had no rain all summer... was the driest one in 50 years!


----------



## gappa

So many photos, brain overload, can't take too much more beauty, arrrgggghhhh!


----------



## Taller Better

The Islands is a cheap day out. The return fare for an adult is $6.50 - $3 for a child. You buy tickets for rides at Centreville and go here for a list of the cost:
http://www.centreisland.ca/tickets.aspx
I doubt if you want a season's pass if you are just visiting once. I think a ride for an 
adult was something like three tickets... less for a child.


----------



## Tuscani01

Taller said:


> That is an excellent question about that "thing", and I have no idea what it is, and in fact don't remember seeing it, even though I was down in that area a fair amount yesterday! Looks like a ramp up to the building, but I am not sure.


You actually took a pic of that 'thing'. Its not a ramp, but the roof of a car rental building.


----------



## Taller Better

AHHHH!! Thank you for clearing up the mystery! It looked so much different from above, I thought it was a sloped ramp. You are a clever lad, Tuscani!


----------



## Gizdavetz

Taller said:


> I simply had to stop by for Fish n' Chips!!


There always seems to be a book with a bizarre title on your 'table' pics. But that aside, I'm literally SHOCKED that you're drinking Stella (!!!) at an Irish Pub in Toronto!!


----------



## Taller Better

LOL! I prefer bottled beer to draught, as I am sensitive to bacteria buildup in beer lines. Yes, I do read strange books!


----------



## Tuscani01

You have no idea how good that fish and chips looks. Then again, after having your wisdom teeth removed, all solid foods look so good.


----------



## Mahratta

Great pics mate, they really capture the vibrance of Toronto (well, nothing can really capture it entirely, but you come damn close) 

That fish n' chips picture makes me hungry, but luckily I've got some South Indian food waiting downstairs to make me forget my urge for halibut


----------



## christos-greece

^^^^ Looks delicious


----------



## Gizdavetz

You see, there are some great local beers, plus you were at an Irish pub, drinking Stella, which is a Belgian lager. It's kind of like eating at McD when you're in a foreign country. Obviously different people have different tastes and you don't have to necessarily drink Guinness when you go to Oirish pubs.

By the way, any idea what this tree is? I really like it and I can picture it in an autumnal drizzly day.


----------



## Taller Better

I'm not all that fussy about what bottle of beer is in front of me, as long as it is cold and wet! I'll suffer through a Stella with my head held high! Drinking beer is just about cooling off for me, and not a religious experience (unless I have had too many! ). If they have Mill Street lager (a local beer), or Brahma from Rio, I'll take it; otherwise most other lagers will do. I do miss the selection of draught beers as sticking to bottles is not as interesting. I used to drink a lot of Caffrey's back in the day, on draught. It is brewed very close to where part of my family came from in Ireland.
I don't know what this tree is, but probably the top was been cut off and grafted back on upside down when it was young so that it grows downward like that. Very pretty:


----------



## jodelli

Taller said:


> More rain than normal has at least given us lush grass and gardens this summer.... a relief after last summer's drought:


Hmm, Ok if you say so. I remember running down Dupont to the station at Spadina trying to beat a violent thunderstorm early last June 2007. Got on the downbound and it was still raining at Front street so I took the walkway through to the Metro Centre and waited it out.

In July 2007 hit the Indy, but first had a bite at Nathan Phillips on the Sunday morning. There was an art show going on and everybody was forced to run for cover and bundle up for a right downpour. 
The rain let up but never really stopped, and the roostertails down the front stretch of the track at 300km/hr were spectacular.

From the sound of it I should have visited more often.


----------



## Taller Better

It is a statistic, not something I made up. Last summer was the driest one in 50 years, and one of the hottest. Our grass was brown, and many trees had no leaves left on them by the time autumn rolled round, and quite a few are dead this summer because of the stress they went through last year. Our lake levels are coming up this year, thank God, but they sure dropped last summer.


----------



## jodelli

Taller said:


> It is a statistic, not something I made up. Last summer was the driest one in 50 years, and one of the hottest. Our grass was brown, and many trees had no leaves left on them by the time autumn rolled round, and quite a few are dead this summer because of the stress they went through last year. Our lake levels are coming up this year, thank God, but they sure dropped last summer.


I completely agree with you. I just thought it was amusing that violent rainy weather kept following me there despite it being one of the driest summers on record.


----------



## christos-greece

This summer will be hot


----------



## umavcs

*It's Cool*

It's Cool


----------



## Quall

I LOVE Wonderland. I go almost every year, and it's always a blast. Can't wait to try Behemoth.



Taller said:


> I think this was called Top Gun when the park was owned by Paramount, but now is called Flight Deck:


I wonder why they changed the name. It was Top Gun when I went last September.



Taller said:


> Just this past week I visited Campbell House.. one of the two last remaining brick houses from the original Town of York. Built in 1822, this handsome Georgian building was home for Sir William Campbell, the 6th Chief Justice of Upper Canada, and his wife Lady Hannah. It now rests in the heart of downtown Toronto:


Perhaps one of my favourite houses on the planet. I walked by the property a few weeks ago.



Gizdavetz said:


> Taller said:
Click to expand...

Off to the fridge again thanks to you. 

Great pics


----------



## isaidso

TRMD said:


> I wonder why they changed the name. It was Top Gun when I went last September.


Paramount used to own Wonderland. It was sold last year. Paramount owns the right to the name Top Gun, one of their movies.


----------



## Quall

Yeah, that would explain it. I didn't know Paramount no longer owns Wonderland.


----------



## alitezar

Lovely shots TB, especially the Wonderland ones


----------



## ale26

Thats the best thing to ever happen to wonderland ^^


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks Alitezar!!


----------



## Dimension

Any pics of the mansions in Toronto?


----------



## Taller Better

I know my thread is impossibly long to go through, but yes I have posted many, many pictures of the older mansions in town.

I have a kabillion more photos in the can but have been supremely lazy organizing them!


----------



## Mahratta

> I have a kabillion more photos in the can but have been supremely lazy organizing them!


We're all waiting!


----------



## Quall

Taller said:


>


I just remembered - I walked by the Umbra store when I was in Toronto a few weeks ago. I must say, I kind of like it now that I've seen it in person.


----------



## Dimension

My sister was talking about how ugly that was when I was up in Toronto. Know I know what she was talking about.


----------



## Quall

My only problem with it is that it's too extensive. It looked okay from Queen Street because I could only see a bit of the side.


----------



## christos-greece

Taller said:


> ...I have a kabillion more photos in the can but have been supremely lazy organizing them! ...


I 'll wait


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys!!  
I love the Umbra store, and it really suits Queen Street which is quite an eclectic place.


----------



## isaidso

^^ I love the Umbra store too. Really cool looking store.


----------



## xzmattzx

I'm looking forward to your next set of pictures. I didn't get a chance to go to Toronto this Summer; not even with my younger brothers and sisters, which I was looking at doing. This thread will have to hold me over until next Summer.


----------



## Alibaba

fish and chips plus beer... yum! :lol:


----------



## Taller Better

!! I'm back!! Just a few quick photos to shake me from my lazy summer lethargy... we drove down to Niagara on the Lake on Sunday, but unfortunately it poured rain most of the time, so I didn't get many pictures. Niagara on the Lake is close to Niagara Falls, and I think it is the prettiest town in all of Ontario. In some ways it resembles New England, and with good reason. It is one of our "United Empire Loyalist" towns.... after the American Revolution of 1776, people down there who wanted to remain loyal to the British Crown relocated to Canada. They followed a trail and made very pretty little towns along the way. Niagara on the Lake is a very interesting mixture of Cape Cod architecture, Georgian, and every type of Victorian architecture from early to late. Most of Niagara on the Lake was burned to the ground in the War of 1812, so there are only a few rare buildings left older than that. I'll start with a lovely wooden Georgian style house, and this would have been built in the early 1800's:










These were taken inside the 1869 Niagara Apothecary.... the oldest existing drugstore left in Canada:



















this was a penny perfume dispenser... put your handkerchief under it, place a penny in the slot and pull the lever.. **voila!** a nice waft of scent...




























Next stop, The Field House... one of the few buildings to survive the War of 1812, it was built around 1800. It is a handsome Georgian building:










This is the Laura Secord House. Laura Secord was a United Empire Loyalist, fiercely loyal to the British crown, and her family had moved to this spot called Queenston Heights. During the War of 1812, American soldiers invaded her home, and forced her to cook them a meal. She eavesdropped on their plans to invade a British outpost called DeCew house. Laura knew if it was defeated that all of the Niagara Penninsula would fall to the Americans. At dawn the next morning she set out with her cow on an astonishly brave 32kilometre cross country journey to warn Lieutenant James Fitzgibbon at DeCew house. She arrived exhausted, but warned of the impending attack. The British and their native allies were able to intercept the Americans and force their surrender at the Battle of Beaver Dams. So, you might say that Laura Secord is our version of Paul Revere! . Here is the Secord family home... a New England style board and batten house:




























back in the car, we drive to the site of the Battle of Queenston Heights, in 1812:










the lovely Brock Memorial (which is quite Nelson Monument-like) is currently being restored:



















the view at Queenston Heights, much as it would have appeared 200 years ago:










and a plaque dedicated to the Battle of Queenston Heights:










sorry the weather was so bad and I could only snap a few photos.


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures. Niagara-On-The-Lake is another place that I didn't get a chance to see this year. I've taken pictures there before, but I also agree that it's the nicest town in Ontario, and I want to see more of the town.


----------



## Gizdavetz

Taller said:


> back in the car, we drive to the site of the Battle of Queenston Heights, in 1812:


Have you got more pics of that building? Thanks


----------



## Taller Better

No, I'm sorry I don't! I even checked my photos from two Springs ago, and nothing. I did however take some pictures of the Sir Isaac Brock Memorial that Easter, which is now being repaired:










and an interesting plaque on the site:


----------



## xzmattzx

I'm looking forward to where you'll be showing us next.


----------



## flar

Niagara-On-The-Lake is a pretty town. I was there in the spring for some photos, it's very photogenic.


----------



## Taller Better

I agree.. I just adore Niagara-on-the-Lake. Reminds me a lot of New England, but with much more varied architectural styles. The drive from Niagara-on-the-Lake to Niagara Falls on that secondary highway through Queenston Heights is spectacular. In fact, in 1943 Sir Winston Churchill made this very drive, and remarked that_ "this was the prettiest Sunday afternoon drive in the world"_, and it remains nearly identical today to when he drove through it.

Again, apologies for my laziness this summer.. I am swamped with photos and am way behind in uploading them. I think some of them will become a Winter project, but I am wading through a great pile of them taken a week or so ago...


----------



## christos-greece

Taller said:


> Again, apologies for my laziness this summer.. I am swamped with photos and am way behind in uploading them. I think some of them will become a Winter project, but I am wading through a great pile of them taken a week or so ago...


No problem T.B. kay:


----------



## Looking/Up

I think Bloor St. is much nicer then people give it credit for. It's beautiful walking along there at night with all the shops' windows light up; makes for some great window shopping. The Hazelton Lanes area is pretty fantastic as well and each new development is adding something beautiful to the whole.


----------



## Deanb

greggie it looks great!!


----------



## salvius

Nice pictures!

I am not a big big fan of Yorkville, but love the little laneways. I wish we would convert more of our currently disused laneways into nice little spaces like that. However, I really don't like that they're putting ads on the house that are jutting out on the laneways. It looks unsophisticated, the exact opposite of the image Yorkville tries so hard to project.

I don't think much of the Harry Rosen building, and yet this is the first time I've noticed it.


----------



## Alibaba

I think i will like this pocket of Toronto so much....!

(Me - the Shopaholic)


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pics


----------



## Elkhanan1

Taller said:


> this lovely park was the site of the original Town Hall:


Actully, it's the Toronto Reference Library that occupies the former site of Yorkville Town Hall. Take a closer look at that historic image.


----------



## Jaborandi

Taller said:


> Some more Yorkville pictures.. took these a couple of weeks back. One thing I like about
> Yorkville are all the rooftop gardens:


So many great pix TB - thanks

I wish they would plants some ivy around this building - well, not some, but lots and lots, climbing up, hanging down and just generally covering one of the ugliest buildings in this part of town


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures of Yorkville.

regarding this park with sections for all of Canada, is there a section for each province or something? How are the sections different to represent all parts of Canada?


----------



## Taller Better

Elkhanan1 said:


> Actully, it's the Toronto Reference Library that occupies the former site of Yorkville Town Hall. Take a closer look at that historic image.


Are you sure, Elkhanan? The plaque clearly says it was on that site and fronting onto Yonge Street (therefore on the site of 18 Yorkville, and across the street from where the Reference Library is now). I don't know for certain, but otherwise the historical plaque would be quite wrong! 



Jaborandi said:


> So many great pix TB - thanks
> 
> I wish they would plants some ivy around this building - well, not some, but lots and lots, climbing up, hanging down and just generally covering one of the ugliest buildings in this part of town


Agreed... ivy covers a multitude of sins!


----------



## gappa

La de da indeed. You would have worn down the soles on your Gucci loafers for that trip TB.


----------



## Taller Better

xzmattzx said:


> Nice pictures of Yorkville.
> 
> regarding this park with sections for all of Canada, is there a section for each province or something? How are the sections different to represent all parts of Canada?


I think it is more loosely inspired.. like a section for the Canadian Shield (t he 650 ton rock), and Ontario marshland, Prairies, etc... here is a description of the plants in the park if you are interested! It really is one of the nicest little urban parks I've seen:
http://www.crave.com/yorkville/ypark-tour.html



gappa said:


> La de da indeed. You would have worn down the soles on your Gucci loafers for that trip TB.


Absolutely not, my good man. I had my chauffeur James carry me about to save the soles of my
Gucci's!!


----------



## Filip

Great pics TB! Have you noticed the age of that link you just gave out? I'd say it's from the late 90s.. 10 Bellair wasn't even built yet


----------



## Taller Better

^^LOL! No, I hadn't noticed that. I guess it was put on the net when the park was constructed.


----------



## philadweller

I need to get my ass back to Toronto. It's been a few years since I last stalked Church Street..


----------



## Taller Better

philadweller said:


> I need to get my ass back to Toronto. It's been a few years since I last stalked Church Street..


I'm sure the boys will be happy to see you back in town!  :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Here is an interesting little strip along Church Street South, that is the area for Pawn Shops . Fun to browse through these stores as it is amazing what you can pick up cheaply.


----------



## Taller Better

A nice old Victorian building that was nicely adapted for what is now one of the hottest restaurants in town:


----------



## Taller Better

I'll post some photos I took last month taken one day when I visited a few older buildings downtown. First stop was Holy Trinity Church, 1847, tucked in behind the big Eaton Centre shopping mall. It was built in Early English Gothic style, which was very popular here in the last century for churches. The money for this church was donated by a kindly lady from York, England, in her will to provide a free church for Toronto.. that was counter to the norm at the time where pews were sold to families. The richer you were, the closer your pew would be to the altar. She stipulated that the Church had to be called Holy Trinity. This posed a problem, as there already was a Holy Trinity Church here at the time. Not wanting to scuttle a donation left in a will, the existing church changed its name to Little Holy Trinity, thus paving the way for this good woman's dying wish! 


























. 

Unfortunately the church suffered a bad fire, thus much of the interior had to be replaced:










some pictures hanging in the Church:



















The Reverend Henry Scadding had a vicarage built in 1862, in a fine Georgian townhouse style:





































Then I visited another older townhouse... Mackenzie House (1858). Once part of three rowhouses, luckily this one was spared demolition. It was the home of a very important early Torontonian, William Lyon MacKenzie who worked hard to reform the Canadian political system. He starte a newspaper, 
The Colonial Advocate, in 1824 to spread his beliefs, and in 1837 lead a famous rebellion to try and overthrow the government. It failed, but resulted in eventual changes to the rather autocratic way of early Colonial governing. The house is, in my opinion, Georgian style, with some Greek Revival motifs. 










This was a lower middle class house when it was built, thus windows are not large, and interiors tend to be quite dark. Please forgive the quality of some of my photos! William Lyon MacKenzie refused, on principle, to be paid for much of his activism; thus he was not a wealthy man.










they were the first on the street to have gas for lighting. Here is a very old gasolier:










the kitchen, usually in the basement:




























He was an enemy of the ruling class, and at one time had an ENORMOUS price put on his head after the failed revolution. He fled temporarily to the USA, but eventually was forgiven and came home. He
was quite proud of how valuable he was considered as a fugitive, and kept one of the bulletins pasted up at the time! 



















the rooms are very small and modest, as would befit a family of lower middle class stature. Many tricks were employed to give the impression of more luxe decor and finishes, while in fact using cheaper materials:




























At one time, the ruling circle of elites whom MacKenzie fought, ganged up and trashed his printing operation... taking his beloved press and throwing it into Lake Ontario. MacKenzie fought back through the courts, and the courts awarded him a very handsome settlement, allowing him to upgrade his printing operations. In the basement of the house, a printing press from that era has been set up to give us an idea of how the process works:










this is the typeface that was used at the time. Setting up a page of a newspaper was a long, arduous task. 



















some early Toronto newspapers:



















The printer operating the room offered to show me how it was done, and he encouraged me to set up a small little message for us to print!










the result! A smashing success if I do say so myself:










a "guillotine" used for trimming the edge of books so as to give crisp clean finish to the pages. As a demonstration, the printer chopped a Toronto phone book in two!










as we leave MacKenzie house, I show an older photo of it, as it was when the rowhouses on either side still stood:


----------



## Taller Better

Here is a nice little car perched on four bone china teacups outside of William Ashley's 
China Shop on Bloor... I think it is a Lada, but am not sure.....




























everyone's flowers looking very nice with all the rain this year:


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures. I remember Trinity Church and the Mackenzie House from my walk a couple years ago. Is that vicarage in Trinity Square? I might have missed that if it is.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks for popping by my thread, Matt! Yes, that vicarage is in Trinity Square. Wish there had been more of those marvellous townhouses. Here is a shot of it from behind:










and here is the only other historic building in the square that still stands.. the Old Rectory, which was probably built in 1847 when the church was:



















Holy Trinity has some interesting stained glass windows, designed in 1846 by a local stained glass
company by the name of Robert McCausland. It still operates here in Toronto, and is the oldest stained glass company in North America:


----------



## xzmattzx

A couple general questions:

~How come Niagara Street and Walnut Avenue are curve, and also parallel each other?
~What is the big bar district in Toronto? Specifically, where do the young people booze it up?


----------



## flar

That townhouse is unique with its four floors, they generally seem to have three in these parts. It would really be something if there were more of them.


----------



## Gerrad

'What is the big bar district in Toronto? Specifically, where do the young people booze it up?"

There isn't just one big bar district -bar hopping isn't centralized like smaller cities. There are many and it typically depends on who you are, the time of week and where you are from that decides where you go.

The obvious bar district is Queen West (warehouse district) -and then there's west Queen West (& Parkdale), the Annex, College St., Kensington Mkt, Yonge St. around Eglinton, Yorkville, the Danforth, Distillery District, the Gay Village (Church St.). And since last call is the unholy hour of 2 a.m. it's good to check with a local as to the location of any bars/boozecans that will continue to serve. But it you aren't a drinker plenty of dance clubs stay open well beyond 2.

There are probably more but I haven't lived in Toronto for a few years now. But I recommend any visitor pick up one or both of the excellent weeklies NOW or EYE (free) and they'll give you a rundown on most of the bars/clubs and everything else of interest.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ You've missed the biggest area of them all - the Entertainment District, with over 300 clubs on and around Richmond Avenue West. Some night I will go down there and do some photography.

@ Flar- I suspect that top floor was added sometime after the townhouse was built. The brick is somewhat different to the original.

@Xzmattzx, I don't know much about Niagara Street and don't recall ever being on Walnut, so perhaps someone else knows the answer to your question! 

Today I post pictures from this past weekend.. the big renovation of the Royal Conservatory of Music had completed enough for them to have an Open House to give the public a peek inside! The building is still about one year away from completion, but at least we got a sneak-peak as to how it will look. Most Canadians who play piano will be very familiar with this institution... it opened in 1886, and was granted a Royal Charter by King George VI in 1947. This Telus Centre for Performance and Learning renovation will also include a new 1,140-seat concert hall, but that part will not be completed till next year. I hope you enjoy my little tour! 










Sunday afternoon, and Bloor Street is packed:



















I like the way they have married the old with the new:




























the wood and other materials such as Travertine used for finishing are quite beautiful:




























a Samba squad providing music in one of the halls:





































the original bannister of the main stairwell. Work is only partially completed:










a view from the new addition, on the top floor of the building:










and another view, showing the recreation of the original steeple, that was blown
over by Hurricane Hazel in 1954:










some views from the windows:




























lots and lots of practice rooms for the students:










a wonderful old dormer window has been incorporated into the new renovation:










note the beautiful slate roof tiles that have stood the test of time over the past 105 years:










they have used slate on the new addition as a nod to these tiles:










The Conservatory is next to the Royal Ontario Museum, so is in a very prestigious location:










more little lecture rooms:



















back to the Samba! (because I enjoyed it so much):



























I was chattering away to a lovely lady beside me about what a beautiful job they
had done with the addition of the new wing, and such nice handling of materials and 
details, when she beamed at me and told me she was the architect! I told her this must be a very proud day for her!  










we leave the building and look at the old 1919 gates to Philosopher's Walk:










we can see the Royal Ontario Museum next door:










and an old University of Toronto building long since transformed into a retail shop:
Club Monaco:



















I walk home, off Bloor Street onto Church Street past some neighbourhood pubs:




























and so ends my tour!!


----------



## Filip

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! I spent years in that building practicing piano, and I truly did enjoy the experience. Now kids will get to experience something totally new. I remember before the renovations how creaky the floors were, it was a scary thing at night.


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures. It looks like that is a great blend of old and new. Being able to touch part of the former roof of the older section is always an interesting thing; it's like you get to see things that people didn't see 100 years ago.

Thanks to you and Gerrard for explaining the bar districts. Obviously, a big city has more than one bar district (and thanks for pointing out some of them), but each city seems to have a dominant one, which apparently the Entertainment District is. That's a little northwest of the CN Tower, correct?


----------



## Ziggy

xzmattzx said:


> ~How come Niagara Street and Walnut Avenue are curve, and also parallel each other?


Niagara curves because it follows the old shoreline of Garrison's Creek:








source: http://www.wellingtonplace.org/projects/Clarence%20Square%20Draft2.pdf

P.S. great pics TB! The new conservatory building is looking good. Mackenzie house looks interesting, I didn't know it was tucked away in there.


----------



## InTheBeach

TB, it looks like we have finally crossed paths. I am sure that I was in the RCM building at the same time as you. I saw many of the same faces.

To give people a sense of how well the soundproofing is in there, I had no idea tha Samba Squad was playing. I hear them from blocks away typically.


----------



## Looking/Up

The RCM addition is gorgeous and there are some beautiful views from along Philosopher's Walk of the back !


----------



## christos-greece

Nice pics T.B.


----------



## Benc7

Excellent photos! That peculiarly Toronto style, the old and new together, works particularly well with the RCM. Thanks.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks for leaving a message, guys and thanks to Ziggy for providing the answer about
Niagara Street. There are always a few reasons why roads curve here... one being to follow the contours of a landmass, another being to go around a building that was considered too important at the time to demolish, and the third being some roads, like Davenport, followed existing ancient trails used by either First Nations people, or wild animals. Where I grew up out West an ancient Buffalo trail went right through our property.

@ InTheBeach- Well, whadda ya know! If I had known it was you I would have said hello!


----------



## xzmattzx

Ziggy said:


> Niagara curves because it follows the old shoreline of Garrison's Creek


Thanks for looking that up. I never would've figured that out on my own. I guess Walnut Avenue was on the other side of the creek, and then the creek was covered.

When I studied Urban Geography as an undergrad at the University of Delaware, we talked about Philadelphia a lot (because Wilmington and Newark were too small to really study, and because Philadelphia was close enough that people were familiar with it, and lastly because of the planning that went into the city). Dock Street was formed the same way; it ran along Dock Creek, and eventually, Dock Creek became so clogged with sewage (this was before sewer lines became common), it made more sense to cover it up. They also covered it up because Dock Creek was used by ships so much that businesses crammed along the street, and they simply needed more street space as well. Dock Street was the only street that deviated from William Penn's grid pattern in colonial times.


----------



## Taller Better

^^That is interesting stuff, Xzmatttzx; that must have been an interesting course. There are, apparently, many small rivers running underneath Toronto... some of them were covered over as the city grew. As some here will know, our existing harbourfront is a few blocks further south than it originally was. The original lakefront was on the aptly named "Front Street", but soil from project excavations was used as infill to extend the land down to where we now have our Harbourfront.


----------



## Ziggy

xzmattzx said:


> Thanks for looking that up. I never would've figured that out on my own. I guess Walnut Avenue was on the other side of the creek, and then the creek was covered.
> 
> When I studied Urban Geography as an undergrad at the University of Delaware, we talked about Philadelphia a lot (because Wilmington and Newark were too small to really study, and because Philadelphia was close enough that people were familiar with it, and lastly because of the planning that went into the city). Dock Street was formed the same way; it ran along Dock Creek, and eventually, Dock Creek became so clogged with sewage (this was before sewer lines became common), it made more sense to cover it up. They also covered it up because Dock Creek was used by ships so much that businesses crammed along the street, and they simply needed more street space as well. Dock Street was the only street that deviated from William Penn's grid pattern in colonial times.


I think Walnut Street is on top of where Garrison Creek used to be, it must have been added after the creek was filled in, and just followed the curve of Niagara. Garrison Creek also accounts for curves on other neighbourhood streets such as Crawford Street, and the pits in Trinity Bellwoods park and Christie Pits are remnants of the old ravine, most of which was filled in in the late 1800s/early 1900s. Some of the bridges crossing the ravine were buried intact and are still there underground.

Natural drainage patterns still follow the course of the old creek, and the sewers tend to get overwhelmed after heavy rainfall. I know there was talk of plans to address this years ago, but I haven't followed what happened.

The city maintains plaques and markings along the old route of the creek, and there are walking tours.

On a side note, another old creek that affects some city streets was Taddle Creek, which passed through the U of T campus where Philosopher's Walk and Hart House now are. It is the reason there is a "dent" on the western side of the Queen's Park Crescent loop.


----------



## Taller Better

On the University of Toronto campus there used to be a lovely pond in the centre of King's College circle that was sadly drained to allow traffic circulation around the circle.
There has been talk of banning the autos from the area and trying to recreate more what was there originally. That would be marvellous.


----------



## Elkhanan1

TB, Thanks for the lovely photos. Some thoughts:

I assume it was Marianne McKenna that you were talking to. Did you catch her name? She should be very proud indeed.

I think this project is absolutely wonderful, my current favourite. It has so much architectural integrity and maturity. The attention to detail and quality of materials is extraordinary. Leagues ahead the new opera house.

The ROM Crystal is very photogenic. I admit it's growing on me. But I still find the interior finishes appalling. That said, I'd take KPMB's Toronto-style architecture over Libeskind's globalised _starchitecture_ any day of the week.

Again, thanks for the great pic's. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Taller Better

Hey Elk, thanks for checking out my photos! I did not catch her name, but I was gobsmacked and quite thrilled when she told me she was the architect, as it gave me a chance to compliment her on the fine use of quality materials and the most excellent space planning. She also commented how wonderful the RC of Music people had been to work with. 




As for the ROM, I think there is room for both types of architecture in our city, and there is no question that the Conservatory of Music is wonderfully done, and a much more readily acceptable design... it will not ruffle feathers, and it will not create controversy, which is ideal for the purposes and intent of the Conservatory. 
I believe "Starchitects" have been good for our city- going back to the 60's when Mies van der Rohe and Finnish architect Viljo Revell came into our town to build major new projects. I have always felt outside influence into a small pond was a good thing, even when a lot of feathers get ruffled!


----------



## Taller Better

Today I post some photos that I took two weekends ago... BrazilFest 2008 was originally planned for Toronto Islands this past summer, but got rained out. The replacement venue was the beautiful Sunnyside Bathing Pavillion. Opened in 1922, this
Art Deco gem proved an exotic locale for our Brazilian festival!





































Sunnyside is pure Hollywood movie set... so much fun to explore:



















I'll split this into two entries!


----------



## Bahnsteig4

http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j...007/Summer 2008/New Summer 2008/IMGP3495i.jpg

I like that one. "Pedestrian entrance" - Is there an entrance for cars, as well? 


Needless to say that I appreciate your efforts. Toronto looks gorgeous from every angle. I really hope I can make it there next summer.


----------



## Taller Better

LOL! Would be a tight squeeze to get your car down that entrance! 

*FOR EVERYONE JUST JOINING THE THREAD, GO BACK ONE PAGE FOR LOADS OF NEW PHOTOS POSTED TODAY! THANKS!*


----------



## stingu

Taller, Better - you're doin a great job with this thread and all this photos
Keep on ;-)


----------



## Barnardgirl

your city is too beautiful. Is it true that TO is only half a day driving away from NYC?


----------



## Filip

Amazing pics, Greg!

I particularly love this one:










Considering we have two Swiss financial institutions in one picture, and had Credit Suisse stayed on University, a third.


----------



## alitezar

^^ the one above is just amazing. Well done TB with all these great shots.


----------



## Taller Better

Barnardgirl said:


> your city is too beautiful. Is it true that TO is only half a day driving away from NYC?


Quite true, Barnardgirl! I think it is a 12 hour drive. 


thanks for the kind comments, everyone!! :cheers:


----------



## taal

Well he lives in Toronto so I don't see why money is an issue in anyway.

Time? hmm ... you as well likely go out to many festivals / walks wherever you're from so it's just a matter of bringing a camera along with you.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ I think he was referring to Xzmattzx, who is quite the traveller!


----------



## christos-greece

Taller said:


> LOL! Would be a tight squeeze to get your car down that entrance!
> 
> *FOR EVERYONE JUST JOINING THE THREAD, GO BACK ONE PAGE FOR LOADS OF NEW PHOTOS POSTED TODAY! THANKS!*


Amazing pics T.B. :cheers: Thanks kay:


----------



## salvius

University Ave is nice. I wish it could draw people outside the working hours.

Great pics as always TB!


----------



## xzmattzx

Homer J. Simpson said:


> ^How in the world do you find the time and money to make all of these nice little trips?
> 
> I have been trying to get to New York to visit friends for 2 years and still no chance of seeing it happen.


Well, most of my trips are trips to see friends or family. They also happen to be within a day's drive. So, a lot of my threads and pictures are Northeast-centric: Delaware, Pennsylvania, New York, etc. Ontario gets thrown in a lot because my family has a cottage on the other side of the border. So, pictures from these places are from when I was driving to see family, or staying with family or friends. Staying with people you know saves a lot of money because there's no lodging to pay for. You only pay for transportation.

As for visiting other places, every year I go on one road trip to watch the Philadelphia Eagles. We make the most of it and go all out. I do my best to take pictures of as many neighborhoods as possible on the trip. These trips are only for a weekend, so they run well under $1,000. This trip to Chicago to see the Eagles play the Bears this past Sunday was my most expensive trip, costing about $700 for the weekend. My trip last year to New Orlans cost around $500. That includes everything: airfare, hotel, food, beer, beer, beer, tourist-y stuff, and game tickets. We (meaning "I", since I do all of the work) keep costs down by doing research months in advance and finding the best deal on everything.

So, in reality, I only take one or two real trips. The rest of my pictures are from visiting my grandparents or quick day trips.


----------



## ladyscraper

i love all your photos! Although Molson Canadian is the worst beer!


----------



## Taller Better

^^ I'll agree I am not fond of Canadian, or Labatt Blue, but the boat did not have much choice. Here was the other choice:












salvius said:


> University Ave is nice. I wish it could draw people outside the working hours.
> 
> Great pics as always TB!


Hmmmm... I'm of two minds about that one. The only way to make University Avenue truly crowded at night would be to turn it into a shopping thoroughfare, and I don't think I would be happy with that. Works fine for the Champs-Élysées because that is the historical reason for the boulevard... University Avenue is more of a scholarly/research avenue, and I am happy having it stay like that. I'm a big believer in different parts of the community having different rôles- Yonge Street can be the crazy busy retail strip, Bay Street can be residential, University Avenue and the business core can be business oriented, etc... and I don't think all areas have to be busy in the evening to be successful. 
I'd like to see better use made of the beautiful medians in the centre of the boulevard, though.. maybe some food vendors to make them more used during the daytime.


----------



## Alibaba

nice tour as usual


----------



## Homer J. Simpson

With places like the Sunnyside Pavilion, the Toronto Islands and the Bluffs I always find it ironic that people always have such bad things to say about our waterfront.

The waterfront is not perfect, but it is far from what it once was, if you need an example see this:














xzmattzx said:


> Well, most of my trips are trips to see friends or family. They also happen to be within a day's drive. So, a lot of my threads and pictures are Northeast-centric: Delaware, Pennsylvania, New York, etc. Ontario gets thrown in a lot because my family has a cottage on the other side of the border. So, pictures from these places are from when I was driving to see family, or staying with family or friends. Staying with people you know saves a lot of money because there's no lodging to pay for. You only pay for transportation.
> 
> As for visiting other places, every year I go on one road trip to watch the Philadelphia Eagles. We make the most of it and go all out. I do my best to take pictures of as many neighborhoods as possible on the trip. These trips are only for a weekend, so they run well under $1,000. This trip to Chicago to see the Eagles play the Bears this past Sunday was my most expensive trip, costing about $700 for the weekend. My trip last year to New Orlans cost around $500. That includes everything: airfare, hotel, food, beer, beer, beer, tourist-y stuff, and game tickets. We (meaning "I", since I do all of the work) keep costs down by doing research months in advance and finding the best deal on everything.
> 
> So, in reality, I only take one or two real trips. The rest of my pictures are from visiting my grandparents or quick day trips.


:bash:

Good for you, seeing new places is important. Having travel linked to work explains a lot..... my employer never lets me get more than a day or two off at a time so it puts that kibosh on going anywhere except Buffalo. Most of us are tied to our jobs and don't usually get to see as much as you apparently do.


----------



## Bahnsteig4

Do you have sundays where you live?


----------



## Homer J. Simpson

^Some silly American guy once tried to explain to me how something called a weekend works. :jk:

North America is pretty uncivilized when it come to employment. If your lucky you get more than just the average 2 week off a year.

People in sensitive positions like myself have to work whenever we need to work or we tend to find ourselves looking for a new job.


----------



## xzmattzx

Homer J. Simpson said:


> :bash:
> 
> Good for you, seeing new places is important. Having travel linked to work explains a lot..... my employer never lets me get more than a day or two off at a time so it puts that kibosh on going anywhere except Buffalo. Most of us are tied to our jobs and don't usually get to see as much as you apparently do.


I'm in grad school right now, so travelling is a lot easier. I coach and I also have an internship, but I can move those around just enough for one trip a year. I expect things to get tougher once I start working for real.

I do have a friend who travels more than me, though. He works for Bank of America here in Wilmington (actually, he just took a better job last week with a start-up company), and he was averaging about a trip a month. All of these trips were weekend trips, so he was taking Friday and Monday off at the most, but he definitely has me beat when it comes to travelling. Here's the list of places that he's visited in the last 18 months, either for work or pleasure: London, Dublin, Boston, New York City, Pittsburgh, Atlanta, Miami Beach, Chicago, New Orleans, Tampa, Las Vegas (twice), Phoenix (3 times), Los Angeles, and Spokane.


----------



## christos-greece

Homer J. Simpson said:


>


This pic looks really old...


----------



## Taller Better

^^ It is... it was probably taken around 1967-1968.


----------



## Homer J. Simpson

^With Toronto Dominion Bank Tower and Royal Trust Tower being complete we can say that this picture was taken no earlier than 1969.

Also seeing as Commerce Court West is not build or U/C it would have to be earlier than 1972 by about 6 months to a year.

My guess would be about 1970-1971.


----------



## Taller Better

^^You are right.. no earlier than 1969. TD Tower was completed in '67 and Royal Trust Tower in 1969. Quite possibly the photo was taken around then. In fact, quite likely the aerial shot was taken because of the completion of these two towers that changed the face of the business district.


----------



## ladyscraper

Molson Canadian or Budweiser!? haha yuck! 
Yes I understand now! In situations like that all that you can really do is flip a coin!


----------



## ale26

I drove to New york from Toronto once and it took me about 10 hours so its not too bad


----------



## Gerrad

^it's possible to do it in 7-8 hours.


----------



## xzmattzx

Gerrad said:


> ^it's possible to do it in 7-8 hours.


8 hours sounds about right, if you go a little over the speed limit.

I drive from Delaware to Buffalo in around 6.5 hours, 7 if I stop at all of the scenic overviews and also take longer for lunch. I've made the drive in as little as 5.5 hours. I can drive from Buffalo to Toronto in under 2 hours, and the fastest that I've done it in was about an hour and 15 minutes (and that was going about 35 or 40 mph over the speed limit).


----------



## christos-greece

xzmattzx said:


> I can drive from Buffalo to Toronto in under 2 hours, and the fastest that I've done it in was about an hour and 15 minutes (and that was going about 35 or 40 mph over the speed limit).


And the speed limit is... ?


----------



## Taller Better

^^ I think 100 km/hr. 

Ontario strawberry season is just about at its end... some of these babies are going to be part of my lunch!!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Looks delicious :cheers:


----------



## isaidso

ladyscraper said:


> Molson Canadian or Budweiser!? haha yuck!
> Yes I understand now! In situations like that all that you can really do is flip a coin!


It's like that at Skydome too. It ends up being a choice between supporting a family in Montreal or one in St. Louis.


----------



## christos-greece

ladyscraper said:


> Molson Canadian or Budweiser!? haha yuck!
> Yes I understand now! *In situations like that all that you can really do is flip a coin!*


:lol:


----------



## Taller Better

I felt it was my duty to do a taste test, and try them both!! :cheers:


----------



## Homer J. Simpson

Has anyone been to the Baer Market on the Esplanade?

They have so many different kinds of beer. Last time I was there I attempted to try them all with no luck.

That place has character, does anyone have pictures of it?


----------



## archy_

Hmmm Toronto... is this in China or in India ?


----------



## gappa

archy_ said:


> Hmmm Toronto... is this in China or in India ?


Africa.


----------



## Canadian Chocho

Eurasia ?


----------



## salvius

Homer J. Simpson said:


> Has anyone been to the Baer Market on the Esplanade?
> 
> They have so many different kinds of beer. Last time I was there I attempted to try them all with no luck.
> 
> That place has character, does anyone have pictures of it?


C'est What? is better, minus the idiotic name.


----------



## christos-greece

archy_ said:


> Hmmm Toronto... is this in China or in India ?


In another planet...


----------



## Taller Better

Homer J. Simpson said:


> Has anyone been to the Baer Market on the Esplanade?
> 
> They have so many different kinds of beer. Last time I was there I attempted to try them all with no luck.
> 
> That place has character, does anyone have pictures of it?


Yes, I have been there! Wonderful mussels and frites.


----------



## Mahratta

Taller said:


> I think it is a 12 hour drive.


Nah, 8 sounds about right, without stops.

Great snaps, as always, TB 

Your thread always makes me hungry...


----------



## christos-greece

Taller said:


>


Nice pic


----------



## stingu

Wake up TB, pick up your camera and take some new photos


----------



## Taller Better

^^ I know!! I have been ultra lazy. I have quite a few taken but not organized, from this past summer.... but today I am determined to photograph the salmon jumping as they swim upstream to spawn in the Humber River.. so new photos are coming SOON!


----------



## isaidso

Didn't you take photos of that last year? I must be going senile, because I'm positive you went trekking down there for that specific reason before.

PS. I love that stretch of the Esplanade so much. That Novotel is really grand. I remember being pleasantly surprised and thrilled the first time I stumbled on it.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ I did take pics last year of the salmon run! And the run the year before. I am a bit flummoxed on the timing this year... I've been twice and not yet caught the best time for photos. I'll try on the 14th as that is a full moon. They were only jumping about once every 5 minutes today, so I didn't get a good picture. But what a gorgeous day out!


----------



## Toronto Macedonian

Wow, great photos!


----------



## isaidso

I know you need a break, but I'll wait patiently for more photos.


----------



## christos-greece

More pics please.....


----------



## Taller Better

I keep digging myself deeper and deeper into piles of photos that need to be sorted, sized and uploaded. On Sunday alone I took hundreds of photos of Bayview Village, Mount Pleasant Cemetary, the ravine system, and Yorkville at night... I am wading slowly and patiently through them all! Hopefully by this weekend I will have some uploaded and posted!!!


----------



## Inkdaub

Toronto is a radical city, thanks for the photos. Toronto and Seattle really look like sister cities, though of course they have their differences.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ That is a compliment, as Seattle is a very beautiful city. One thing I wish we had that Seattle has is all that lovely fresh fish right out of the water!


----------



## christos-greece

Taller said:


> One thing I wish we had that Seattle has is all that lovely fresh fish right out of the water!


:lol:


----------



## Taller Better

Some photos from today!! Gorgeous sunny Autumn weather gave me some nice foliage colour shots:









































































And then I went to the precursor of Hallowe'en, the Sixth Annual Toronto Zombie Walk!! Hundreds of the Undead gleefully take part on a group stagger up Bathurst Street from Queen Street to Bloor Street. Great fun was had by the brain eating zombies:



















The family that slays together, stays together:



















Bridezilla!!










Thankfully this brute had a survival guide for Zombies to refer to...



















A man standing by a hearse was handing out candy shaped like brains, eyes, etc...
At one point he had to announce to the greedy crowd:
"We're all out of brains!!!"



















I liked this demonic creature very much:










apparently even after you have died a horrible death, you still can't kick the tobacco
habit 























































that preppy teenage mutant look:










these folks had a great view of the parade!!










pretty Fall day:










here is the Bloor Cinema, on Bloor Street, which was the final destination of the walking dead:










But thankfully, there were also armed gangs of Good Guys, who shot and killed many a staggering Zombie. This zombie lost a sword duel:










Far quicker than the clashing of swords, is to simply pull out pistols and shoot the pesky zombies dead (again):










Laura Croft pumps in a few extra bullets just to make sure:










back-up reinforcements:










Lots more photos have been uploaded, so I'll spread them out over a few days.
:clown::guns1::crazy::skull::deadthrea


----------



## xzmattzx

Interesting.


----------



## stingu

Halloween all inclusive ;-)


----------



## ladyscraper

haha the zombies! Seems like some of the girls are just dressing slutty more than undead though? 

Thanks for the pictures of the trees by the way! Sometimes people here can forget how lucky we are that we still have so many trees and green areas in our city


----------



## flar

Nice fall and halloween pics


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting pics


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks for checking out my pictures, everyone! Next stop... some nice Autumn shots!


----------



## isaidso

I was wondering why I was seeing so many people dressed for Halloween, a week early. I'd never heard of the zombie walk. It goes to show how many little hidden things there might still be to discover.


----------



## algonquin

This has always been the best photo-thread on SSC... I just spent over an hour looking through it. Thanks!


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks Algonquin! That is a real compliment. I am so happy when people like yourself check out my little pictures. @ isaidso- the Zombie Walk was a creation of the ambitious founder Thea Foulds, who "wanted to reclaim the night as a dark and scary thing"- and Zombie Walks are sprouting up around the world as a result of this. It was the first I had attended, and it was great fun. Lots of hammy play acting and overwrought drama... as Shakespeare once said, in "As you like it":

_"All the world's a stage,
And all the men and women merely players:
They have their exits and their entrances"_

I will call this selection, "My Sunday Wanderings"... and all were taken a week ago yesterday. I started my day with a wander about my neighbourhood, first Jarvis Street to Allan Gardens, and then back to the Church St Village:



















Scotland's greatest poet, Robert Burns:



















the Village:










Grocery shops look festive with Autumn vegetables on display:




























Lots of Ontario grown fruit and vegetables....



















but time is wasting, so I jump on the subway, and head north to Yonge and Eglinton:



















Once there, I was gripped by hunger, and decided to opt for a mid afternoon breakfast at a local pub:



















Guy Fawkes... whose nefarious memory is annually celebrated in the UK just a little bit later in the Autumn..










Finally.... a good solid breakfast for your famished, weakened reporter:










I headed eastward on Eglinton:










past the aptly named Mount Pleasant Road:










Pleasant little residential sidestreets along the way:


----------



## Taller Better

Next stop, Bayview Village! Or, as it has been historically referred to, Leaside. Leaside was named after John Lea, who settled there in 1819, after moving from England (after a brief one year stay in Philadelphia). The area has a kind of 1950's feel.. a well established and well-heeled older neighbourhood of the city. 



















the gelato shop above has a mechanical duck riding a bicycle out front, which all the 
kiddies (and Taller Better) stand and watch, mesmerized....


















































































There are two very famous Buffalo, New York restaurants who claim to be the originators of the very delicious Buffalo wings.. chicken wings marinated in a sauce of vinegar, tomatoes, with a hint of sweetness. We are lucky to have a couple of branches of one of the claimants.. Duff's Wings:



















an old Art Deco cinema converted into a grocery store:



















more wonderful Ontario autumn vegetables and fruit, spilling out over the sidewalks:





































I am very fond of this old bookstore, "Sleuth of Baker Street", which specialises in 
mystery books. New, used and many out-of-print books. To my eye, this is what a book
store should look like...small, comfortable, and a pleasure to browse about for an afternoon:





































a wonderful cheese shop, with cheeses from around the world:



















a picture of a road sign, especially for Xzmattzx! 
































































Ex-Montrealers living in Toronto.... and they are legion.....flock to this bakery for a taste of home; their beloved Montreal bagels- oven baked to perfection:










a classic sesame seed Montreal-style bagel, and a steaming cup of java:










the history of the bagel is shrouded in mystery, but many believe they were invented in 1683 in Austria, by a Jewish baker who wanted to thank the King of Poland. The food spread to London in the mid 1800's, and soon after crossed the ocean to New York City in the 1880's, along with many thousands of Eastern European Jews, where they found their new homeland. The phenomenon spread to Canada at the end of World War One, around 1919. Isadore Shlafman opened a bagel shop in Montreal on St Laurent street, and Meyer "Mickey" Thompson, the son of a bagel baker in Winnipeg began working on perfecting a bagel-making machine. New Yorkers might dismiss Montreal bagels as "cake", but I am _very_ fond of them. They are smaller and more irregularly shaped than New York or Toronto bagels, and noticeably sweeter (due to the addition of honey). Cake, or not.. they make a _very_tasty snack, toasted with butter:









Toronto has also been a centre for bagels since the end of World War One, and has its own style of bagel.. ours are larger and fluffier, with their own character and flavour.

I have so many photos to post... I'll split them up into multiple entries!


----------



## isaidso

Scorn for Montreal bagels? Nah, they're the best. I almost died when I saw the photo of that Montreal Bagel shop you took. The only place I've found them is this grocery store on the north side of Bloor in the Annex just west of where the Dominion used to be.

You must understand, I used to live down the street from Fairmount Bagel in Montreal.


----------



## Taller Better

You have to understand New Yorkers... and to a certain extent realize when you are raised with a certain style of bagels from the cradle, it is hard to accept a different type. I also like New York bagels, but as an outsider they take a bit of getting used to (and sharp teeth  ) To a New Yorker, a bagel does not taste sweetened... and Montreal bagels do have a light, sweeter texture. 
Do try out the Bagel Shop on Bayview. I can guarantee you personally that the Montreal-style bagels are about as authentic as you will find outside of Montreal. 

I think it is wonderful to learn and borrow ideas from our neighbours... and I find isolationists to be narrow-minded and short-sighted. There is a whole big world out there beyond our own little bubbles and the more we can expand the bubble, the better! Otherwise bubbles can become... brick walls.


----------



## monkeyronin

Gryfe's (at Bathurst & Lawrence) > any bagels anywhere.


----------



## Taller Better

Gryfe's makes the quintessential Toronto bagel!!!! Since 1957 they have been baking devine bagels on Bathurst Street. They put out 12,000 of them every day!! :master::drool::lovethem::eat:


----------



## eastadl

I spent hours going through this thread last night and Im hooked. What a great city and great photos. Stll havent got to half of the photos yet.
I must admit Ive never had any interest in Canadian cities until I saw all the photos of Hamilton, Montreal and now Toronto, and now I really want to get to Canada. What other Canadian cities are nice?


----------



## city_thing

Taller, Better - I have a question I need your help with, as you're an expert on all things Toronto.

I was wondering if you could tell me about an area called 'South Etobicoke' - as in how to pronounce the name and what it's like. If you have any photos, that'd be great as well 

I looked it up on Google Maps and it put on a marker on Islington metro station. Is that correct?

Or is that just Google Maps picking an entirely different area, as it does?

Thanks for your help. Feel free to PM me if you don't want to use your photo thread.


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures. This was a classic entry that makes your thread so good. The combination of history, architecture, monuments, streetscenes, and your personal tastes and travels make this thread a great way to feel Toronto and almost visit it yourself without being there.

The road signs are great for someone like me, who is for some reason interested in the history of little neighborhoods, and who just wants to know what place I'm in when I'm in a city. The Ontario cities that do this are a big help to me when I visit them. I wish Delaware did that; there are some neighborhoods in Wilmington that are fading away into history, and simply putting up street signs with the names of the neighborhoods on them would preserve that history. For instance, the Ship's Tavern neighborhood was wiped off of the map by a developer who is transforming the neighborhood into a design district and rechristening it "LoMa" for lower Market Street (to their credit, they are investing hundreds of millions of dollars into Wilmington to help it grow). Another neighborhood disappearing in Wilmington is Forty Acres, our historically Irish neighborhood. It is being gentrified by yuppies like myself who are moving into nearby Trolley Square, our nearby bar district, and the young people are spilling over into Forty Acres, and since they want to live near Trolley Square, they refer to Forty Acres as "Trolley Square" (being a smaller city, our neighborhoods are smaller, and have smaller block-by-block dimensions). Older residents in Forty Acres are mad that their neighborhood is being incorrectly rebranded by people who don't understand the history. In both cases, street signs with the neighborhood names and maybe some other stuff (like the colors of the Irish flag for Forty Acres) would go a long way in marking neighborhood boundaries.

The only places where I know of special street signs is Downtown in Newark (mainly just Main Street), and a new, neotraditional neighborhood in the small town of Milton called Cannery Village. I will have to show you what our signs look like some time. But, enough about Delaware.

Again, great pictures. Your wanderings and commentary are a great way to show Toronto.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks for the nice words!! You are too kind, Xzmattzx!!!! 

@eastadl, you might also be interested in photothreads of Halifax, Quebec City, Vancouver and Victoria- all beautiful cities!

@city_thing- it sounds to me like the Google selection is correct. Etobicoke is pronounced "Eh-toe-buh-ko", and is from the aboriginal native word for "place where the alders grow". Étienne Brûlé is thought to be the first European to visit the area, in 1615.

I have a lot more photos uploaded, but will spread them out over a couple of more days, so as not to bombard and overwhelm people. Keep an eye on the thread for more pics!! :O)


----------



## Homer J. Simpson

city_thing said:


> Taller, Better - I have a question I need your help with, as you're an expert on all things Toronto.
> 
> I was wondering if you could tell me about an area called 'South Etobicoke' - as in how to pronounce the name and what it's like. If you have any photos, that'd be great as well
> 
> I looked it up on Google Maps and it put on a marker on Islington metro station. Is that correct?
> 
> Or is that just Google Maps picking an entirely different area, as it does?
> 
> Thanks for your help. Feel free to PM me if you don't want to use your photo thread.












South Etobicoke is in the lower third of this super neat old map of that borough. Mostly along the shore line.

In terms of rail service the area is served by Kipling, Islington and Royal York Stations on the Bloor Danforth Line. There is also the Longbranch streetcar as this portion of Toronto used to be an old Streetcar suburb.

You can read here the following links:

Mimico
New Toronto
Long Branch

Overall at 2,728.3 people /km² (7,066.3 people /sq mi) Etobicoke is Toronto's least densely populated district.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pics T.B. :cheers: including the "mechanical duck" :lol:


----------



## Overground

Well, I finally got a new computer! I think I told you ages ago I needed one so now I can view your thread with much ease. Love that conservatory shot! You know, tourism Toronto should pay you for doing great advertising for them. 

Delicious looking fry-up at that pub too! How is that Miss Read Thrush Green series? There's a few of them, do I have to start at the first one?


----------



## Homer J. Simpson

Now that is a healthy and nutritious lunch. :lol:

I would hate to sit in with your cardiologist during an appointment.







I say this because it looks so damned good.


----------



## Taller Better

@ Homer J Simpson, thanks for posting that map of Etobicoke! I am not all that familiar with the area, living downtown and not having a car, but it seems pretty interesting around the Royal York subway stop. Some day I will get out there and do a photo study!!

@Christos, the duck is fascinating! LOL! His legs spin around at high speed, and he never seems to look tired! The gelato there is scrumptious, too. 

@ Overground, congrats on the new computer!!! There are few things more comforting that a good fry up. The only thing missing were a few fried mushrooms and maybe a crumb of Black Pudding! 

The Miss Read series is an easy, and pleasant read... but a bit uneventful. The highlight of a book might be someone slipping and falling and breaking their leg! LOL! Not rivetting, but good descriptive writing. I've read four of them now, and I read them sort of out of order. Would make sense to start with the earlier ones. I tend to seek them out at used bookstores, as they are cheaper there!


----------



## Homer J. Simpson

Taller said:


> @ Homer J Simpson, thanks for posting that map of Etobicoke! I am not all that familiar with the area, living downtown and not having a car, but it seems pretty interesting around the Royal York subway stop. Some day I will get out there and do a photo study!!


Given the way you take photos, I would say the only places in Etobicoke that may interest you are the Old Mill and surrounding neighbourhood along Bloor as well as Montgomery Inn at Dundas and Islington (I think that is what it is called, either way it is a 10 minute walk north of Islington station.


----------



## Taller Better

Actually, the Old Mill/Humber river is the subject of my next entry, I believe! I visited it on three occasions this month in an attempt to photograph the leaping salmon as they swim upstream to spawn. For some reason I just didn't seem to nail the timing as well as I did the past two years. Oh well, it is a gorgeous area, and I will happily post pictures of it very soon!


----------



## isaidso

Taller said:


> You have to understand New Yorkers... and to a certain extent realize when you are raised with a certain style of bagels from the cradle, it is hard to accept a different type.


I know, but like you said, they're missing out if they're not willing to broaden their horizons.



monkeyronin said:


> Gryfe's (at Bathurst & Lawrence) > any bagels anywhere.


I'll try and make it up there to have a taste. Do they make Montreal or New York? Either way, that will be another nice little excursion.


----------



## Taller Better

isaidso said:


> I know, but like you said, they're missing out if they're not willing to broaden their horizons.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try and make it up there to have a taste. Do they make Montreal or New York? Either way, that will be another nice little excursion.


Gryff's make a true Toronto bagel, which is a little different than either a New York, or Montreal one. Give it a whirl! Plus, stop by the Bagel House in Bayview Village and treat yourself to a hot buttered sesame or poppyseed bagel. Absolutely scrumptious!!

@ Homer, I just noticed your entry about my breakie!!! LOL! Yes, it is a disgustingly fat laden plate, but oooooooooooooooooh so tasty once in awhile! I countered the fat content by washing it down with a delicious, refreshing and nutritious brewski!


----------



## Grey Towers

Gryfe's makes the best bagels I have tasted. The store itself is a grubby little hole in the wall, but the bagels are one-of-a-kind. Say hello to my friend Marisey.


----------



## monkeyronin

isaidso said:


> I'll try and make it up there to have a taste. Do they make Montreal or New York? Either way, that will be another nice little excursion.


I don't think so, only their own style which is very light and fluffy. And usually warm out of the oven, at least in the mornings when I go.


----------



## Canadian Chocho

I lol'd at this one.


----------



## Wildchild

Anyone know when the Church St. Halloween party is?


----------



## Taller Better

^^ It is on Friday, October 31st! They will shut off the street to traffic, and Church Street will be packed to the rafters! I know I said I was next going to post pics of Old Mill, but I still have to upload some, so for now I will continue my last Sunday wanderings! 
Here I head south on Bayview Avenue, and get more of the 50's feel:





































These are a part of an odd looking group of quasi Georgian style apartment buildings, probably built after World War II, before the advent of the tall apartment building. 










I scoot into Mount Pleasant Cemetary through the East (back) entrance. 










It is a beautifully tended park, and the foliage display was looking nice:



















Hope no one minds if I post some pictures of gravestones, etc.. in the cemetary. I find
it quite beautiful. This was my favourite photo of the day:










A largish section of the Cemetary seems to be set aside for Asian families:



















Look at the size of the Maple Leafs that are on the ground!!










I enjoyed this section, where natural granite stones had been used as grave markers:




























There is a modern crematorium building, and the gardens around it are superb:























































a little background info on the cemetary:










a Cenotaph:










I'll split this into a couple of entries.


----------



## Taller Better

More pics from Mount Pleasant Cemetary:



















this is of a Greek family... looks like Alexander the Great to me! 
































































^^ I'll bet that twisted, gnarled old tree beside the grave was planted 100 years ago, when the grave was new. Beauty still springs from it:














































Sargeant Pepper? 










I think cemetaries look most beautiful in the Autumn, and Winter:










again, these Cedars were probably planted around the new gravestone. 





































and I'll add one more entry after this....


----------



## Taller Better

Now I stroll down Millionaire's Row, with all the big tycoons and important family 
Mausoleums!! 

This most impressive temple belongs to one of Canada's most historically prominent 
families.. The Eaton family:




























This part of the cemetary overlooks one of Toronto's beautiful ravines:










It doesn't look like it, but that is a very long drop down to the bottom of the ravine:




























Pretty leaves from a mighty oak tree:




























these crypts have glass windows on the doors, so you can look in and see the handsome stained glass windows. By luck, when I was there, the sun was behind the crypts, illuminating the windows magnificently:























































this window really is a beauty. I assume it is Gabriel, blowing his horn:










Well, folks.. I will leave my walk through the ravine to be posted soon. Hope you enjoyed my photos!!


----------



## city_thing

Great photos TB.

And thanks for your help with South Epoticoke (sic?) - I'll try find more information on Google. Do you know if it's a good area? Average middle class suburbia?


----------



## Taller Better

I'm not really all that familiar with it... perhaps send Homer J Simpson a pm, as he is, I believe, more familiar with it. Certainly areas around Old Mill and the Royal York subway station are substantially above average, bordering on posh. I don't know what happens south of that. Here is a link to an informative Wikipedia entry on Etobicoke:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etobicoke,_Ontario

Do you have friends or family living there?


----------



## neorion

Luv those pics from the Mount Pleasant Cemetery, classical temples and details galore. Reminds me of Pere-Lachaise Cemetery in Paris or West Norwood in London. Great photo tour as usual. :cheers:


----------



## Homer J. Simpson

I don't have a camera so I can't help anyone with photos.

The Lakeshore portion of Etobicoke that is 1 Km south of Bloor becomes fairly industrialized. The stretch along Lake Shore Blvd. itself is fairly densely populated compared to the rest of the borough. Historically speaking it has always had a small town feeling due to its roots as being a collection of small waterfront farm towns. The area also as said before became a streetcar suburb of the then city of Toronto.

The general type of person who lives in this area were predominantly the types you would expect to find in small towns, not quite your middle class suburbanite. There has been some gentrification and a huge boost in upper middle class residence in the area which is sadly placing some areas of the former villages out of reach for the locals who have been there for generations.

When it comes to posh areas, anything no more than 1 km south of Bloor up to about half way to Eglinton is preferred. The communities of the Kingsway, Bloor West Village and some other areas that center on Bloor between Islington in the west and east to Keele (in the old city of Toronto) are the top areas. Up to Eglinton itself is fine, just more typical of what you find in Toronto.

In Etobicoke as in many parts of the city, it seems that the focus of the community is on the street where the subway is.


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting pics T.B.  ^^


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures from the cemetery. Who's the Prime Minister buried there (not that I would recognize the name or anything)?


----------



## Clay_Rock

You've captured the beauty of Mount Pleasant Cemetery marvellously.


----------



## Mahratta

You captured to fall colours really well, TB


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, guys! I do not know the name of the Prime Minister buried in Mount Pleasant. I do adore beautiful cemetaries in various, however, especially very old ones with beautiful marble carvings. I hope people didn't find it morbid!


----------



## christos-greece

Taller said:


> Thanks, guys! I do not know the name of the Prime Minister buried in Mount Pleasant. I do adore beautiful cemetaries in various, however, especially very old ones with beautiful marble carvings. I hope people didn't find it _*morbid*_!


 I think not!


----------



## Taller Better

I will now continue that "My Day Off" series, with the next place I went to last Sunday.. I took a walk through part of the ravine system here in Toronto. I went down into the ravine around St Clair Avenue, which is David Balfour Park, but the ravine system is massive and stretches up through the entire city to give a huge urban park. 

Apparently, this storm-runoff drainage system was built over an existing river: Yellow River. I heard that after a heavy rain, if you come and stand down here you can hear Yellow River rushing underground:




























one of the bridges that span the ravine valley:










these bridges typically have a lot of graffiti on their underside. It is interesting to look
at, and hurts nothing:





































These bridges were built in the day when even mundane infrastructure was designed to be aesthetically pleasant:










I continue my wanderings:










trees tend to fall down and cross over paths every once in awhile. Nature's way
of slowing us down a bit! 










this tree is doing push-ups!!



















another, slightly more modern concrete bridge:





































I first read this as "LIFE OF GRIME" and thought maybe the graffiti artists needed 
some soap and water! 



















pretty Autumn colours:










getting back into the city and very close to Bloor Street:



















that ends today's entries, and I'll leave a taste of my next set of photos.. Bloor Street at dusk
and in the evening:











Thanks to all who took the time to see my photos!!


----------



## Deanb

it's unbelieveable how beautiful the autumn colors r!!!


----------



## stingu

>


Almost like Poland ;-)


----------



## christos-greece

Aytumn pics T.B. are very nice :cheers:


----------



## Overground

That cemetery garden and your pics are incredible once again. The Eaton tomb is one expensive grave that's for sure. I was thinking that the lions are replicas of the Landseer lions at Trafalgar Sq but they're not. TB, I was thinking too, you should be careful walking around the woods like that, you never know what maniacs might be lurking about.

Thanks for the Miss Read info! They sound interesting and sometimes laid back reading is a nice change. Really descriptive writing helps transport yourself into the place and this sounds just like that. "The highlight of a book might be someone slipping and falling and breaking their leg!" ha ha hilarious!


----------



## Toronto Macedonian

>


^^
Actually, this is the grave of Macedonian-Canadian businessman Steve Stavro, former owner of the Toronto Maple Leafs, race horse breeder, and owner of what used to be Knob Hill Farms - the biggest supermarket chain in Canada's history. He will always be remembered by Toronto's Macedonians for his charitable works in the community.


----------



## xzmattzx

Looking forward to your Bloor Street pictures!


----------



## Taller Better

Overground said:


> , I was thinking too, you should be careful walking around the woods like that, you never know what maniacs might be lurking about.


Sadly I lurked and lurked for hours, and nary a maniac in sight!  Oh well...
I can but try! 

Miss Read books are quite entertaining, in a mild way, and you are right about the pleasure of a well written descriptive narrative. You do sort of get woven into the characters of a fictitious village in the Cotswolds. Worth picking up one if you stumble upon them! 

@Macedonian, thanks for the info! I knew it was the Stavros family, but didn't know much about them.

@Xzmattzx, I think the Bloor pix are pretty enjoyable, and will post them soon!

a few goofy random shots from the past couple of days:



















what a story this old wall tells. You can even see the tiling from the shower stall!! 










in my 'hood:










Grabbed a pint of local strawberries.. the very end of the season, but they were still delicious!!


----------



## christos-greece

Show more pics from your neighbourhood T.B.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ I will take some more! 

I will now complete last Sunday's strollings, with the Bloor Street dusk/evening photos. 














































an international clothing retail chain that began here in Toronto; Club Monaco:



















A shop has changed hands, so while construction goes on inside, the storefront is used for advertising a product:










Bond.... James Bond:


















































































I'll split this into a few entries to ease downloading of pictures.


----------



## Taller Better

This shop uses LED lighting so that the colours on the frontage constantly change:




























Where a clever watch repairman fixed my watch!!! 









































































1960's cool, urbane elegance at its best in the Collanade Centre:










the new, hot place to get sunglasses:










and I will make one more entry to round off the tour!


----------



## Taller Better

One of the most successful, and unique clothing chains to come out of Toronto: "ROOTS": 










a newly renovated 50,000 square foot local high end men's clothing retailer: Harry Rosen










a successful makeup company based here in our city:










needs no introduction:























































Probably Canada's oldest jewelry store, Birks:




























Definitely Canada's most prestigious clothing shop, Holt Renfrew, established way back in 1837. On this day I took the photo the exterior was decorated for a very big Louis Vuitton party they were hosting:










a prestigious local shop to buy china:




























and one last shot of Canada's oldest retail institution, the Hudson's Bay Company, 
founded on May 2,1670, making it one of a handful of the oldest retailers in the world:


----------



## Filip

Awesome pics, TB! How are the renovations proceeding?


----------



## Taller Better

Good god Fil, you were fast!! I posted these Bloor pictures especially for you, and mere seconds later you have seen them!! That is pretty impressive! :cheers:

They seem to be madly working on the renos of the shops, and Bloor Street itself is a sea of construction, as they put into place the improvements of the sidewalks and landscaping. I imagine Bloor Street will be a construction site for the next 1-1/2 to 2 years, but how fantastic it will look when it is done! They will remove the parking lane on either side of the street, widen the sidewalks, and make some attractive landscaping:

































































these guys called me over and asked me to take their picture!


----------



## Deanb

stingu said:


> Almost like Poland ;-)


right!! hno:


----------



## stingu

^^ I meant graffiti ;-P


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome pics  ^^


----------



## Taller Better

Thank u! More to come soon....


----------



## Taller Better

A little earlier in this thread, someone asked to see some photos of Etobicoke, so today I'd like to post some photos I took in late September to the middle of October during the salmon run at Humber River. Almost 400 years ago, in 1615, an explorer named Etienne Brulé (on a mission for the great explorer Champlain) was the first European to explore and see the area now known as Toronto. The park where I visited has been named in his honour. I get on the subway close to my home at the Bloor Station:










to my delight, the train that pulled up is using some of the old cars... plush comfortable upholstered seats! The only disadvantage to these old cars is they were not air conditioned, and can get quite hot in the summer:










I get off at the Old Mill station, which is fairly close to the end of the western line:



















the station is a well preserved example of the original late 50's design of the Toronto subway system, and looks pretty smart for being half a century old:










As I walk from the subway station, I can't help but notice what a lovely residential area
Old Mill is. Many of the older houses take inspiration from the Old Mill Inn, and were built in a Tudor Revival style:























































I loved this whimsical house.. they say a man's house is his castle, and this man took that literally! 





































This area is rich in history.. the King's Mill was built here in 1793 to process lumber for the building of the fledgling colony of York (later to be known as Toronto). Fire forced the mill to be rebuilt two more times, the last being in 1848. The part of the mill still existing is from that time. In 1919 a clever entrepreneur saw potential in the ruins of the old mill, and built a Tudor-style Tea Garden. The popularity of this idea grew and grew, to the point that the Old Mill Inn is today a prestigious hotel and banqueting facility. The complex is utterly charming, and the Tudor style quite well as far as revival styles go.
































































the original Tea Garden:





































Here we see the addition added to the 1848 mill:




























One last look at the quaint Old Mill before I headed off to Humber River:










we walk over the Old Mill Bridge, which in itself is quite charming and old fashioned, too:





































the Humber River is very shallow at this point, and a fish-ladder was constructed to help
the salmon swim upstream to spawn:










it is a scene of idyllic beauty.. an oasis of peace and calm in the middle of the city:




























lots of fishermen and hungry cranes around:










nice place for a family outing:










somehow my timing was not brilliant this year, unlike the last two.. and I seemed to miss the really active time of salmon leaping. Here is the only decent shot I got:










SO... I decided to cheat, and repost a few pictures I took at last year's run! 



















aren't they beautiful creatures? 










when the first European settlers landed in the Toronto Bay, wild salmon were so plentiful that they could lean over the edge of a canoe and pluck them out of the water. Over fishing eventually played havoc with the population, thus a fairly recent re-stocking has helped revive the fishstocks. I hope everyone enjoyed the tour as much as I did visiting this pretty corner of our city!


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures of Bloor Street and the Mill area.


----------



## isaidso

Old Mill isn't an area even Torontonians are that familiar with. Everyone knows where it is, but it's often over looked in favour of day trips to Centre Island or Cherry Beach. I didn't realize there were more Tudor style buildings there besides the one you see from the subway.

Those Bloor Street shots were nice to see. That's a very thorough summary of The Mink Mile. I'm dying to go to the newly expanded Harry Rosen store. I think my mum is going to treat me to a nice suit from there. I'm hoping for an Armani or Hugo Boss. Extravagant, but I'll let her this time. My mum likes to see her boy looking good. 

Bloor is going to look good too. That massive sidewalk improvement project is fabulous and long over due. I love the street lamps in front of the ROM. Simple lines, slick, and no exposed wires! I wonder if the street lamps will be changing a long the rest of this stretch of Bloor. It might have just been a special case because it is in front of the museum.

I also liked the film strip motif on the Browns store. I used a similar idea for a party flyer once. They must have copied me!


----------



## Taller Better

I like the Brown's window display very much...lights flash on and off in various boxes, highlighting three at a time. Very clever! 
You will be thrilled at Harry Rosen's... it is beautiful inside. Like a Holt's, but just for men.


----------



## Alibaba

very nice tour for the Old Mill!!

what a yellow train there?


----------



## flar

Those night shots on Bloor look amazing! Lots of nice window displays.


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome shots T.B. :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys! Much appreciated! :cheers:


----------



## stingu

christos-greece said:


> Awesome shots T.B. :cheers:


As usual ;-) Go go T.B. :banana:


----------



## christos-greece

^^


----------



## MarcinK

Taller said:


> http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j251/dawnd_01/Autumn%202007/winter%202007/Summer%202008/New%20Summer%202008/IMGP4251i.jpg
> 
> http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j251/dawnd_01/Autumn%202007/winter%202007/Summer%202008/New%20Summer%202008/IMGP4291i.jpg



Shops in the streets - it looks great for me because in many polish cities we can find such shops in malls (mainly )


----------



## Taller Better

@ marcin and stingu... stay tuned in the next little while I will organize a photo shoot I did last week of Roncesvalles Street, which is the Polish community centre in Toronto. I had done a photo tour there over two years ago, near the beginning of this thread ,so it will be interesting to see the changes! I had a most excellent Polish lunch while I was there, too!


----------



## stingu

Taller said:


> I had done a photo tour there over two years ago, near the beginning of this thread ,so it will be interesting to see the changes!


I saw it, indeed it would be interesting to see the changes



Taller said:


> I had a most excellent Polish lunch while I was there, too!


I'm sure you had! ;-) Polish food rules kay:
What did you eat?

Ok, back to waiting ;-P


----------



## alitezar

Lovely pix TB. Thanks


----------



## isaidso

Taller said:


> I had a most excellent Polish lunch while I was there, too!


Do you remember what restaurant it was? I'm been wanting to take my mum out for Polish food on Roncesvalles since she moved to the city.


----------



## Taller Better

I normally go to Krak, but this time tried Staro Polska (Old Poland). I don't normally cheat and post pictures before the whole entry, but I'll make the exception because the food was really good. But Krak is also _excellent_. As you can see, it is not a fancy place:



















first course, salad:










pierogi, guampki, schnitzel, mashed potato, etc..










another pivko:










The owner is a young guy, who cooks with his mother. His father started the restaurant back in the '50's, I believe. He has some very cool ideas for perking up the restaurant! :cheers:

No afternoon on Roncesvalles is complete without a Polish Doughnut, so I went to a cafe later for one:










and then waddle home full. Pretend you didn't see these when I eventually post them!


----------



## isaidso

That's awesome. I'm getting hungry just looking at that. Polish food is high calorie and I certainly need to put some fat on me before the cold winter temperatures hit us. I might just have to spend a week there.


----------



## MarcinK

Familiar views


----------



## Jaborandi

TB - I love Mount Pleasant Cemetary. It's a great place to stroll around no matter what time of year. I'm unfamiliar with this section. Is it on the east side of Mount Pleasant where I never venture? I'd love to check it out. 

There is a wonderful art nouveau-ish monument dedicated to the Salvo's who were promoted to god when they went down with over 1,000 other passengers when the ill-fated Empress of Ireland sank in the St. Lawrence in 1914. It is just off the Yonge Street entrance on the south side of the road.


----------



## stingu

Taller said:


> another pivko


Piwko rocks ;-)



Taller said:


> Pretend you didn't see these when I eventually post them!


You've got it ;-)



MarcinK said:


> Familiar views


No way!

I've been in polish restaurant in NYC and I have to say, that polish food made in america tastes a little bit different than made here, in poland, anyhow if you like it maybe you should consider visiting poland, you can take tons of interesting pictures here, no, wait, if you come here who's gonna bring us this wonderful Toronto pix?


----------



## Taller Better

Glad you liked the pics! More Roncesvalles pics to come! 
@stingu, I think it depends on the restaurant you went to, and I don't know about down in the States as I have never eaten Polish food there. I've got quite a group of Polish friends (including my ex who came from Poland- hence my fondness of the food) and to them it is the same as at home. It really depends who makes it.
Roncesvalles is the older Polish neighbourhood, with many younger Polish couples moving out to Mississauga. Apparently there are some good restaurants out there, too... but the whole area around High Park has a lot of Polish people. 

@isaidso, I had no idea your mother moved to Toronto! That is nice for you to have her
on this side of the pond! 

@Jaborandi.. that natural stone part of the graveyard is quite close to the crematorium... I get the East/West sections a bit jumbled in my mind. I missed a couple of the famous monuments... I believe there is a big one for the Massey's as well. I will make a trip back there in the winter when it gets a big coat of thick white snow!

Was only lunch, so two piwos was really pushing it, but next time for sure I will have a delicious Okocim!~:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting pics


----------



## stingu

Taller said:


> I think it depends on the restaurant you went to


You're propably right, I was only at 2, it's hard to confess, but daily i preferred sandwiches from subway more than polish food ;-)



Taller said:


> I've got quite a group of Polish friends (including my ex who came from Poland- hence my fondness of the food)


I hope you have good memories ;-)



Taller said:


> Roncesvalles is the older Polish neighbourhood, with many younger Polish couples moving out to Mississauga.)


Lets wait for fresh pictures, I saw Greenpoint (mixed feelings) in NYC and I wonder is Roncesvalles looks similar



Taller said:


> Was only lunch, so two piwos was really pushing it, but next time for sure I will have a delicious Okocim!~:cheers:


I'm not a fan of Okocim, For me Tyskie tastes better, Zywiec also...


----------



## gappa

Haven't been here in ages and all these new incredible photos are overloading my disk space!

Too much to say so will express my self with emoticons: :banana::cheers1::righton::drunk::llama::carrot::dance::dance2::guns1::dj::bow::cheers2::cucumber::gunz::applause::eek2:epper::horse::cheer:mg::banana2::rock::banana:


----------



## isaidso

At first, I thought you meant your birthday suit.


----------



## Deanb

loved it, once again!


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Great shots, thanks for them! Keep them coming please.


----------



## algonquin

My favourtite costume is the guy dressed as a parking meter... very realistic!


----------



## salvius

I wished I would have gone now just for the van Gogh guy. That was something else.


----------



## Jaborandi

Taller said:


> a Big Smile!! :banana:
> 
> I went dressed as a photographer, and it worked!! Everyone made room for me, and practically begged me to take their pictures! :cheers:



So that was YOU dressed as Margaret Bourke-White? Clever lad!


----------



## christos-greece

Taller said:


> a Big Smile!! :banana:
> 
> I went dressed as a photographer, and it worked!! Everyone made room for me, and practically begged me to take their pictures! :cheers:


Seems that it worked perfect  kay:


----------



## Taller Better

Hehhehe!! 
Thanks everyone! Hoping you enjoyed them!


----------



## Sid_toronto

again awesome pictures, i took one with the Van Goh guy as well as the Bert and Ernnie dudes. It was an awesome night over all; lots of partying and avoiding cops lol.


----------



## ale26

Omg this guy is fkn beautiful, I would do him so good :tongue4:


----------



## isaidso

^^ That pic isn't opening, but do you mean the cowboy in thewhite t-shirt, straw hat, and red scarf?


----------



## flar

The halloween shots are great!
:cheers:


----------



## Jaborandi

Ok, as I promised my friend Jaborandi, I have saved the "Painting Guy" till the end. I saw him, and told him people had been telling me about him all night. I snapped a photo:










He said:"NO! You have to use your flash!!!".
I said:"Nah... I prefer to not use a flash". 
"Oh, but you HAVE to!!!"
"But I have only a crappy flash on it!!"
"Trust me.. I am an artist. You need to use a flash. The painting will completely
flatten out if you do". 

and danged if he wasn't right:










TB - I have been remiss in thanking you for posting the Van Gogh. What a difference with the flash! Thanks


----------



## Taller Better

My favourite pizza place!!


----------



## Homer J. Simpson

Taller said:


> Some of the shots are not of good quality, and for that I appologise!












[Stewie voice]
Good now that you are done apologizing for your photography I demand that you share your lunch with me! [/Stewie voice]


----------



## Homer J. Simpson

^Is the pizza there any good?

There is only a few places I know of that I actually like pizza from here and for the most part they tend to be kind of expensive (Terroni's :drool: ).


----------



## Taller Better

Yesterday I got the opportunity to go up to the top of the CN Tower. While a fine day, there was a slight haze in the air, which made it very tricky for photography. Some of the shots are not of good quality, and for that I appologise! 

and some overall shots on what was a bit of a hazy day. Photos not that crisp, but the best I could come up with. First the main observation level:




























this was an almost impossible shot, with the sun glaring full at my camera.
Poor quality, sorry:










then up another 33 floors to the Skypod at 1465 ft, or 447 metres:













































































































the infamous glass floor:




























adios, CN Tower!!


----------



## Jaborandi

Nice to see BSN & Casa finally making an appearance


----------



## Taller Better

I'm afraid that slice was not long for this world!! "Lunch Be Gone!" :lol:

I chose the vegetarian slice because it had just come from the oven, but should have gone for the pesto chicken slice, or the black mushroom slice... those are my faves! :cheers:


----------



## Homer J. Simpson

^Is the pizza there any good?

There is only a few places I know of that I actually like pizza from here and for the most part they tend to be kind of expensive (Terroni's :drool: ).

I should have eaten lunch today. :no:

All fooling around aside, nice pics.


----------



## stingu

Nice christmas gift TB ;-)


----------



## GridSky

Great update! It's funny, I've never lived in Toronto and yet I've been to most of the bars in those pictures. And several times at that! :lol:



> You know you have hit the gay village when you come upon the bronze statue of Alexander Wood (1772-1844), who was one of Toronto's earliest and most notorious gay citizens. He was a prominent local merchant and magistrate, and became embroiled in a gay scandal in 1810. He found himself having to hot foot it back to Scotland to ride out the scandal for a couple of years, but then came back to Toronto (then known as York). He owned much of the land that is now the gay village, and two streets are named after him:"Alexander" and "Wood" Streets. In the early 1800's, a gay man was referred to as a "Molly", so this patch of land was known as Molly Wood's Bush. He is now a local gay hero figure!


Interesting story. I wonder if Woody's was named after him as well!


----------



## Taller Better

That is a good question! Maybe it was. 
Thanks for the nice comments, guys, and I will take some more pictures over the Christmas break!


----------



## alitezar

Beautiful pix as always


----------



## Clay_Rock

Thanks for the new photos TB! Happy Holidays!


----------



## Alibaba

*Merry Christmas *Greg...

We wish you all the best, healthy and prosperous new year 2009


be good and enjoy your white chrissie up there


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks Guys! Had a wonderful Christmas, and hope you all did too! More pics closer to the end of December.....


----------



## Densetsu

Wow! So much of amazing Toronto photos. kay:


----------



## gappa

Happy New Christmas and a Merry Year 2009 to you and all your family and friends TB. 

We'll throw an extra 'shrimp' on the barbie for you down here during our 30 degree festive season!


----------



## KB

Taller said:


> and one last photo before I switch my camera off and get my frozen popsicle fingers back into some nice warm gloves!!


 

I would like to see that much snow but maybe just for a day or two. Btw, really nice and really 'hot off the press' pics.


----------



## Taller Better

LOL! Most of that snow is now gone, as we had a bizarrely mild spell. On Dec 27 the temp soared to 14.2c, which is very mild for us for Christmas time!
I took many new pictures and will post them soon!


----------



## Xusein

Great pics...Toronto looks pretty nice in snow. Too bad that it's gone now.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice pics Taller, Better and merry christmas btw :cheers:


----------



## Homer J. Simpson

10ROT said:


> Great pics...Toronto looks pretty nice in snow. Too bad that it's gone now.


What is too bad about the snow being gone?

I hate snow!


----------



## Taller Better

One thing we know for sure, there will be lots more snow before the winter is finished!


----------



## Taller Better

I'll put a few entries of some junky stuff just so I can get a new page for my Niagara-on-the-Lake Pics!  On the way home from Niagara-on-the-Lake there was a big traffic jam, so we scooted through Hamilton to get onto a different highway home. I snapped a few pictures out of the car window:

This run down old building could be fixed up nicely for a pub!


----------



## Taller Better

Some snow pictures from over a week ago:










carrying home the Christmas tree!


----------



## Taller Better

Some more winter pics from a week ago!


----------



## Taller Better

and some pictures I took of Toronto as we drove back into the city:


----------



## Taller Better

I had done a picture thread in this section this past summer on a visit to the very beautiful Niagara-on-the-Lake:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584874

I had a chance to visit it for a few days over the Christmas holidays. We drove down on
Boxing Day (which is the day after Christmas). Much of the snow had already melted by the time we got there, but there was some. Settlers came to this town starting around 1770, and it was an important battle site for the War of 1812. It is an extremely pretty town, and quite touristy due to the picturesque buildings. I'll start with some night pictures that I took:









































































The Royal George Theatre, home to the annual Shaw Festival, a celebration of works
by the great Irish playwright, George Bernard Shaw:


----------



## flar

Nobody likes cold rain, but I think cities look great when they're wet.


----------



## Filip

Taller said:


> Wow!! I had not heard that! That is too bad. It was the ne plus ultra of
> women's clothing stores.


I think it's foreshadowing the departure of another Hazel we know nearby.

Did you get any pics of Cole Haan? I heard they relocated to Chanel's temporary space in anticipation of their renos.


----------



## Taller Better

You know, I was going to, but the temporary location looked so lonely and sad that I just couldn't bring myself to photograph it. They had a cut out "Cole Haan" signage lettering for the window that was just stuck on the glass with adhesive strips. My god their old location was screaming out for renovation. The whole interior and especially that nasty wood on the exterior needs to be completely changed.

By the way, there have been some swirling controversies of late regarding overhead wiring. I am a fan of the way it looks, especially streetcar wires, but many people can't stand it. I stumbled upon one of my favourite all-time photos tonight that I took a few years back of Queen Street, that really says "Toronto" to me!


----------



## Atanga

Yikes!!


----------



## Taller Better

Hhehe! I know it looks shocking to some but I kind of like the random spider web look of it!


----------



## isaidso

Holy sh*t, Taller. Those poles do need some more mechanical on there though. A bulky transformer there, some generators, and perhaps, our sewage pipes would look good hung up there too. They look so bare. :|


----------



## stingu

Wow, name for this photo - Toronto has power!!


----------



## isaidso

stingu said:


> Wow, name for this photo - Toronto has power!!


It's almost fitting when you realize what an electricity junkie Canada is. We're #6 as a nation in electricity consumption ahead of far larger nations like India, Brazil, the UK, and France. We almost passed Germany last year.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_electricity_consumption


----------



## Homer J. Simpson

^LOL that has a lot to do with our climate.

Many homes in rural areas use electricity for heating whether it be the primary source or supplementary to something else.


----------



## isaidso

Homer J. Simpson said:


> ^LOL that has more to do with our climate than anything.
> 
> Many homes in rural areas use electricity for heating whether it be the primary source or supplementary to something else.


That's what Canadians like to think, but the truth is that we're simply energy hogs. If this was merely a climate issue, you'd see Finland and Sweden right up there with us. Ontario actually uses more electricity in the summer than the winter. People like to label the Americans as the energy hogs of the world, when it's actually us. 

An insatiable appetite by consumers, massive aluminum and oil sands industries, and cheap power, puts Canada way out front as the #1 energy consumer on the planet for any country over 5 million population. We're used to cheap electricity and many of us simply use it like it's free. I'm guilty of it. I live alone and have 8 things on right now. I'd better go turn some of them off. We use more than double the amount of energy per capita as the Brits. It's not even close: 8301 kg of oil equivalent vs. 3918 kg of oil equivalent! The Americans are at 7795 kgoe.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_energy_consumption_per_capita


----------



## Homer J. Simpson

^I think on the whole you have missed something here.

Iceland, Finland and Norway all exceed our energy usage on a per capita basis. In Norway's case it is over 130% and Iceland is about 150% what ours is. Sweden is not to far below us too.

Sweden also has this super neat practice of local heating plants that help decrease their winter costs.


----------



## isaidso

World Resource Institute data is usually very solid. Any way, I don't want to crash Taller's photo thread, so I'll leave it alone.


----------



## Homer J. Simpson

^Good call. I shall follow suit.


----------



## christos-greece

Taller said:


>


Too many cables :nuts:


----------



## Taller Better

LOL! I know it looks shocking, but I love that picture!


----------



## monkeyronin

isaidso said:


> Holy sh*t, Taller. Those poles do need some more mechanical on there though. A bulky transformer there, some generators, and perhaps, our sewage pipes would look good hung up there too. They look so bare. :|


The more the better in my opinion. 

I just love cluttered, messy, dirty cities. Context permitting of course, something like Bloor or University would look bad in that regards, but its perfect for the likes of Queen, and it just wouldn't be "Toronto" without them. That said, I know I'm certainly in the minority here and the overhead lines serve no tangible benefits, so I suppose they _should_ be removed.


----------



## Filip

monkeyronin said:


> The more the better in my opinion.
> 
> I just love cluttered, messy, dirty cities. Context permitting of course, something like Bloor or University would look bad in that regards, but its perfect for the likes of Queen, and it just wouldn't be "Toronto" without them. That said, I know I'm certainly in the minority here and the overhead lines serve no tangible benefits, so I suppose they _should_ be removed.


Do you know when most European cities buried their overhead wires? In fact, some poor Eastern European countries buried theirs over 40 years ago. I think it's embarrassing to Toronto and Canada.


----------



## algonquin

Where would we hang our shoes without wires??


----------



## Jaborandi

Taller said:


> You know, I was going to, but the temporary location looked so lonely and sad that I just couldn't bring myself to photograph it. They had a cut out "Cole Haan" signage lettering for the window that was just stuck on the glass with adhesive strips. My god their old location was screaming out for renovation. The whole interior and especially that nasty wood on the exterior needs to be completely changed.
> 
> By the way, there have been some swirling controversies of late regarding overhead wiring. I am a fan of the way it looks, especially streetcar wires, but many people can't stand it. I stumbled upon one of my favourite all-time photos tonight that I took a few years back of Queen Street, that really says "Toronto" to me!


Whenever I think of unsightly overhead wires, it is always at this location, Great photos btw!


----------



## christos-greece

Taller said:


> LOL! I know it looks shocking, but I love that picture!


In fact, i love it too


----------



## Taller Better

monkeyronin said:


> The more the better in my opinion.
> 
> I just love cluttered, messy, dirty cities. Context permitting of course, something like Bloor or University would look bad in that regards, but its perfect for the likes of Queen, and it just wouldn't be "Toronto" without them. That said, I know I'm certainly in the minority here and the overhead lines serve no tangible benefits, so I suppose they _should_ be removed.


I couldn't agree more... it is all in the context. Queen Street wouldn't be Queen Street without them. On streets like Yonge or Bloor it makes no sense. Many of these wires have been buried already.... the majority of the wires people see now are streetcar wires, and they aren't going anywhere. I've got lots more pictures to edit and post when I get home! I am in Montreal now but coming back very soon.:cheers:


----------



## Mahratta

That old picture of Queen st.'s a gem, TB. Moar!


----------



## isaidso

Filip said:


> Do you know when most European cities buried their overhead wires? In fact, some poor Eastern European countries buried theirs over 40 years ago. I think it's embarrassing to Toronto and Canada.


So, do I. It's as antiquated as not having introduced traffic lights yet.



monkeyronin said:


> I just love cluttered, messy, dirty cities. Context permitting of course, something like Bloor or University would look bad in that regards, but its perfect for the likes of Queen, and it just wouldn't be "Toronto" without them.


Do you realize you're associating comfort with familiarity? You're used to parts of the city looking like a dump, so it should remain looking like a dump. Perhaps, people in shanty towns like their houses made of from scraps found in the garbage dump too. What's wrong with that. It just wouldn't be a shanty town if they started building their houses with bricks.


----------



## Atanga

isaidso said:


> So, do I. It's as antiquated as not having introduced traffic lights yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you realize you're associating comfort with familiarity? You're used to parts of the city looking like a dump, so it should remain looking like a dump. Perhaps, people in shanty towns like their houses made of from scraps found in the garbage dump too. What's wrong with that. It just wouldn't be a shanty town if they started building their houses with bricks.



OUCH. That's harsh, but I can't help but agree...


----------



## Taller Better

Well, my favourite area of downtown is Kensington Market, and it is the dump to end all dumps. Queen St is a dump, and I love it too. I can deal with a few wires here and there and it doesn't bother me one iota...in fact I'd say when it comes to sanitizing, bleaching and scrubbing up, be careful what you wish for, or we will wind up with Disneyland. Modernise, sanitise and standardise. I'm just surprised the feelings run so deeply about the wires. In any case, in an effort to avoid this thread spinning off into an argy bargy about wires, I will try and get busy to organize some new photos to post!!


----------



## Atanga

Well my last comment on the matter is that I think it burns some people up because it's Canada resting on its laurels. Seems sometimes that once Canada was declared "best" a few decades ago, it kind of stopped trying and has slipped behind many other countries that are still investing heavily in infrastructure and cutting edge technology. Considering that we're still one of the wealthiest countries in the world, it just doesn't seem necessary that we struggle with crumbling and outdated infrastructure across the country. 

Anyway, bring on the photos!! I'm refreshing regularly waiting for the Montreal batch!


----------



## monkeyronin

isaidso said:


> Do you realize you're associating comfort with familiarity? You're used to parts of the city looking like a dump, so it should remain looking like a dump. Perhaps, people in shanty towns like their houses made of from scraps found in the garbage dump too. What's wrong with that. It just wouldn't be a shanty town if they started building their houses with bricks.


Perhaps I just like dumps, familiarity or not? 

Like I said earlier, I like my cities dirty, messy, and chaotic. I'll take a Hong Kong or Sao Paulo over a Paris or Geneva any day (no offense meant to people from those places, they're just not my personal preference).


----------



## Filip

monkeyronin said:


> Perhaps I just like dumps, familiarity or not?
> 
> Like I said earlier, I like my cities dirty, messy, and chaotic. I'll take a Hong Kong or Sao Paulo over a Paris or Geneva any day (no offense meant to people from those places, they're just not my personal preference).


No, in fact, like most Canadians, you embody a Canadian's biggest flaw: why fix it if it works? Canada has been on cruise control since the early 80s and it is not showing any signs of innovating itself, growing and being a leader once again. Even economically we've been passed by several countries in the last few years.

I'm from Belgrade, probably the most chaotic city in the Balkans. Big, brash, loud, party central.. But there's a certain discipline. No unsightly wires to hang above beautiful buildings, no transformers from the 1800s hanging above streets either. That was done away with in the late 50s! I don't see the point in being proud of a city looking like a dump; unless of course, you live in one.


----------



## Homer J. Simpson

Atanga said:


> Well my last comment on the matter is that I think it burns some people up because it's Canada resting on its laurels. Seems sometimes that once Canada was declared "best" a few decades ago, it kind of stopped trying and has slipped behind many other countries that are still investing heavily in infrastructure and cutting edge technology. Considering that we're still one of the wealthiest countries in the world, it just doesn't seem necessary that we struggle with crumbling and outdated infrastructure across the country.
> 
> Anyway, bring on the photos!! I'm refreshing regularly waiting for the Montreal batch!


I just said something like this a few weeks ago.

It is true that we seem determined to ignore the pressing needs of so many areas in this country.


----------



## Gerrad

I agree about Kensington Market. It's a total dump but I love it as well. There is a risk you could sanitize too much of the city and chip away at its personality.


----------



## isaidso

monkeyronin said:


> Perhaps I just like dumps, familiarity or not?


I suppose you do.



Atanga said:


> OUCH. That's harsh, but I can't help but agree...


I'm not one to sugar coat things. People sometimes don't like what I have to say, but tend to appreciate honesty. My women friends actually do want me tell them if they look fat in their dress. I'm the only person that will tell them the truth. They know I'll still love them.


----------



## Atanga

This topic just won't die! And maybe it shouldn't.
Perhaps we should create a photo thread dedicated to infrastructure, what works and what doesn't, that would be open to all to post images from their city.
A Melbourne person, for example, could post a small expose on the tram system and see how it stacks up against others in the world, etc. 
Anyone like the idea?


----------



## Taller Better

Excellent idea! I suggest to put it in Citytalk and Urban Issues:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=9

I've got lot's more pictures for this thread coming up very soon!


----------



## gappa

Love the rain photos! They remind me of Melbourne (except for the snow).

As for overhead wires I'm all for them. All though I can see how they don't work on some streets - on the old High streets of Melbourne they give the whole area a generous dose of chaotic as well as almost rustic charm.

Keep up the good work TB.


----------



## isaidso

Taller, I imagine a lot of people are glad you've resumed this photo thread. I'll wait patiently for some more photos. I always check.


----------



## isaidso

I've been twice and still have the Concourse and 1st floor to do. I did do a bee line for the Rubens the last visit when I realized I was running out of time and exhausted yet again.


----------



## oceanmdx

Taller said:


> Well, my favourite area of downtown is Kensington Market, and it is the dump to end all dumps. Queen St is a dump, and I love it too. I can deal with a few wires here and there and it doesn't bother me one iota...in fact I'd say when it comes to sanitizing, bleaching and scrubbing up, be careful what you wish for, or we will wind up with Disneyland. Modernise, sanitise and standardise. I'm just surprised the feelings run so deeply about the wires. In any case, in an effort to avoid this thread spinning off into an argy bargy about wires, I will try and get busy to organize some new photos to post!!


I really can't understand this love affair that Torontonians have with Kensington Market... because like you said, the place is a dump. If I had friends visiting from another city I would be ashamed to show them the place... it's about as bad as taking someone to an auto wrecker for the day to entertain them... Please explain the appeal of Kensington.

Now Vancouver's Granville Island is a different story... now that's cool.


----------



## Taller Better

I think it is difficult to explain that, Oceanmdx.... I don't know how well you know Kensington Market. It is not a pristine, well scrubbed market like Granville or St Lawrence Market, but is truer to its roots, and far, far more eclectic. I know it is not for everyone, and that is ok as I don't want to see it turned into Queen Street Part Deux. Kensington would never in a million years work in Vancouver.


----------



## Filip

Taller said:


> I think it is difficult to explain that, Oceanmdx.... I don't know how well you know Kensington Market. It is not a pristine, well scrubbed market like Granville or St Lawrence Market, but is truer to its roots, and far, far more eclectic. I know it is not for everyone, and that is ok as I don't want to see it turned into Queen Street Part Deux. Kensington would never in a million years work in Vancouver.


I agree with Oceandmx.. I do not understand, in a million years, the appeal of Kensington. Sure it's alive, but the disgusting smells, and appearance assures that I rarely visit, unless I'm pulled by a Kensington lover.


----------



## Taller Better

I'll get the thread back onto photos. I've put together a few that I took visiting the newly renovated Art Gallery of Ontario. The architect doing the complete overhaul was Frank Gehry, and I think he did a superb job. Unfortunately we are only allowed to take photos in the public spaces, and not inside any of the actual galleries.... so I did the best I could. The newly opened complex also boasts a $320,000,000 art collection donated by the Thompson family. This has proven to be a boost to the collection! 





































Let's go inside! 










I love how he turned the handicapped access ramps into a work of art! 



















the gift shop:



















we enter the Walker Court, and gaze at the rather marvellous Allan Slaight and Emmanuelle Gattuso grand
staircase:




























as we look up, we can see how superb the craftsmanship is, and the loving use of wood:



















on the second floor we look down through the arcade at the Walker Court:


----------



## Taller Better

Lot's of interesting sight lines and unique perspectives:



















from the top, we look out over the city:



















The cladding on the back of the building is a gorgeous blue titanium:



















the movement for a permanent Art Gallery in Toronto began in 1872, when the 
Ontario Society of Artists began pushing for a proper Art Museum. Their big break
came in 1909 when Harriet Smith left her family home of The Grange to be used as 
an Art Museum. The Grange is the oldest brick building left in Toronto, and was built in 1817 when Toronto was still the town of York. It is a charming Georgian house, built with hand-made red bricks (there was no brick foundry west of Montreal at that time). 
There is currently an archaeological dig going on at the Grange, so it is in a state of flux at the moment. I will admit I am not pleased with the current state of the house, as they have removed all the period furniture from the main floor into storage, and made a "Member's Lounge" instead. I gathered that there has been considerable opposition to this move, and that possibly changes would happen once the archaeological dig is over.
I for one wrote them an objection to the current use as a lounge and espresso bar on my comment card, and am very hopeful they will revert it back to its historically furnished main floor:














































a peak through a window to a room where the archaeological action is happening:



















the "Member's Lounge":










The Grange, as it appeared in the 1800's:










this is what the first Art Museum looked like, when built onto the back of The
Grange back in 1909:











I'll split this into another entry or two, so stay tuned for more piccies!


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures! Is the brick house hidden underneath more modern buildings, or can you see what the exterior looks like?


----------



## Taller Better

The top floor Galleria Italia is really spectacular... I know it has already been photographed a lot, but here are my attempts to capture its beauty! 





































Let's go back outside, and walk around to the back part of the building... we approach
it through Grange Park, and can see The Grange nestled up against the new AGO structure:



















It is a fine looking old Georgian house, as timeless and elegant today as it was in 1817:










Some of the neighbours of the Art Gallery of Ontario:

the tower of the long ago burned St George the Martyr Anglican Church (1845):



















despite its questionable paint job, this is a handsome old Italianate villa... it is easy
to date, not only due to the style of building, but also from the pocked stonework done
on the keystones above the windows. It must have been built in the 1850's:










a handsome, but rather run down strip of Victorians directly facing the front of the new
AGO. They are somewhat underused at present, but my guess is they will be smartened up considerably over the next decade:


----------



## Taller Better

xzmattzx said:


> Great pictures! Is the brick house hidden underneath more modern buildings, or can you see what the exterior looks like?


Hey there! Sorry I was posting when you wrote, but I have shown some photos taken from the rear. 

This is completely random, but one more entry with some shots I snapped downtown of things that caught my attention. Here is the Princess Margaret Hospital on University Avenue:




























here is our only other remaining brick house from the old Town of York... this handsome Georgian building, Campbell House, was built in 1822:



















on a cold winter day I am much cheered up by a Mexican restaurant!!










this is a handsome 1880 building which originally housed one of Toronto's 
poshest shops: "The Golden Lion", where society could buy their clothing
and housewears. In a City of Toronto Heritage survey of 1938, the style of the 
building is referred to as "Vernacular Italianate", and I suppose that describes it
as well as anything. It is now a rather cosy little pub:



















Well folks, that is it for today! Hoping you enjoyed my little tour and thanks for coming along!! :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures. It's interesting seeing the two oldest brick buildings in Toronto.


----------



## Gerrad

The appeal of Kensington Market is say the same as the appeal for the East Village in New York (slicing away maybe a decade and a half). It's not as gentrified as Queen West (even west Queen West) and it resists gentrification (and mostly because it's still home to successive waves of new immigrants and that tends to keep the place "real"). It's real bohemia versus say the safe American Apparel version of it (where there don't exist bad odors or roaches etc.). It's changed since the 80s to be sure but not enough to erode what it is and once was.

It's one of the primary places I would take tourists to Toronto when I lived there.

Nice photos btw.


----------



## Looking/Up

Oh Kensington Market! I'm not sure what it's appeal is, but I love going. Part of it has to be the sponteneity. You never know what you are going to see, find, or... smell :colgate:


----------



## Taller Better

That is very true, Gerrad. It is difficult to explain the allure of places like Kensington (which have become extremely rare nowadays in North America), and it boils down to either a person likes and feels comfortable there, or they don't. I do, and so do a significant portion of the people I know who live downtown. Those who do not feel comfortable in Kensington Market have many, many other options to shop. A market like Kensington is not for everyone, and not for every city. And that is just fine with me, as I have no desire for it to be gentrified to make everyone feel comfortable. In some ways it reminds me of being off the beaten track in towns in Brazil, or Mexico. It is shabby and rundown, but I prefer it to shopping at American Apparel and Starbucks any day of the week.


----------



## Kensingtonian

how can people not like kensington market? it's such a unique and vibrant neighbourhood. there's such a great variety of people and places all in one small neighbourhood. every store has a different smell depending on what it's selling: cheese, spices, fish (probably the bad smell everyone's talking about). it's so eclectic and full of life.

i guess it's the people who like the more mainstream areas who don't like kensington. personally, i'm not into the brand new condo areas with monotonous glass and steel buildings. they're boring and sterile, lacking character and originality. 

kensington market is unlike anywhere else i've been and that's why i love it. maybe the fact that it puts certain people off is why it resists gentrification so well. i hope it continues to do this.


----------



## Jaborandi

Filip said:


> I agree with Oceandmx.. I do not understand, in a million years, the appeal of Kensington. Sure it's alive, but the disgusting smells, and appearance assures that I rarely visit, unless I'm pulled by a Kensington lover.


To each his own I guess. Kensington is always at the top of my list of places to show to tourists who tend to be connected to the arts. Yorkville, the mecca of vacuous consumerism and pretension on the other hand, is near the bottom along with suburban shopping malls.


----------



## Homer J. Simpson

I honestly don't know how people could not like it.

If you are going to like it for any reason, like it because it is different. 



Gerrad said:


> The appeal of Kensington Market is say the same as the appeal for the East Village in New York (slicing away maybe a decade and a half). It's not as gentrified as Queen West (even west Queen West) and it resists gentrification (and mostly because it's still home to successive waves of new immigrants and that tends to keep the place "real"). It's real bohemia versus say the safe American Apparel version of it (where there don't exist bad odors or roaches etc.). It's changed since the 80s to be sure but not enough to erode what it is and once was.
> 
> It's one of the primary places I would take tourists to Toronto when I lived there.
> 
> Nice photos btw.


It is where I take people (mostly friends of my fiancee) who make a common and ill informed comment defaming Toronto in some silly way when they come to visit. This little trick works well when people say "Toronto is average" or "Toronto has no personality".


----------



## Filip

Well said: to each his own.

I have a few friends who are in love with Kensington, but the majority of mine - we chill in Yorkville.


----------



## Homer J. Simpson

^There is nothing wrong with that.

Although in more recent years I have reduced how much time I spend there as just standing in the street makes me feel like I'm maxing out my CC.


----------



## Jaborandi

Great tour of the AGO and surrounds TB. I especially love the various shots of the Walker Court. Thanks!


----------



## Sid_toronto

great pictures as always.


----------



## Gerrad

Kensington Market is basically the place that clothed me for a good stretch of the 80s. It was a good place to go if you wanted to look like a refugee from the set of After Hours or Something Wild.


----------



## isaidso

oceanmdx said:


> I really can't understand this love affair that Torontonians have with Kensington Market... because like you said, the place is a dump.


I'm very glad Kensington Market is there, but have to admit that I'm never too keen to point tourists in that direction. I do make exceptions here and there. London's Camden Town is a similar place, but manages to feel less 3rd world. It's almost blasphemous to say in Toronto, but I was horrified the first time I saw Kensington Market; same goes for Chinatown. I love both of them for their uniqueness, but they're basically shantytowns. 

It's not the nature of the place that's the turn off, it's the built form it occupies. People shouldn't confuse the criticism for a criticism of what these areas represent. For me, it's the modesty and squalor of the buildings, not the nature of the retailing.


----------



## Kensingtonian

^^ i guess you've never seen a real shantytown.

last year i visited a friend in london who lived right near camden town. it's an interesting place, but it seemed 100% gentrified and somewhat geared to the tourists. it seemed more like toronto's disillery district than kensington market. (although obviously camden has it's artistic, bohemian history and the distillery district was an abandoned industrial area)

kensington is still a real market where people buy their groceries and inexpensive clothes. it's an area where you find any income level, culture, style of dress - moreso than most of the rest of toronto, which says a lot.

it's probably the squalor that keeps gentrification out of such an amazing area. i hope it stays this way. toronto already has a yorkville, a king street, a yonge & eglinton - all nice and clean.


----------



## isaidso

Kensingtonian said:


> ^^ i guess you've never seen a real shantytown.


I haven't, but also don't see it as something to aspire to. I like the atmosphere of Kensington, but it's an utter dump. I never understood why areas of Toronto looked so unsightly and dreadful. I suppose it's because a sizable proportion of the population likes the look of squalor. I'm quite astonished at this revelation, to tell you the truth.


----------



## Filip

Well said isaidso.


----------



## Taller Better

Ok, I guess we've flogged poor old Kensington to death! In other words, I am_ *VERY* _hopeful we can get back to my photothread and leave Kensington behind. Perhaps we will simply have to allow others to have their opinions and leave it at that. As my mother would have said "There is no accounting for tastes" 

First stop, R.C. Harris Water Filtration Plant. This Art Deco gem, built in 1932 is, architecturally speaking, one of Toronto's most important utility installations. It is definitely off the beaten tourist track, but has been used in the filming of many movies. It was closed off to the public for a couple of years due to a complete restoration, and was looking as fresh as the day it was built after it was unveiled this past summer. By the way, it is still fully functional, and provides 45% of the water for Toronto and the Region of York. The intake pipes go out 2.6 km to the bottom of this very deep lake, giving our city remarkably clean, fresh water. Often on a cool summer evening I will come and lie on these slopes and just enjoy the view of the dusk settling over the lake.... Sit back, relax and enjoy the tour! :cheers:





































From the bottom of the hill, the plant looks somewhat castle-like..





































the Art Deco detailing is delightful, and frequently astonishes the visitor:




























The stylised water fountains (which no longer flow with water), were, of course, to symbolise the purpose of the structure:



















On the lakeshore, if we look to the east, we can see the Scarborough Bluffs in the distance:



















I'll make one more little entry, with some photos of The Beach around this area.


----------



## Taller Better

Let's walk along the beach a bit.. it is such a hot day that I had to make an emergency pit stop to a convenience store to buy an ice cream cone in an attempt to cool down!!










walnuts the size of plump limes:



















This area is called Balmy Beach, and many lucky homeowners have beach side properties..









































































Your intrepid reporter has worked up a powerful hunger and thirst, so stops at a beach
cafe:










Time to walk back up the hill to Queen Street, and the area known as "The Beach":










a strange tree/plant combination:










very typical homes in The Beach. Most have long balconies on the second floor, 
as you would typically find in a small beach town:



















we reach Queen Street!!



















a typical old Beach's apartment building:









































































by now I am riding the streetcar back to the downtown:



















and I get off at Yonge Street!! 










Thanks to everyone for sharing that bit of summer with me on this frosty cold
Canadian winter day! :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures. That view from the hill in the first picture is wonderful. I'd sit there and waste away an afternoon or evening as well if I lived there.

Even though The Beach is in Toronto and isn't too far from the central neighborhoods, it seems quiet enough that it reminds me of the little beach communities along Lake Erie that I am familiar with, like Crystal Beach and Ridgeway.

If I get up to Toronto this Summer, I think that The Beach is at or near the top of my list of neighborhoods to see.


----------



## Jaborandi

Perhaps I saw too many James Bond films in the 60's, but the Harris Filtration Plant always reminded me of one of those anonymous places in Switzerland masquerading as a respectable and industrious building but in fact is hiding the unspeakable things they do to unsuspecting school girls. That fact aside, I love the filtration plant and it is so lovely to see some warm season pix when we really need them. I'm not sure if they still have weekly tours or if it is still open for Doors Open but the interior is a real treat.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ LOL! I can just imagine Dr Evil and Mini Me safely ensconced in this castle scheming up ways to ransom money! 
You are not far off the mark, Jaborandi! It played as "The Centre", a nefarious think tank in the television series _"The Pretender"_, amongst dozens of other film and tv shows! :lol:


----------



## Jaborandi

Well, I have these unwanted images in my head of young school girls being forced to sing The Hills Are Alive With The Sound Of Music while wearing dirndls in unfortunate shades of blue. I won't even go into the sounds of lament made by cold lake water corralled into holding tanks!


----------



## Taller Better

Or being strapped into a chair and being forced to listen to the theme from Titanic on and on and on and on and on.. forever (if not longer)!!! :lol:


----------



## Jaborandi

Nevertheless, your evocative pix of the Beaches in summer is a timely reminder of why we willingly put up with this soul numbing winter nonsense of which I have had enough!!! You remind us of how heavenly the warmer seasons are in Toronto. You give us the hope to hang in and the opportunity to employ metaphysical thought to justify freezing cold, dirty messy snow and salt stains on any item of apparel which comes in contact with the reality of winter just so that we can bask in the heat and lazy days of summer - and complain about the humidity.


----------



## allurban

Jaborandi said:


> Nevertheless, your evocative pix of the Beaches in summer is a timely reminder of why we willingly put up with this soul numbing winter nonsense of which I have had enough!!! You remind us of how heavenly the warmer seasons are in Toronto. You give us the hope to hang in and the opportunity to employ metaphysical thought to justify freezing cold, dirty messy snow and salt stains on any item of apparel which comes in contact with the reality of winter just so that we can bask in the heat and lazy days of summer - and complain about the humidity.


nicely put 

That first photo really made me feel for home. Funny thing is, Ive always been a west side guy and Ive never spent much time east of Yonge st...unless it was with my parents driving along the DVP or Lakeshore or Queen.

To get out of the car and walk - what a difference it makes! The east side of Toronto is an amazing world and Ive missed out on it for nearly 20 years of my life

Funny how that happens...but thanks, Taller, for the photos...really wonderful!

Cheers, m


----------



## allurban

Taller said:


> The stylised water fountains (which no longer flow with water), were, of course, to symbolise the purpose of the structure


It is like a monument to water and a protective fort at the same time.

But it is sad that the water doesnt flow in the fountains. We should pay to maintain beautiful things.

Cheers, m


----------



## Homer J. Simpson

TB if I were you I would be going to get my cholesterol checked.


----------



## Taller Better

LOL! Yes, that fish sandwich and onion rings lunch was really scraping the bottom of the barrel! But when I get hungry sometimes I over-ride my common sense. While in Montreal last weekend I was photographing Chinatown around lunch time, and was starving. I made the mistake of sticking my nose into one of those All-You-Can-Eat lunch buffets. My common sense told me they are crap and run a mile from it, but the Ever-Optimist inside me thought perhaps this time it might be different. It wasn't. It was ghastly and practically inedible! :lol:

@Allurban, I too was surprised that the water no longer runs, especially seeing as the place has just undergone a two year complete restoration. Very odd, and the fountains look sad without water.


----------



## christos-greece

Beautiful pics - very green ^^


----------



## Gerrad

The Harris Filtration Plant among other things was the site of the mental hospital in In the Mouth of Madness.


----------



## isaidso

Standing in front of the Harris Filtration Plant on a hot summer day and blue skies, you don't feel like you're in a northern country at all. When I went the first time, it felt like northern California. 

A little tid bit about Balmy Beach Club. Like the Argonaut Rowing Club, they also formed a football team that preceeded the Canadian Football League. They've appeared in 4 Grey Cups, winning in both 1927 and 1930. They folded in 1957.


----------



## Mahratta

Reminds me of warmer, less blustery times. TB - are you affected by the blackouts in TO?


----------



## Taller Better

No! I just heard about it this evening. I think it is St Clair/West end. Crappy to have no power in this cold weather.


----------



## Mahratta

Taller said:


> No! I just heard about it this evening. I think it is St Clair/West end. Crappy to have no power in this cold weather.


Ah. Apparently a lot of the residents have gathered in the malls to stay out of the cold. The manager's welcomed them in and pledged to keep the mall open for extra hours if the power doesn't come back before official closing time. That's the Torontonian spirit


----------



## monkeyronin

Taller said:


> Your intrepid reporter has worked up a powerful hunger and thirst, so stops at a beach
> cafe:
> 
> http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j251/dawnd_01/WINTER 2008/IMGP2432i.jpg


"I like it here"...a suitable book, certainly. 




Taller said:


> No! I just heard about it this evening. I think it is St Clair/West end. Crappy to have no power in this cold weather.


Yeah, apparently everything from Jane to Spadina, and Queen to St. Clair...27 sqkms, with at least 200,000 people. 

http://a123.g.akamai.net/f/123/1246...d+last+hours/1182250/1184322.bin?size=620x400 

Photo from Global via UT.


----------



## Taller Better

It lasted a whole day, too, in places... was a problem with faulty water sprinklers that flooded a transformer building waist deep. Yoikes!! I'm glad I was warm and dry!


----------



## Taller Better

We have had a non-stop light, fluffy snowfall for about the past 24 hours, and everything looks like a Winter Wonderland! I took my camera with me on my dog-walk around my neighbourhood!
































































the fanciest convenience store in my neighbourhood! :lol:










handsome old apartment buildings that sadly have lost their cornices somewhere along
the line in the past 100 years:










For anyone who remembers the old 1960's Hitchcock film Psycho will probably imagine they see Norman Bate's mother peering out of the attic window!! 










a nice warm pub to sit and while away a snowy afternoon!


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures. Toronto looks great in snow. I wish we would get snow down here at least once this Winter.


----------



## Brisbaner21

Looks like a lot of snow. Great stuff!


----------



## flar

Too much snow, and it won't go away because it's been too cold!


----------



## flar

I've always wondered why most (not all) Toronto rowhouses don't have any kind of divider between the units. 










In Hamilton, most (not all) rowhouses have some kind of brick ridge along the roof between houses.









I really noticed this when I visited Cabbagetown where there are a variety of styles (not just the Second Empire type like the Toronto pic above) and dividers were rare. Just one long roof in most cases.


----------



## Taller Better

I am not sure about that, and hadn't noticed any with that brick ridge before. The type of terraced housing shown in the first picture was very common in the UK in Victorian times. In fact, many of them had a shared attic space, believe it or not. There is a brick firewall between the units, which I believe is what raises above the roof in the Hamilton examples, and appears as a ridge. I suppose it was the builder's way of giving a clear property division.


----------



## christos-greece

Nice updates


----------



## ladyscraper

I might take a walk down to your neighborhood soon after seeing these pictures. I live around dupont and spadina so maybe that isn't too nice of a walk until summer :lol:
Subway then. Either way nice pics that really show off your hood.


----------



## Taller Better

Thank you! Cabbagetown looks the best in winter... so romantic with all the brick houses and cottages. I'll take some pics of it very soon. 

Flar, further to that little ridge on the roof that separates houses. Today while walking the dogs I looked up at some various rowhouses and I saw some. Especially on rows of houses that looked like they were not built all at the same time. But mostly they don't exist here.


----------



## flar

^^Yeah, I've definitely seen a few with the ridges in Toronto, and also some without in Hamilton. I think I've mentioned this before, but despite being only 60km apart, these two cities have quite different Victorian architecture. If I had to characterize the Victorian architecture in the two cities, I'd say Toronto is more British and Hamilton is more American. That may account for the difference.


----------



## Taller Better

It is a bit bizarre, seeing as the two cities are so close. One wonders why there are differences in the architecture. I can guess that maybe Hamilton had more Scottish settlers, thus the increased use of stone for buildings. The English were pretty used to building mostly with brick (London was almost entirely brick after the Great Fire in 1666).
As for the style difference, I don't know what would account for that.


----------



## Kensingtonian

snow is so pretty, especially right after it falls. everything seems so quiet when it's covered in snow. i wish we could have warm snow. or even if it never got colder than -5 in the winter, that would be good


----------



## gappa

I wish it'd snow here in Melbourne on occasion (well it has about twice in the last 50 years). So beautiful.


----------



## Homer J. Simpson

^Here I have a solution for you, we can switch places.

If I never see snow again, it will be too soon.


----------



## alitezar

Lovely pix TB. Thanks


----------



## mubarak

nice and lovely pic


----------



## CANAUS

Went to the panorama bar 2 nights ago with a few friends and we were all deeply impressed at the view of downtown. Seriously, I've never eaten anywhere with such an awesome view. The lit up CN tower, the sea of highrises in both directions (North and South); truly awe-inspiring. I wish it had been Summer so that we could've gone outside.


----------



## Taller Better

I always dress warmly so that I can sneak outdoors and take pictures!!


----------



## christos-greece

Weather in Toronto these days must be really cold... :runaway:


----------



## Looking/Up

A high of -12 degrees C today


----------



## stingu

Yeah, a new photos!!! - TB - you've made my day ;-)


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks Stingu! And you've made my day by leaving a message! A few more pics I took today of our annual St Patrick's Day Parade. The history of the Irish in Toronto is long and storied.. and has played a major role in the development of our city. Some claim that before 1793 Toronto was called Dublin, but I am not sure if that is true. However, Irish eyes were smiling today as the weather cooperated.. a lovely early Spring day of 10c and sunny. 










and of course, it wouldn't be a Toronto St Patrick's Day without Pipe Bands:



















a vintage Toronto police car:










20 of Ireland's 32 counties were represented in our parade today (26 counties are in the Republic of Ireland, and 6 in Northern Ireland). The first that came along was were some of my ancestors hailed from:



















Lovely Clydesdales:





































these two danced a gay jig:










These were the only Irish Wolfhounds I saw in the parade..... but I saw dozens of 
Boozehounds 










marching bands galore:










the land of the little fairies:



















I'll split this up into a few entries.


----------



## Taller Better

St Patrick himself put in an appearance... he must be like Santa Claus to hit so many parades all over the world! 










You can always count on the Shriners to be good sports and show up for parades:










Believe it or not they were dancing to the Village People's YMCA :hilarious
I loved the tummy rest:










now this is truly Canadian... a Philippino marching band celebrating St Patrick's Day! 




























and naturally you need a Beauty Queen or two for any parade!!










The good folk of Cork appear pretty excited by Obama's visit there, and he showed up a
couple of times in the parade today:










naturally they insist he spells his name O'Bama! 










the Toronto Transit Commission was there for the celebration as well:












Montreal lays claim to the oldest continuous St Patrick's Day Parade in North America
(a claim sometimes disputed by some American cities); the story is that they has been a St Patrick's Day parade every year in Montreal since 1824, which is pretty impressive. The Toronto parade is not anywhere near as old, but the two parades are very similar. The parades of Chicago and New York are also sort of similar, but I think bigger and a bit more pomp than ours. Anyhow, I return now to today's parade here in Toronto:



















Toronto's Rose of Tralee:



















some doggies pretending to be Irish:


----------



## Taller Better

another O'Bama, this one with a winning smile and some rather unconvincing body guards!










One of my favourite local breweries, Steamwhistle:



















I believe these were the wives of another Shriner's group, whose theme is,
oddly enough, "Hillbilly":










all in good fun, of course:




























the Pride of Dublin:



















some flower girls selling their primroses:










more pipe bands:










The biggest contingent was, as is for most North American St Patrick's Day Parades, the Firefighters:










a slightly dishevelled looking Leprechaun:










a spiffy old Fire Truck:










the local chapter of DeLorean car owners (they were manufactured in Northern Ireland in 1976):



















would be a pain if the door hydraulics system went on the blink:










Lots of Irish bands today:



















a more respectable and trustworthy looking Leprechaun, with a proper
Shillelagh:










dancing girls



















No St Patrick's Day Parade would be complete without a Chinese brass band. After
all, everyone has a bit of Irish in them around March 17 




























and a traditional Irish Dragon:




























an approximation of the Popemobile:










and the parade ain't over before the City of Toronto cleanup crew arrives!!










thanks for joining me on this fine Spring Day!!* Éirinn go Brách!!*


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures. We had our parade here, but I missed it since at the end of our parade is St. Patrick's Church, where everyone drinks the day away with money going to that church. It got sloppy later on, but it was still a great time. Our parade is nothing like your though.


----------



## stingu

Nice parade ;-)
Btw you reminded me about St Patrick's Day - it's tommorow, almost forgot and miss my chance once a year to get green and drink green beer


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful photos Taller, Better :cheers: St. Patrick parade is very nice too


----------



## Taller Better

Some random pics I took while cycling, and nosing about downtown yesterday, on a glorious sunny St Patrick's Day. This is a new office tower being built:




























Still the tallest office tower in Canada, built in 1978 and clad entirely in white
Italian marble. 



















My favourite high rise in Toronto, Mie's van der Rohe's Toronto Dominion Tower, built
in 1967:










part of a complex of five buildings on a large plaza:










a closeup of the amazing detailing on the building. Mies used steel I-beams up the corners of the tower to emphasize that this is a steel building:




























And our beautiful Beaux-Arts Union Station, built during the difficult period of
1914-1921:










another of my favourite towers in Toronto, the Royal Bank Tower:


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice shots Taller, Better  Toronto downtown looks great


----------



## salvius

Superb as is customary for you now.


----------



## Kensingtonian

nice pictures!! i love how you can see right through the RBC tower in the first one.


----------



## Elkhanan1

Beautiful, big city pics, TB. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Taller Better

Taller said:


> Montreal lays claim to the oldest continuous St Patrick's Day Parade in North America (a claim sometimes disputed by some American cities); the story is that they has been a St Patrick's Day parade every year in Montreal since 1824, which is pretty impressive._ The Toronto parade is not anywhere near as old,* but the two parades are very similar*. _


_

I stand completely, utterly corrected. I saw my first Montreal St Patricks day in what has to be a good 16/17 years ago when it was a relatively low key affair. Today I was completely, utterly blown away by Montreal's wearing of the green..... I'm afraid the show put our Toronto parade to shame, with a stunning collection of floats and bands, and a crowd that must have been well over 200,000 people, all having a good old Irish celebration! WOW... hats off to Montreal's St Paddy's Day celebration, and I have serious doubts now if it can be matched by any other North American city. My mind has been completely boggled, if there is such a word! Natch I just happened to have my camera and I think I got some pretty primo shots. Will post them when I get home! _


----------



## Taller Better

^^ I posted those St Patrick's Day Parade pictures (and others) in my Montreal blog, if anyone is interested! link:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...=786486&page=3

Some random pictures I took yesterday here in Toronto. I started out on Bloor Street, where many of the shops are in the process of, or have just finished renovations:



















finally the new Canadian flagship of Cartier has been unveiled! I think the second
floor has not been finished yet:



















across the street there is an extremely interesting conversion going on involving an 
older office building that is having very luxe condominiums built on top:




























and some photos of the new War Memorial at Queen's Park (the seat of our Provincial
Legislature):





































and just a random downtown shot on my way to work:


----------



## stingu

^^ i wish my way to work looks like that ;-)

Another great pics


----------



## Atanga

Going through your thread again for the 2nd time! I'm thinking seriously about moving back to Toronto and it's great to have your thread to click through while I mull it over. Thanks for all the work you put into it!


----------



## spyguy

Nice photos. Is the ground floor of that converted office building [relatively] new?

Side remark: Am I the only one who doesn't get the appeal of lululemon? Yes it's expensive, but I don't see it fitting in with Hermes, Gucci, Prada, etc.


----------



## isaidso

Great photos. I've been meaning to go view that war memorial since they built it. I had no idea it was so detailed. I've also noticed you're getting a little more adventurous ascending the floors of our office buildings, etc. Make sure you don't take any risks for us SSC people! :|



spyguy said:


> Side remark: Am I the only one who doesn't get the appeal of lululemon? Yes it's expensive, but I don't see it fitting in with Hermes, Gucci, Prada, etc.


I wouldn't consider Lululemon a luxury brand like Prada, but only because they're selling athletic wear. There's only so much you'll pay for that type of thing, and Lululemon has filled the high end niche. $98 for stretchy yoga pants? The price points are far lower due to what they're selling, but they cater to the same demographic that shops at the established luxury brands. What about Lacoste? I see both of these brands as high end, but you're not going to find anything over $1000 in either.


----------



## christos-greece

Area around Memorial and Queen's Park is very nice  actually if i remember from the other thread about Toronto, those 2 areas are very near each other, right?


----------



## Looking/Up

^^ The memorial that T/B depicts in his photos is actually IN Queen's Park. 

As for Lululemon, yeah, it definitely isn't what I would consider a luxury brand, but that part of Bloor St. while hosting Prada, Cartier and Chanel, also hosts places like Winners, H&M, and the Gap.


----------



## Elkhanan1

Great pics once again, T/B, but you got to start eating healthier. Cheers.


----------



## alitezar

Lovely pix as always TB. Thank you


----------



## Mahratta

Fabulous shots, TB, as always! 

PS: sorry for copying your signature layout! You know what they say, imitation is the best form of flattery


----------



## Taller Better

^^ LOL! Wasn't really my layout to steal! vid took pity on my messy sprawl of a signature and tidied it up for me! :lol:


----------



## Taller Better

Some random downtown shots from a week ago today:























































King Street, which is the heart of the financial district:










the old Art Deco Commerce Court, and the newer I.M. Pei head office of CIBC bank:










Mies van der Rohe's Toronto Dominion Centre:


















King St and Bay Street:


----------



## Taller Better

looking north on Bay Street:










the location of the old Stock Exchange:










Front Street:



















Head office of the Royal Bank of Canada:










Union Station:













































































































the new Trump Tower going up:










The brand new Bay/Adelaide office tower:


----------



## Taller Better

and a few final downtown pics:

this old office façade was saved and now reconstructed onto the new office tower:





































a lovely little park tucked away in an odd corner:























































I'll be posting more pictures today, so stay tuned... some snaps from Saturday's big
Marijuana March, and today I take pictures of Cherry Blossoms!!


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures of the Financial District and the surrounding areas.


----------



## Atanga

Thanks for another great tour! I'm getting "home"sick!


----------



## christos-greece

Taller said:


> I stopped in at the Distillery District for a little snack. This was the site of the old Gooderham's Distillery (1832) that produced Canadian Club, amongst other whiskeys for a century and a half. There are a couple of condos going in around the site, which will give a fantastic boost to the neighbourhood and have more people living and working in the area:


This building in Distillery District, looks very nice; not only the tower kay:


----------



## stingu

great street view pics TB :cheers1:


----------



## Taller Better

*FOR THOSE JOINING US HERE, THERE ARE LOTS OF NEW PICTURES ON THE PREVIOUS PAGE, TOO!! 
*

Thanks guys!! On Saturday I snapped a few piccies at the Toronto Freedom Festival,
which is a big parade and celebration at Queen's Park in support of marijuana. Not my cup of tea personally, and I'll stick to my occasional beer... but it was fun watching everyone having a good day out! This year's was the biggest parade ever, with 30,000 people turning out.



























































































Hey!!! Apparently there's a pot of pot at the end of the rainbow!!





































some people appeared high:



















nurses were on standby:










Peace!! 




























an Eye's Left salute from the parade:










you ain't kidding:


----------



## Taller Better

Today I can add some Spring pictures!














































Yesterday I made my annual trek to High Park to photograph the cherry blossoms
(Sakura). In 1959 the government of Japan donated 2000 'Somei-yoshino' cherry trees to the City of Toronto as a sign of friendship. I had a lovely day out, and had hoped for bluer skies, but one must take what one is given in the weather department. Lot's of very pretty girls out, I noticed. I do hope you enjoy the pictures!


----------



## Taller Better

a magnolia tree in full bloom:




























the Azaleas are in bloom!


----------



## Taller Better

love is in the air today!




























Nature is beautiful, is it not?










A robin pulling a fat worm out of the ground and gulping it down:









Look at the funny look he gave me! O Rly??




























Spring is an explosion of colour:


----------



## Taller Better

a walk along Grenadier Pond, the birthplace of Toronto as we know it today:



















a Loon, which is the bird that is on the back of our one dollar coins:










and a branch of a tree that looked remarkably like a loon:










a family of ducks:










and the Queens of the pond:










One swam very close to me and meticulously cleaned her entire body by rubbing her feathers vigorously with her beak. It was fascinating to watch!



















Well, it was a lovely day in the park, so I had one final look before leaving:




























and then I stopped at a nearby Russian deli for my lunch!!!










thanks for joining me on this little photographic outing!


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC

^^

Awesome pics my friend! Makes me very proud to be a Torontonian. There is something about Toronto in the spring when the weather warms up that makes it very appealing....

Great work!


----------



## christos-greece

Many thanks for the photos here and in the previous page; very nice work Taller, Better kay:


----------



## stingu

this is sooo fairytale ;-)


----------



## Taller Better

Thank you! And I had some delicious placki ziemniaczane for my lunch!! 










more Spring pics from walking the dogs today:














































does anyone know what this tree is called?










and the most fragrant of all, the Linden tree.... strangely enough known as Lime Trees
in Britain because of a corruption of the Latin name. 










Old and New.... an old library gets a smart new extension!


----------



## xiote

That classical theatre is amazing.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys!!! :grouphug: I do hope you come and visit some day, Dean!  Today's offering is pretty modest... some snapshots close to where I live, and a few from the intersection of Broadview and the Danforth, where I found myself last Monday.

one of my favourite flowers.. old fashioned deep purple Irises. We used to call them
"Flags" when I was young, but they have a heavenly aroma that is not matched by the more exotically coloured hybrids that abound today:










a view from Broadview, of downtown:










the area is a very interesting one to live in.. something for everyone:


















































































Lot's of "Dollar Stores" :lol:


----------



## Taller Better

Next a few shots around Bloor Street (Yorkville). Finally the old Cole Hahn store has been renovated, and looks quite smart:










some mysterious work has been going on, on the front of this store for ages
and I can't figure out what they are doing:










The rather delightful Gardiner Museum of Ceramics:



















and a couple of shots from the University of Toronto campus:























































Thanks for joining me today! :cheers2:


----------



## Johnny Blade

Nice shots of the Canon Theatre I've never been in there before so I'll have to see it for myself soon.


----------



## Taller Better

I hadn't, either.. so it was pretty exciting for me to get in! I wish they had allowed me to take photos in the auditorium, however..


----------



## christos-greece

Hmm... very nice photos ^^ -last updates- Taller, Better  really great


----------



## xzmattzx

That plaque in Latin is interesting. I can read some of it, due to my Latin classes back in high school, but it's been almost 10 years since then so I'm going to have to translate most of it. I do recognize the part about the Pope and everything.


----------



## Taller Better

I can help you cheat a bit, if you like.  Here is the English/French side!


----------



## christos-greece

Taller said:


> I can help you cheat a bit, if you like.  Here is the English/French side!


Really interesting (the historic text)


----------



## gappa

I had quite a few icy cold beverages and listened to some fairly good folk music here.










Ahhh the memories!

Love your work TB. How's life in Tdot? Harper still getting you down?


----------



## capricorn2000

you never stop to amaze me T B. your photos are incredibly beautiful. thanks for sharing.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The restaurant above looking very nice


----------



## cmj2k2

That green porsche on the last page.... my fucking god beautiful


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys!! As for the Porche, I don't know the slightest thing about cars and most of them look the same to me.... but I have to agree that one is pretty sexy!! 

Today some pics from this year's edition of the annual "Luminato", Toronto's Festival of Arts and Creativity, that just wound up ten days of fun and frolic! 





































When wandering over to the BCE building, I spotted this old manhole cover
from the 1880's that I saw long ago, and forgot where it was! :lol:



















ok. We arrive at BCE Place:























































and a couple of random shots out at street level:


----------



## Taller Better

One of the most popular events of Luminato is the "Light on your Feet" series, every night at the new Yonge/Dundas Square. I went to Disco Night, and found that despite the chilly 15c temperatures, a good crowd of wannabe John Travoltas were tripping the light fantastic!! A Funkadelic time was had by all!! 
































































This was a classic "Napoleon Dynamite" moment!! 


















































































this girl REALLY got into the spirit of things. The look on everyone's face pretty
much summed things up! 



















Conga lines formed.......










and everyone left happy!!!










thanks for joining me, and more photos to come either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice Luminato photos Taller, Better with those amazing huge red balls :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures. BCE Place is interesting, with that stone building inside, the Hockey Hall of Fame down below, and so on.

That big red ball in the first few pictures seems like a waste to me. I am not a fan of modern art, so maybe it's just me, but what's the big deal with a red tarpaulin ball inflated underneath a building?


----------



## Johnny Blade

Cool photos TB I'm gonna have to find that cover from 1889 and take a pic myself next time I'm in Toronto, if I can find it.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys! Johnny, that manhole cover on a corner at 199 Bay Street! Today's pictures I took last weekend on Harbourfront. Tourist season is in full swing, and I enjoyed my afternoon on the boardwalk!



















this shot wasn't so crisp:


























































































































































a nice cold beer, anyone? 










the Harbourfront stage gets used for a lot of summer performances:


----------



## Taller Better

one of the new wave decks being built along the waterfront. They are proving to be a
huge hit with the kids!!!



























































































one of the old Red Rocket streetcars!!!


----------



## eastadl

I can only see about 20 photshno:

Does anyone else have problems viewing threads that have photobucket shots. All other ones are ok for me. If there are lots of photos, my comp will download about 20, then i need to refresh or go back. The photos already downloaded will be there and it will then do the rest.
However with photobucket, everytime i visit this thread it takes 5 mins to download 20 photos and stops, and if i refresh, it again takes 5 mins to download the first 20 photos and stops again


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys!! 

Sorry, eastadl... I haven't heard of that problem before. Have you tried clearing your cache of stored files, and cookies, etc...?


----------



## salvius

Great pics, but we wouldn't expect any less of you 

I see you've been cruising around the old town TB. Still is one of my favourite areas.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos once again Taller, Better :cheers:


----------



## Dezz

I see you can even get some decent Dutch beer in Toronto (Dommelsch) 

Nice pics!


----------



## Gerrad

I can't wait to move back.


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures! Old Town is probably my favorite neighborhood in Toronto; the abundance of old, historic buildings is great.


----------



## Taller Better

edit


----------



## diskojoe

nice updates. prvida vodka house looked interesting. i love vodka! man, i need to get up to T.O. i can see from the rollerbladers that summer is definitely in effect. 

:cheers:


----------



## stingu

I like this one a lot! I think i'll put it on a paper and hang it on my wall with another Toronto pics (and one Winnipeg extra ;-) )


----------



## xzmattzx

You should've gone to the Rogers Centre and watched the World Champions instead.


----------



## Taller Better

LOL! As much as I love a good baseball game, Pride weekend is sort of like Christmas and Birthdays rolled into one!


----------



## Guest

Aaaah Pride, I remember those days  it all seems so long ago  I adore heritage buildings and the latest batch had me drooling. I think that it is time we send the fossils from the Jurassic city council (Auckland city council) to Toronto so that they can see what public is and should be. Fantastic photographs mate :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Those pride photos was indeed very nice; please more photos Taller, Better


----------



## Shezan

stunning shots, TB :cheers1:


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys! Today's entry comes from our recent Festa Junina celebrations here in Toronto. These celebrations, known as São João (St John) festival were brought by the Portuguese from Europe to Brazil during their reign from 1500-1822. Traditionally this festival was mostly celebrated in the North East of the country, but today is celebrated across Brazil. It is a comedic event, with a pretend wedding ceremony, after which people dance a "quadrilha" (this is from the traditional European Quadrille dance which is also the basis of the North American "Square Dance"). Participants dress up as country yokels, and special foods are prepared. You are guaranteed a fun night out!! This year here, it was celebrated in the Hungarian Hall on St Clair Avenue, so there was lots of space for everyone to dance.


----------



## Taller Better

Being the Hungarian Hall, a large representation of the Holy Hungarian Crown of Saint Stephen hangs from the centre of the dance floor:



















this fellow has brought along his little donkey friend! 














































some of those country girls are big and strong!!










the tale begins... our poor naïve country girl (perhaps we could call her caipirinha) makes her first mistake by falling for the charms of the smooth talking suitor. 










Her mother and father are furious when they discover the results of the trist of their young daughter and the suitor... who, after having done the dirty deed has now long fled the scene:










they decide to call in the Sheriff to chase after the suitor, and bring him back to marry
their daughter (who is now plainly in "the family way"):



















the clever father and Sheriff manage to track down Romeo, and somehow convince
him that marrying our young heroine is a better choice than... well, the alternative:










our young heroine is thrilled with Romeo's decision to agree to marry her:










to celebrate the nuptials, the quadrilha is danced with great vigour and animation:





































and we are treated to some more country music!










the evening ends with everyone happy, and we hope the Bride and Groom live Happily Ever After!!! 










thanks for joining me today in this little folk festival! :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures


----------



## Wey

Awesome pictures Taller, Better!! :rock:

It really impresses me a Festa Junina (or would it be "Julina"? ) in Toronto! Looks AMAZING and very well done!

Nice job friend!! :cheers:


----------



## tonyssa

Very nice, i've never heard about "festa Junina" in Toronto!


----------



## Njggah'z Heppin'

Nice pics!

I am very impressed because of the Toronto's Festa Junina. I'm really proud of the Brazilian culture.


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos Tall, Better! =-0)


----------



## MRPH

Very good!


----------



## Thilindha

Very nice...


----------



## HGP

It's fantastic. It's like ours party!!! And Save Saint John!!!


----------



## Harisson Souza

Very Nice... My NE (North East) is very Beautiful!


----------



## Rekarte

Brazil's Northeast is really cool(not cool,its is fuc*)


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks so much for all the feedback, everyone MUCH APPRECIATED! :cheers:


----------



## hugoslz

Oh, i miss Toronto so much..
I'm form Brazil and pic studied english there on my vacation 2 years ago and it was awesome!

Hope go back some day.

bye!


----------



## dricobel

fantastic


:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Really awesome, fastastic photos Taller, Better :cheers:


----------



## alitezar

Lovely event pictures. Thanks TB


----------



## maurocsf

I love Festa Junina groceries. :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Dezz said:


> I see you can even get some decent Dutch beer in Toronto (Dommelsch)
> 
> Nice pics!


Thanks again to everyone for the positive feedback! Yes, Dezz, we can get it and it is even advertised:










I'll post some pics today that I have taken while cycling around my city the past little while. First, some new construction!










a gorgeous condo inspired by the late, great mies van der rhoe, that is going up in my neighbourhood:























































and some offbeat scenes I noticed while putzing about:










this is very typical of midrise apartment buildings from the late 50's-early 60's
downtown. They generally have spacious apartments and balconies (although this one might not), with a simple retro look that can sometimes be appealing, and sometimes be appalling:


----------



## Taller Better

I was dumbfounded at the sight of a chestnut tree in full bloom in the middle of July... I can find no explanation why it is so far out of sync with nature:










a new Museum of Trains is currently being fashioned in an old railway Roundhouse downtown:



















My neighbourhood has such a wildly eclectic mix of architecture that you find
condos like this:



















beside quaint old Victorian houses like this:










this old lampost covered with ivy looks very ominous and creepy in the dark late at night when I am riding by! Looks like a scarecrow in a field, with waving arms:










summertime.... and the livin's easy:


----------



## Taller Better

Tootling around downtown, with my camera pointed "Up", and wishing I had
a wide angle lens:














































a local restaurateur, Marc Thuet has opened a small bakery/deli in the heart of the financial district, where suits can buy an emergency croissant and some confit of duck to wolf down on their power lunch breaks! :eat: An interesting fact - this exact location was the site of Toronto's first "fine food" shop, Michie's Grocers opened in 1835. They remained open for over a century, selling to a larger store in 1947, and brought such exotic items as fine cognac, Valencia oranges, fresh figs and spices to the young colony. By coincidence, 1830's was also the time the present Chef Thuet's ancestor opened his "Boulangerie Thuet" in Alsace. Things have come full circle!!


----------



## Taller Better

and finally, forgive me for the grainy quality of the following night snapshots. I did not use a tripod, and just snapped merrily away, hoping for the best. The first was taken on University Avenue, and the rest on Queen Street West and a few final ones in the Club district:






























































































































































































and finally, it is late and I am tired... so I take my bike down to the subway for a nice, easy ride home!!


----------



## Looking/Up

Another great exploration of the city. 

Thanks!


----------



## Alibaba

cool!
Thanks Greg!


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures.

Is the cluib distrist the Entertainment District, that area near Spadina and Adelaide and Richmond and those streets?


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, everyone! 
Yes, xzmattzx that is where the district is. One of these nights I will get some good photos of the area and post them.


----------



## christos-greece

For once again, really great work, amazing pics Taller, Better :cheers:


----------



## Kappa21

Taller said:


> and finally, forgive me for the grainy quality of the following night snapshots. I did not use a tripod, and just snapped merrily away, hoping for the best. The first was taken on University Avenue, and the rest on Queen Street West and a few final ones in the Club district:


Seeing as you were in Queen St. W...
Im wondering why you didnt take any photos of that Freestanding art structure that someone made...pity pity pity...it was in Friday and im assuming you were there....show it off


----------



## Guest

Aaaah wet undies - glass & row houses, what more can I ask for ? Fabulous pics TB


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Awesome photos. Regards.*


----------



## Taller Better

Thank you!!


----------



## christos-greece

Most of the u/c buildings, towers in Toronto area are really great


----------



## xzmattzx

Taller said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> Yes, xzmattzx that is where the district is. One of these nights I will get some good photos of the area and post them.


I'm looking forward to them. Actually, I'm looking forward to pictures of any variety.

Hopefully I have the time to see Toronto this Summer. I really would like to get back and explore.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys! I've been taking lots of pics, but have been lazy posting them. So, today I will post some I took a week or so around the area of the University of Toronto, and then maybe later today or tomorrow I'll post photos from Greektown. I hope you will enjoy my little pictures!


----------



## Taller Better




----------



## Taller Better

Let's go inside Hart House:
































































and finally a few shots from Queen's Park that day, when there was a celebration called Afrofest happening!!!


----------



## Marcanadian

Fantastic pictures as usual TB!


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures. I'm looking forward to Greektown.

I am coming up to Canada for my annual vaction next week, and I am planning on spending a day in Toronto. I haven't been there in a couple years, so I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks Guys!!! Much appreciated! Plus, bonus pics of AfroFest!




























and some shots I took earlier tonight down on our Harbourfront:


----------



## Looking/Up

There is something very spooky about those port photos. ...


----------



## Taller Better

It felt a bit eerie, too... so silent and isolated. I didn't have my bike and was dreading the very long walk back up to a streetcar, when magically a taxi drove by!


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures. The Harbourfront is one area that I want to explore if/when I go up for a day when I'm up there.


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing new photos Taller, Better :cheers: thanks for sharing them


----------



## PortoNuts

I'm having a crush with Toronto these days. I never thought Canadian cities would be so appealing to tell the truth. :applause:


----------



## Taller Better

You must come and visit us, Porto! There is a very large Portuguese speaking community in Toronto (around 171,545, from the mainland and the Açores), and now also coming from Brazil! Many of the first big wave came over in the '50's, around the same time as the huge Italian community, and the group that I am next going to profile: Toronto's Greek Community. The Danforth (laid out in 1851) is known as Greektown here, and it has been a couple of years since I did a photo essay of it. I went on a Monday, as the crowds on Sundays are so immense that it can be hard to photograph it properly. There are estimated to be over 150,000 Canadians of Hellenic decent in the Greater Toronto area. The Danforth acts as their community base. I can only hope you all enjoy my pictures as much as I did taking them! 

I started my day at Broadview and the Danforth, and headed East, past one of my favourite couple of Irish pubs in the city:










whenever I am at Broadview and the Danforth, I have to slip over and check out my favourite little cactus garden. In the winter, the cacti
shrink up a bit, shiver and generally look unhappy, but they always live to see another summer!  The Eastern Prickly Pear Cactus is native to Southern Ontario, but has become endangered, and currently lives in the wild only on Pelee Island (the Southernmost point of Canada, at a latitude of 41° 46' 0". It will
come to a big surprise to people who think of Canada as strictly a Northern country, but that is around the same latitude as Rome and Barcelona!)





































little things let you know that you are in Greektown!! 



















it is a wonderful area to buy fresh vegetables and fruits:


----------



## Taller Better

Two Brazilian superstars were brought in for the party. Elba Ramalho (who made the
crowd go wild):




























she spotted this sign in the audience, read it out loud and then blew a big kiss to us all! 










and Carlinhos Brown:





































It was a very emotional moment in the programme when they played the Brazilian National Anthem. Quite a few misty eyes in the crowd as everyone sang. 
And of course no Brazilian celebration is complete without some spontaneous capoeira:





































and naturally, the FOOD!!!! :eat:


----------



## Taller Better

Even across the street at Eaton Centre the crowds were lined up and tapping their
toes!!










this is how they all saw it:










a local Samba Squad:



















restaurants surrounding Yonge/Dundas Square were taken over by Brazilians!!! 



















the tourists got an eyeful! I laughed because the tour guide on top knew how to dance and was doing a smart little salsa!! :lol:





































I always feel alarmingly rhythm-deprived when I am at Brazilian events!! 





































and of course football is near and dear to everyone's hearts:




























If anyone here in Toronto gets Globo TV they are doing a special next Saturday (Sept 19th) at either 4 or 4:30pm
about their experiences here in Toronto over that weekend, hosted by Luciano Huck!!


----------



## Lukinhaaaz

Toronto is very nice!


----------



## ladyscraper

The Brazilians know how to have a great time! They are a great addition to Canada!


----------



## PortoNuts

Brazilians are such a lively people! Great shots!


----------



## Clay_Rock

Thank you for posting another great batch of photos!


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures. It looks like it was a lot of fun.

If I remember your earlier pictures correctly, wasn't last year's Brazilian festivities on the Islands?


----------



## Chadoh25

Amazing set TB!


----------



## VelesHomais

Nice pics! I find it strange that Brazilians retain strong sense of nationality in Canada (and USA), considering that Brazilians are made up from people around the world, just like Canada. And they somehow look homogeneous despite looking completely different


----------



## ditto

i agree with brazil's multicultual mix. I was a bit surprised to see it when i visited Sao Paulo.


----------



## AcesHigh

VelesHomais said:


> Nice pics! I find it strange that Brazilians retain strong sense of nationality in Canada (and USA), considering that Brazilians are made up from people around the world, just like Canada. And they somehow look homogeneous despite looking completely different


well, dont know about canadians, but dont americans also are made up from people around the world and have a strong sense of nationality (maybe even more than brazilians?)


----------



## Taller Better

Nations composed of many different ethnic backgrounds can have as strong a sense of national identity as nations that are homogeneous.


----------



## AcesHigh

well, in some sense its because most brazilians are DESCENDANTS from people that came from elsewhere... your grandfather or grandgrandfather was a foreign... but you were born in Brazil, lived your infancy here... you feel brazilian.

Canada has many more new immigrants (at least as a % of population, because the number of chinese and bolivians in São Paulo must be larger than the whole Canada population :lol: ), who have not developed such strong sense of nationality as their children and grandchildren will have.


----------



## Taller Better

Ok, back to some Toronto pictures! I did a little wander in my neighbourhood last evening:


----------



## AcesHigh

looks very lively in the night!

can you please point me out, on some GoogleEarth image, where that area is?


----------



## Taller Better

It is the gay village, which is centred at Church Street and Wellesley Street. It is downtown and about a km from the office towers of the business core.
Last night, Sunday, was kind of a laid back night. On Fridays and Saturdays the strip is HOPPING! :lol:


----------



## Taller Better

Ok. I was not only hungry for some South American food, but I had to go and get some Farofa Pronto at one of the Brazilian grocery shops. Plus, it has been on my list to do some photography on and around College St /Kensington Market/ Dundas West this summer. So, I concentrated on Latino businesses today. Monday is the day quite a few Kensington bars/restaurants/butcher shops, etc... close for a day off, so in a few cases I used a photo that I took last summer on another day. Hope you enjoy the photos, and hoping they give you a feel for some of Toronto's latin scene. Miami it ain't,* but fasten your seatbelts, cuz this ain't no Taco Bell tour. *
Let's first shake things up with a little Cuban Salsa by Celia Cruz to get us in the mood for the pictures!!! :
























this tapas place is actually Spanish from Spain, but hey.. it is good food:










wanna really BIG Burrito? 



















ok, I'll slide in a few from last year on a day when all restaurants were open:










what Kensington Market looked like around 1940:


















































































and now back to today...




























a guy I passed on the street! :lol:























































tortillas for days....














































tomatillos



















YUMMMM!! FOOD!! I order some pupusas, of course.....










lots of food from South America and Mexico in these grocery stores:










look familiar? 










ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..... sheer bliss :drool:










reminds me a lot of my many, many happy visits to sunny Mexico!! 























































there is always a lot of music and musicians in Kensington:









































































a sign you see a lot on Mondays...


----------



## Taller Better

here is some anger!!










she needs to relax a bit:































































































































and we walk back out onto College Street:










I love when I buy Mexican limes how they give me a little subliminal hint (like I really need to be reminded!! :lol:


----------



## Taller Better

I jump on the bike and cycle out a bit on College, toward the west. This place REALLY reminds me of Puerto Vallarta!! :





































by far the bulk of the streets are Little Italy and Little Portugal, and I took a lot
of photos there to post later in my photoblog. I'll just squeeze in a few out near Ossington, where the Brazilian area sort of intersects the much larger Portuguese area.










it is apple season!! :eat:










Toronto's first gay Latino club; one that still goes strong and that I spent many a happy night at in my younger days! 



















I stop in at the Brazilian shop to stock up on Farofa, and get a snack:




























AHH! more snacks. Mouth watering Coxinhas De Galinha, and of course orange Fanta!!! :



















I'm too full to dance:














































for anyone who ever wondered what Taller, Better looks like:




























I was flabbergasted and thrilled that the Brazilian singing group Calcinha Preta is
coming to town, and went in to get a ticket for my partner who loves them:





















Oh well, now I am here I may as well cool off 



















I wave goodbye to Little Portugal and come home! I will soon post many, many more
photos I took today of Little Italy, and Little Portugal, but I wanted to keep today's selection mostly from Mexico, Central America and South American neighbourhoods!


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos as well @Taller, Better  they are truly amazing


----------



## samba_man

ladyscraper said:


> The Brazilians know how to have a great time! They are a great addition to Canada!


Ty :hug:

Canada is really an awesome country. :yes:

Thx for the pics Taller!


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks for leaving a note, guys! Much appreciated! :yes:


----------



## Grey Towers

Your previous set has given me an idea. Why don't you take an evening/nighttime stroll through Yorkville? Few places are as buzzing with energy and excitement as Yorkville during TIFF. Left and right, up and down Cumberland, Hazelton, Yorkville, and Bellair, people on patios soaking in the electric atmosphere, hobnobbing, and passionately discussing the films and celebs. Sure, it's a lot of vacuousness and pomposity, but you can cut the ambience with a knife.
I went down last year and had a drink at Starbucks (what choice did I have?) across from Hazelton Hotel. Ended up briefly seated behind a small pack of papparazzi, who were "perched in the bushes", poised to pounce at the first sign of wattage. Scuzziest bunch of sorry excuses for human beings I have ever had the displeasure of listening to in my life.


----------



## Elkhanan1

Mmm...Coxinhas...










*http://blog.menupirate.com/images/drooling_homer.png*


----------



## Taller Better

^^ LOL!! agreed!

Great idea, Grey Towers, but sadly I work pretty much every evening except Sunday/Mondays when it is not so alive there. I think now would be a perfect time
to check it out if anyone has some time and a camera!!!


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures!

Is Tapas some kind of international chain? We just got two of them in this area: one in Wilmington, and one in the suburbs. Both use that black bull logo and signing.

Is Rua Acores is the Azores neighborhood? Who would've thought that one would exist somewhere.

I appreciate the pictures of the street signs that physically mark the neighborhoods. It's something that we don't really have around here (Downtown Newark and Cannery Village, a neo-urban neighborhood in Milton, are the only examples that I can think of), but they are interesting to me because something so simple can do so much to instill neighbrhood pride and preserve a neighborhood's history. We have a couple of "disappearing neighborhoods" in Wilmington and I think signs that simply give the name and some symbols (Irish flag colors of our historic Irish neighborhood, for instance) would do so much to stop the rebranding by developers and yuppies, niether of whom have any knowledge of the place that they are in.


----------



## Taller Better

LOL! I actually took the sign pics for you, because I know you like them! :lol:
That restaurant is called Torito (Bull), and I don't think it is a chain. The only other one that comes up on Google is El Torito in Puerto Vallarta. They serve "tapas", or small items.
It is a cool little spot:
http://www.toritorestaurant.com/


----------



## Taller Better

LOL! I actually took the sign pics for you, because I know you like them! :lol:
That restaurant is called Torito (Bull), and I don't think it is a chain. The only other one that comes up on Google is El Torito in Puerto Vallarta. They serve "tapas", or small items.
It is a cool little spot:
http://www.toritorestaurant.com/


----------



## MissyC

Taller said:


> ^^ LOL!! agreed!
> 
> Great idea, Grey Towers, but sadly I work pretty much every evening except Sunday/Mondays when it is not so alive there. I think now would be a perfect time
> to check it out if anyone has some time and a camera!!!


I ll be walking around with my camera all the time being on a trip. So I can make some pictures for sure, also from Ottawa and Montreal and let you post them. I got an account on Photobucket, but can't make it up and running somehow.


----------



## Grey Towers

Taller said:


> Great idea, Grey Towers, but sadly I work pretty much every evening except Sunday/Mondays when it is not so alive there. I think now would be a perfect time
> to check it out if anyone has some time and a camera!!!


That's too bad. I have time and a camera, but my camera isn't anywhere near the calibre of yours, and, although I have aptitudes in other artistic disciplines, photography isn't one of them. I don't have the same gift for capturing street scenes - and the essence of a place - that you do. For one thing, I'm morbidly shy in person, and wouldn't feel comfortable snapping away at random strangers minding their own business.
Yorkville during TIFF is just indescribably _alive_ and exciting, especially on certain nights (weekends and big premieres). It was an unfortunate and inexplicable decision to build the Festival Tower at King and John Sts. I hope the action doesn't migrate to that area from Yorkville.


----------



## xzmattzx

Taller said:


> LOL! I actually took the sign pics for you, because I know you like them! :lol:
> That restaurant is called Torito (Bull), and I don't think it is a chain. The only other one that comes up on Google is El Torito in Puerto Vallarta. They serve "tapas", or small items.
> It is a cool little spot:
> http://www.toritorestaurant.com/


I figured they were because of me. They're so simple yet interesting. Some time, you should go back and see how many different styles of street signs you've taken pictures of, kind of like a library of Toronto's neighborhoods.


----------



## Taller Better

Grey Towers said:


> That's too bad. I have time and a camera, but my camera isn't anywhere near the calibre of yours, and, although I have aptitudes in other artistic disciplines, photography isn't one of them. I don't have the same gift for capturing street scenes - and the essence of a place - that you do. For one thing, I'm morbidly shy in person, and wouldn't feel comfortable snapping away at random strangers minding their own business.
> Yorkville during TIFF is just indescribably _alive_ and exciting, especially on certain nights (weekends and big premieres). It was an unfortunate and inexplicable decision to build the Festival Tower at King and John Sts. I hope the action doesn't migrate to that area from Yorkville.


The land at the corner of King and John was donated to them, and it is hard to look a gift horse in the mouth! King is such an amazing area around there and I think it will be good for the Festival and for the 'hood. Yorkville will always be busy during TIFF, as it is the area with the luxe shopping, bars and restos. 
I remember when I was new to photography asking a seasoned SSC photographer how he could be so brave as to just brazenly shoot photos of people out in public, as even the very idea of it made me cringe with embarassment. He said it was a combination of getting used to it, and using a telephoto lens. There is a little more to it... after a long time when you feel completely comfortable doing it, most people think you are a professional photographer and many even ask to have their pictures taken! LOL! At two festivals the guards at the VIP booze area assumed I was a media type and opened the gate for me to go in! I was just too honest to bluff it out, however! :lol:


----------



## Grey Towers

I hope you're right about the Festival Tower's location not causing too much diffusion of activity. On the other hand, one doesn't want festival "action" to be limited to one small, exclusive area. 
I was down in Yorkville last night and was underwhelmed with the goings-on. I know it was a weeknight, but there was not a great deal of street action. When it comes down to it, really, most of the time during TIFF the area is mainly a hangout for breathless teenage girls waiting for a glimpse of the latest heartthrob, scuzzball papparazzi, a whole bunch of self-important poseurs, wanna-be wheelers-and-dealers who swagger around trying to make an impression, and haute-looking women trying to catch the eye of someone with clout. Not my crowd at all, though interesting anthropologically.

See, I first did the Yorkville-during-the-festival experience two years ago with a couple of relatives visiting from Germany. Must have been one of the big nights then. It was like Alice in Wonderland for me. We parked in the Bloor/Spadina area and walked east. The first special, unexpected experience for us was a nighttime U of T soccer match at Varsity, a few minutes of which we enjoyed viewing before moving on. 
Then we reached Yorkville and entered these throngs of people wandering around having a blast. Patios left and right bursting at the seams (love that intimate little upstairs one on Bellair), the little alleyways that pass between Bloor, Cumberland, and Yorkville. Exuberant revellers dancing on the sidewalks in impromptu street performances. Traffic at a standstill everywhere, with douchebags in Ferraris blasting their stereos. Then, on Yorkville next to Hazelton Hotel, having had enough jostling for the moment, we ducked out of the din and crowds into this quiet little laneway, with a bush-adorned restaurant on the right, and entered an after-hours, deserted Hazelton Lanes (the ladies needed to use the bathroom). Afterwards, since there was really nowhere one could have had a coffee or hot chocolate in peace, we went home.
It was just one of those eye-openingly different, new experiences, and I have been trying to replicate its unique thrill for the past two festival years, with diminishing success.


----------



## Johnny Blade

I've been to Toronto at least 50 times in my life and I don't recall ever seeing this statue before so thanks for uploading the photo. :cheers:
Next time I'm in town I'll look for it.


Taller said:


>


----------



## Taller Better

It is a statue of Alexander Wood on Alexander Street, just off Church Street in the heart of the gay village. He was our first gay pioneer/hero!  He owned most of the land that is now the Gay Village, after moving to Toronto in 1793 from Scotland. Not only is there an Alexander Street named after him, the next street south is called Wood Street!


----------



## Benonie

The images on previous pages in this thread are just gorgeous. Love it! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Taller said:


> It is a statue of Alexander Wood on Alexander Street, just off Church Street in the heart of the gay village. He was our first gay pioneer/hero!  He owned most of the land that is now the Gay Village, after moving to Toronto in 1793 from Scotland. Not only is there an Alexander Street named after him, the next street south is called Wood Street!


Interesting info about Alexander Wood


----------



## Deanb

in the drinks shot, right on the left, in the middle, u can see some Israeli beverages! "Spring"...


----------



## Looking/Up

Now where Alexander Wood's story REALLY gets juicy is in the sex scandal he was involved in 



> In 1810, Wood found himself at the centre of a scandal when he investigated a rape case. The victim, referred to as "Miss Bailey", came to Wood claiming that she did not know the identity of her attacker, however she had scratched her assailant's ***** during the assault. In order to identify the assailant, Wood personally inspected the genitals of a number of suspects for injury. Several contradictory rumours existed about Wood's conduct during these inspections. It was even alleged that Wood fabricated the rape charge as an opportunity to fondle and seduce young men. To this day, the truth of what actually happened is unknown.
> When confronted with the charges by his friend, Judge William Dummer Powell, Wood wrote back, “I have laid myself open to ridicule & malevolence, which I know not how to meet; that the thing will be made the subject of mirth and a handle to my enemies for a sneer I have every reason to expect.” Wood became the subject of ridicule and was tagged with the nickname "Molly Wood", "Molly" then being a derisive slang expression for a homosexual man. John Beverley Robinson called Wood the "Inspector General of private Accounts."
> Judge Powell buried the potential sodomy charges on condition that Wood leave Upper Canada. Wood left for Scotland in October of 1810.
> [edit]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Wood_(merchant)


----------



## Taller Better

hehe.... gotta love a juicy scandal! Had there been a National Enquirer back in the early 1800's, it would have been all over this story! 

Dean, I will keep an eye out for "Spring"!


----------



## Taller Better

I am so stuffed full of delicious food that I will never eat again! We went to a new Brazilian Churrascaria here in Toronto tonight, and what an amazing meal. Really took me back to sunny Brazil!! The staff were very good looking, and even the restaurant seemed filled with gorgeous people! 





































I am sooooooooo full!


----------



## MissyC

That sounds really good to me as tourist too, dear TB.

What is the address? I like the live band music and the ambiance looks really great.


----------



## Taller Better

150 Eglinton Avenue East. Very easy to get to by subway!


----------



## Chadoh25

Love this thread! Great job TB!


----------



## xzmattzx

I decided to go through your thread and see it from beginning to end once again; I think this is the third time I'm doing it. I looked through the first five pages for now, and will save more for later. Your pictures are still good even after having seen them several time.

Interestingly enough, some of the last pictures that I saw so far are pictures of the Harbourfront and the Islands, which I posted pictures of myself today.


----------



## Taller Better

I've tried once or twice to go all the way through, but never can actually make it! LOL!
I got up to about page 70 in kind of loosely indexing what was on each page. Thanks, and glad you are still enjoying the old pics!


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos and from the _Grilled Brasilian_ restaurant @Taller, Beter


----------



## xzmattzx

I've made it through 40 pages of your thread so far, and getting through the whole thing again shouldn't be a problem at all, considering the great pictures.

This post (shortened to convenience) on page 36 or 37 was what made me realize to pay attention to intricate details on buildings. Pretty much any pictures of details that I have taken were after this post, and because of this post (and other posts, liek the close-ups of Commerce Court North). So, whenever you see me showing some detail of a building in a thread of mine, be sure to give yourself a pat on the back.



Taller said:


> Note the exquisitely carved wooden bannister post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking out the window onto King Street, we can peep over the limestone parapet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of these huge posters list every play hosted at the Royal Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elaborately carved loges:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the view from "Up in the Gods" (or, the nosebleed seats as they were sometimes referred to!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember being perched up here 20 years ago watching a presentation of Scheherazade... thinking how awfully steep the pitch was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Tragedy" on one side, and "Comedy" on the other:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the seats in the theatre are original .. and beauties, too. Look at the detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you lift up the seat, you see two hinged wires... what for? To hold the man's top hat upside down, of course! Out of the way of one's feet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another view out an east window:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple of famous actors:
> 
> Sir Basil Rathbone.. who made the role of Sherlock Holmes famous in the 40's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Bogey's sultry wife Lauren Bacall..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This heavy 16th century style furniture was very popular in Edwardian times.. almost Medieval :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the theatre's namesake... Queen Alexandra:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> various and sundry decorative carvings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the entrance way floor mosaics are superb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as I left the theatre, the crowd outdoors was gone, giving me a better view of the Grand Dame of King Street:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she looks good for an old gal, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys, and welcome to Gunner4life!! xzmattzx, that was quite a compliment and I am honoured. Thank you so much for your kind support over this long and probably sometimes rambling photo thread! Once in awhile I feel like giving it up as I worry the thread has burned out, but people like you really give me some energy to get back out and take some photos! Not to mention I very much enjoy following your excellent and broad range of photographic tours. You have seen more of Southern Ontario than I have! 
By the way, I really enjoyed looking back at those Royal Alexandra Theatre thread, and it brought back many wonderful memories of that hot summer Sunday afternoon! What great luck I had in hitting their 100 anniversary celebrations! It was, I think, one of my favourite entries here.


----------



## xzmattzx

Definitely do not give up on the thread. You probably have the best following of any one-man ongoing thread on this site.

Looking back from the start, I remember asking you towards the middle of the thread if you ever have had a chance to take pictures of the inside of the Maple Leaf Gardens. There aren't many old hockey arenas still standing, and you live right by it, so definitely go in if you get a chance to.

As always, looking forward to more pictures. Thanks for the compliments on my threads. I usually don't post them in the Urban Showcase, but if you browse around the regional sections of the North American section (mainly the Northeast U.S. and Ontario sections, but on rare occasions the Southeast U.S., New York City, and Baltimore/Washington sections, and even a couple threads in other sections), you'll see countless other places. And, as always, I have my ongoing threads, linked at the bottom.


----------



## PortoNuts

That theatre is absolutely gorgeous!! :drool:.


----------



## xzmattzx

I've made it to page 80 now. Would you believe that the last 50 pages of your thread are all from the past 14 months? As I mentioned a couple of posts up, that is plenty of reason not to give up on this thread. In fact, this some good evidence that you have one of the better threads on SSC, and that you have a lot of followers.


----------



## Chadoh25

The Alexander is stunning!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kardeee

I am an ardent follower of this thread TB. Don't stop!

A lot of your shots are priceless!


----------



## PortoNuts

kardeee said:


> I am an ardent follower of this thread TB. Don't stop!
> 
> A lot of your shots are priceless!


So am I. It's one of the best here, for sure.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks again, guys! You are all very kind and inspiring! Much appreciated! I will get busy and mount some new photos........ :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Welcome as well Taller, Better :cheers1:


----------



## Taller Better

My city:


----------



## stingu

Great, that's the view i would like to have from my future apartment in Toronto ;-)


----------



## xzmattzx

I made it through the entire thread. I am putting something together now, based on your pictures.


----------



## Taller Better

No, I doubt it. I am not keen on huge organized events, and doubt if I would even want to venture to Rio during Carnaval. I tend to prefer to visit cities during quiet, normal times! I am very hopeful to hit Rio/Salvador within a year.


----------



## !!!!A!BIG!MEANIE!

This thread is like a giant awesome sandwich

Its so huge and awesome that you dont even know how to begin to approach it


----------



## kardeee

^^LOL


----------



## jakefrusciante

Any pics of the Nuit Blanche, TB?


----------



## Looking/Up

!!!!A!BIG!MEANIE! said:


> This thread is like a giant awesome sandwich
> 
> Its so huge and awesome that you dont even know how to begin to approach it


Comment of the week. :lol:


----------



## PortoNuts

A very wise comment by the way :lol:.


----------



## PuberJMP

Wow! I came across this thread a couple of weeks ago and i went through it and i discovered how Toronto, is not only one of the most beautiful cities in north america, but also one of the most diverse and dynamic or so it seems. So, I thought it through and I'm doing this work and travel program next year and I wanna settle in Toronto, any advices? what is it that makes this city so special? What I'm scared the most is its winters? how do torontonians face such winters?

Greetings.


----------



## christos-greece

!!!!A!BIG!MEANIE! said:


> This thread is like a giant awesome sandwich
> 
> Its so huge and awesome that you dont even know how to begin to approach it


Comment of the year, i guess...

waiting for more photos @Taller, Better


----------



## hellospank25

Taller said:


> My city:


What camera do you use, lad?


----------



## isaidso

PuberJMP said:


> Wow! I came across this thread a couple of weeks ago and i went through it and i discovered how Toronto, is not only one of the most beautiful cities in north america, but also one of the most diverse and dynamic or so it seems. So, I thought it through and I'm doing this work and travel program next year and I wanna settle in Toronto, any advices? what is it that makes this city so special? What I'm scared the most is its winters? how do torontonians face such winters?
> 
> Greetings.


There's a significant latin American community in Toronto that's growing by leaps and bounds. It might be advantageous to make contact with Spanish speakers who've settled here, but I find newcomers tend to feel right at home in Toronto very very quickly. 

Locate in the core. The outlying areas are far less interesting, and commuting might be a bigger issue if you're worried about winter. Perhaps, stick to areas close to subway stations so you will be underground waiting for transport! Winter is unavoidable, so it's best to approach it with a positive attitude and make sensible choices. 

There's no need to feel cold, you just need to dress properly. I find that is the biggest mistake people make. They walk around in sneakers and don't layer, then wonder why they're shivering. Invest in a $50 micro fibre layer from Mountain Equipment Co-op. (It goes under your clothes) It's so thin, you won't remember you're wearing it. You'll discover that winter can be great: ice skating, trudging through freshly fallen snow, lovely Christmas scenes, etc.

Toronto is everything the photos depict and so much more. It's one of those cities that's full of surprises. Organized chaos is its charm. Toronto is never dull. Diverse? I've never experienced diversity like Toronto offers. There's something for everyone. Festivals, sports, multiculturalism, tolerance, architecture, concerts, museums, galleries, waterfront, parks, ravines, parades, history, and an energy that only seems to grow stronger each passing year. Toronto is booming, and you can feel it as soon as you step off the plane.

The whole world seems to be showing up.


----------



## Taller Better

:lol: I had to laugh at Abigmeanies hilarious metaphor!! I admit this sandwich is now so big even I have forgotten what parts of it tasted like!
@PuberJMP, you would be most welcome in Toronto. Winters would be cold for you, but many people have moved here from even very hot tropical countries and you get used to dressing up warmly for the cold! :cheers:

@hellospank, I use a Pentax K10 DSLR.

@jakefrusciante, I'm sorry but I took no Nuit Blanche photos this year, and am regretting it now. I had
to work that night, and forgot to take my camera with me... plus I was just too tired to go out afterward. Next
year I will try and be better prepared! I did ride my bike home through the MASSIVE crowds and was awestruck at
how it seems to double in size every year.


----------



## PuberJMP

isaidso said:


> There's a significant latin American community in Toronto that's growing by leaps and bounds. It might be advantageous to make contact with Spanish speakers who've settled here, but I find newcomers tend to feel right at home in Toronto very very quickly.
> 
> Locate in the core. The outlying areas are far less interesting, and commuting might be a bigger issue if you're worried about winter. Perhaps, stick to areas close to subway stations so you will be underground waiting for transport! Winter is unavoidable, so it's best to approach it with a positive attitude and make sensible choices.
> 
> There's no need to feel cold, you just need to dress properly. I find that is the biggest mistake people make. They walk around in sneakers and don't layer, then wonder why they're shivering. Invest in a $50 micro fibre layer from Mountain Equipment Co-op. (It goes under your clothes) It's so thin, you won't remember you're wearing it. You'll discover that winter can be great: ice skating, trudging through freshly fallen snow, lovely Christmas scenes, etc.
> 
> Toronto is everything the photos depict and so much more. It's one of those cities that's full of surprises. Organized chaos is its charm. Toronto is never dull. Diverse? I've never experienced diversity like Toronto offers. There's something for everyone. Festivals, sports, multiculturalism, tolerance, architecture, concerts, museums, galleries, waterfront, parks, ravines, parades, history, and an energy that only seems to grow stronger each passing year. Toronto is booming, and you can feel it as soon as you step off the plane.
> 
> The whole world seems to be showing up.


Thanks, isaidso, I'm sorry I'm just replying but i haven't had enough time to log on to the forum.

I'm pretty sure you can do tons of things in Toronto, you get that feeling by seeing at these pictures. 

And since I live in a city twice as big as Toronto, I think Buenos Aires' diversity, buzz, tolerance,etc is not even half close to that of Toronto.
And I feel like experiencing a little bit of the world, and I'm pretty sure I can get that in Toronto.

I've spoken with some people who have either lived or gone to Canada and all of them agree on how Canadians are so open-minded and tolerant, and all of them ended up loving it. If this is true. Congrats. This shows how 'mature' a society is.

By the way, how do Canadians socialize? Things you guys do for fun, or social etiquettes. Can anyone please tell me a little bit on social customs? Work environment, and so on?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Taller Better

I think the best thing would be to visit our Canadian and Toronto forums for a bit! links:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=282
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=940446&page=13

You will learn all sorts of things about our socializing and culture! Thanks for following my photothread, and I will take more pictures soon to include here! :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx

Any pictures coming up soon? You haven't posted a full-on wanderings/blog-like post since almost a month ago, and you haven't posted any pictures at all since the end of September. We need a little bit of Toronto.


----------



## Taller Better

I've got some nice sunny hot day excursions "in the can" and am sort of waiting to post them in the dead of freezing cold winter! 
I'll get some autumn colour photos as soon as the trees turn.


----------



## MarkHerz

hey, very cool pics! love them! it's like i'm in a tour! i'm still in page 25 but i'll try to catch up as fast as i can. so far my favorite is the stairs with snow and ice! its like a postcard! 
:applause:


----------



## kardeee

i looked up toronto's weather and it looks like it may snow on friday!

please post some shots even if from your own balcony! i want to see it through your eyes TB.


----------



## Taller Better

If it snows I will photograph it for you! I doubt if it will, however, as snow is not in the forecast. We may get our first frost however, as it is predicted to drop to -1c at the airport during the night.


----------



## christos-greece

Taller said:


> If it snows I will photograph it for you! I doubt if it will, however, as snow is not in the forecast. We may get our first frost however, as it is predicted to drop to -1c at the airport during the night.


Winter is really back in Toronto @Taller, Better?
-1 C is really cold


----------



## Taller Better

LOL! No, winter is not here. It is colder than normal, with today's high only hitting 7c, but the trees are still green, and the flowers are all still out. It is early for a frost, if we get one, but definitely winter is not here yet.



MarkHerz said:


> hey, very cool pics! love them! it's like i'm in a tour! i'm still in page 25 but i'll try to catch up as fast as i can. so far my favorite is the stairs with snow and ice! its like a postcard!
> :applause:


Hey Mark, thank you! I take that as a compliment from such an accomplished photographer as you. I remember that icicles photo
and the day I took it!


----------



## Grey Towers

Taller, Better, have you considered venturing out of the downtown area to capture some of Toronto's _many_ beautiful nonurban residential areas? The city is full of great residential neighbourhoods, though some are now sadly infested with ghastly stucco McMansions. 
Of course, there are the standards, Bridle Path, Rosedale, and Forest Hill, but also places like Hogg's Hollow, The Kingsway, Cliffside, and many, many others. Just to give folks unfamiliar with the city an idea that there's something going on beyond downtown.
Also, there are some downright ugly areas of the city that might be interesting to photograph, just to provide a gritty contrast to the beautiful, the vibrant, and the exciting. For instance, not far from me, the stretch of Wilson Ave. between Bathurst and Keele is one rundown plaza and THC building after another. And Toronto's industrial pockets are unsightly deadzones of concrete and crumbling, weed-infested infrastructure. 

Just an idea.


----------



## Taller Better

It is a very good idea, Grey Towers, and I think next summer I am going to have to venture further outward, as I have pretty much covered all downtown areas. I am somewhat limited by the fact I have no car, so it has to be somewhere that I can reach comfortably by subway/bicycle. Trouble is I don't really know a lot of those far flung spots, so I really am not sure where to head to. Maybe next summer you might be able to give me some ideas!! :cheers:


----------



## kardeee

If you google 'toronto temp' you're immediately shown predictions and yesterday's was snow on friday but i guess they're only predictions after all!

I'll just have to wait till winter proper in Canada! I have been to Toronto in the winter that was over a decade ago but I have fond memories of the beautiful white snow all around


----------



## Grey Towers

> It is a very good idea, Grey Towers, and I think next summer I am going to have to venture further outward, as I have pretty much covered all downtown areas. I am somewhat limited by the fact I have no car, so it has to be somewhere that I can reach comfortably by subway/bicycle. Trouble is I don't really know a lot of those far flung spots, so I really am not sure where to head to. Maybe next summer you might be able to give me some ideas!!:cheers:


Hmm, I didn't think you would be so open to the idea, or that you might take it (wrongly) as criticism.:cheers: Hogg's Hollow, which is near me, is right by the subway. One can exit at the south side at Old York Mills Rd., and if you have your bike with you, which is a good idea, ride east to Campbell Cres., then south, then either east on Brookfield Rd. or farther south on Donino Ave. Nice area for a spring/summer bike ride. It's so rustic, it's like being in the country. And since I have noticed you like to make pitstops for a quaff, the Miller Tavern on Mill St. greets you on your way out of the nabe. 
Then, since you would be not far off, you might want to ride a couple of kms east (south on Yonge, then east on Lawrence) to Bridle Path to observe how the Russian mafia lives.:wink2: Some amazing displays of ostentation there, such as this and this, if you can see past the hedges and gates. Or go north to North York City Centre for a mini downtown that isn't evolving _too_ badly.
I'm not very familiar with Rosedale at all, but Forest Hill, which is awash with gorgeous old houses on streets like Dunvegan and Russell Hill, is a fairly vast swath of affluence stretching from south of St. Clair to north of Eglinton between Bathurst and Avenue Rd.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks Grey Tower! I am not too keen on long bicycle trips from now till Spring, as it is just too cold, especially on the hands taking pictures. I have done some photography around Russell Hill, and a few times through Rosedale, but never Hogg's Hollow. Definitely in the spring I must get some new ideas from you! Thanks for the input.


----------



## christos-greece

Taller said:


> LOL! No, winter is not here. It is colder than normal, with today's high only hitting 7c, but the trees are still green, and the flowers are all still out. It is early for a frost, if we get one, but definitely winter is not here yet.


Nice to heard that  i asked because i saw the -1 C you wrote in previous post...
btw could you post some new photos of lovely Toronto? Thanks


----------



## xzmattzx

Is it snowing up there? The noreaster is moving through and temperatures are way down. Snow is as far south as Altoona and Harrisburg in Pennsylvania. There have been suggestions that we could get a sprinkle of snow here tonight if things go right, which boggles my mind (we had our first snow in November in 32 years in 2008). Has the precipitation made it up to your area yet?


----------



## jakefrusciante

Hey TB, if you can.. would you try and go back to the SAS building and take photos from the rooftop patio again? I wanna see photos from the east that're similar to what the patio at SAS provides. 

Btw, great photos! and I'm only on page 25. LOL! I got a 109 to go to catch up, but loving every single page of this thread.


----------



## Looking/Up

I keep coming back here hoping to see some more photos and get my fix. I'm going through withdrawal! 

Sadly, no snow yet here in Toronto. 
But the autumn leaves are beautiful!


----------



## Taller Better

Hey guys, sorry I have been taking a bit of a hiatus. I apologize for being distracted! I actually DO have photos to organize and post. I sometimes take a bit of a rest from the thread, but I always get back in the saddle thanks to you guys!!! 
Jake, I'm afraid I won't get a chance to go back up SAS till next May for Doors Open, as that is when they open it to the public!


----------



## kutmarokkaantje

Taller said:


>


Hey G, 

Great shots! Do you have, per chance, pics from the opposite side of that shop? I remember there being a nice little bar, with good cheap beer and a really sexy blond waiter


----------



## Taller Better

LOL! I'll have a look through them next week, but there are so many bars in that 'hood that it is hard to say! :lol:


----------



## kutmarokkaantje

Nah, don't worry, I'm pretty sure I found it on street view on google maps, it appears to be Last Tempation which happens to be on the same side as that shop actually.

It's been 3 years and my memory isn't as good as it used to be


----------



## Taller Better

^^ maybe it had something to do with those delicious drinks at the pub! 
Well guys, I finally got my butt in gear and organized some photos, going back to Sept
20th, and ending with some nice autumn colour shots from today. I'll start with the day I wandered around downtown and to the Harbourfront:










one of those eternal flames:










a brand new office tower downtown:










the new Ritz Carlton Hotel being built:



















then I wandered around the mostly new condominiums at or around Harbourfront;
in a massive development called CityPlace:









































































Hard to imagine almost none of this massive development was here one decade ago...
it was all just a big stretch of weeds:


----------



## Taller Better

the project is still far from complete, with more condos to follow. I am now at the
Harbourfront:





































I decided to go off the boardwalk, and take a wander through the delightful new
Music Gardens:


----------



## Taller Better

I lucked out, and came upon the last in a series of outdoor chamber music concerts:













































































































I'll keep posting more over the next day or two, so I don't overwhelm the blog with too many additions!


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures! It's good to see you showing Toronto again.


----------



## stingu

Great pics :cheers:


----------



## Looking/Up

TB! Beautiful. Lovely. Fantastic. .... I think I need to invest in a thesaurus because I'm running out of synonyms, lol. I hope you understand what I mean though . The Waterfront is looking brilliant and I wish more people were aware of this!


----------



## Elkhanan1

Beautiful as always, T,B!


----------



## PortoNuts

Absolutely fantastic! :applause:


----------



## Wildchild

It's a party everyday in Toronto.


----------



## Taller Better

Gzdvtz said:


> And what was the temp last night there or these guys really don't mind the cold?


They were being brave.. it was very chilly. At 10pm it was 10c, and by midnight it was 7c!!!

Some more pix from last night. Subway was full of revellers:










and many were headed for the Wellesley subway stop to party on Church Street!:





































Marge and Wonder Woman!










Kill Bill. Please.





































I think this Tough Love was supposed to be Edina....... LaCroix, dahling..... LaCroix!! 










HallowQue'en!














































Mmm... Aladdin and his magic lamp!














































Don't Mess with Me!









































































Where's Waldo?



















The Victorian buildings of the neighbourhood add a nice touch to Hallowe'en!!










Every night this past summer I walked past this old gas lamp post, and thought how
it looks like a scarecrow!! I guess last night was its big night out!!!










Wow... Hallowe'en was a blast last night. Bars closed at 3am and the streets were still packed.


----------



## MissyC

I truly enjoyed the pictures TB... fantastic

Next Halloween Stingu and I will be there too, then we will celebrate Halloween the way nobody else have seen. Stingu as a Polish Prince or perhaps as Lord Dracula from Transsylvania and I will be the wearing a costumized version of an awesome french Douchess Catherine de Medici of Urbino, the Valois dynasty and walking between the crowd!!!!


----------



## Kappa21

I was gonna bring my ***** costume, but then i'd realized i would be bargaining with my life if i had went down Church Street that night :lol:


----------



## Gzdvtz

Kappa, you should EXPLORE not SUPPRESS your inner homosexuality!


----------



## Taller Better

LOL! Dressed as a ***** he might have got rubbed the wrong way and gotten more than he bargained for! :hilarious


----------



## Gzdvtz

I wouldn't mind that blond Neptune dude rubbing me ALL the wrong ways he can think of.


----------



## capricorn2000

Hi TB.... those are really cool pictures you have and I can feel the ambience of the night.

I did some picturing too at downtown granville and i was so excited that I was not able to shot correctly that's why some photos are not as vivid... still familiarzing with my cam....

Pls check:http://http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=973646


----------



## Chadoh25

That was awesome!!!!! All Hail the Queen!!!! LOL Loved the Joan Crawford one too!


----------



## MarkHerz

wow! so cool! the queen is easily my favorite!!!!!


----------



## xzmattzx

That hockey player one is interesting.


----------



## christos-greece

That photo its very nice from Taller' Better's recent shots:


>


----------



## alitezar

Lovely Halloween and Toronto shots TB. Thanks


----------



## Deanb

wow!! really great costumes!


----------



## isaidso

That guy with the glasses holding a camera is the photographer for FAB Magazine. He got me to pose with this hockey goalie, but I didn't make it into the magazine.


----------



## Taller Better

You must mean Tony! LOL! I can't believe he didn't use a picture of a handsome guy like you!!


----------



## isaidso

Taller said:


> You must mean Tony! LOL! I can't believe he didn't use a picture of a handsome guy like you!!


Now you've made me blush! What a nice response to read though. :happy:

Perhaps, it was too much of a cliche photo. I went as a Pittsburgh Steeler; had everything except the helmet. What were you wearing?


----------



## christos-greece

Taller said:


> You must mean Tony! LOL! I can't believe he didn't use a picture of a handsome guy like you!!


Do you know that photographer?


----------



## Taller Better

christos-greece said:


> Do you know that photographer?


I've known him socially for many years.


@isaidso
I went as myself! LOL! I finished work a bit early and dashed over to the village to snap photos.


----------



## Neitzsche

Taller said:


> Welcome to our country, Neitzsche, and I hope you have a wonderful time! It should be nice and hot by July 1st!


Hey thanks mate. I've got quite the soft spot for Canada. No surprises given I recently married a lovely Canadian girl. Very much looking forward to the royal tour. :cheers:


----------



## MarkHerz

Taller said:


> Messini. My favourite!!


Cool! Will definitely try it out soon, the pic looks really yummy!! Thanks, thanks!


----------



## christos-greece

MarkHerz said:


> Cool! Will definitely try it out soon, the pic looks really yummy!! Thanks, thanks!


I recommend you to do that, go there


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks for the kind words, folks! Much appreciated!!! :yes:

Some Spring pictures from today!


----------



## Chadoh25

NICE!


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures


----------



## christos-greece

Really awesome kay:


----------



## skylark

lovely shots!!!


----------



## Deanb

super photos once again 

toronto is looking great


----------



## Elkhanan1

^^ Did you notice this pic, Dean? There's an exhibit on contemporary Israeli ceramics at the museum right now. kay:



Taller said:


>


----------



## Taller Better

Sorry I've had little time this Spring for photography, but snapped a few piccies today just to grease up this old thread! :yes:



















Lovely hot weather for Victoria Day!! Hit 28c, and tomorrow even warmer:



















new condos springing up in my neighbourhood:










Bloor Street


----------



## Chadoh25

Fabulous updates buddy! I love the two where you are looking down at the Church. Very nice!


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx

I like the picture from your apartment building.


----------



## PortoNuts

Toronto's condos are wonderful. Thanks for the nice pictures :bow:


----------



## christos-greece

xzmattzx said:


> I like the picture from your apartment building.


The new condos?


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys! I promise to take more pics this upcoming summer.


----------



## christos-greece

Taller said:


> Thanks guys! I promise to take more pics this upcoming summer.


Looking forward for this :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

I took these photos yesterday, and posted them in a thread started in another section of SSC by a member from Burlington who feels Toronto's City Hall is the ugliest one in the world!! 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1149309

Toronto's City Hall was designed by renown Finnish architect Viljo Revell (the winner of an International Architectural contest) and was built in 1961. It has remained one of Toronto's favourite buildings and city squares for well over half a century, and has become one of the symbols of our city:

















































Lunch!! 




























They had to install little mesh gates to prevent skateboarders from trying to use the arches! :lol:



















The Square has always been very popular with Torontonians and tourists alike, and is one of the focal points of our city, both in winter and summer. 










Let's walk up one of those gentle sloping ramps, and see the beautiful new garden installed on the roof of the council chambers:










It has become an instant hit with visitors, and goes all around the building:














































Let's have a closeup look at the careful attention that was paid to construction:










the visual texture and light/dark play was created by painstakingly attaching strips of rough stone to the concrete backing:



















I find it hard to believe this futuristic looking building was designed well over half a century ago:


----------



## desertpunk

I can think of few towers built at that time that are more soaringly iconic and forward-looking than Toronto City Hall. Every bit as iconic and futuristic as the Seattle Space Needle which was built a year later. A classic beauty that never ages.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Toronto's city-hall :cheers: btw, the dog is yours or from a friend of yours?


----------



## FREKI

Great new pics mate


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates! I miss the TO!


----------



## PortoNuts

Toronto's City Hall is truly a landmark. :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Its really great for sure...


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded

Toronto City Hall is beautiful, i'm not usually into modern city halls that replace classic ones, but this one is an exception, cause it's well planned and executed.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks for looking at my pics, folks!! Some pics from this morning walking the dogs around my neighbourhood:














































National Ballet of Canada School:










Fancy-Schmancy Convenience Store!!


----------



## Taller Better

On College Street West today to watch the Brazil vs Ivory Coast match:



































































































































































The mood was a bit sombre in Little Italy, as they played to a disappointing draw today:


----------



## xzmattzx

Is Praca Luis De Camoes the Portuguese neighborhood or something?


----------



## Taller Better

It is in the Portuguese neighbourhood. There is a slightly eerie, one hopes "Impressionistic" bust statue of him there.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ And about those updates Taller, Better are indeed very nice :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx

So it's a street named after some guy?


----------



## Taller Better

No, it is a Portuguese Community Centre, with a statue erected in his honour. The street is Dundas. 

Canada Day pics from our Harbourfront!!! :carrot:


----------



## Taller Better

Happy Canada Day, to our friends around the world!!! :dance:


----------



## Mahratta

I've not been here in too long! Just spent a good while looking at the great pictures, TB.  Happy belated Canada day!


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice new photos Taller, Better :cheers: Happy Canada Day


----------



## xzmattzx

Thanks for clearing that up with the Portuguese name.

It looks like Canada Day went well. The Harbourfront is a great place to spend a Summer day.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys! Some photos from College Street at Bathurst Avenue, after Spain winning the World Cup today!! Hope they convey a feeling of the spirit!! :yes:


----------



## Taller Better

If you can't beat 'em, join 'em!! 































































































































Footie player of Tomorrow!!


----------



## Taller Better

Many of the folks out today were, of course, from Mexico, Central and South America.
All you need for a party is a bit of music and a drink or two, and the dancing starts!! 

:dance:


----------



## Taller Better

all the girls lined up for a photo with the cute cop!! 














































ok, so maybe today wasn't such a great one for _everyone....._











Thanks for joining me in this little celebration today!! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting, amazing and also very nice updates TB


----------



## Gerrad

*cute cop alert*


----------



## Chadoh25

Great photos!


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures. I was hoping that you took pictures of the celebration like you did in 2006. Any hoochiemamas take off their tops this time? 

I have to say, though, that some people seem very confused about their heritage. Mexicans in Canada cheering for Spain? Suonds kind of like a person from Michigan and living in Florida but is a Yankees fan.


----------



## HipHopCanada

xzmattzx said:


> Nice pictures. I was hoping that you took pictures of the celebration like you did in 2006. Any hoochiemamas take off their tops this time?
> 
> I have to say, though, that some people seem very confused about their heritage. Mexicans in Canada cheering for Spain? Suonds kind of like a person from Michigan and living in Florida but is a Yankees fan.


It's the same case with the Portuguese and Brazil. As soon as the Portuguese are eliminated, there's an instantaneious hop to the Brazil bandwagon, and all of a sudden they become brazilians. :lol:


----------



## Taller Better

I think it was only a portion of the South American community joined in after all those teams were disqualified. I knew people from SA who were adamantly opposed to Spain winning, and would not have been there last night. If France won, there would be some celebrating in Montreal. If England had won, there would have been a lot of celebrating in Toronto. People do settle for cheering for which team they have at least some sort of link! LOL! Plus, also, to be honest people here just like an excuse for an impromptu street party. Therefore you get all sorts of nationalities joining in... if the Dutch had won, I am pretty sure the crowd would have been smaller.


----------



## skylark

wow...nice Canada day's photos....
we had a lousy Canada day weather here in the West Coast.


----------



## Taller Better

New little "urban beaches" are springing up on our waterfront, where concrete and parking lots existed before. This newest one I visited is called "Sugar Beach", in honour of an old Canadian sugar factory next to the property. Corus, one of Canada's largest media companies, has built their new headquarters building on the waterfront, and here are the results. Be aware in the photos that the beach is not yet officially opened, and is still_ "a work in progress"_. Machinery is still on the site, and they have yet to replace the temporary utilitarian light poles.


----------



## Taller Better




----------



## Taller Better

they are just waiting for the water to be turned back on again, after the G20
to turn this glorious multi-jetted fountain back on.


----------



## Taller Better

Ok, I'll try with some more photos. A ride down Bay Street, two days ago... looking up!


----------



## Taller Better

New condos going up everywhere:



















on the waterfront:










I love to ride my bike on the Martin Goodman trail, which runs for about 56 kilometres along our waterfront, from Humber Bridge in the West, to Rouge River in the east:














































photos from Polson Pier:



















Stopped for a nice cold bevvie at an outdoor patio bar, but was too shy to join in the poolside fun!!


----------



## Taller Better

a very interesting and still fully operational ship Bascule type ship chancel built in 1916 at the foot of Cherry Street. Luckily it was not raised so I could cycle over it!!










another ship:





































More beautiful cherry trees kindly donated to our city, in the name of International friendship! kay:




















I stumbled across Keating Channel, which I never even knew existed. There was a fun
little pub on the side of the canal:
































































inside the pub:










there were many interesting photos of old Toronto on the walls:


----------



## Taller Better

Back on my bike, and time to ride up to the Distillery District. I've photographed this
area many times before, for this thread, but for newcomers here it is the site of the old 1832 Gooderham's Distillery that has now been converted for artists, their shops, restaurants and bars:

http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j251/dawnd_01/WINTER%202008/Winter%20Part%20Two%202009/Late%20Summer%20Early%20Fall%202009
/2010%20Summer%20Part%20Deux/IMGP3153iJuly1910.jpg


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice really updates from Toronto TB :cheers: and Trump Tower becomes great day by day...


>


----------



## Goku

great job as usual, TB


----------



## Deanb

beautiful toronto, once again


----------



## Chadoh25

Always something cool to see in Toronto! Great job TB!


----------



## kingsway

nice set of photos.
I like those pics with old rusting trucks.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Love the angels! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, very nice new photos from Toronto TB


----------



## Deanb

greggy, would love to come and be your guest, will u have me?


----------



## Taller Better

It would be wonderful if you come to visit, Dean, and of course I will always be happy to show you my town!! :yes:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Sometime in the future (i dont know when, now i am little tight -money issue- ) i will try to visit you and the city of Toronto for sure


----------



## Taller Better

You will be most welcome, Chris! The day will come!! :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx

Taller said:


> Thanks, Matt! I appreciate the feedback on the pics. I'll keep an eye out for any unusual neighbourhood signs.


Thanks, but no need to inconvenience yourself over a bunch of street signs. Just keep doing what you're already doing!


----------



## Taller Better

Never an inconvenience; in fact it is fun! :yes:


----------



## christos-greece

Taller said:


> You will be most welcome, Chris! The day will come!! :cheers:


:cheers1:


----------



## Chadoh25

Great updates TB!


----------



## Taller Better

Thank you gentlemen!!! From its humble beginnings back in 1976, the Toronto International Film Festival has grown to become one of the largest and most prestigious in the world. This year is an important one for the festival (affectionately known as "tiff") as it has finally moved into its new permanent quarters at the "Festival Tower" on King Street. I rode down there last night to snap some photos of the excitement:


----------



## Taller Better

*<<< CONTINUED FROM PREVIOUS PAGE. TORONTO INTERNATIONAL FILM FESTIVAL PHOTOS!  *

In the back parking lot, a little bit of funkadelic Smirnoff advertising! A group of young kids raised up by a crane, and dancing their little hearts out:




























Busy across the street:














































and some shots in the neighbourhood of the new Toronto International Film Festival Tower:




























big festival party at Roy Thompson Hall:


----------



## Taller Better

Got on my bike and rode back toward Yonge Street:










Busy at the King Edward Hotel:










This restaurant tends to get a lot of Film Festival parties:










when I went by The Elgin Theatre earlier, paparazzi were snapping red carpet photos. On my way back, the hubbub had died down:



















Pictures from earlier in the day, in Yorkville:

a film I am excited to see:
































































a _frisson_ of excitement here as there was a film festival party in the courtyard:


----------



## Taller Better

Holt Renfrew has beautiful windows for the Festival:























































the Windsor Arms has a lot of celebs staying there:


----------



## Urbanista1

definitely world class - great pics that capture Toronto's essence (at its best of course). Thanks


----------



## Aaron W

Love Toronto! Very much enjoyed the shots around the film festival. kay:


----------



## charliewong90

wow, these are tons of fantastic photos.
loving the colourful night shots.


----------



## Grey Towers

Taller said:


>


Nice pics of film fest action. The small second-floor patio seen above on Bellair is always buzzing with people late into the night during the festival.


----------



## christos-greece

I must say that those photos of you are TB are the best, very nice images about Toronto :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys!! :hi:


----------



## oceanmdx

Yellow Fever said:


> its about 2 and half hours flight or a day of driving.


You'd be lucky to drive it in 2 days.


----------



## Taller Better

Sorry I've been so negligent, folks! I've got lots of upcoming pictures to post. First, some Bloor Street/Yorkville piccies I snapped just before Christmas:


----------



## Taller Better




----------



## Taller Better

Swing right onto Avenue Road:








































































































































and back onto Bloor Street:






















































































































and south onto University Avenue:


----------



## Taller Better

After New Year's Eve, there was a little lull in the pubs for a day or two, which made a perfect opportunity to do some photography of some of my "haunts". I'm kind of shy photographing when they are full of people!! 

The first is The Spotted Dick, where a few days before this I had had lunch with Australian SSC member Gappa and his lovely wife!!



















my meal started with a spicy mackeral cake:










some ribs:










and Spotted Dick for dessert!!




























and the original Spotted Dick, a Dalmatian!!





































I'll post some more of my favourite pubs if anyone is interested!


----------



## MarkHerz

Cool photos, T,B!!


----------



## christos-greece

Cool, very nice photos at night from Toronto Taller, Better :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures! I'm looking forward to seeing more pub interior architecture and tastes.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ About those pubs (interior view and tastes) i would like to see more too :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks so much, folks! Okay, if you are not too bored, I have some more pics! 
Here was another pub in my neighbourhood. This one is up above a curry house:




























a nice cosy place to have a drink:


----------



## Taller Better

and then along to my favourite pub of all!



















It is so much like the Rover's Return in Coronation Street that you half expect Liz
McDonald to be behind the bar! 























































a cosy little snug with a fireplace!




























A good place to catch up on news from across the pond, as they stock some newspapers:










Moving right along, another pub in the 'hood:




























I'll not bother with any interior shots as I found it less than attractive, or welcoming. Won't be hurrying back there any time soon!


----------



## Taller Better

Moving on to a much warmer and friendlier establishment! This one right in the middle of the Gay Village:




























Such a lovely place, and one of the nicest barmaids in town!










It's kind of a... well, Mock Tudor interior. Nice to sit and watch the village go by:





































a nice hot snack.. scrumptious chips n' curry sauce:



















downstairs by the 'loo:



















Some more in the neighbourhood:


----------



## christos-greece

Cool and very nice night shots Taller, Better :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures again. Are these places all that dark in person?


----------



## MysticMcGoo

I personally like a dim pub environment. Has a nice ambient mood to it.


----------



## christos-greece

BTW, those pubs are in your neighborhood Taller, Better?


----------



## Taller Better

Yes, they are all within a five minute walk of where I live. Well, the pubs are a bit dim, but not dark. The lighting is low, so it is hard to take photos without a flash; and I don't like flash photos. Everything looks harsh. But, I like a pub a bit dark, and I don't mind a bit of wear about the edges!


----------



## Marcanadian

You capture the city beautifully!


----------



## xzmattzx

Yes, dim is alright, but dark is not that great. 

Your pub pictures have inspired me to do the same, which I planned on doing for a while anyway for my Delaware thread but have not gotten around to. Unfortunately, I lost one chance already; one pub outside of Newark, "A Piece of Ireland", closed in the past few months, and I didn't get a chance to take a picture inside. I had my camera with me quite a few times as well. It was a pretty cool place, and someone from Ireland that I know said that it was the closest thing to an authentic Irish pub that she'd seen in the U.S. But there are plenty of other drinking establishments for me to show some time in the future (like a place in New Castle that is believed to be the second-oldest bar in the US).

If I get a chance to meet up with you again some time, even briefly, you might need to show me some of these places in person.


----------



## Taller Better

xzmattzx said:


> Yes, dim is alright, but dark is not that great.
> 
> Your pub pictures have inspired me to do the same, which I planned on doing for a while anyway for my Delaware thread but have not gotten around to. Unfortunately, I lost one chance already; one pub outside of Newark, "A Piece of Ireland", closed in the past few months, and I didn't get a chance to take a picture inside. I had my camera with me quite a few times as well. It was a pretty cool place, and someone from Ireland that I know said that it was the closest thing to an authentic Irish pub that she'd seen in the U.S. But there are plenty of other drinking establishments for me to show some time in the future (like a place in New Castle that is believed to be the second-oldest bar in the US).
> 
> If I get a chance to meet up with you again some time, even briefly, you might need to show me some of these places in person.


Fantastic! Shoot me a message when you post them as I would love to see your pub pics! 
Also, next time you are in TO let me know and we'll hit a few of these pubs!
I'll tell them to crank the lights up if it is too dim! :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25

Fabulous!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I wait and some of your photos from Toronto, Chad


----------



## DWest

wow! cool shots.


----------



## vanboy2

TB you are the best.Thanks.


----------



## Taller Better

Like I said, vanboy, when you come to Toronto I'll show you those pubs! :yes:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Some day if i ever come to Toronto, i also would like to see those pubs...


----------



## Taller Better

You know you would always be a welcome guest in Toronto, Chris! You are practically an honorary citizen!!


----------



## christos-greece

Taller said:


> You know you would always be a welcome guest in Toronto, Chris! You are practically an honorary citizen!!


Thank you TB :cheers1:


----------



## gappa

Yay! Now I'm famous!

It was a good pub, nice a dim like they should be.


----------



## MysticMcGoo

"The spotted dick" is probably the worst pub name I've ever heard. Either that or the best pub name I've ever heard.


----------



## Taller Better

A nice fresh snowfall!!



















got up the next day and went for a walk through it. I'll even give you some nice wintry music to listen to during the tour!! "Neiges" by Andre Gagnon:














































































Cannons from the historic Battle of Louisbourg, Nova Scotia in 1758:


----------



## Taller Better

I know I've strolled many times in this thread through the campus of the University of Toronto, but what the heck, one more won't hurt!! It has a certain charm when covered with downy white snow



















You'd be shocked too if you were stuck outside all winter:



















Ders an icicle hanging from my dose!!





































pointing to the true north... just slightly off kilter to what we call north with our
street grid system:






















































































































the old Observatory:



















I took more, and maybe will post some tomorrow!!! Thanks for coming along for the 
tour!!


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures. I'm glad to see Winter pictures. Maybe the university should embrace the season and get rid of the jack-o-lantern on the observatory.

The University of Toronto looks about as old British as any college campus I've ever seen on the continent. The old Gothic and Romanesque buildings remind me a lot of Princeton.


----------



## christos-greece

Those winter photos of Toronto are indeed very nice


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks for the messages, guys! Much appreciated. Ok, a few more:

Soldier's Tower:








































































































































I guess someone was in a partying mood! :lol:





































a London Plane tree; not native to Canada but brought in during Victorian times:










Now time to start walking back home:










St Basil's Roman Catholic Church (1856)



















an old 1930's apartment block:


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures. I was actually reading about St. Basil's in "No Mean City" earlier today in between my writing at school. That book give a nice account of old buildings in the city (although many demolished by publishing , and many more afterwards as well).


----------



## intervention

Awesome pictures  ...


----------



## christos-greece

^^ As well lovely, very nice photos TB


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! stunning shots.
absolutely, a one great photo tour.
that old quarter reminds me of an old English town.


----------



## Guest

Love, love, love this pic :applause:










Some of those pics remind me of Christchurch, NZ  I haven't had much time to peruse through your thread but I am so glad that I finally made the time. Thanks mate, the pics are awesome :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Thank you sir!! Spring has Sprung!!

Hoping everyone had a bit of St Patrick's Day fun today! I did!! Started out early in the afternoon with a friend, and we went to a couple of very authentic and very fabulous Irish bars on the Danforth:










Nice jigs with a fiddle and lowland bagpipes:










check the groovy little stools and itsy bitsy tables:










Next door at the sister pub:


















then a breather with friends at an extremely nice Scottish pub on College at Ossington. Best pub food in the city, hands down, and amongst the _very_ best staff, too. 




























the calm before the storm:



















to the oldest pub in the city, and one of the oldest in the country, The Black Bull (1833), which has weathered 178 St Paddy's Days :




























these are the under 30 set, and yes I know St Patrick's Day is not celebrated like this
in Ireland, but its the way kids do it on this side of the pond:










a football pub:










some poor sod got pulled over by a patrol horse!










The other pub which also lays claim to being oldest continuous pub in the city,
The Wheat Sheaf (1849):










This is the green beer crowd, who were all having a blast by the way....:










I know there is no green beer in Ireland on St Patrick's Day, so for the Irish reading this bear with me, as we are not in Ireland! 




























mild weather (15c) allowed patios to be open:























































manhole cover from 1889:










How "suits" in the Central Business District celebrate:










Line ups all afternoon and impossibly long at 6pm:



















around the corner to O'Brien's:










sadly, lineups too long to get in:










onto Yonge Street:



















the new Trump Tower going up:










the new Four Season's tower from the other day:










and finally my very late supper!


----------



## christos-greece

Cool, very nice new photos from Toronto Taller, Better


----------



## Deanb

cool photos! love it


----------



## ancient moor

Nice pictures, the city looks beautiful! 

People in toronto love outdoor patios, the secound it warms up, they are open with people, cool!


----------



## Taller Better

So true! everyone is dying for Patio Season!!


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures. Updates like this one are great because it gives a nice mix of everything: exteriors, interiors, mundane places as opposed to the attractions, and life for people in Toronto.

I've started taking pictures of some bars that I go to, specifically the Irish pubs so far, since my favorite pub down here closed last year and I never got to take a picture of the interior. So now I am getting pictures of the "authentic" places before it's too late.

Apparently two guys knew you were taking a picture of the Black Bull.


----------



## Taller Better

^^Yeah, when I went inside they told me that they had struck a pose for me! :lol:

I generally like to keep a few summer photos to post during the winter or spring, just to remind myself that summer is around the corner. I'd like to post some pictures from a little day trip I took up to a suburb of Toronto last summer, to visit an old town about 30 km northeast of downtown Toronto, called "Unionville". It was settled in 1794.


----------



## Taller Better

A variation of the mid-Victorian wooden "Stick Style Gothic" house:



















This pretty little Regency cottage is the oldest building left in town, and was built
by Frederick Eckhardt in 1829:










Lovely little Georgian doorway:


----------



## Taller Better

snack: a savoury Cornish Pasty and a Fanta!



















Double decker bus tour:


















































































supposed to represent Governor Simcoe, but he had a positively ghastly wig on! But
he had a good sense of humour, and had us chuckling:





































The day was hot, and the tour was long... so eventually I needed to wet my whistle
and have a proper meal:










Let's choose something from the menu:










Nothing like a pie n' peas to give you energy:




























a beer from the county where many of my family came from:



















this area was originally settled by German immigrants:










snazzy old car:





































after a few tunes by an outdoor band, I waved goodbye to Unionville. I've a good
mind to go back up this summer and visit it again!!!


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures. Unionville looks like a great Canadian Victorian village. I see similar elements in places like Niagara-On-The-Lake, Fort Erie, and countless other Ontario towns.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed very nice new photos from around Toronto :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, guys! Much appreciated!


----------



## vancouverite/to'er

Cute town! Enjoyed the tour :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

wow, that's one lively celebration of St Patrick Day
and you really captured the vibrancy of the place.
Likewise, Unionville has that quaintness that really mesmerizes me.
this town absolutely has lots of characters.
thanks for the photo tour bud,

*Vancouver&Burbs* *TravelPhotosUpdate*


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks guys! I am happy you checked out my thread!! Lot's of celebrating over here in Toronto in Little India because of today's big win by India in the World Cup of Cricket!!! 














































I celebrated with food, of course! :eat:


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures. No celebration here for the same thing, despite our big Indian population, but I think that's because our Indian population is older and more suburban.


----------



## oceanmdx

Love the photos of Unionville TB... they remind me of Niagara-On-the-Lake... are there any other areas in metro TO, that look similar to Unionville?


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks Matt! My idea of posting photos from the cricket celebrations here apparently sank like a stone, but I am happy someone liked the pics! 
Hi Mr Haney! I think there is an old village part of Markham, and an old part of Oakville, but I am hazy on those areas. Port Hope is about an hour
drive east of downtown Toronto and it is quite scenic too. 

Some snaps from out and about today wandering around Yorkville:






































the new Four Season's Hotel:




























nestled next to some of the oldest buildings in Yorkville:










Some more random Yorkville snaps..



















New condo going up across from the Royal Ontario Museum, "Museum House"


----------



## xzmattzx

You will pretty much always get a response from me. Seeing palces and life in Toronto is always something that I find interesting, and you do a good job showing your city on top of that.

How does the inside of the old Maple Leaf Gardens look? Is there ever a chance for the general public to get in there yet?


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great (new) photos Taller, Better :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx

I need some more pictures to get me in the Toronto mood before I'm up there in a couple weeks!


----------



## Chadoh25

FABULOUS! I wish they could do something about the Gardiner Expressway. Maybe they could do what Boston did and just put it underground!


----------



## proskarzysko

Excellent thread!
I particularly like food pics you post from time to time. They make my mouth water.


----------



## isaidso

xzmattzx said:


> I need some more pictures to get me in the Toronto mood before I'm up there in a couple weeks!


Are you in Toronto for Canada Day/Pride Week?


----------



## xzmattzx

isaidso said:


> Are you in Toronto for Canada Day/Pride Week?


Phillies game, but it happens to coincide with your Canada Day weekend.


----------



## Clay_Rock

Thanks for posting these photos from your Open Doors adventure! Looks like it was another good year for the event.


----------



## Deanb

TO sure has some incredible places to visit


----------



## christos-greece

^^ That's true; Toronto has some great places to visit...


----------



## Taller Better

edit


----------



## Taller Better

edit


----------



## Taller Better

edit


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures so far. It looks liuke you had a good day for it. It was nice down in Port Colborne for me this mornign, and I got in a quick swim before leaving. Also, thanks for showing all of us around yesterday!


----------



## Taller Better

Hey, no problem! Was totally fun. Did you catch the ball game today? Thankfully the Jays won it to prevent a sweep!


----------



## xzmattzx

Taller said:


> Hey, no problem! Was totally fun. Did you catch the ball game today? Thankfully the Jays won it to prevent a sweep!


No, just yesterday's. I got home about an hour ago. There's nothing fun about the Phils lose though. Be thankful Cliff Lee had a bad day.


----------



## christos-greece

Cool, very nice photos Taller, Better


----------



## xzmattzx

Want to hear something funny? A guy that I know here in Delaware was sitting 1 or 2 sections away from me at the game on Saturday. Another person that I know was at Gretzky's bar after Saturday's game like we were.


----------



## SO143

Thumbs up for the most multicultural city kay:


----------



## Linguine

nice shots...thanks for giving us a glimpse of Toronto.:cheers:


----------



## Deanb

great shots, toronto has many hot guys


----------



## christos-greece

We like to see more ...if it possible of course :cheers:


----------



## rise_against

I cant look at your thread to often it makes me want to come home.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ OMG! Are you still over there? Are you going to move home someday?

Every year I go on a hot summer day to The Danforth (Greektown) and take some pictures of the fun. Every year the pictures look pretty much the same, I know, but I always have fun doing it! That is what I did yesterday. I got off the subway at Pape Station:


----------



## Taller Better

^^ the smells wafting from that bakery forced me to go in and have a little snack!!










mouthwatering spanokopita:










and freshly made honey balls!


----------



## Taller Better

tchotchkes galore for every occasion imaginable:























































a more typical "Canadian" style pub:














































I'm curious about this new monster "Sports Bar" but did not venture inside yet....









































































one of my fave haunts:














































where I go for more special occasions:



















fruit and veg everywhere:



















nothing like it when local produce is in season:



















this is the street's little village square:
































































and then farewell to one of the prettiest and most fun streets in the city, as I head back downtown:


----------



## Chadoh25

Fabulous!


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures from the lakeside and Greektown! You need to show us more lazy summer afternoons and evenings around the city.


----------



## skymantle

Beautiful Greektown. A slice of Mediterranean ambience in Canada :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, guys! I'm always amazed at the amount of Greek being spoken on the street. It is even more fun at night, of course, but I did not get a chance to stay later this time. Here are some snaps from a year or two ago:









































































*OPA!!!!*


----------



## capricorn2000

wow!, the Greektown is so neat and great with sidewalk cafes and restaurants.
there must be lots of Greek food choices.
this makes me hungry for Greek food I will visit our Stephos here for some lamb chop.
thanks Greg for showing them.


----------



## ikops

The streetlife looks great.


----------



## Conor

Great thread! I visited Toronto when I was really young, but mostly stayed in the suburbs and can't remember very much unfortunately  I'd LOVE to go back though. It's one of the most vibrant and trendy cities in NA imo


----------



## christos-greece

I agree! Beautiful, very nice photos from TO's greektown


----------



## Deanb

awesome 

apparently both toronto & new york have big greek communities?


----------



## WaterOnMars

cool night shots... was that handheld or tripod?


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, guys! Handheld shots, sometimes leaning up against a tree or post. 

@Dean; there is a big Greek community in Chicago, and likely in New York, too. Also Melbourne in Australia, I believe.


----------



## חבר1.0

I love Greektown! What a beautiful neighborhood!  :cheers2:

I think I am getting hungry from looking at all t hose pictures though...


----------



## christos-greece

The Greek community in Toronto, how big is it?


----------



## Taller Better

I think I once read that it is something like 150,000, but I can't remember the exact figures.


----------



## Taller Better

Some of my own shots from a week ago, taken from about mid-town:














































a photo of one of our suburbs (Mississauga):


----------



## madonnagirl

Toronto is have a grand summer time
while here in the west coast, we have rain and below 20C temp right now.


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photo update.
true, madonna - we have a short real summertime,
just the other day I saw some trees with yellow leaves...the onset of fall.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed, great - very nice new photos Taller, Better


----------



## Linguine

Love the set of great pics on posts # 3262, 3263 & 3264.....thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC

Hey TB, you should post your great recent pics of the Danforth in the Greek section of Euroscrapers! I know you have in the past. Cheers!


----------



## Guest

Hi TB - I thought that you might like this pic - Auckland's Sky Tower is being lit up for the Rugby World Cup 2011 and each night a specific country has it's turn, last night was Canada's turn to shine  













25 AUG 11 RWC 2011 CANADA by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Chadoh25

Fabulous as usual!


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, all! Loved that tower lit up, Syd!! 

Thanks for the suggestion, Leaf!! I may just do that with some of the Greek pics!! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice shot SYDNEY


----------



## Taller Better

Some wandering-about-town shots from last weekend:

The small downtown "Courthouse Square:





































The seventh Post Office built in Toronto, in 1851, in a delightful Greek Revival Style:










I wandered over to The Distillery District, which is now a pedestrian-only entertainment district with cafes, bars, restaurants and artistic retail outlets at the site of the former Gooderham and Worts Distillery. Built in 1832, the distillery grew to become the largest one in the British Empire, and has been marvellously preserved and redeveloped to its new purposes. New condominiums are springing up in the neighbourhood, breathing new life into what was once a virtually abandoned and locked up compound:









































































a sake brewery:



















nice cheeses from Quebec!! :eat:


----------



## Taller Better

one of the first of the buildings put up in 1832:



















Many of the buildings look exactly the same today as they did in Late-Georgian and Victorian times:










My favourite coffee house, Balzac's, where they roast green beans:




































































































another condo on its way up!










Lot's of outdoor bars/patios:










an excellent brew pub:


----------



## Taller Better

a later stop at a nice patio on a sleepy little canal called The Keating Channel:





































Then a stop at Cherry Beach:




























Heavens above, we're on a street called Love! 










A view eastward to Scarborough:










a couple of shots toward downtown from Polson Pier:



















and a quick glance at the 1850 St Lawrence Hall as I wend my way home:


----------



## proskarzysko

Whole thread is fantastic but the last set is just incredible. Thanks!


----------



## Chadoh25

Fantastisch!


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures! It's sad to see that summer is ending there, just like it is all over the place. I love the golden sunshine that you seem to capture well.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, all! 

Taken yesterday at the Canadian National Exhibition, which has been going strong since
1879. This fair is on the site of the original Fort Toronto (Fort Rouillé), built by French fur traders in 1750, and lasting less than a decade.


----------



## Taller Better

a busker who looked very much like a real tree!


----------



## Taller Better

Time for some Ribs!!! :eat:























































and some last shots, leaving through The Princes' Gate, opened in 1927 by its namesake the Prince of Wales (Edward VIII):


----------



## capricorn2000

wonderful shots as usual Greg.
and nice CNE photos too.
mmm. those spare ribs make me hungry.


----------



## Taller Better

Thank you, sir!!


----------



## Taller Better

spacer to next page


----------



## Taller Better

Pics from Brazil Day last Monday! Was a bit of a chilly dip from previously warm temperatures, but people kept dancing to warm up the Square! For years there has been a big party in New York to celebrate Brazil Day, and three years ago Globo television to include Canada, by bringing it here the day after New York. The feature performing band was Exaltasamba, from Rio. 




























Many of these costumes were brought here from Rio, and had been made for the Carnival there. There is a story that is told by all of the costumes:





































this woman belted out the Canadian National Anthem:


----------



## Taller Better

This man sang the Brazilian national anthem:










a local Canadian/Brazilian rapper Diogo Snow:














































they had Pandeiro competitions for men, and Samba dancing competitions for women. Both got a rather generous $500 prize!!














































This woman is a Brazilian singer in New York City. She was enjoyable, but her set did go on rather a long time:














































a local Samba squad:
































































and finally the featured headliners, Exaltasamba!!!! :rockon: :dance:




























Great day out!!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great Brazil Day photos, Taller, Better; too much crowd!


----------



## aster4000

wow, that's one great celebration.
sure everybody had good times.


MyThread:URBAN Forests & Parks


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures! It's great to see that there's still fun festivals and activities all throughout the summer. I was talking to a friend down here and we were saying that it would be nice if the Wilmington area's festivals were all coordinated around each other's so that the summer time could be one huge fesitval season. While not coordinated, it seems like you can celebrate something almost every other weekend.


----------



## Chadoh25

Fabulous as always! I think I what I'm going to do is create my own Canada thread and include all my photos from Toronto, Victoria, Vancouver, and everywhere inbetween.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, guys!! Well, the festival season is not over yet. Air is getting chillier, but the parties are still hot! Polish Party on Roncesvalles yesterday! 


















































































You can see the lake at the bottom of the photo:




























anyone remember Mike? (aka Meathead):


----------



## Taller Better

dog tired!










a gypsy band, that was my favourite of the day!






















































what every house needs!









































































I bought the black tee shirt!!






















































































































the best bakery on the street:


















































































no shortage of fruit and veg on Roncy!!














































Everyone had a blast!!!


----------



## xzmattzx

Looks like a good time! We have our Polish festival going on as well but it's obviously not nearly as large. It's actually pretty small compared to some of our other festivals as well. Anyway, it looks like you had a great time. Is there an Oktoberfest going on up there as well? Our is going on, and it's great, but I'm sure it better in a big city like Toronto.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Not really.. I think there are some Oktoberfest celebrations, but there isn't a German neighbourhood, or much of a tradition of it in Toronto. I think there are a lot more people of Germanic background in the USA than in Canada. Having said that, some of our earliest settlers in Toronto, around 1795 was a group from Germany. I think in Toronto, the best parties of this sort occur where there are quite distinct 'hoods like Little Italy, Little Portugal, Chinatown, Greektown, Roncesvalles, Little India, Korean Village, etc.... 

The town of Kitchener/Waterloo in Southern Ontario has a big Oktoberfest party. The original name for Kitchener was "Berlin", due to all of the German settlers.. but in World War One it was changed to "Kitchener".

The Ukrainian Festival on Bloor Street was today (Sunday) but I had to work, so I missed it.


----------



## christos-greece

Those areas of Toronto (Little Portugal, Chinatown, Greektown, Little India, Korean Village etc) are good and very nice  as i know from Taller Better's photos


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Thanks, Chris!! 

I took a little cycling tour around our downtown Business District, centred around King and Bay Streets. I'll start with the very beautiful 1929 Commerce Court North. At a staggering 34 storeys, it was the tallest building in the British Empire for 30 years, till its neighbours started sprouting upward. Ironically, the ceremonial sod turning occurred on Black Friday (Oct 29, 1929), which heralded the start of the Great Depression:





































I.M. Pei's 1973 Canadian Imperial Bank of Commerce (CIBC) Tower:



















We can see the new, green Trump International Tower rising tall:










a labyrinth of towers:



















some old, as well as the new:










the old Stock Exchange, now a Design Centre:





































it's attractive Art Deco _bas relief _friezes:


----------



## Taller Better

Many, myself included, consider Ludwig Mies van der Rohe's 1967 Toronto Dominion
Centre tower to be the city's finest example of modernist International Design architecture. It was one of van der Rohe's largest projects. 




























these beautiful Modernist towers had magnificent sweeping outdoor plazas that now
act as gathering spaces for office workers:



















The tallest building in Canada is First Canadian Place, built in 1975. Constructed long before the arbitrary figure of 300 metres was dreamt up to delineate "supertalls", this tower unwittingly stopped two metres before that mythical boundary!  Architect Edward Durell Stone rather unwisely chose beautiful white Italian Carrara marble for the cladding. It is currently being reclad with specially produced fretted white glass panes, as the marble simply did not weather well in our climate:


----------



## Taller Better

some older neighbours......




























Another of my very favourite local office buildings, The Royal Bank Plaza (two towers built in 1976 and 1979 respectively). The windows were specially produced using 2,500 ounces of pure gold:



















Let's look across the street as some neighbours:





































and more fine old buildings in the vicinity:





































Next is Brookfield Place, whose wonderful Atrium was designed by the Spanish architect Santiago Calatrava:


















































































Old City Hall:



















Next, we cycle to University Avenue, to see the new Shangri La hotel going up:




























and looking north to the Ontario Legislature:


----------



## Linguine

Thanks for the very nice updates....kay:


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures! Toronto's Financial District is maybe my favorite business district around. I like ho there are courtyards all over the place, like at Commerce Court.


----------



## Taller Better

Hallowe'en on Church Street!!


----------



## Taller Better

Roy Lichtenstein's crying girl! :lol:


----------



## eastadl

^^ gosh that street looks familiar


----------



## openlyJane

Some interesting pictures. Brookfield Place looks amazing.


----------



## Taller Better

Nice Autumn colour photos from walking my dog, today:





































focusing the camera is such an easy thing; but I seem to have screwed up a bit
today on a few shots:



























































































"HEY!! *YOU* bumped into* ME*!! And who you callin'_ "fat"_???














































I love Virginia Creeper (which is not a serial killer, by the way):




























this type of ivy stays green all winter:


----------



## Taller Better

Last weekend I visited The Royal Agricultural Winter Fair, which is Canada's largest agricultural fair, and has been held every year since 1922. It is indeed quite an old fashioned and very fun event to attend! 

First, we approach through The Princes' Gates:
































































this is where the fair is held:


----------



## Taller Better

Let's go inside:










the excitement builds!!!










You'll find everything from lambs to llamas:


----------



## Taller Better

This is how to wash a BIG horse:










a wander through the stables:










snazzy landau:










Where's my nice long wool coat??










uhmm.... at the coatcheck! 










stayin' warm:










That tickles!!



















a pumpkin that tips the scales at over 1000 pounds!!! 










a watermelon at a hefty 144 pounds:










an apple the size of a large grapefruit:










What Canada was famous for, when it was the Breadbasket of the World:




























the best lamb pie I have had in years!!!



















and Canada's favourite treat, the butter tart:










Outside on the Exhibition Grounds, we can wander around and have a look at the many pavilions that were built around 1921. Many are Art Deco style. 




































































































and we wave goodbye to the Fair as we leave through the Dufferin Gate:










mosey on over the bridge:










and seek out a nice cold bevvie to quench the thirst:










On the way home, I pass through the Yonge/Dundas Square:



















some computer game was being promoted:














































and then, away home!


----------



## xzmattzx

Taller said:


> focusing the camera is such an easy thing; but I seem to have screwed up a bit
> today on a few shots:


I actually think it works, in a way. It makes it look like an 1800s picture in color. Maybe you should play around with it when out and about in places without modern buildings and amenities and see if you can really get that 1800s look.


----------



## Expat

I am enjoying your autumn pictures. Including the fair! Is the arch seen as leaving the fair similar to the St. Louis Arch?


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, Expat! That particular arch was built after earlier ones had been demolished, and was designed in 1956, so I imagine it was indeed influenced by the architect of the St Louis Arch, Finnish architect Eero Saarinen. Saarinen also designed our "new" City Hall here around the same time, so I think he was pretty popular in our city. More piccies! I took these on this past Hallowe'en Day, Oct 31, around Queen's Park, and the campus of the University of Toronto:










The equestrian statue of King Edward VII:


















































































the original University Observatory, no longer used for that purpose:










makes a most excellent Haunted House!! :yes:










Getting close to Remembrance Day:


----------



## Taller Better

a patriotic leaf!


----------



## Taller Better

I believe this is a London Plane Tree, but I could be mistaken:










a cheeky fat black squirrel:


----------



## ZensLens

UofT is such a nice location to shoot, keep em coming! Can't recall if I posted them or not yet, but are you interested in seeing what the inside of the Prices Gates look like?  

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## Taller Better

^^ would LOVE to see them! I follow your photo thread, so please post them! I walked past that hidden door last week, and jealously wondered how to get inside!!!
ps. Added later. For those who would like to see inside the Princes' Gates, Zen has posted them here!!!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1458853



xzmattzx said:


> I actually think it works, in a way. It makes it look like an 1800s picture in color. Maybe you should play around with it when out and about in places without modern buildings and amenities and see if you can really get that 1800s look.


Well, my photoshop skills are practically nil, but I did take a stab at it:





































and a few odds and sods that I didn't post; these three from very close to my home:




























Soldier's Tower at the University of Toronto


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures again! The seipa one, and the original, look pretty good in that out of focus view.

That is not a London plane tree at all. The London plane tree is a European version of our Eastern sycamore. The difference is that the London plane tree is more resistent to salt, and thus is used as a street tree a lot. Eastern sycamores are natural to low levels/flood plains, and don't grow well in a developed environment.

Judging from the bark's texture and leaf shape, I'm guessing that it is an American beech. The trunk structure is very strange, though. Beech trees look like your typical towering tree in the woods. Maybe someone planted several seeds together or manipulated it in some way.


----------



## Linguine

Thanks for sharing your wonderful Toronto pics...lovely autumn colors.:cheers:


----------



## ToroTO

Taller said:


> That particular arch was built after earlier ones had been demolished, and was designed in 1956, so I imagine it was indeed influenced by the architect of the St Louis Arch, Finnish architect Eero Saarinen. Saarinen also designed our "new" City Hall here around the same time, so I think he was pretty popular in our city.


Taller Better, please note that Toronto's new City Hall was not designed Eero Saarinen but by Viljo Revell (also Finnish). E. Saarinen did not do any work in Toronto though he did participate in the city hall design selection.

Very nice pictures, always enjoy looking at your new additions to this thread.


----------



## Taller Better

Ah!! Thank you for correcting me, you are absolutely correct! :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

On Monday I set out to dig up a forgotten little corner of Toronto's history. Back in 1883, a local developer John Coatsworth built a couple of modest little laneway terraces, as housing for the lower working class. The houses were pretty much bare-bones utilitarian for the time, and were not popular within the bigger middle class neighbourhood, Parkdale, that he built them. In fact, public pressure prevented him from building a third. These little laneway nooks are difficult to find, and most people here don't know they exist. The first I visited is called Melbourne Place. I remember stumbling upon it 24 years ago when I briefly lived about a block away. I approached the little hidden laneway by going down Melbourne Street:










if you didn't know what you were looking for, you'd completely miss the little lane:























































a neighbour couple out strolling told me that one of the little houses recently sold for over $600,000.










This forgotten little corner of the city has somehow managed to hang onto its
old gas streetlamps:


----------



## Taller Better

then, back out onto Melbourne Street, and we'll walk over to the other laneway terrace. At one time the neighbourhood of Parkdale varied from middle class to quite posh, before falling quite a bit in the 1950's to '70's. It has come back up quite a bit, as the location is so close to downtown and there is a wonderful collection of Victorian homes. Unfortunately, it was raining steadily by now, so my photos became little more than careless walk-by snapshots.























































I hit King Street:










and then walk south on Dunn Street:



















It strikes me when I am there at how little I know this fascinating neighbourhood of Parkdale, and I made a mental note to come back sometime and explore it further when it is not raining cats and dogs!










In any case, I finally wind my way around to Trenton Terrace. It turns out to be
even more modest than Melbourne Place, and is composed of a little row of tiny worker's cottages:














































Like Melbourne Place, it has a cosy little neighbourhood feel:










Thanks for joining me on this strange little voyage (through the rain puddles) of discovery!!


----------



## Jaborandi

Taller said:


> Thanks, Expat! That particular arch was built after earlier ones had been demolished, and was designed in 1956, so I imagine it was indeed influenced by the architect of the St Louis Arch, Finnish architect Eero Saarinen. Saarinen also designed our "new" City Hall here around the same time, so I think he was pretty popular in our city. More piccies! I took these on this past Hallowe'en Day, Oct 31, around Queen's Park, and the campus of the University of Toronto:


Actually, the Dufferin Gate was designed by local architect, the late Phil Brook and as you said, completed in 1956. I believe it was the inspiration for the St. Louis Gateway Arch which was completed nine years later in 1965, at least that is what Mr. Brook told me though I can't vouch for the veracity of that claim.


----------



## ZensLens

Photo walks are a great part of living here, digging the shots!

Cheers,
Zen


----------



## xtraxxl

love the architecture


----------



## xtraxxl

lamb meat pie...yum


----------



## icemachine

Where exactly is Trenton Terrace, it doesn't show up on google maps?


----------



## xzmattzx

Still enjoying your pictures! Parkdale looks like a nice area.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, guys!! 
@ ice machine, I got it to show up when I did a Google map. It is just off Cowan, between King St West and Springhurst. It branches off to the west off Cowan.


----------



## Guest

Autumn is so beautiful and your pics accentuate that beauty - thanks for all the gr8 pics mate and stay warm


----------



## christos-greece

Great new shots Taller, Better


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, everyone! I appreciate the feedback. More little neighbourhood surprises that turn up on back streets in Toronto:

Draper Street is one of those hidden gems
with little terraced rowhouses on either side of a narrow little street:














































The Bartender's House was likely where all the action was:


----------



## Taller Better

And more little hidden gem streets! The terribly quaint Bright Street:




























Monteith Street (where Lord Thompson of Fleet was born, around 1919 I believe):





































Maitland Street




























The cute n' quirky little Collier Street tucked in behind Bloor and Park 
Road:



















George Street; one of the oldest residential areas in town:














































and, of course, practically every sidestreet in Cabbagetown, which is one of the
most blatantly quaint and picturesque little Victorian nabes in North America:


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely looking terraced streets - very european!


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, Jane! More Cabbagetown delights from the Spring of 2009. It is quite a huge neighbourhood, so these are only a few shots:

An early attempt at progressive planning for comfortable and humane apartment-style living:










Lot's of gingerbread houses in Cabbagetown:



















there is a village feel to this sleepy neighbourhood. It is like stepping back in time. To paraphrase a famous John Major quote,_ "as old fashioned as warm beer and spinsters cycling to Church"_ :lol::














































Yes these were just humble little worker's cottages... but bless the builders for taking the time to make them all a little different from each other:



















One difference between the streetscapes of old Toronto residential neighbourhoods and old Montreal neighbourhoods was the adoption here of the English tradition of often generous front gardens facing the street, except in the lower working class streets. Montreal is an older city, and they tended to build more densely, with houses closer up to the sidewalk:


----------



## Taller Better

More photos of terraced housing that I've posted in the past:



























































































they ranged from extremely modest to the more decorative (Second Empire Style)










in many cases the builders replicated pretty much exactly what they had been
building back home in Ireland, England or Scotland:



















In general most Victorian housing in downtown Toronto (and there is a very great deal of it) was built with the houses side by side, even if each house was somewhat different in style:










Here is an example of relatively new townhouses built here in the Georgian style:


----------



## Taller Better

Here is another interesting early stab at humane family apartment style housing. This time the photos were taken in Rosedale, which is like a much more upscale version of Cabbagetown:














































And.... I suppose now that I am on a roll of nostalgia, I may as well repost some photos from different Victorian neighbourhoods. 
More here from the posh old-money Rosedale. Note that there are not many of the old brick lanes left in Toronto:





































leafy, bucolic bliss:





































I smell......_money_.... 














































The wealthier neighbourhoods bordered the very lush Don Valley:










one of my faves:


----------



## openlyJane

Absolutely lovely neighbourhoods - which are very reminiscent of Britain, with the front gardens, as you say - but there is an indefinable 'otherness' ( for me!) which speaks of Canada. :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Then a quick jaunt back downtown to the much older neighbourhoods like Adelaide Street... these buildings date from the 1820's, and the red brick one at the 
far right is Toronto's very first Post Office! 














































various old downtown neighbourhoods:




























Toronto's first "suburb", Yorkville. It is now considered very much downtown, though:









































































Still Yorkville, but off the beaten commercial path:









































































more Yorkville:




























originally built for the town Bobby, the constable's house of the town of Yorkville:





































and that's it for today! Thanks for tagging along this tour of some old
Toronto neighbourhoods!


----------



## openlyJane

Beautiful :banana:


----------



## ZensLens

Love those old homes!


----------



## eastadl

love the old housing photos. I recognise a few streets also


----------



## xtraxxl

Great shots! Love the Victorian architecture!


----------



## skymantle

Yorkville is gorgeous. Is it considered upmarket?


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus

Great pics, love how these older streets and neighbourhoods have been retained so close to the heart of the city.


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures. I love the view from Spencer Gorge. I went there with Jaybird a couple years ago, and the scene reminded me of a scene from books of northern Ontario's bush. Your picture does the same.

I noticed the azalea picture in the Canada photo thread. Azaleas and rhododendrons have been blooming amazingly early down here too, as you can imagine. The bushes and trees not out in the open seem to be settling into a normal time cycle, but plants out in direct sun are blooming or budding or getting leaves remarkably soon. Some azaleas bloomed before St. Patrick's Day here, and they normally bloom in the middle of April. rhodonendrons in direct sunlight have been in bloom for the past week or so, as well.


----------



## Jaborandi

What a fabulous update TB - worth the wait!

Have you ever gone behind Webster's Falls? Now there's an adventure ...


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates from Toronto, TB :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Thanks, guys! No, never been behind the Webster Falls; in fact I didn't really know anything at all about them till this past weekend! 
Cherry trees are coming out in blossom now, and this is very early for them here. I'll start with the Azalea picture Xzmattzx referred to:










Three newish Cherry Trees at the Legislature. The ones at Grenadier Pond were donated to us by Japan back in the '60's and are much bigger; but these little ones are cute, too. I am hoping the Grenadier Pond ones will be out fully by this upcoming Good Friday:





































More Cherry trees at the University of Toronto Reference Library:



















The Legislature:










Looking south from the Legislature:



















one of my favourite statues at the Legislature:










The Equestrian Statue of Edward VII in Queen's Park. The University of Toronto gave a 999 year lease of the land for Queen's Park to the Government of Ontario in 1859:










Looking North toward Yorkville:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Those spring photos are also very nice :cheers:


----------



## Deanb

toronto looks so cool greg  did it get warmer the last few weeks?! over here (Holland) it's still very chilly


----------



## Kappa21

^^ Yes. Seasonally warm. 

Come for a visit


----------



## Yellow Fever

awesome photos, TB!


----------



## Enzo

Toronto looks so beautiful...
I love cherry trees in the spring time... Don't they look great?

Wicked photos! Congrats!


----------



## Deanb

Kappa21 said:


> ^^ Yes. Seasonally warm.
> 
> Come for a visit


I'd love to actually! but most of my friends at the moment are either european or israeli so I have no place to stay in toronto


----------



## Kappa21

Deanb said:


> I'd love to actually! but most of my friends at the moment are either european or israeli so I have no place to stay in toronto


Boged!
Kappa is your friend :hug:


----------



## spearhead

Awesome and peaceful photos! Thanks for sharing T.B.! 

Toronto is the most beautiful city i ever been so far,most specially at night. I heard about the beauty of LA and downtown Chicago but i have never been there yet. I have been in Manhattan, NY but didn't like it that much with all their potholes, its an old city, too crowded.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, guys! 

I've done this before, but again I went for a little walk around CityPlace yesterday. A decade ago, this former railway lands were nothing but a huge deserted and unused brownfield. This development is the largest residential project in Toronto's history, and is still only about 2/3 complete.


----------



## Taller Better




----------



## Taller Better

Yesterday was brilliantly sunny, but a VERY windy day. Dust collected from the winter swirled all round and made bike riding a pain. Went down King Steet West, which is really an up and coming 'hood
Looking downtown from King West at the new Shangri La:










King Street is a very interesting mix of old and brand spanking new:



























































































and a little detour over to Victoria Memorial Square, the site of the first Military
graveyard. Hundreds of soldiers lie buried beneath this park:




























smart new residences in the 'hood:










What's left of the early gravestones; although the first burial here was in 1794, the few surviving gravestones left only date back to 1829:




















As an aside, to my knowledge, the oldest local gravestone extant is from 1817, and is that of the son of Thomas Rideout (the Surveyor General) 
who died at age 18. It is now on the foyer wall of the St James Anglican Cathedral. I suppose it was in the old graveyard of the first
Anglican church that is now long gone.



















The Wellington; a pub across the street from the Victoria Memorial Square that I like very much:










and, rather randomly, a leftover pic I just found. Toronto's oldest China shop established in 1900... it is actually in my neighbourhood and not on King Street:


----------



## Taller Better

I was at Clarence Square yesterday too. Just took a few quick random shots. Wish that who ever stucco'd those rowhouses hadn't done it. The terrace houses on Clarence
Square, and the ones on Draper Street that I show after were all built within a few years of each other, around 1879-1881. Many of these 2nd Empire style rowhouses in Toronto were built at that time. 



















Clarence Square, itself however, is a very old park and was designed around 1837. It remains one of Toronto's oldest parks.










Love the old brick sidewalks:



















Also wheeled through Draper Street, one of my favourite little hidden gem neighbourhoods. A narrow little side-street with two rows of old
terrace houses facing each other. You can tell that the terrace houses on Clarence Square were a bit posher than these, as they
were one extra story tall. These wee little cottages were built to house workers:























































What a BEAUTIFUL orange cat. I love cats that are able to get out and wander freely a bit; so much healthier for them
than being trapped inside all the time. You take a chance that they will never come home, but you are giving them some
freedom. Nothing says happy, cosy home better than a fat tabby cat sunning himself on the porch:










What's up with this little scene? Wonder what happened to result in this?:


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures. It's good to know that exploring weather is arriving up there!


----------



## openlyJane

Interesting pictures. I really like the look of The Legislature Building - and it is interesting to see the, almost, suburban housing amidst the tall city centre buildings.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, everyone! 
The Ontario Legislature was designed by an American architect, hence it looks a bit different from the normal "Romanesque" design in our city near the end of the last century. I find it a bit too heavy and masculine for my personal taste.. but I suppose the imposing look stood for strength and power. I would have liked something less...dark and squat, I think. I like "Romanesque" more for residential houses than for large public buildings, and I wish they had gone for a neoclassical design instead.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Thank you for the newest updates, are very nice too


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, Syd! You must come and visit sometime! :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Taller said:


> Thanks, Syd! You must come and visit sometime! :cheers:


No worries, I would love to. My best mate lives in Vancouver so I can kill two birds with one stone :colgate:


----------



## Yellow Fever

TB's photos always look so natural, realistic and almost give you a 3D feel.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, guys! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Your last photos from Art Deco 1920's Sunnyside Bathing Pavilion was really very nice :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Don't you just love the summer? (When you get one!!)


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Indeed I do! It's been a long one this year, and plenty more to go! kay:
Shots of downtown taken today:














































One of my favourite local Art Deco entrances:










Old and new... Four Seasons and 1878 Yorkville Fire Station:




























1906 Yorkville Public Library ( one of the Carnegie Libraries):


----------



## openlyJane

Great images. Very exciting!


----------



## lezgotolondon

fantastic pictures!

do you eat uncooked potatoes in the americas?


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, everyone! 
No, we never eat potatoes uncooked, lezgotolondon. They must be either boiled, baked or fried.


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures! What building is that Art Deco entrance a part of?


----------



## Taller Better

^^ It is the 1928 Concourse Building! I wandered around downtown a week or so looking at some of our older office towers, and then checked out some of the new hotels going up in town. I suppose now is as good a time as any to show some of my findings! More of the Concourse Building:




























The Victory Tower, from one year later (1929):



















inside the Sterling Tower:



















various bits and pieces of buildings:





































Sadly these lovely bronze doors are all that is left of what was arguably our most beautiful Art Deco tower, The Toronto Star building from 1929. How it got demolished is a mystery to many of us:










A slightly earlier and quite modest tower from 1925, The Northern Ontario Building:



















and the much earlier 1917 Bank of Montreal Tower:


----------



## Taller Better

I'll move on now to what I consider the most elegant Art Deco tower that we 
have left in town, the very beautiful 1928 Canada Permanent Building:























































Let's go through the doors:










the elevators are superb:



















Here is a tower that was designed in the late '40's, and completed in 1951, at
the very tail end of Deco.... the Bank of Nova Scotia tower:




















nice_ bas relief _carvings:


----------



## Taller Better

Looking north up Bay Street to Old City Hall:










the old National Club:










a truly lovely "modernist" tower from 1963, built for Bell Canada:



















a glance downtown:










Here is the brand new Shangri-La Hotel:














































We don't have a lot of Georgian buildings left in Toronto, so thankfully they meticulously
dismantled the Bishop's Block (built in 1829) which was crumbling down, and have 
rebuilt it to some of its original look. It will now be the home for Canada's first SoHo House location; a rather posh Arts club from London:










Let's take a walk up the Avenue... University Avenue to be exact:














































The Modern Gothic Whitney Block, from 1926:





































We whiz by some old houses that now belong to the University of Toronto:





































and finally snap a few photos of the new Four Season's international flagship building:



















I think I caught a bit of everything in that tour! :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures! I appreciate the info on the buildings.


----------



## Jaborandi

Taller said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> No, we never eat potatoes uncooked, lezgotolondon. They must be either boiled, baked or fried.


I quite like raw potatoes.

Fantastic set TB - thanks!


----------



## rise_against

Fantastic! Love the mix of styles in the city. Great photos!


----------



## openlyJane

Such a fantastic wealth of great and varied buildings and styles.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Thanks, everyone!! 
Then, and Now shots. From 2005, and from yesterday. 

2005:










Yesterday:










2005:










Yesterday:










2005:










Yesterday (the buildings now extend further to the left (West):










2005:










Yesterday:










and a few more random shots from yesterday, at the Toronto Islands:





































stopped for lunch:










nice view:









































































One of our oldest Toronto Structures; Gibraltar Point Lighthouse, over
200 years old (1808):




























nice, clean beaches:




























Suburbs Mississauga and Etobicoke in the distance:










Walnuts ripening fast!



















and old Ned Hanlan, after whom one of the islands is named!










I had a wonderful day and hope you enjoyed the snaps!!


----------



## aarhusforever

Thank you for a very nice and interesting thread T,B :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25

Fabulous as always!


----------



## intervention

Taller said:


> ^^ Thanks, everyone!!
> 
> and old Ned Hanlan, after whom one of the islands is named!


What a hunk - no wonder this is the city's gay beach  haha


----------



## Taller Better

Apparently Hanlan's Point was a City of Toronto nude beach back around the beginning of the 1900's, and then switched over to a regular beach and stayed that way till it was converted back to a nude beach. I hadn't been there for a few years and was surprised how much bigger it is now, and how well attended it is.


----------



## openlyJane

The city has expanded and developed at quite some rate in the last seven years.

Regarding the beaches in your images - how far/long to reach them from the city centre?


----------



## Taller Better

^^ The Toronto Islands are about a 10 minute ferry ride from downtown Toronto. Cherry Beach is about half a mile from downtown, and Ashbridge Bay and Kew Beach are about a mile and a half! Sunnyside is about a mile, I suppose. I'm just guesstimating those distances, but all the beaches are natural sand and are very easily accessible by transit!


----------



## Taller Better

I had a wonderful time in Greektown (on the Danforth) this hot summer afternoon:


----------



## Taller Better

Greek food!!

Pork souvlaki with roasted potatoes, and a Greek salad:



















Most reasonable, too.... all this (except the beer) for $11.95:










Messini is definitely my favourite casual Greek resto:










then to a bakery for dessert:



















I find it impossible to resist a mouthwatering slice of Galaktoboureko:


----------



## Taller Better




----------



## Taller Better




----------



## Taller Better

Then later popped into Dora Keogh's (possibly my fave local Irish pub), and their sister pub Allan's on the Danforth for a refreshing cold bevvie:














































We know that anytime.... is Guinness time! 










I love outdoor bars, too, like this nice one in Greektown; especially on a hot 30c day like today!


----------



## Taller Better

Shots of downtown from Riverdale Park today, at various stages of sunset:


----------



## openlyJane

I love the excitement and variety of urban life, and your pictures really excite my 'urban imagination' - but from a British, & personal, perspective, American/Canadian cities are so much 'bigger' & 'more' than their British equivalents ( London excepted - but then that it a rule unto itself!). What, if any, are the attractions for you of British cities? (not including London)


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Hmmmmm... interesting question, Jane. I think the number one reason I love Britain is the aesthetic of the older architecture and the ancient town layouts; I would say that it is more of a passion for me than modern architecture. While in London, friends try to take me to contemporary towers like St Mary's Axe, Lloyd's of London, or the Shard which for them are an exciting new novelty.... but my heart just isn't in it because I think the true beauty of British architecture lies mostly in its historical structures. I imagine the same goes, in reverse, for many British or European people visiting North America; they might be more interested in the contemporary environment than in the historical buildings here that are just loosely based on what they have back home. If I were a British tourist, I doubt if I would visit an ersatz "Castle" here, when the genuine article exists by the score back home (or as a friend noted, _"ten a penny"_  ).
Also I am jealous of the selection of magnificent pubs on nearly every street corner in every town in Britain. You are quite spoiled for choice for excellent watering holes! Here is where one can best encounter the heart and soul of the keen British sense of humour and witty conversational skills. In my opinion, as a society, not only the Irish but the British too are blessed with_ "the gift of the gab",_ which explains their national wealth of literature throughout the ages. I'm also very keen on traditional British foods that are cooked properly, and made with love. It is the type of cooking I was raised on so it is in the blood, so to speak.


----------



## openlyJane

Thanks for that considered and interesting answer. I suppose what attracts any of us to foreign places is their foreignness - architectural, geographical and cultural. :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures once again! Your pictures make me wish that I had more time to spend in Canada. August is such a great time to be up in Ontario, and I really wish that every week in August could last a month.


----------



## Taller Better

Made a trek out on Queen Street East tonight to one of the best little Irish pubs in town; The Céilí Cottage. It was an old cottage from the 1880's, and is perfectly charming as a pub.:cheers:
































































the lamb cottage pie was small, but VERY tasty:



















then I walked a few blocks down Queen Street East to marvel at how it has 
transformed over the past 25 years. Was a dump when I first moved here:


----------



## Kappa21

TB  
You snubbed the Jewish Toronto idea....again...over what? Greektown?!?!? :wtf: 

 but I like Messini's too.. 
I usually go for their Gyro.... really good..really full. Especially a bit tipsy on a Saturday night at around.........ooo i dont know...330 :crazy: 

The prices are the best there. Really like it.. 
Have any of you tried Messini's competitor? 
It looks low down with not many patrons....kinda like that famous Italian Pizzeria's near Bloor/Spadina where one is better than the other.......

BTW - was Messini about to/support to have opened another location on Yonge/Eglinton? :?


----------



## Taller Better

:lol: No, never snubbed it... the Jewish area is farther away and more complex for me to get to, as I don't have a car! Takes some planning for me to get there. The Danforth is so easy to get to! I usually eat at Messini but I'll bet there are other good ones along there. I eat at Mezes for fancier meals. 

Some night shots of the brand new Louis Vuitton, and a saunter around Bloor Street:




























Club Monaco:



















Holt Renfrew celebrates its 175th birthday, from its humble beginnings in 1837 as a
cap and hat shop in Québec City:




























Gucci:










Hermès:










Burberry:














































and the venerable old Windsor Arms, where Elizabeth Taylor and Richard Burton used
to stay:


----------



## Taller Better

The Toronto International Film festival is starting to wind down:
























































and just off the beaten King Street path:


----------



## openlyJane

I love the buzz that is created by cultural festivals.


----------



## LEAFS FANATIC

Excellent pictures as usual TB. Thanks!

I don't know if you like the cold Greek coffees knows as "Frappes" but that new cafe in your pictures called Leonidas makes and serves the BEST frappes in Toronto and they come as close as possible to being just as good as the ones served in Greece. It also has nice desserts and other sweets.

Cheers!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice shots as usuall Taller, Better :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, everyone! 

Found a great new little pub the other day called The Oxley, smack dab in the middle of über-posh Yorkville, but not a bit snobbish.























































beautiful Arts and Crafts wall covering:










downstairs bar where I sat and had my lunch. They put two real ales on at a time, and change them. The day I went there were two delicious Ontario cask ales on; Durham Summer Blonde and Lake of Bays Mocha Porter. Real ales take some getting used to, and have a powerful taste. They are pumped up naturally and are served warmer than carbonated lagers:



















a mouthwatering, scrumptious fish pie n' peas:



















the cosy upstairs bar:










comfy, clubby feel:




























Had a great chat with the chef, Andrew, who hails from close to Manchester. 
An absolutely first rate pub! :yes:


----------



## Jaborandi

Looks really gear - must check it out! Is it right on Yorkville? Not sure but I'm wondering if it is just west of Old York Lane?


----------



## Taller Better

Yes! Almost just across from the Hazelton Hotel. It is really a nice place and the food is delicious!



LEAFS FANATIC said:


> Excellent pictures as usual TB. Thanks!
> 
> I don't know if you like the cold Greek coffees knows as "Frappes" but that new cafe in your pictures called Leonidas makes and serves the BEST frappes in Toronto and they come as close as possible to being just as good as the ones served in Greece. It also has nice desserts and other sweets.
> 
> Cheers!



Thanks for the tip! I saw the Leonidas place and was tempted to go inside to look at their chocolates!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Lovely, very nice updates from Toronto


----------



## eusimcity4

Nce photos! The food looks delicious!


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks! It was delicious and I will be back to try some more!


----------



## Taller Better

hehe!!! :lol:

Pics from a day or so back:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ As well, very nice shots from Toronto


----------



## Taller Better

A beautiful sunny Autumn day, so I wandered around my neighbourhood. 


















































































and, onto Church Street, which is Toronto's gay village:


----------



## Taller Better

Hallowe'en celebrations will begin next Friday and culminate in the big street party on 
October 31. (I will be there to take photos!! )









































































One of my favourite neighbourhood dogs, Hannah:



















Finally stopped in at my local:










and had delicious pea soup with a Scotch Egg:


----------



## openlyJane

Beautiful autumnal colours.

It's great how Canada and The U.S really get into Halloween. I love all of the pumpkins.

In Britain, pumpkins are a relatively recent addition; as a child we carved lanterns out of turnips.


----------



## Student4life

Fantastic pics !


----------



## christos-greece

Your autumn photos and not only those were great as well :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, everyone! :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Question: _"Which outdoor bar balcony in Toronto has the most spectacular view?"_
Answer:_ "Stock", the bar on the 31st floor of the new Trump Tower_

I.M. Pei's Bank of Commerce tower:










top of the First Canadian Place:










and bottom of the same building:










Looking at Mies van der Rhoe's Toronto Dominion Tower:










and it's magnificent pavilion at the base:


----------



## GenericUser

I can't believe I'm just seeing this thread now. Great pics, TB. Toronto is gorgeous!


----------



## Ni3lS

Cool pics TB.


----------



## xzmattzx

Great updates! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing, very nice night photos from Toronto :cheers:


----------



## Jaborandi

Excellent autumn shots TB. The fall colours this year have been just outstanding. Thanks!


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, all! You are right, Jaborandi... Autumn colours turned out much better than I had expected, considering we had that drought in the middle of the summer. They are peaking right now:


----------



## MarcinK

My favourite month to take photographs


----------



## openlyJane

^^Mine too: blue skies, autumnal colours, crisp edges.... :cheers:


----------



## GenericUser

Taller said:


>


Beautiful photos as usual. I was wondering what this is? Is that a sculpture underneath it?


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, everyone! Generic, that is the new Shangri La Hotel that has just opened up on University Avenue. The wonderful and quite exciting looking sculpture underneath is called _"Rising" _, and is by the very talented Shanghai artist Zhang Huan:





































Inside, the hotel is beautiful and serene... this peaceful oasis is where you take afternoon High Tea. A superb new specially hand-crafted Fazioli piano grand piano is being tuned on the far side:










the tea selection is unbelievable:














































New York City's chef David Chang has opened a Momofuku Noodle Bar
here:


----------



## manrush

Beautiful photos of Toronto in the autumn, TB.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks!! 
Hurricane Sandy failed to stop Hallowe'en on Church Street!! :carrot:
The rain was light and then stopped after 8pm, allowing the party to go ahead full force:




























3 Blind Mice:










DEADMAU5
:dance:


----------



## openlyJane

The new hotel looks beautiful - and the sculpture outside fantastic.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed as usually you got some great, very nice shots


----------



## The City Matriarch

Man great pics of Toronto but don't get me started I could look at these pics and others for a long time it's a amazing city really.


----------



## The City Matriarch

Man I see you guys get down on Halloween night.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Your pics look mesmerizing, TB! Can't wait to see more of your autumn to winter pics!


----------



## isaidso

Keep up the good work. I don't comment often, but I do like to visit.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, guys! I really appreciate all of the nice comments. :cheers:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Seriously, is there a Shangri-La Hotel now in Toronto? It looks pretty small to me...


----------



## Taller Better

fieldsofdreams said:


> ^^ Seriously, is there a Shangri-La Hotel now in Toronto? It looks pretty small to me...


 I think you are just looking at their little jewel-like atrium space near the base of the hotel. Here is the Shangri-La:










this part is just at the bottom:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Dang, now THAT is the Shangri-La! I've known that brand from the Philippines; in fact, a mall close to my former home in Manila also has the name Shangri-La, and it is located right next to its namesake hotel, Shangri-La Ortigas. It consists of a twin set of buildings, with identical number of floors, and the Shangri-La Plaza is located right next to it.


----------



## Taller Better

Yes, they seem to be expanding in North America. Nice hotel! :yes:


----------



## The City Matriarch

InTheBeach said:


> Looks like we've hooked another one!
> 
> I suggest that you move to The Beach.
> 
> Great picks TB.


I feel you on that one.


----------



## Taller Better

I spent Saturday wandering about looking at Christmas windows, etc.... I started the day at a downtown shopping centre called Eaton Centre:


----------



## Taller Better

Then, I went outdoors to check out the windows at the big Hudson's Bay department store:



















they have lovely animated old fashioned Christmas windows every year:





































Apparently a couple is dancing upstairs!! 




























even the mice downstairs are tucked into their beds!





































While looking at this window, a man beside me said to his girlfriend:
_"Let's go for dessert now"!_ hehe....










Toronto's Old City Hall across the street:










Nativity scene:



















and then next to it, the New City Hall (called "new" but built in the late '50's):










you can rent skates:










Canadians just_ love_ to skate:


----------



## Taller Better

then over to Yonge Street, where I wandered North to Yonge/Dundas Square:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice Christmas photos :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

I love the christmas window displays - they appeal to the child in all of us - magical.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks to both of you for looking at my pictures! 
After that, I took a stroll down Bloor Street to look at shop windows:


----------



## Taller Better




----------



## Taller Better

I was walking past this lovely 1879 Anglican Church, and noticed an invitation outside
to come in out of the cold and watch the Christmas Concert. I can't resist Christmas concerts, so in I popped:
































































The concert was great fun and I thoroughly enjoyed the Brass Band, playing such old
favourites as Coventry Carol, and The Holly and The Ivy, etc....

Outside again, and this time to continue my saunter along Bloor Street.


----------



## Taller Better




----------



## vanboy2

Taller said:


>


this surprise me that the Bay used Nativity theme for their window display.kudos to them.:applause:By the way the Christmas photos so beautiful Taller.Thank you!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Taller said:


> Apparently a couple is dancing upstairs!!


I don't think they are dancing, TB! 


Great photos as always!


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, guys!! 


Hehe.. they were swirling around in circles, but I just so happened to capture the shadows in a rather **ahem** compromising position! :naughty:


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures! I love seeing the window displays that you photograph at Christmastime. Does the Hudson's Bay Company mix things up a little bit every year? I seem to remember the mice in the matchboxes from another year. Maybe that's just one thing that's the same, as I don't really recall anything else familiar.


----------



## QuantumX

Taller said:


> Thanks, guys!!
> 
> Hehe.. they were swirling around in circles, but I just so happened to capture the shadows in a rather **ahem** compromising position! :naughty:


And what's you're excuse for this one? Let's face it! You're turning into a dirty old man! There is no denying it!:lol::cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

I certainly hope not!! I found the scene un-bear-ably cute!


----------



## QuantumX

Taller said:


> I certainly hope not!! I found the scene un-bear-ably cute!


You found the polar bear sitting down feeling up the one standing up un-bear-ably cute?:nuts:


----------



## paul62

Some very good shots.


----------



## capricorn2000

quite a splendid photos of my favorite time of the year.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, guys! A few photos I took downtown last night:























































and some examples of speciality neighbourhood lighting. First on Elm Street:



















and secondly on Church Street:


----------



## EastOfTheCumberland

Love Toronto! The photos bring back memories!!!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Thanks! Come back and visit us again!

Took a little wander through our Christmas Market at the Distillery District on Saturday. The place was packed with thousands and thousands of people. I got off the subway and walked there through the St Lawrence Market area:



















One of the new condos springing up around the old Distillery District (which dates back to 1832). At one time Gooderhams and Worts Distillery was the largest one in
the entire world. Today it no longer makes Canadian Whiskey, but is a lively gathering
place full of restaurants, shops and galleries:










Let's go in:


----------



## Taller Better

Santa's Lane!




























German folk dancers from Kitchener, Ontario. Lot's of knee slapping, shoe
stamping and _"whooping and hollering"_! :


----------



## Taller Better

The first building that went up in 1832:




































































































Half of the area was for families, but my favourite was the other half; the Beer
Gardens!! Free samples of beer, flight tasting for Scotch and free mini Irish
Coffees! :cheers:



















The crisp air smelled wonderful because of all the blazing braziers throughout the 
area where you could warm up and enjoy a bevvie:














































Had a wonderful day, and look forward to it again next year! :carrot:


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures! It's nice to have a Christmas market like in Europe. I'd like to see that down here. It's nice that it's called a Christmas market, too. Philadelphia has a very small market next to city hall, but it has been called a Holiday Market, but it just "happens" to have Santa, and Rudolph, and whatnot.


----------



## isaidso

Me thinks I need to do a relaxing holiday stroll along the Mink Mile.


----------



## openlyJane

Very atmospheric. I noticed the stall selling British chocolate products; my favourite is 'Galaxy' milk chocolate. Yummy!


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, everyone! 
I've a soft spot for Penguins, myself, and have a hard time walking past them without caving in. Happily Cadbury's is now importing many of their Dairy Milk chocolate bars from the UK for the mass market instead of making them here like they used to. For some reason the chocolate just never tasted the same, so I am pleased to get a wide range of the real thing now at any shop! :yes:

@isaidso.. yes, take a wander down Bloor St... it is looking good this Christmas.


----------



## Guest

Fantastic TB :applause: I don't get much time to look through all the threads that I love and I have had to go all the way back to your Halloween pics - I loved the journey :colgate: This is just WOW ...










Have a fantastic Christmas and be naughty


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, Syd!! Merry Christmas to you, too!! :cheers:


----------



## paul62

It looks very nice.


----------



## capricorn2000

I love your night shots specially in the christmas market....so magical.


----------



## xzmattzx

Merry Christmas, Greg!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

TB, I wish you a Happy Christmas!


----------



## Kappa21

hey! did you guys know that Marilyn Mansons video the beautiful people was shot in the distillery district?


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from TO :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, everyone! And a very Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## Taller Better

First real snowfall of the season! :carrot: Took my dog out for a walk and she was over the moon with excitement. Here are some things I saw on that walk:










the proverbial Last Rose of Summer! 




























Row housing from 1877:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ I wanna go to that White Christmas indeed that is Toronto! Superb shots, TB... Couldn't get any better than those!


----------



## openlyJane

I love those nice looking residential streets, and so close to the city centre.


----------



## lezgotolondon

fantastic pictures as usual!


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, all!!! I took a bunch of photos last week and decided to post them even though they were just with my little camera, and many of the second and third 
set look quite washed out. First stop was St James Anglican Cathedral, 1853:




































































































probably the oldest gravestone in Toronto. This poor young man lost a "Pistols at Dawn" duel, and was shot to death in July of 1817:



















Sarah Polley; but not the Canadian actress who is still very much alive:


----------



## Taller Better

Moving on to St Lawrence Hall, which was built after the first Great Fire of Toronto,
in 1849:









































































the great doors of old St Lawrence Market. A market has stood on this soil since 1803,
making it the oldest continuous market in North America. 



















some 1830's buildings that escaped the first and second Great Fires:


----------



## Taller Better

these ones were built after the 1849 fire, but only narrowly escaped the second
Great Fire of 1904: 





































a fun old painting on the Flatiron Building:










the new L Tower:











The handsome old 1827 Bank of Upper Canada building:





































Toronto's First Post Office, from 1834. I believe it is the oldest surviving Post Office in Canada (correct me if I am wrong, please) and is still a fully functioning Canada Post outlet, as well as a little free museum:



























































































and, to end off, a few "look up" photos from downtown:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome and very nice new photos kay:


----------



## openlyJane

Some great pictures there TB. Lovely stained glass panels in the church, and I love the painting on the flatiron building.

Toronto looks fab in the sunshine.

Apart from the obvious coastal position, in what other ways would you say that Toronto differs to Vancouver? ( I ask because my daughter, currently in OZ, is considering trying to get a working visa to Canada)


----------



## Taller Better

Vancouver is a lovely city, in a simply breathtaking setting. Close to nature and I would say much quieter and more laid-back than Eastern Canada. There is much less emphasis on cultural institutions in Vancouver than here (art galleries, museums, theatre), and probably more emphasis on outdoor activities like skiing and snowboarding. 
Vancouver is a city that feels quite_ "new"_; the downtown area is small but dense and highly concentrated with quite new buildings. There is definitely less older architecture than in eastern cities like Montreal, and to a lesser extent Toronto because those cities are older and boomed during the Victorian era.
She will find the climate of Vancouver to be much more familiar to home than that of Oz, or Toronto for that matter. Vancouver gets less snow and milder temperatures than we do, and their Spring normally sets in at least a month and a half before ours does. Misty days, or light rainy days or just cloudy days are very common in Vancouver from late Autumn to Spring, whereas we get more snow and cold. On the other hand, Toronto and Montreal get wonderful hot summers and Vancouver gets cool, so it is six of one, and half a dozen of the other. I love our hot summers but wish our winters were a month shorter! Canadian cities tend to be quite safe cities from a crime standpoint.
I think she would be quite happy living in any Canadian cities for a bit just to see how life is different over here! It really is very, very different than the UK. It is very easy for young people around the Commonwealth to get a year visa to work here; I know a lot of young people who have done so; many of them work in bars and restaurants.


----------



## openlyJane

Taller said:


> Vancouver is a lovely city, in a simply breathtaking setting. Close to nature and I would say much quieter and more laid-back than Eastern Canada. There is much less emphasis on cultural institutions in Vancouver than here (art galleries, museums, theatre), and probably more emphasis on outdoor activities like skiing and snowboarding.
> Vancouver is a city that feels quite_ "new"_; the downtown area is small but dense and highly concentrated with quite new buildings. There is definitely less older architecture than in eastern cities like Montreal, and to a lesser extent Toronto because those cities are older and boomed during the Victorian era.
> She will find the climate of Vancouver to be much more familiar to home than that of Oz, or Toronto for that matter. Vancouver gets less snow and milder temperatures than we do, and their Spring normally sets in at least a month and a half before ours does. Misty days, or light rainy days or just cloudy days are very common in Vancouver from late Autumn to Spring, whereas we get more snow and cold. On the other hand, Toronto and Montreal get wonderful hot summers and Vancouver gets cool, so it is six of one, and half a dozen of the other. I love our hot summers but wish our winters were a month shorter! Canadian cities tend to be quite safe cities from a crime standpoint.
> I think she would be quite happy living in any Canadian cities for a bit just to see how life is different over here! It really is very, very different than the UK. It is very easy for young people around the Commonwealth to get a year visa to work here; I know a lot of young people who have done so; many of them work in bars and restaurants.


Thanks for the fulsome response.

I see that Toronto is just a hop & a skip away from New York State - and she loves New York. Its lakeside setting is appealing too. Toronto sounds quite cultured, from what you are saying.

Thanks again - I'll pass on the information.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Well, I wouldn't say it is as cultured to the extent of cities like London, Paris, or New York... but definitely Culture and the Arts are taken seriously here. Montreal is also close to New York. 
I flew down to NYC last month from the little downtown airport here, and it is just an hour flight. 
Here are some photos I took yesterday. I started at the University of Toronto, which was founded in 1827 by Royal Charter from King George IV as _"King's College"_:
























































I then headed my bike to University Avenue. First stop was the new MaRS Discovery District, which is an ambitious new complex to further research for Medical, Science and Technology:










they also restored and used the historical buildings beside as part of the complex:


----------



## Taller Better

some photos taken walking south on University Avenue, mostly from the centre median
on the boulevard:





































a closeup of one of the 1923 granite sculptures:










One of the gleaming new towers going up:










the old Canada Life head office:










blossoms absolutely everywhere:










I turned into the grounds of the Upper Canada Law Society (Osgoode Hall), which began construction in 1829. It is probably the most attractive neoclassical building in Toronto and the central structure has superb proportions, which of course is a hallmark of Georgian/Palladian design. We enter off Queen Street through the ornate wrought iron gates:














































the Neo-Classical wings:



















The view looking west toward University Avenue. You can see the South African War Memorial, erected in 1910:



















The view looking East toward Old City Hall:


----------



## Taller Better

Then, for fun I went downtown to the Air Canada Centre, where a huge throng was watching a hockey game in Boston, against our Maple Leaf's team. Sadly they lost the game but the crowd had fun!




























The thing that is the most shocking is that 15 years ago, almost none of these towers
existed, and there was very little, if anything, around this spot. Now it is a hive of 
activity:





































the view toward our Central Business District, and central train station:


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures! I need to get to Toronto again. I think I'll plan a day up there and explore.


----------



## Taller Better

Let me know when you are coming and we'll grab a beer! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx

Taller said:


> Let me know when you are coming and we'll grab a beer! :cheers:


I will!


----------



## Taller Better

Few things are better for the soul than a leisurely bike ride around Cabbagetown in the summer. Cabbagetown is so blatantly picturesque and so peacefully calm that it is a pleasure to spend time there. Some plants and scenes I saw today in Cabbagetown; first, bush Peonies:



















Does anyone know what the heck this plant is?



















Rhododendrons have started:










They will be glorious in a few days:










Picture in your mind a neighbourhood packed full of a thousand or so quaint little
brick Victorian houses of all shapes and sizes. Throw in charming gardens and you have
Cabbagetown:



















One of the prettiest examples of High Gothic architecture in the country, this is 
an absolutely charming old Necropolis Chapel from 1872. It was the first Crematorium 
in the city and the cemetery was designed to be non-denominational so that anyone may be buried there:



















Dogwood is glorious right about now:














































Even though the chapel looks definitively Christian inside (and very English), they made an effort to have some semblance of non denominational symbolism:



















Handsome but not particularly Christian looking stained glass windows:


----------



## Taller Better

More Cabbagetown:

Laburnum:





































Riverdale Park, which is a steeply inclined deep ravine:




























there aren't many brick roads left in Toronto:



















a reminder of how it all began:










Riverdale Farm, a haven for city children yearning to learn about the farm experience:


----------



## ikops

Thanks. Cabbagetown looks lovely.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ thanks! Yes, it is a large oasis of peace in the heart of the city. This past weekend was Toronto's "Doors Open 2013". I went to a few places. Here is Burwash Hall, now part of the University of Toronto, but built in 1913 as part of Victoria College:




























the dining hall:














































Looking down:










Looking up:










This Royal Standard flew over Osborne House after Queen Victoria's death when she
lay in state. It was later a gift to the school:


----------



## Taller Better

Commerce Court North, whose cornerstone was laid on Black Friday the day the stock market crashed in 1929. At 34 storeys, it remained the tallest building in Canada (or the British Commonwealth) until 1962 when Place Ville Marie was built. To me it is Art Deco that takes classical reference from various periods and architectural styles of history (which was what the extremely broad category of "Art Deco" did), but there are people who will not refer to it as Art Deco. The inspiration for the Great Hall was the elaborate baths of Rome:



















the stunning ceiling:









































































and finally the new Massey Condominium showroom that used to be an old
Bank of Commerce on Yonge Street, across from Eaton Centre:


----------



## paul62

Nice shots, especially University Avenue (3710), which shows some lovely views. I do like the old and new together.


----------



## Jaborandi

Fantastic shots, as always, of Cabbagetown TB. Not only does it look pretty but the delicate scent of the lilacs adds a whole other dimension to the enjoyment,

thanks!


----------



## Taller Better

Oh, yes... all of Cabbagetown smelled of lilac yesterday; the air was delightful to breathe. But probably the highlight of my day came from 
exploring a bit; Cabbagetown is big and has lots of nooks and crannies, and I went off the beaten path to discover two little utterly charming
back lanes with cottages. The first is rather whimsically named Wellesley Cottages, and you have to go down this lane to find it:










These were originally tiny little workers cottages, but are now comfortable little homes. You would think you are somewhere out in the 
countryside, rather than in the heart of the city:




























Then, if you continue on one more street you come to an even more charming little sidestreet, Alpha Avenue, lined on both sides with brick 
cottages:


----------



## openlyJane

Charming; I bet they're very sought after. Lots of pots and flowers!

Do they have gardens, I wonder?


----------



## Taller Better

^^ If you mean the ones on the previous page, yes.. they all have gardens; Cabbagetown seems like one big lush garden. In fact, those gardens were the origin of the name of this community. The first Europeans to settle this neighbourhood in the mid 1800's were poor Irish immigrants; they grew vegetables in the front garden instead of the more common flowers so they were coined with the nickname "Cabbagetown". 
If you mean the tiny cottages on this page, I'm not sure. I think they have small lots of land behind the cottages, but I didn't actually check. Definitely no garden in the front though as the cottages were built right up to the street. However there is no question that this part of Cabbagetown on the past two pages is highly desirable to live in and the houses tend to be quite expensive. A person could live here in a peaceful leafy green paradise and have a 10-15 minute bike ride to work in the financial district as it is so centrally located downtown. Even on this little street I showed above with the cottages, Sotheby's was the real estate agent for one house and they are quite selective. As you go South, Cabbagetown becomes less expensive and has a much more mixed income population. Parts of lower Cabbagetown are still a bit shabby looking, which is a shame because the old Victorian houses are amazing.
The high street of Cabbagetown is Parliament Street. It is a lively 'hood, with a real mixed bag of residents. There are the old stock Canadians who have now been joined by immigrants from South and East Asia. All quite cheery and harmonious, leading to a solid, well-knit and fiercely proud neighbourhood. I wandered a bit down Parliament Street after my Cabbagetown tour:















































Not every corner shop sells banana plants!


----------



## Taller Better

mmmmmmm.... meringues!!





































The gardeners I met working at this Community garden were praying for a nice rain today, so they got their wish. As a group they petition the city to supply
them with plants, and they will plant and tend them. A win-win situation all round!!



















soon all of these older black and white street signs will be gone as the city switches over to a more modern type:










also an old type sign:










the newer type; I can't help but wonder where they got the names for some of the back lanes in Cabbagetown. Back lanes didn't used to even have names so these have probably
all been added within the past generation:

Surely every cat in the neighbourhood hangs out here:



















Doctor Who??










But one advantage of the new ones is that they can carry a lot of specific information
about a neighbourhood:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Awesome, very nice new photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## Kappa21

Disappointed! 

No food/plate pictures from TB!!!


----------



## Jaborandi

I love those gorgeous little nooks and crannies that one stumbles across in Cabbagetown. My favourite would have to be the discretely hidden and charming Sackville Place with it's adjacent little lanes like Flagler Street, Woodstock Place and Bowman Street.


----------



## gappa

Great photos as always TB. Hopefully I'll be back in Toronto before too long.


----------



## Taller Better

gappa said:


> Great photos as always TB. Hopefully I'll be back in Toronto before too long.


This time come in summer!!


----------



## capricorn2000

lovely, the Burwash hall has the ambience of a one place in the other side of the Atlantic.
Also, it's nice of you to upload some photos of some ethnic establishments in the city.


----------



## emu5088

As always, TB, your pictures continue to paint an intimate and unique picture of Toronto!

I love the Yorkville pictures: the contrast of the new buildings with the old firehouse. It seems Toronto is doing an excellent job of managing its growth while preserving its great and historical architecture! 

I also love Cabagetown- what a quaint and picturesque place that seems to be! - tucked away in the city. I definitely need to visit it next time I head across the border for my long overdue trip to Toronto (if only that ferry between Rochester and Toronto still existed, darn it!)

It's also great to see that the city has Doors Open to allow people to explore further- I wish more cities did that!

It's absolutely astonishing the rate in which construction over there has been progressing! 

BTW, we had a Greek festival here in Rochester the other day, and I thought of you (judging by your pictures, it seems you have quite the thing for Greek food and culture)!

cheers! :cheers:


----------



## lezgotolondon

cabbagetown is fantastic!


----------



## oceanmdx

Excellent TB... you do well showing what Toronto looks like at street level.


----------



## Kappa21

gappa said:


> Great photos as always TB. Hopefully I'll be back in Toronto before too long.


My name! My precious name...hasn't harmed anyone...yet...
you stole it! :bash:


----------



## xzmattzx

I missed the past round of updates from late May. Anything coming up soon? Summer in Toronto is the best!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I am going to ask also the same: any new updates?


----------



## Taller Better

Looking back at my very first year here (2006), I thought I would go up to the same lounge and take photos of downtown to see how much difference there has been in the past seven years. Hope you enjoy!! First from my first photo shoot back in 2006.



*2006:*























































*2013:*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Its amazing how Toronto is different and bigger than 2006. Great, very nice photos btw


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, Chris!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Whoa, G! I can see quite a bit of subtle differences between the pics you've taken initially from 2006 versus the ones you've taken today... while the times of day may seem to be different, I notice that the CN Tower still stands prominently as a landmark of Toronto, and I hope that the building under construction in 2006 stands proudly today. I also notice that there's another skyscraper being built in the 2013 photo: which tower is it? Other than that, the trees seem to have matured, the skyline looks quite a bit similar (I wonder, though, which of those buildings in 2013 did not exist in the 2006 photos), and I can see some older structures maintaining its grand looks even after a period of time. I wanna ask, TB: from which vantage point of the city you took those photos from? I mean, if ever I could get access to one of those rooftops just to take pics, I will be very delighted to have that privilege and take those splendid skyline shots!

Superb work, my friend! :hug:


----------



## Taller Better

Well, you must plan a trip up here some day, FOD and we can go up there and take photos! There are actually _a lot_ of new buildings in that scene than back in 2006
due to the heavy construction here during the past decade and a half.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Taller said:


> Well, you must plan a trip up here some day, FOD and we can go up there and take photos! There are actually _a lot_ of new buildings in that scene than back in 2006
> due to the heavy construction here during the past decade and a half.


Oh really? The changes seem to be more subtle in my opinion... must be the changes take place more at the ground level than the tall skyscrapers.  I can see new building construction, sure, but the changes to me don't seem to be obvious, especially with a prevalence of mid-rise structures around the city. And yes, I have Toronto already in mind as one of my future trips, especially that I have a relative who lives in Barrie, due north of the city... I'd love to climb to the place you took those photos, as well as to the top of the CN Tower as well.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Look carefully and you'll see lots of new buildings! 

*2006:*











*2013:*










Also, again *2006:*









2013:











and most of these 2013 ones are new since then:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

(grabs his glasses)

You're right, there are indeed so many new skyscrapers built over a span of just seven years! Most notable would be the ones close to the CN Tower immediately to the left and the ones behind that midrise structure (colored brown) that sprouted very fast. I also noted that there's a new tower in between two existing towers on the second comparison set you've got, and I also see a new, mostly glass structure too! My eyes fooled me initially when you stacked up all those 2006 pictures and 2013 ones separately, but now as you put them side by side, I can truly see the differences!

Impressive snaps indeed, G! :applause: I'd really love to come to Toronto soon!


----------



## Taller Better

Yesterday I took some photos from Riverdale Park, looking southwest toward downtown. The slope is quite steep and goes down into the ravine:





































And then later in the day took these from Polson Pier, looking toward downtown Toronto
as the sunset progressed:





































and finally when it was pitch black out:


----------



## isaidso

Taller said:


>


RCMI is making a mark from this angle. I love this side of it too. It also puts into perspective how expansive downtown is when one considers those 2 tiny pylons under construction in the distance (ICE I & II) are both over 200m tall.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ That was the first building that caught my eye, too, that day when I was up there as well as the new twin ICE towers.

Some more random shots I took; our much beloved Flatiron Building, built in 1892:










St Lawrence Hall, built in 1850 in the aftermath of the disastrous Great Fire of 1849:










a long ago restaurant sign that just never got removed:










One of our streetcars rounding a corner at Queen St and Broadview Avenue:










One of our oldest prisons, The Don Jail, built in 1862 as the then Don Gaol has been renovated completely and now is for the administration of Bridgeport Health hospital:




























a grim Father Time reminded all prisoners entering that they would be sticking around
for awhile to repent their sins:










the handsome new health facility:










When I was at Chester subway station:










I saw this photograph of the intersection outside in 1916:









City of Toronto Archives

So, I went outside and took a photo of it today:










A great time of year for fresh fruit and vegetables in the markets, with so much local
produce:





































and, a few photos taken at our Harbourfront last week:


----------



## Taller Better

and pictures of Southcore, where there was nothing only 14 years ago:




























and finally, our new Aquarium..slated to open very soon!


----------



## openlyJane

Very nice to have a harbour; and an aquarium.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed very nice photos from the harbour


----------



## lezgotolondon

simply gorgeous!


----------



## Jaborandi

Taller said:


>


I am really warming up to Ice! The sheer amount of development in Southcore, City Place, Liberty Village and the Entertainment District is quite overwhelming and very exciting. It's sad that the quality of architecture is not so overwhelming and exciting, especially in City Place and Liberty Village but Ice is absolutely wizard.

Thanks for another amazing tour TB.


----------



## isaidso

There are a number of buildings that will make up for the plethora of uninspired designs we've seen. ICE is certainly one, L Tower is another.


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures. I'm hoping that I get a chance to go to Toronto for a day next week.


----------



## Taller Better

A few more photos! Just random photos-about-town:




























I'm always mystified at what must have been the original use of this old building:



















food trucks everywhere this summer:


----------



## Taller Better

a really interesting art display at our City Hall this summer, by famous Chinese artist/dissident Ai Weiwei:




































































































On University Avenue:


----------



## christos-greece

For once again, awesome - very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx

Great pictures! It looks so pleasant! Maybe it will be that way if I get a chance to go myself this week.


----------



## openlyJane

Toronto looking pretty fabulous in these pictures. Especially love that 'flat iron' building - in its surroundings. Lots of cities seem to have such a 'flat iron' building. They're great features.


----------



## oceanmdx

Hey, lots of great photos in here.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Thank you very much for visiting my thread!!

An SSC member/friend visited Toronto yesterday from the States, and we went on a pub crawl/neighbourhood tour.

Kensington Market:





































hot, homemade Pupusas for lunch:










then on to Little Italy:










we popped into my favourite bar in Little Italy, Il Gato Nero for a cold one:
































































Then onto my favourite Scottish pub The Caledonian, for a tasty treat in one of the best back patios in Toronto. The patio has a number
of cedar trees growing in it:




























From Glasgow, with love:











And we had our third and final pitstop at Toronto's oldest pub, The Black Bull
which began back in 1833. It has the best patio on Queen Street West:




























My favourite Toronto lager:


----------



## oceanmdx

Good show! I can't think of another member who has done as great a job of showcasing Toronto at the street level as you TB. Now we have tons of great new shots from on high (almost impossible shots) and others at the street level to complete the set.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, Ocean! I do have fun riding my bike around the city! :yes:


Some more random shots I've taken recently. The city comes alive in summer with vibrant flowers and patios. Canadians do take advantage of our short summers:


----------



## Taller Better

Moving over to Baldwin Street:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates sir... :cheers:


----------



## alama

I really like this city.


----------



## openlyJane

Some of those scenes are almost British.


----------



## El_Greco

The red flatiron-like building is fantastic! I also like the public realm in Toronto. But how does cycling in a big city like that work? Hair-raising?


----------



## Taller Better

^^ I find it quite comfortable, and I cycle 365 days a year. A number of the roads have bicycle lanes which makes it easier, of course. The Flatiron Building (aka Gooderham Building) is a local favourite, and dates back to 1892, a decade before New York's more famous Flatiron went up. It was originally a hotel, and Al Capone had his own room there when he came to Toronto to buy booze to smuggle back to the USA during Prohibition. He bought it at the big Gooderham's Distillery and then spirited it across the water to the USA. The joke at the time was:"Drink Canada Dry". 

Here are various shots I have taken of it over the years.... once I was lucky enough to get up on top of it, too. 




























nice pub down under:










It had the first elevator installed in the City of Toronto... Otis Number One:



















view from the top of Toronto's first "Skyscraper":


----------



## christos-greece

^^ As usually wonderful, very nice


----------



## El_Greco

Taller said:


> ^^ I find it quite comfortable, and I cycle 365 days a year. A number of the roads have bicycle lanes which makes it easier, of course.


Im surprised, I thought it would be a bit scary! Good views from the "Flatiron".

Theres a new photo thread by moi btw, links in the sig lol.


----------



## xzmattzx

Taller said:


> An SSC member/friend visited Toronto yesterday from the States, and we went on a pub crawl/neighbourhood tour.


That would be me! Thanks for finding time away from work for a few hours to show me around. The pub tour through a bunch of neighborhoods was a great way to experience the city. It is probably the best way.

For anyone that wants to know what I look like, you can see me behind the Steam Whistle pint.


----------



## capricorn2000

Kensington market has its distinct character of its own and definitely a nice place to be.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Thanks, all! Here is a little collection of some of my past and present photos of the University of Toronto:




























they should make one of these for Hogwarts! 























































I love wandering around this treasure of a campus, which I have to say is probably my
favourite in North America because it is so peaceful and elegant:


----------



## Taller Better

I took more photos today; this time Trinity College. Today was an open house for the Frosh (first year University students), which was a bit of luck as everything was open to the public:


----------



## Taller Better

One strange little Tudor motif amongst everything else as Gothic style; I 
do wonder what inspired this:














































I love worn old stone steps; always makes me wonder of all the people who 
have run down them:










another Harry Potteresque dining room; slightly more modest this time, but
still quite handsome. In fact, one of the stained glass windows that was added later in 1942 shows someone very similar to Harry himself!:










with a hockey player:


----------



## Taller Better

And, the real stroke of luck was getting into the Chapel, designed in very early English Gothic style by Sir Giles Gilbert Scott,
who also designed Liverpool Cathedral, Cambridge University Library, and the iconic red British telephone kiosks. This solid masonry
Perpendicular Gothic style Chapel was built with traditional methods, and the only steel in the structure are in hidden girders supporting
the slate roof. The walls bear the load and the vaulted rib system supports itself, thus no flying buttresses were required on the outside.

Some of the old stained glass windows were brought over from the demolished original Trinity College (1851), which stood where Trinity
Bellwood's park is today (which now is a popular Sunday drinking/picnicking/lounging park for young people in that area.).
The older stained glass windows in the Narthex appear to me to be early works of the Toronto glass
company McCausland, which began in 1856 and is currently the oldest operating stained glass company in the Western Hemisphere:















































a closeup of the very unusual triptych (designed by Sir Giles) set in the stone reredos above the high altar:










These are interesting and beautiful windows that were created by a Canadian artist Yvonne Williams. She cleverly wove in very old panels of stained
glass from the 1500's, that had been a gift to the Chapel. One set depicts the Annunciation, and the other is armorial:



















Here, two panels depicting King David, and St Peter were saved from the old Trinity Chapel on Queen Street, and superimposed in plain glass windows.









These high back chairs are obviously old, and sparked my curiosity... so I did a bit of sleuthing. Turns out the one on the left is a 17th Century 
English oak chair, and the one on the right a reproduction. 










This beautiful oak sedilia was designed by Peter Wilde, and used pieces of two earlier prayer desks from the old Trinity Chapel. The tapestry
behind it is 17th Century Flemish_ "feuille de chou"_ style of the French Gothic period:



















And finally, probably the prettiest stained glass windows on the entire University campus; these 1880's windows were exquisite examples of
Pre-Raphaelite style by the earlier mentioned local McCausland Glass Company:










Many thanks to the pleasurable talk I had with Trinity's chaplain, and the information found on the Trinity College Chapel visitor's guide. I gained
most of what I learned about the chapel from this very fine little information handout!


----------



## Taller Better

Rode my bike on St Clair yesterday, and went past the Art Deco apartment building (The Park Lane Apartments) where Glenn Gould lived most of his adult life. He was a renown pianist who sadly died too young in 1982:














































Also, just down the street a bit are the Fleetwood Apartments, built in the same era:
























































They remind me a teensy bit of "Florin Court" in London, which is used as the building of flats occupied by Hercule Poirot in the television series:










http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Florin_Court.jpg










http://www.artofthestate.co.uk/london_photos/florin_court_london.htm


----------



## christos-greece

WOW! Really awesome shots (last ones) :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Thanks, Paul and Chris! They got buried fast, so I'll copy them here:


On Monday I went to the newly opened Ripley's Aquarium of Canada, down by the CN Tower. It went far beyond my expectations, and was actually rather thrilling to visit. I was impressed not only at how state of the art it is, but how user friendly, educational and hands-on it is. Much of it is geared toward fun and education for children, but it is just as entertaining for adults. I am very happy there are no whales or other mammals at the aquarium:



















a large play area for children:























































This was the biggest lobster I have seen in my life:










and this was a beautiful blue lobster:



















pretty much most of the areas of the world are represented, and I particularly enjoyed 
the section pertaining to our Great Lakes basin, which apparently accounts for 20%
of all the freshwater in the world:










but from around the world there are things to amaze and delight at every turn:


----------



## Taller Better

Wouldn't want to get in this guy's way:










he swam overtop of me. He so much looks like one of Spongebob's pals! :



















the long glass tunnels were my favourite part:


















































































fun watching these go from dark to bright red:





































the smell here reminded me of being by the ocean:












If you visit Toronto, I highly recommend a visit to Ripley's! This could be you!


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures! Looks like a cool place. I haven't been to an aquarium in probably 15 years. The one in Baltimore is supposed to be top-rate, so some time I'll have to get down there.


----------



## El_Greco

Looks like a cool place! Beautiful colours. 

I used to love aquariums as a child, but haven't been to one in ages!


----------



## christos-greece

Was really fantastic and very nice :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Wow! The amazing creatures of the deep.

Perhaps the best ever aquarium I have visited was in Monterey, California. I love aquariums.


----------



## Taller Better

Wandered through Little Italy on College Street West today. Please forgive the crappy quality of the photos, but all I had was my cellphone:




























One of the original old diners; this one from 1951:










Croft Street off of College looks interesting! kay:


----------



## Taller Better

I popped into Pancho's Mexican bakery to warm up. Had Mexican hot chocolate and three freshly made Churros. One stuffed with chocolate, one with strawberry and the third with Dulce de leche. Again, sorry the picture quality is poor:




























one of the most beautiful actresses of all time, María Félix ! 











Walked from College and Bathurst to College and Ossington, so was ready for a snack and a bevvie. Popped into my "Caledonian" pub and had fish n' chips and a tasty Pint of Tennant's:










Mmmm.... I'm_ loving _the sound of orange flavoured ginger beer!  kay:










Briefly popped into one of those Portuguese bars in Little Portugal:


----------



## xzmattzx

I'll forgive the decrease in quality if it means more frequent photo updates!


----------



## openlyJane

You know the word "bevvie" is originally a Liverpudlian one?

It's amazing how British soaps have spread localised terminology around the country and beyond.


----------



## Jaborandi

Taller said:


> Walked from College and Bathurst to College and Ossington, so was ready for a snack and a bevvie. Popped into my "Caledonian" pub and had fish n' chips and a tasty Pint of Tennant's:


By heck as like that looks yummo. Thanks for a delicious tour.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ It was delicious! Too bad I'd not gone with a friend as the Monday night special is two for one fish n' chips! Oh well, was still worth it. They use Haddock, which I like.



openlyJane said:


> You know the word "bevvie" is originally a Liverpudlian one?
> 
> It's amazing how British soaps have spread localised terminology around the country and beyond.



hehe! I did not know that! I very likely picked up the term from Coronation Street! They have had a number of Liverpudlian characters on over the years; I was very disappointed
when they took Margi Clarke (as Tyrone Dobb's mother) off the show. She was deliciously trashy! 




xzmattzx said:


> I'll forgive the decrease in quality if it means more frequent photo updates!



Thanks!! I'm self-conscious about the poor quality of the photos but it is so much easier than carrying around a big camera, especially in Winter!


----------



## christos-greece

Your updates Taller,Better are always very nice; fish and chips looks tasty btw


----------



## openlyJane

Margi Clarke is fab! She was, famously, in a film called 'Letter to Brezhnev'.

My son used to be friends with her daughter. They went to the same school.


----------



## Jaborandi

Oh yes, a wonderful film with the enormously talented Alfred Molina. 

I just discovered that Margi is pronounced with a hard G but I swear when I saw The Good Sex Guide about a hundred years ago, she was pronouncing it like a J. Live and learn!


----------



## paul62

Good stuff.


----------



## Taller Better

A photo I took last night:










Here are photos I took a week ago at the Cavalcade of Light at our City Hall, which is the annual ceremony marking the lighting of the huge and very real Christmas tree. As usual I arrived too late to catch the lighting of the tree, or the fireworks, but there was still lots happening later. A band was singing and hundreds were skating:



















a giant Hanukkah Minora:




























Only Canadians don't seem to mind sharing a skating rink with kabillions of others! 










I saw a long line up of people waiting to have their photos taken in a plastic igloo; I assumed it was with Santa Claus, but I guess being on City property Santas are not allowed, so people had their pictures taken in front of an eerily empty armchair, Christmas tree and a fake fireplace:










Kids find fun in the strangest places. There was a pile of "snow", which is really just the shavings off the ice rink dumped on one side. The kids are dying for real snow, of course, so they had a ball running up the side, falling on their behinds and sliding down :lol:


----------



## openlyJane

I love how there is a very smart residential suburb so close to the city centre. Reminds me of Boston.


----------



## Benonie

Great pics TB! :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, Paul! I don't normally post a proposed rendering of a project, but I think it makes sense here. This is the vision of the ICE project when it is completed, and was posted in the Toronto forums back in 2008:



yyzer said:


> as posted by cruzin4u over at UT....
> 
> Project is called - *Ice Condos *at York Centre.
> 
> 2 High-rise condo's at 65 and 55 stories. 1 31 storey 800,000 sq ft office building. Design by Peter Clewes. LEED certified. Designed in a Scandinavian Designed theme with perhaps the largest green roof ever developed in Toronto.


----------



## christos-greece

How many U/C towers are in Toronto just now? I believe the number is around 20 U/C towers...


----------



## lezgotolondon

great!

so dowtown is getting pretty big now but it lack depth towards east are there going to be big developments in East Bayfront, st lawrence, old town, corktown?


----------



## Marcanadian

christos-greece said:


> How many U/C towers are in Toronto just now? I believe the number is around 20 U/C towers...


Depends on the definition of tower, but there are about 70 buildings above 100 metres being built right now: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1662610


----------



## Taller Better

In another thread we were discussing Art Deco buildings and other design in Toronto, and I thought I would repost my entries here! A lot of these photos are scattered throughout this thread, 
but I've never gathered them all together. To start with, a rare local example of residential Art Deco, in Rosedale at 2 Ava Crescent:




























Probably Toronto's finest Art Deco office tower, the Canada Permanent:





































Some of our towers, like the old Commerce Court West and the Whitney Block are a mix of Art Deco, and Modern Gothic. Some people insist those two styles are completely separate and mutually exclusive, but to my eye Modern Gothic was just a branch of Art Deco:
































































The Concourse Building (100 Adelaide St W):


----------



## Taller Better

probably our finest Art Deco installation was the crowning glory auditorium in the beautiful Eaton's Uptown department store, now College Park. The architect who designed this also designed the Art Deco ship "Normandie" and the "Round Room" in New York City:























































assorted examples of Art Deco design, locally:


----------



## Taller Better

streamlined, late-deco streetcars:










Ryerson has lots of late deco bas reliefs:



















the late-deco Bank of Nova Scotia:




















The Concourse Building has unfortunately not fared as well as others like Commerce Court or Canada Permanent. For some reason it fell into shabbiness and did not keep up with technical modernisations and recently it was partially demolished for a new tower, with only the façade to be saved for the front.





































a very fine, and somewhat rare local example of a manufacturing warehouse building in Art Deco style, the Tip Top Tailors building... now a condo:


----------



## Taller Better

Some 1920's Avenue Road apartments with Art Deco influence:























































And one last one I will throw in for fun. Built during the '20's, I and many others consider "The Claridge" to be the Grande Dame of Toronto apartment buildings; very New York in style, it probably is better termed an _"Italian Renaissance"_ or _"Venetian Palazzo" _design, but its theatricality and historical recall always makes me think it is at least a cousin of Art Deco. Whatever the hell it is, it is gorgeous:





































How proud Toronto was in 1927 of this smart new Manhattan-style Apartment Building!!









from City of Toronto Archives


----------



## Taller Better

In my view, it is the actual _shape_ of this Commerce Court North building tapering up in stages that is unmistakeably classical Art Deco design. _"Art Deco"_ often used varying historical references from different periods. I think probably the building and it's court (which was designed by Darling and Pearson), is a mixture of styles: Beaux Arts, Gothic Modern, Art Deco... a bit of a mish mash. One interesting fact was the the ceremonial shovel and laying of the cornerstone happened on "Black Monday" (October 28, 1929) when the markets crashed and the Great Depression began. Had the building not already been started, who knows if it would actually ever have been built? It was the tallest building in the British Empire until 1962. Here are some details of this handsome tower:



















The main banking hall was inspired by the Baths of Caracalla in Rome, shown here in this reconstructive drawing from 1899:









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baths_of_Caracalla


----------



## Taller Better

a few odds and ends about town:

The Sterling Tower:














































All that is left of the beautiful Art Deco Gem "Toronto Star Building" are the front doors at 80 King St West. 




















this building was demolished to build First Canadian Place:









http://chuckmantorontonostalgia.wordpress.com/

The old Postal sorting station, now the Air Canada Centre:




























the very stylish "Horse Pavilion" at the Canadian National Exhibition grounds:




























and bits and bobs from around the city:


----------



## Taller Better

And finally, Guildwood Park is a sort of final resting place for bits and pieces of old banking towers demolished in the '60's and '70's:


----------



## Jaborandi

Nice to see a lot of our deco bits and pieces in one place. I'm going to be very cheeky and suggest that Queens Quay Terminal is also worthy of consideration.

Great job TB!


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, Jaborandi!! I would agree about the Queen's Quay Terminal! :yes:


----------



## openlyJane

There are some real gems there. I particularly like the heads on The Victory Building.


----------



## Cosaonoivay

Very nice collection of Art Deco Buildings , love the details on the wall , ceiling , corners, Door entrance and windows , they looked simple but not simple at all , so modern and yet still classic , the more I look at them the more I wanna sing ''Cheek to cheek'' , from that era !


----------



## christos-greece

Very good, very nice updates Taller, Better :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky

Wonderful city! Hopefully I will get there later this year!


----------



## the_sage

Love the old postal sorting office, how much did they destroy when they built the ACC?


----------



## isaidso

The interiors were all lost as well as the exterior walls on 2 sides. The exterior east wall is intact almost in its entirety. So, the majority of the building was lost.



lezgotolondon said:


> great!
> 
> so dowtown is getting pretty big now but it lack depth towards east are there going to be big developments in East Bayfront, st lawrence, old town, corktown?


The east end of the core is only now starting to fill in and doesn't feel fully integrated into the downtown. It's a big swath of city and will take awhile to come together. That said, there's tons of stuff U/C and proposed. 

One Yonge is a 7 tower proposal with 5 of the towers over 200m and represents the tallest development planned. The Pan American Games village is already taking shape as is River City and Regents Park. East Bayfront and the West Donlands should be complete before the decade is out. All of these plans will make the downtown feel far bigger than it does currently. 2018?


----------



## isaidso

Keep them coming TB! One of the best threads on SSC. I'm going to re-visit the whole thread from Page 1 when I get a chance. :yes:



Benonie said:


> I'm a bit shamed we skipped Toronto on our way from Niagara to Ottawa, some years ago. The Canadian metropolis deserves a decent visit, I can see now... Great pictures again TB! kay:


It just gives you good reason to come back.


----------



## Taller Better

Downtown is full of these lovely little Victorian neighbourhoods that are within either walking distance of the central business centre, or a very short bike ride. It's a nice mix of dense urbanity and gracious old Vics.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Lovely, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Pics I snapped yesterday on a bike tour:


----------



## paul62

Nice colourful shots. Very nice updates from Toronto.


----------



## Jaborandi

Taller said:


> Pics I snapped yesterday on a bike tour:


Lovely spring photos TB! Where are the rhodos located? I'm drawing a blank! Is it UofT?


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures! I'm hoping I get a chance to be up there again in the next few months!

One of these years I'm going to go to Doors Open. I almost thought about it this year, but I am going to Brooklyn and New England again. Maybe next year!


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Let me know when you come up! We can take in some cultural shows, too! :yes:

Thanks, everyone! Yes, Jaborandi.. those were Azaleas at the University of Toronto. Across from Convocation Hall!

Some more snapshots from here and there downtown. St Lawrence Market; there has been a continuous market on this spot since 1803:










The Bank of Upper Canada building (1821) near the first Post Office in Toronto (red brick building on the right hand side). It still operates as a post office to this day!










the new Daniel Liebskind "L" Tower:










Commerce Court North (1929):


----------



## Taller Better

Osgoode Hall (1829):










University Avenue:




























University of Toronto campus:




























Convocation Hall:


----------



## openlyJane

I love University Avenue. I find university campuses are often one of the most beautiful and impressive areas of any city, and that certainly looks to be the case in Toronto too.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Thanks, Jane! The University of Toronto campus is a veritable oasis downtown.

I dug up photos from exactly 9 years ago, taken with my very first little point and shoot. June 2005 views compared with today:

*June 2005:*










*Today:*









*
June 2005:*










*Today:*










*June 2005:*










*Today:*


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Taken today from St Michael's Hospital with my cellphone:


----------



## openlyJane

You deserve some summer heat after the winter you've had.....


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing, very nice shots indeed...


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Thank you!! Yes, Jane, it is nice to have a lovely summertime to enjoy after our long winter!  
Had a nice evening yesterday; a friend and I drove to Montgomery's Inn, which was a tavern built in 1830 by Irish immigrants. At that time it was well out in the countryside, but now of course is well within the city.
This handsome, simple stone Georgian tavern was made of local field stone, and built to last:





































It is now a museum, but once a month they have a "Thirsty Thursdays" event, with food and drinks in a recreated pub area. The cage from where the drinks are sold is an authentic style for the time. Interestingly, the "bar" as we know it today where you stand or sit beside a wooden bar was a later Victorian idea. But 184 years ago you would walk up to the cage and take your drink back to the table. 











In one of the Inn's big stone fireplaces, they had a big cast iron pot of stew cooking. Also, they had baked two types of delicious rustic bread as well
for a hearty, but simple meal:










With a nice cold shandy (beer and ginger beer) it was absolutely delicious!










The rest of the house was not formally open, but I was able to take a few snapshots
of the other rooms:



















The largest cooking fireplace was normally in the basements of 
these old buildings, and that was referred to as "The Summer Kitchen"
as it was the coolest part of the building to cook:










the larder:



















and afterward we visited the nearby 1844 St George's on the Hill
Anglican Church, and its pretty cemetery:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Amazing, very nice photos and well done kay:


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, Chris! 


I snapped a few pictures today:


----------



## ssiguy2

Toronto is a beautiful city. 

Often it seen as a concrete jungle but that is far from the truth. While it has a dramatic skyline, the charm and beauty of Toronto comes alive at street level. Endless streets with huge trees, beautiful architecture, interesting housing styles, and urban vitality. 

Housing varieties in the old city of unimaginable variety or every colour, shape, and style you can imagine lined by leafy streets with cafes, funky shops, parks, gardens, and history. Toronto is a wonderful city and beats my current city of Vancouver hands down in it's urban character, beauty, and vitality. 

Vancouver looks great from the air but the city can't hold a candle to Toronto or Montreal.


----------



## christos-greece

@Taller, Better: Welcome; very nice new shots btw


----------



## Benonie

We shouldn't have skipped Toronto some years ago... 

Great skyline pic here!


----------



## Taller Better

Photos I took yesterday from Chester Hill Lookout, and Riverdale Park. By the way, very few of these midtown highrises were here a mere ten years ago:










Chester Hill Lookout:




























From Riverdale Park:


----------



## Taller Better

I visited the new Bridgepoint Health complex yesterday, which has restored and incorporated the old Don Jail, built in 1858. At that time it was called the Toronto Gaol:

First, here it was shortly after it was built:









photo from Canadian Heritage Gallery

From 1949:









Photo from City of Toronto Archives

Photos I took back in 2006:



















The bars are all gone now!!




























Old Man Time:










Today, the building looks clean and far friendlier!





































Bless them for putting in proper sash windows, with mullions, instead of those souless sealed one piece glass units:










It no longer feels creepy to stand here:



















Old Man Time had his first good wash and scrub in 150 years, and boy did he need it!










The new addition to Bridgeport Health:


----------



## Taller Better

The Don Valley is gorgeous in the Autumn, but it is still a bit too early for the display. We are only just beginning to see splashes of colour. From my long bike ride yesterday, the first photo is of the Don Valley:










Here and there you will find a bright red, or orange Maple tree:



















Being on Broadview, I decided to cycle south to Dundas. This area is called "Riverdale":










One of the 10 Carnegie Foundation Libraries is in Riverdale:



















I often post photos of the bigger old Chinatown on Spadina Avenue/ Dundas Street, but rarely post photos of downtown's second Chinatown, which is on Broadview. It is smaller, and a bit dingy looking and much less bustling, but there are some fantastic places there to buy lobster to take home and cook:























































the Ka Ka restaurant made me laugh!


----------



## Taller Better

Then I turned west on Dundas, and went over the Don River:










a Go Train (suburban train) was speeding by:










One thing we are very proud of as a city has been the ongoing urban renewal plan to give a new vision to Regent Park, a low income area. Old low income housing from the 40's is being swept away, and the residents relocated into new developments. The neighbourhood is planned to be of mixed income, so that it doesn't have the stigma of being a wholly low income neighbourhood:



















The new Regent Park swimming pool:










huge new outdoor recreational facilities:


----------



## paul62

Great shots. A nice China Town and an impressive skyline.


----------



## MysticMcGoo

Regent park is really shaping up, what a pleasant surprise. Really looking forward to its final stage in development.


----------



## openlyJane

That diving horse image is quite upsetting. Horses would never, naturally, dive.....


----------



## Taller Better

^Thanks, everyone!! 
@ Jane; the pic was taken a century ago. I think they used to make animals do all sorts of unnatural things for exhibitions and circuses back in the day. To me, one of the cruellest was the dancing bears. Bears do not like to dance and it is perverse to make them do it.


----------



## intervention

Great photos of one of my favourite parts of town! My partner and I spent a lot of time in Cabbagetown, Riverdale and the Danforth. 

I really do not have a great relationship with the Chinatown on Broadview and Dundas. It's always filthy and the stretch of Broadview to Queen is a bit of a hodgepodge nightmare.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures! I drove through all of these areas in August when I visited the Beaches. I was going to look through the thread and see old pictures of these areas, but never got around to it. I took a few pictures myself of the old jail, the Riverdale Library, and this other Chinatown. It was my first time east of the Don River, and there's definitely plenty to explore in that area!


----------



## Taller Better

Thank you, sir! The leaves are turning nicely!  from today:


----------



## Benonie

Impressive city!


----------



## xzmattzx

Looks like the fall season will be great up there!


----------



## Taller Better

Super pretty Fall colours right about now. Snapped some photos two days ago:


----------



## Taller Better




----------



## Taller Better




----------



## openlyJane

Very seasonal and atmospheric. Love that last pumpkin face....


----------



## paul62

Good moody shots. 
I`ve just been roaming up and down Irwin Avenue on google maps, because for some reason, that street is wow to me. A fantastic shot.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks to you both! I live a short walking distance from Irwin Avenue, and it is a nice little street with a bit of this and a bit of that. Many of the little hidden streets downtown are like that, and are quite off the beaten tourist track.


----------



## aarhusforever

Awesome update...such a breathtaking beautiful city :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx

Looking forward to your Doors Open pictures!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Me too! I looking forward as well for your Doors Open photos


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, guys! I must organise them first. Stopped by a very cool little dive bar yesterday: "The Cavern Bar", in an extremely unexpected and quite unlikely place; below an international travelling youth hostel on a rather quiet stretch of Church Street South. It is actually more the type of dive bar you would expect to find in Kensington Market, Queen Street West, or Little Italy. It had been a bank at one time, and they use the old vault area in the basement for the bar:











































































They have a ton of entertainment, and really cheap drinks:
































My pint of cold Steamwhistle was $5, including tax:

































Seems like a fantastic youth hostel for young people from around the world to stay 
at.


----------



## Taller Better

Then, after I continued on to an Irish pub not far away... PJ O'Brien's, where I had a delicious pint of Hogtown Beer, and a nice hot Shepherd's Pie. Scrumptious and a fun bar
to be at. It was packed with an after-work crowd :


----------



## openlyJane

Cool! The Cavern looks like it was modeled on the famous Cavern Club in Liverpool. Very similar!


----------



## paul62

Looks very north west English around that part of the city. Great stuff. 
(5 Canadian dollars is about £2.63. That`s not bad).


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks to both of you! The Cavern is in such an unexpected part of town; there are other areas where you do expect a dive bar like that... but I suppose not under a youth hostel on Church Street! But it works and I think it is quite popular.


----------



## capricorn2000

I know one quite like this here in Van, a international youth hostel in a heritage 4-storey in Gastown with a nightly full packed house 
in its bar/cafe which offers a quite variety of beer as well as ales, stouts and the likes in dispensers.


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice! :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx

Don't forget your Doors Open pictures!


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Okay! I will post a few of them today!!


I'm going to put together a new topic: Men's Private Clubs. Men's Clubs were popular in Victorian times, and of course were a tradition brought over from Britain. All of them are open to women nowadays, of course, but they still retain a certain aura of exclusivity and most of them are by invitation only to keep the riffraff out.  The first such club in Canada was the Toronto Club (1837), and now it is not only the oldest in the country but the third oldest in North America. I've never been inside, and have only seen the building from the outside. The club is housed now in its 1888 structure and is of the Renaissance Revival style that was so popular at the time:













Whenever you see this style of writing on a Toronto building you know it was built around the turn of 1880's/90's:























Not a whiff of information from the outside about the purpose of the building; very closed to the public:














Maybe this means they accepted happy and unhappy men!!


----------



## Taller Better

Secondly, the other big Victorian men's club; The National Club from 1874. It now resides in its new building built in 1903. Ironically, at the time it was considered by many to be foolish to move to a location that was considered far from the then business centre (more where the Toronto Club is), whereas as it turned out the club is now smack in the middle of the most prestigious business real estate location in the country. It has resisted overtures over the years to sell out and provide land for development, and stands cheek to jowl with the head offices of Canada's major banks and the new Trump Tower next door. I admire the club for refusing to budge. For the first time, the club opened its doors to the public this past "Doors Open Toronto" event, and I was fortunate enough to have a tour inside:












the original rendering of the then-proposed club:















































I have never seen such a magnificent and huge old Edwardian billiards table in my
life:
























































The original members posing for a construction photo:














A time capsule was found with all sorts of interesting items inside like newspapers of the day, and the calling cards of the original members:












The club's original rented digs:



































The first "dumbwaiter" in Ontario, used by the restaurant to bring food up from a lower floor. I think we've all met a number of dumb waiters in our time! 













stained glass windows:


























































They have built a beautiful rooftop lounge and outdoor patio; the only one of its kind
on Bay Street:
























It rubs shoulders with the most prestigious neighbours in town:



































I've more Clubs to post later!


----------



## Jaborandi

Excellent tour TB. Hopefully, they will be open next year as well. Hope you don't mind if I throw in my own "dumb waiter" anecdote. Friend of mine, with a big handle bar moustache, was devouring a cheeseburger in Portland, OR. He asked the dumb waiter for a serviette. Dumb waiter glared at him, spun around, stomped off in a huff and sent over a waitress.


----------



## Taller Better

^^ :lol:! I think _"serviette"_ is a Canadianism! For those who don't know, we call small paper napkins _"serviettes"_ 

Some of the huge revitalisation project of Union Station has completed; a beautiful new granite plaza outside. Last week I checked it out:




































































They are using it for a market place in the summertime.


----------



## openlyJane

Love the old, black clock. We call napkins serviettes in Britain too.... It is most likely French in origin - and french origin words tend to have higher social status than their anglo-saxo counterparts.


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice photos; well done, sir :cheers:

btw, the area around Union Station, the new pavement looks great


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Thanks to everyone!!!!  @ Openly Jane; in current French usage _"serviette"_ can refer to a towel or a napkin. We tend to only use it for paper napkins here; cloth ones we call _"napkins"_. 
Today I'll post about the rather interesting Arts and Letters Club of Toronto. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Arts_and_Letters_Club_of_Toronto

It's purpose was, and is to form a gathering place for writers, architects, musicians, painters, graphic artists, actors, and others. Canada's most famous group of painters (The Group of Seven) were all members. It was founded in 1908, and its annual "Boars Head Dinner" at Christmas is the oldest in North America. Boar's Head Feasts go back to Roman times, but resurfaced in Britain many centuries ago at Queen's College in Oxford. 
In 1920 the Club moved into its present day location; the old St George's Hall on Elm Street. The St George's Society here started in 1834 to lend a hand to new immigrants from England. They built a lovely hall in 1891 which in turn became the new home for the Arts and Letters Club.

































A slightly tubby St George slaying the dragon:

































This stone carver really caught the likeness of a cheeky little monkey when he made this gargoyle:





































Neo Gothic style swept Toronto in Victorian times and was overwhelmingly popular for
many types of public institutions. This one fits the bill with it's fanciful Medieval style dining hall:























Here is the grand fireplace:













There is something very interesting about it. Have a good look at this photo and try to figure out what is unusual about the fireplace:












Give up? 

There should be a massive chimney above the fireplace, but it was cleverly designed to give an optical illusion; the chimneys branched out from either side to allow a large window above where normally the chimney would be! hehe.. I guess this was the Victorian's idea of a prank video!


----------



## Taller Better

Neo Gothic style swept Toronto in Victorian times and was overwhelmingly popular for
many types of public institutions. This one fits the bill with it's fanciful Medieval style dining hall:























Here is the grand fireplace:













There is something very interesting about it. Have a good look at this photo and try to figure out what is unusual about the fireplace:












Give up? 

There should be a massive chimney above the fireplace, but it was cleverly designed to give an optical illusion; the chimneys branched out from either side to allow a large window above where normally the chimney would be! hehe.. I guess this was the Victorian's idea of a prank video! 



One wall has all of the original artwork used to list the annual list of the Executive Committee. The various artists took turns painting each one of them:

































A nasty looking fellow!!













I felt very lucky, because this year's Open Doors finally allowed photography inside the old hall; something I've always wanted to do but couldn't. Hope you enjoyed this little tour as much as I did making it!


----------



## skymantle

Great insight into the 'exclusive clubs' of Toronto. They are also very common in Australia with the Melbourne Club perhaps being the most renowned. The wonderful panelled doors with 'happy and unhappy' at the Toronto Club are probably a reference to comedy and tragedy and are often symbolically represented on theatre buildings, so a bit unusual for a social club but could have been a decorative statement for the times. They are very beautifully crafted I must add. I luv old club buildings, wherever they may be. Great stuff...:cheers:


----------



## MelboyPete

Love checking out Toronto threads.:cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, everybody! :cheers2:


----------



## ToroTO

Very nice photos from Thanksgiving. Don't give up on your thread, it is always a pleasure to see your updates.

Lots of great wineries in the county including a couple specializing in sparkling wines if you are looking for something different. Also so many local cider producers and varieties to keep your thirst quenched.


----------



## thedomilie

I want to go there once.


----------



## roballan

Great photos of Toronto, totally looks like a great place. Can't wait to visit! I'm like, literally, counting the days!


----------



## Jaborandi

Updates to TB's thread are always a treat and a most welcome diversion. 

Thanks TB!


----------



## Taller Better

A pleasure!! Thanks for looking!! Snaps I took in the past couple of days:












































I thought he was carrying an acorn, but it was his big nose!


----------



## paul62

:applause:Good set of shots, and a Toronto squirrel.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

That's an interesting curved scraper. Is it new?


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, everyone!!! As for the curved scraper it is called the L Tower, and is relatively new. It was designed by the architect Daniel Libeskind. There has been some problem finishing the very top and that aspect has taken a very long time to finish up.




paul62 said:


> :applause:Good set of shots, and a Toronto squirrel.



We have grey and black ones here; they are big and strong, too. If you make a soft clucking noise with your tongue on the roof of your mouth, they will walk right up to you, expecting a treat:












Originally squirrels used to hibernate for the winter, but as winters become milder they don't seem to bother anymore. There are a lot of Canada geese who don't bother flying south for the winter,
either.


----------



## roballan

Stunning!


----------



## El_Greco

Beautiful stuff as always, man! The black squirrel is super cute too!


----------



## ssiguy2

Those shots are wonderful and show off the real Toronto which is so easy to fall in love with.

Such a handsome city and in the fall truly one of the most handsome in the world.


----------



## christos-greece

Toronto's squirrels are so big?


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Bigger than European ones, yes! 
A very Merry Christmas to everyone and hope you all have a safe and happy holiday. No snow photos from me as we are too mild this year. 14c and sunny today:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice updates, sir ...and Merry Christmas to you :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx

Bump!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ +1 

Any updates, dear Taller, Better?


----------



## Taller Better

spacer for next page


----------



## Nightsky

Nice updates! Niagara on the lake was lovely, only got 30 minutes there, plus tasting of ice vine at a vineyard, but that was enough to get an overview of the beautiful town center.


----------



## Taller Better

Rode bikes around yesterday with my friend from England. All over downtown, but first the Distillery District:









































Lovely new French restaurant at the Distillery District, called "Cluny":

















































































Yesterday we rode our bikes to The Beach area of Toronto (called by some "The Beaches"). Was a gorgeous day for the beach; sunny and hot. Here is a 
delightful old drinking fountain erected for children in Kew Beach Park back in the 1920's:


























Kew Beach:














A well known, and picturesque local landmark, the Leuty Lifeguard Station:
















the water was azure blue yesterday. Even though Lake Ontario is the smallest of the Great Lakes System, it is still the size of Wales:










































We went for a drink in the delightful new bar at the Saks department store downtown.
They used a beautiful old Art Deco octagonal entrance room to put the bar:















































Had my favourite cider; a local one called Brickworks. Only ingredient is apples:


----------



## xzmattzx

Great update! I posted this in the Canadian section, but will quote it here if anyone in here wants to discuss the Toronto beaches a little bit:



xzmattzx said:


> Wow, even in Toronto, the beaches are dead after Labor Day. Down here, after Labor Day is called "local summer". Anyone who lives at the beach can enjoy it without the big crowds! So then you get a sprinkling of locals enjoying the beach, going to the restaurants, etc, and having plenty of wiggle room. The locals living in the actual beach towns live for local summer, which tends to run to about Columbus Day (your Thanksgiving), at which the water gets too cold to go in, and fall arrives. Locals don't really like the unofficial summer (Memorial Day to Labor Day) quite as much as you'd think, because the huge crowds create a hassle for their day-to-day activities.
> 
> The beach I go to in Port Colborne, up there, is dead after Labor Day. I have been up there after the holiday in recent past years and had the entire stretch of beach to myself. But I would've thought that some people in such a large city would take random vacation days after Labor Day, especially if they don't have kids, and hit the beach and have all the room they wanted.
> 
> I love the Beach neighborhood, by the way, but I don't like beaches with sand that is more gravelly. It's clearly little pebbles instead of true sand. I guess that's because of the lake currents, especially if any manmade sections of land were built out into the lake nearby. It's a toss-up between neighborhoods, though. I love the Beach neighborhood because you get a Canadian combination of your cottage country and the leafy, woodsy, campfire-at-night way to enjoy the water (to a degree), with our version of packed-to-the-brim beach towns like you would find on the Jersey Shore, our Delaware beaches in my state, the Outer Banks, etc. You get some of that nightlife and summer crowd going on, but you also have a place that is quiet and doesn't see a town explode in population tenfold and see continuous noise and activity.


I added the Brickworks Batch: 1904 cider to my wishlist on the Untappd app! I'll have to have it when I'm up there!

On that note, I made friends with a bartender at the Kilt & Clover in Port Dalhousie. I got all the free beer I wanted because I paid him in Delaware beers that I had brought up in case I had a chance to get to Toronto and visit! So, I got to try some of the craft breweries opening up in the Niagara Region and in Hamilton. It seems Ontario has a way to go to catch up with the craft beer scene, especially compared to powerhouses like Vermont, Maine, the Southern Tier of New York, San Francisco/Napa Valley, and maybe even throw Delaware in there. But some of the beers were pretty good, so it appears it's full steam ahead!


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Next time you come, stay overnight so we can go out and sample more brews!! I don't know much about it but there are 28 craft breweries in Toronto ( I don't know about the suburbs), and 186 in Ontario. I don't know if any of these statistics include suburbs, but Los Angeles County also has 28, San Francisco seems to have either 16 or 31 craft breweries (depending on different websites), Chicago has either 68 or 80 breweries (depending on websites), New York city has 32 craft breweries, etc.. so it looks like we are still catching up! 

If you are interested, here are craft breweries in Toronto:
http://www.momandhops.ca/brewery-listing/


Amsterdam BrewHouse	Toronto	Y	Y	Y	Y	Y	Y	2013
Amsterdam Brewing Co.	Toronto	-	Y	Y	Y	Y	Y	1986
Bandit Brewery	Toronto	Y	Y	Y	-	-	-	2016
Bellwoods Brewery	Toronto	Y	Y	Y	-	-	-	2012
Black Creek Historic Brewery	Toronto	-	Y	Y	Y	Y	Y	2009
Black Oak Brewing Co.	Toronto	-	Y	Y	-	Y	Y	1999
Blood Brothers Brewing Co.	Toronto	-	Y	Y	-	-	-	2015
Brunswick Bierworks	Toronto	-	-	-	-	-	-	2016
Burdock Brewing Co.	Toronto	Y	Y	Y	-	-	-	2015
Common Good Beer Co.	Toronto	-	-	-	-	-	-	2016
Cool Beer Brewing Co.	Toronto	-	Y	Y	-	Y	Y	1997
Duggan's Brewery	Toronto	Y	Y	Y	Y	-	Y	2009
Folly Brewpub	Toronto	Y	Y	Y	-	Y	-	2015
Granite Brewery	Toronto	Y	Y	Y	Y	-	Y	1991
Great Lakes Brewery
Halo Brewery	Toronto	-	Y	Y	-	-	-	2016
Henderson Brewing Co.	Toronto	-	Y	Y	Y	Y	-	2015
House Ales	Toronto	Y	-	Y	-	-	-	2010
Indie Alehouse Brewing Co.	Toronto	Y	Y	Y	Y	-	-	2012
Junction Craft Brewing Co.	Toronto	-	Y	Y	Y	Y	Y	2012
Lansdowne Brewery	Toronto	Y	-	Y	-	-	-	2015
Left Field Brewery	Toronto	-	Y	Y	-	Y	Y	2013
Louis Cifer Brew Works	Toronto	Y	Y	Y	Y	-	-	2014
Mascot Brewery	Toronto	Y	-	Y	-	-	-	2015
Muddy York Brewing Co.	Toronto	-	Y	Y	-	-	-	2015
Radical Road Brewing Co.	Toronto	Y	-	Y	-	-	Y	2013
Rainhard Brewing Co.	Toronto	-	Y	Y	Y	-	-	2015
Steam Whistle Brewery	Toronto	-	Y	Y	Y	Y	Y	2000


----------



## xzmattzx

I will!

New York City is another very large city that for some reason is not a craft brewing hub. They are starting to catch up now, with Brooklyn Brewing Company making a name around the US, and places like Queens Brewing Company and Rockaway Brewing Company putting out some decent beers.

But as you can guess, quantity alone isn't what makes a place a great craft beer city/state/area. Quality also factors in. San Diego might not have a ton of craft breweries, but they have some of the big boys that have gotten very favorable reputations around the country. The Napa Valley is also the same. (Delaware falls into this category too; our number of craft breweries per capita is 22nd, I think, which is good considering our smaller population, but we don't have quite the reputation as some other places.)

The biggest craft beer places, as you can guess, have the quality and quantity. Vermont tops the list. Even some of the newer breweries have worldwide reputations; Hill Farmstead Brewery is one such place that comes to mind (as of last summer, they were voted best brewery in the world 3 of the last 4 years, and they had only been in business for 4 years). Vermont has become the Napa Valley of beer. Maine is probably second in line, with several of its own breweries putting out beers that win international awards and such.


----------



## openlyJane

I bet your British friend had a great time.....


----------



## yansa

Beautiful pics! kay:


----------



## Taller Better

openlyJane said:


> I bet your British friend had a great time.....


Indeed! We always have fun. He's been here 24 times now!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice new photos


----------



## openlyJane

Taller said:


> Indeed! We always have fun. He's been here 24 times now!


_Old _friends, heh!


----------



## Ipsala

I've tried almost half those beers! :cheers:



Taller said:


> ^^ Next time you come, stay overnight so we can go out and sample more brews!! I don't know much about it but there are 28 craft breweries in Toronto ( I don't know about the suburbs), and 186 in Ontario. I don't know if any of these statistics include suburbs, but Los Angeles County also has 28, San Francisco seems to have either 16 or 31 craft breweries (depending on different websites), Chicago has either 68 or 80 breweries (depending on websites), New York city has 32 craft breweries, etc.. so it looks like we are still catching up!
> 
> If you are interested, here are craft breweries in Toronto:
> http://www.momandhops.ca/brewery-listing/
> 
> 
> Amsterdam BrewHouse	Toronto	Y	Y	Y	Y	Y	Y	2013
> Amsterdam Brewing Co.	Toronto	-	Y	Y	Y	Y	Y	1986
> Bandit Brewery	Toronto	Y	Y	Y	-	-	-	2016
> Bellwoods Brewery	Toronto	Y	Y	Y	-	-	-	2012
> Black Creek Historic Brewery	Toronto	-	Y	Y	Y	Y	Y	2009
> Black Oak Brewing Co.	Toronto	-	Y	Y	-	Y	Y	1999
> Blood Brothers Brewing Co.	Toronto	-	Y	Y	-	-	-	2015
> Brunswick Bierworks	Toronto	-	-	-	-	-	-	2016
> Burdock Brewing Co.	Toronto	Y	Y	Y	-	-	-	2015
> Common Good Beer Co.	Toronto	-	-	-	-	-	-	2016
> Cool Beer Brewing Co.	Toronto	-	Y	Y	-	Y	Y	1997
> Duggan's Brewery	Toronto	Y	Y	Y	Y	-	Y	2009
> Folly Brewpub	Toronto	Y	Y	Y	-	Y	-	2015
> Granite Brewery	Toronto	Y	Y	Y	Y	-	Y	1991
> Great Lakes Brewery
> Halo Brewery	Toronto	-	Y	Y	-	-	-	2016
> Henderson Brewing Co.	Toronto	-	Y	Y	Y	Y	-	2015
> House Ales	Toronto	Y	-	Y	-	-	-	2010
> Indie Alehouse Brewing Co.	Toronto	Y	Y	Y	Y	-	-	2012
> Junction Craft Brewing Co.	Toronto	-	Y	Y	Y	Y	Y	2012
> Lansdowne Brewery	Toronto	Y	-	Y	-	-	-	2015
> Left Field Brewery	Toronto	-	Y	Y	-	Y	Y	2013
> Louis Cifer Brew Works	Toronto	Y	Y	Y	Y	-	-	2014
> Mascot Brewery	Toronto	Y	-	Y	-	-	-	2015
> Muddy York Brewing Co.	Toronto	-	Y	Y	-	-	-	2015
> Radical Road Brewing Co.	Toronto	Y	-	Y	-	-	Y	2013
> Rainhard Brewing Co.	Toronto	-	Y	Y	Y	-	-	2015
> Steam Whistle Brewery	Toronto	-	Y	Y	Y	Y	Y	2000


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Thanks, everyone!!!

This is my neighbourhood. First looking downtown, slightly south west:















then turning in a circle to the left.... south and to the east:














continuing turning left in the circle, to the east:
















turning more, to the north and east:

















continuing turning slightly, due North:

















Turning a bit more to the left, north and slightly west... this is the Midtown area:















revolving slightly more to the left:















Revolving a bit more to the left, due West:















and then completing the revolution, once again looking at downtown which is south and slightly to the west. As you can see, downtown is further away than midtown which is very close:


----------



## yansa

WOW !! kay:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos from your neighborhood, sir :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Thanks so very much for looking at my photos, everyone! 



Saw a big hawk while looking out my window today. The blue jays around him were furious and tried their best to draw him away; likely they had a nest close by. I wouldn't feel comfortable if I had a backyard with a smallish pet cat wandering around.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ That indeed its a big hawk


----------



## Taller Better

Yesterday was Halloween, so I took some Fall Colour photos in Rosedale:


----------



## paul62

Very nice autumnal shots TB.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

A lovely neighbourhood.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, everyone! Yes, it is a beautiful time of year. Saw some wonderful shades of yellow and green on the sidewalk today under a Maple tree:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Very lovely, very nice photo, sir...


----------



## Taller Better

Went to see a movie tonight (The Accountant), and took a photo out of the same window I took a picture from back in 2005. Here is the one from 11 years ago:
















This is the view today:


----------



## paul62

Good urban shots.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice downtown shots


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks!!


----------



## dickpound

I miss Toronto. Used to live there.


----------



## MyGeorge

cool shots indeed.


----------



## InTheBeach

xzmattzx said:


> It seems Ontario has a way to go to catch up with the craft beer scene, especially compared to powerhouses like Vermont, Maine, the Southern Tier of New York, San Francisco/Napa Valley, and maybe even throw Delaware in there. But some of the beers were pretty good, so it appears it's full steam ahead!


I don't aim to put down the beer scene here, but I agree that some catching up is needed.

Canadians are very proud of their beer, but they are comparing it to Old Milwaukee and the like.

The scene in Ontario is very good. It is as good, or better, than some of the places you have mentioned (esp. SanFran IMO). But the best I scene I have seen is Portland, Oregon. Incredibly good beers. Colorado in general is another great place.


----------



## xzmattzx

InTheBeach said:


> I don't aim to put down the beer scene here, but I agree that some catching up is needed.
> 
> Canadians are very proud of their beer, but they are comparing it to Old Milwaukee and the like.
> 
> The scene in Ontario is very good. It is as good, or better, than some of the places you have mentioned (esp. SanFran IMO). But the best I scene I have seen is Portland, Oregon. Incredibly good beers. Colorado in general is another great place.


I don't know, the Bay Area has some good craft breweries, lead by Russian River.

The Golden Horseshoe is picking it up as far as craft beer goes, but it is behind several places in the United States. (I am unfamiliar with Canada's craft beer scene, since I have only been to the Golden Horseshoe. Canadian craft beers are almost completely unavailable in my area. I have to bring it with me over the border.) So many places here have great beer scenes. The US is on par with Belgium as the best craft beer scene in the world in terms of quality and quantity.

Part of the prominence of the craft beer scene is the flexibility of local laws, and the liberty afforded. Ontario took until last year to loosen beer distribution laws. Things like that hurt the craft beer scene. Pennsylvania has been the same way. It was so hard to buy beer in different quantities or in various places in Pennsylvania that the craft beer scene was largely suppressed. Compare that to states with less-prohibitive laws, where distribution is easy and new breweries have an easy time getting their bearings. I would expect Ontario to get much better now that distribution laws are much more relaxed.

The Golden Horseshoe is more a leader in the wine scene than the beer scene. I'm not a wine drinker, but from what I've experienced, it still looms large over almost every other wine region (other than Napa Valley) like the Finger Lakes and British Columbia. The Niagara Region makes some up-and-coming wine regions like central Virginia look like a joke.


----------



## spongeg

vancouver island has a great craft beer scene. As well as a growing number of wineries mainly in the cowichan valley.


----------



## InTheBeach

It has been a couple of years since I have been in Pennsylvania. I recall that you can't buy a six pack. That sucks for craft brewers.

I think the US, taken as a whole, has the best beer scene in the world.

Mind you, I was in Munich the other day and had some really good beer. And my point is that beer is best done locally with fresh ingredients.

I'm not buying your point about wine. Sorry.


----------



## xzmattzx

InTheBeach said:


> It has been a couple of years since I have been in Pennsylvania. I recall that you can't buy a six pack. That sucks for craft brewers.
> 
> I think the US, taken as a whole, has the best beer scene in the world.
> 
> Mind you, I was in Munich the other day and had some really good beer. And my point is that beer is best done locally with fresh ingredients.
> 
> I'm not buying your point about wine. Sorry.


Germany has great beer, but over there they have laws where beer can only be made with the 7 ingredients. Even if they add flavors like fruit, they can't call it beer. It's called a beer drink, or something like that.

Belgium is definitely the big innovation country in Europe when it come to beer. There's no stipulations on what ingredients can be put into beer. There's a lot of different varieties over there. Some originate from the region, like saisons (meaning, roughly, "season", and were originally farmhouse ales given out to workers at the end of harvest season after aging in the bottle all summer).

As for Pennsylvania, you could buy 6-packs, but it had to be at a tavern (or "distributor", or something). You could only buy cases at liquor stores. Delaware doesn't have the loosest alcohol laws in the world, but the Pennsylvania laws were so archaic that people in other states, like myself, just don't put up with buying beer in Pennsylvania. Free-market beer stores, like Total Wine (which originated in Delaware) aren't allowed to do business in Pennsylvania. But they have been changing their laws in the last 6-12 months. Liquor stores are allowed to sell beer in quantities under a case. Beer can now be sold in gas stations (but only in about 8 specific places in the state).


----------



## Taller Better

The first real, proper snow of the season is always so beautiful... a clean white blanket over the city! It is melting quickly, so I got a few photos in tonight.


----------



## openlyJane

Beautiful! Lovely homes too.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed very beautiful, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

I never seem to have days off to do completely nothing around Christmas, but this year I found myself with three days off in a row. Seeing as I have not been
able to go to a Christmas Eve service in many years.... I was determined to go to St Pauls on the night before Christmas. St Pauls is the largest church in 
Toronto, and one of the largest in North America. It was built slightly over 100 years ago. Here are some photos I took there:


























When it was built in 1913, it was the largest Casavant Frères organ in the world; with 8000 pipes:













The huge Rose Window:
























The beautiful alabaster Chancel Screen:


























Across the street is the elegant Manufacturer's Life building:











After such a successful and pleasant evening last night my curiosity got the best of me, and I headed out this morning to St James Cathedral 
downtown for the traditional, and very formal High Anglican Christmas Day service. The Parish was begun in 1797, and the current church was built in 1850, the third and final 
St James Church on King Street.
















The gate outside is said to have been designed by Sir Christopher Wren for St Paul's in London, and brought over to St James when
it was taken down in London. The architect of St James, John Howard, kept part of a fence from St Pauls in London to be used on the property of 
his hunting lodge, but that is a different story:





































































































Outside on King Street, one of the new replacement streetcars whizzed by with a rather clever advertisement on it:


----------



## xzmattzx

Two great churches, and decorated wonderfully for Christmas! I hope your Christmas was great!

Where is St. Paul's Cathedral? I know of St. Paul's Basilica, the Catholic Church on Queen Street East, but am unaware of most Anglican churches (but I do know where St. James is).


----------



## caughttravelbug

Pretty cool photos!!!
Great job!!!


----------



## the man from k-town

damn, thats the biggest thread i've seen here  . I've visited Toronto for the first time last year. Though we stayed for only few hours we saw quite a lot


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Thank you! Been ages since I updated this. Was a beautiful sunny Spring day, so I headed down to High Park to view the blossoming Japanese cherry trees. High Park is larger than Hyde Park in London, and about half the size of Central Park in New York. John Howard purchased this land in 1836 to build a country lodge on, and in 1873 donated the land to the City of Toronto as a public park. 2000 beautiful Somei-Yoshino Sakura trees were given to the City of Toronto by the citizens of Tokyo. Every Spring they are a magnet for people wanting to wander about and enjoy their beauty. 














































































Some years, this Magnolia tree is completely finished its blooming cycle by the time
the Cherry trees bloom, but not this year:


----------



## Taller Better

Here is the hunting lodge built by John Howard in 1836. At that time, High Park was far out in the countryside, unlike today.






































an 1849 cannon:























He built a charming little Memorial Park for himself and his wife for when they passed on. 
In the 1850's, St Paul's Cathedral in London removed some iron fencing that had been designed by Christopher Wren in 1675, and guarded the church for 160 years. Mr Howard bought part of it, and used it to enclose his Memorial. Other parts of it wound up in front of St James Cathedral in downtown Toronto.































































I made a little friend along the way... Robin Red Breast:












He wanted a closer look:
















as part of my annual trek to the park for a peaceful afternoon of admiring the blossoms, I always stop at a Russian deli on the Park:





























and finally, just before arriving home, I took a photo of a new building going up near where I live:














What a lovely day it was!!


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow! Beautiful building and city.


----------



## openlyJane

Robins really are daring creatures....


----------



## Taller Better

He was very bold. Maybe he thought I was hiding earthworms in my pocket! :dunno:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done, sir :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures from High Park!


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Thanks, everyone! From today:


----------



## openlyJane

I’ve said it before, but I do love those townhouses, and how they contrast with the modern city.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, Jane.. I do, too. I love the mix of old and new and the close proximity of old Victorian neighbourhoods to the downtown business district.


----------



## Taller Better

This past weekend was the annual Doors Open here in Toronto. 150 buildings throw their doors open for the public at no charge, and many of them are only accessible to the public that one weekend a year. This year the Toronto Dominion Tower celebrated its 50th anniversary, and re-opened for Doors Open. The last time I'd been up there was 11 years ago, in 2006. The building was designed by Mies van der Rohe and still is a marvellous beauty today. I was struck by the difference in the views in only 11 years:

*2006:*











*2017:*











with another look through that crack:
























*2006:*













*2017:*













*2006:*











*
2017:*
The white Italian marble that they faced the building with in 1975 did not age
well, and became dingy and cracked. They replaced it with a beautiful fretted white
glass face:













*2006:*





















*2017:*














*2006:*











*
2017:*












I don't think I took a photo back in 2006 looking to the west at Etobicoke, and further behind Mississauga, but much of this was not here back in 2006:












I'll post more tonight!


----------



## paul62

Good `then and now` stuff.


----------



## Taller Better

Thanks, Paul! Some more sights that caught my eye over the Doors Open weekend:


Some interior shots from the 56th floor of the Toronto Dominion Tower, built 50 years ago by Mies van der Rhohe. All of the furniture is of course, of his design. First the magnificent boardroom table made of the oak of one tree from the estate of Lord Montbatten in Berkshire, England:















His Barcelona chairs:















The chairs around the conference table are his Bruno chairs:

























Again, all oak in the room from the estate of Lord Mountbatten:














the lobby of the tower:


----------



## Taller Better

Next stop, the old Commerce Court North building built in 1929. It was, at that time, the tallest building in the British Empire. 






































The delightful interior of this bank was loosely modelled on the central hall
of the Baths of Caracalla:











https://www.pinterest.com/pin/318700111110418072/





























































Next stop, lunch at the St Lawrence Market. This market is the oldest continuously operated food market in North America, and has been open to the public on this piece of land since 1803:














More photos from this food market tomorrow!! :hi:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Wonderful, very nice photos, TB :cheers:


----------



## xzmattzx

Nice pictures from Doors Open so far! I may have to come up next year with my friend, who is also a geography and urbanity geek!


----------



## capricorn2000

nice shots indeed, and I particularly like you details of the art deco bldg., out and inside.


----------



## Taller Better

When I started this thread so long ago, photo threads were mostly fixed, finite things but I had the idea of making it an ongoing thing, like a blog. Thanks to all who participated in my little experiment, but I am winding it up now. Photobucket wants hundreds of dollars to support old posted photos and I'm not going to be pushed into it by them. Perhaps I'll start some new threads!


----------

